# knitting tea party friday 10 february '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 10 February'17

A cold, hazy sunshine kind of day. The snow is still around - too cold to melt. At least the ice is gone. No delay for the boys today - probably to their immense disappointment. I suppose I was the same way.

Heidi is in taking care of Katie today - off to the hairdressers and then grocery shopping. Clean house that really doesn't need cleaned - sit and have coffee and talk. She will be there until it is time for the boys to be picked up from school. Think they have basketball games tomorrow.

Honey Oat Bread

Yield: 1 loaf

Ingredients

2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 cup (235 ml) warm milk
1/3 cup (80 ml) warm water
1/4 cup ( grams) honey
1/4 cup (60 ml) melted butter
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 cups (180 grams) oat flour*
2 cups (255 grams) bread flour

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl (or bowl of a stand mixer), sprinkle the yeast over the barely warm milk and water and allow to sit about 5-10 minutes until activated (looks frothy).

2. Mix in the honey, melted butter, and salt.

3. Gradually add oat and bread flour, mixing until the dough comes together.

NOTE: If the dough is too dry and will not come together, add small amounts of water until it does. Conversely, if the dough is too sticky, add flour until it becomes workable; however, do not add too much flour or the bread will become dense.

4. Turn out dough on a lightly floured surface and knead the dough for 7-10 minutes, or until elastic.

NOTE: Alternatively, using the dough hook on a stand mixer, knead the dough for 7-10 minutes, or until elastic.

5. Cover dough with plastic wrap or a kitchen towel and let rise until doubled in a warm place, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours.

6. Punch down the dough before turning out onto a lightly floured surface.

7. Shape the dough into an even log and place in a lightly greased 9 x 5-inch loaf pan. Cover with a kitchen towel and let rise for another 40-60 minutes until doubled.

8. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (180 degrees C).

9. If desired, brush the top of the loaf with warm honey and sprinkle on oat flakes.

10. Bake for 40-50 minutes or until bread is golden and sounds hollow when tapped.

11. Remove from baking pan and allow to cool slightly before slicing and serving.

* To make oat flour, place either quick or old fashioned oats into a food processor and process for 2-3 minutes or until it resembles whole wheat flour.

http://www.pastryaffair.com/blog/honey-oat-bread.html

FRUIT EXPLOSION MUFFINS

These Fruit Explosion Muffins are packed with berries and have a strawberry surprise in the center! They are just as good as your bakery favorite but made completely from scratch.

Author: Ashley
Serves: 3 dozen

Ingredients

2 cups light sour cream (or 0% Greek yogurt)
1 cup canola oil
4 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups sugar
2 cups all purpose flour
2 cups whole wheat flour
1½ teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
4 cups berries of choice, fresh or frozen*
¾ cup jam or jelly

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F and line muffin pans with paper liners (or grease well).

2. In a large bowl, whisk together sour cream, oil, eggs and vanilla.

3. Add in sugar until combined completely.

4. Add flours, baking powder, baking soda, and salt and stir until combined.

5. Carefully stir in berries.

6. Spoon 1 tablespoon of batter into the bottom of each liner, spreading it out to cover the bottom completely. Top with 1 teaspoon of jam and cover with remaining batter (about one heaping tablespoon per muffin cup), covering the jam with the batter.

7. Bake for 23-25 minutes, until light golden brown, toothpick comes out clean and batter around berries appears cooked.

8. Cool to room temperature and serve. Sam says eat them while they are warm - much better.

Note: Muffins can be stored at room temperature for 2-3 days or frozen for 3-4 months.

Note: I recommend frozen berries because they will be easier to stir in and won't discolour the batter.

http://www.yummly.co/recipe/Asian-Edamame-Ramen-Salad-1232685?prm-v1&utm_medium=email&utm_source=seasonal&utm_campaign=Use_Your_Noodle?prm-v1

Healing Turmeric Cauliflower Soup

This creamy turmeric cauliflower soup is anti-inflammatory, healing for the gut and so delicious. It's also naturally vegan, packed with protein and simple to make!

Author: Alyssa Rimmer
Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 50 mins
Total time: 55 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 medium head of cauliflower, chopped
1 medium shallot, quartered
3 - 4 garlic cloves
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon ground cumin
½ teaspoon sea salt
½ cup red lentils
2 cups vegetable broth
2½ cups Unsweetened Almond milk Cashew milk Blend, divided
Garnishes: fresh herbs, cracked pepper, lime, olive oil, etc.

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 425ºF.

1. Add the cauliflower, shallots and garlic to a large mixing bowl. Drizzle with olive oil and spices and toss to combine. 2. Transfer veggies to a baking sheet and roast for 30 minutes, flipping halfway through.

3. Once roasted, transfer veggies to a saucepan.

4. Add lentils, broth and 2 cups of milk, and stir to combine. Bring the mixture to a boil, the cover and reduce to simmer for 20 minutes.

5. Remove from heat and blend until smooth. Stir in remaining milk.

6. Serve immediately and top with desired garnishes.

Nutrition Information: Calories: 323 Fat: 9.3 Carbohydrates: 27.7 Fiber: 8 Protein: 10.4

http://www.yummly.co/recipe/Healing-Turmeric-Cauliflower-Soup-1997127?prm-v1&utm_medium=email&utm_source=seasonal&utm_campaign=ColdBusters?prm-v1

ASIAN EDAMAME RAMEN SALAD

Author: Alyssa
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

1 large 16-ounce bag of tri-color cole slaw (without dressing)
1 3-ounce package of Asian noodles (like Ramen noodles), crushed
1 11-ounce can mandarin oranges
½ cup cooked and shelled edamame
¼ cup diced green onions
¼ cup shaved almonds
1 avocado, sliced or diced
1 cup store-bought or homemade (See below) Asian sesame dressing (Kraft makes an amazing toast sesame dressing!)
Optional: sesame seeds

Dressing
⅔ Cup vegetable oil
⅓ Cup honey
⅓ Cup rice wine vinegar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
¼ teaspoon sesame oil
Pinch of salt and black pepper

Instructions

1. Combine all ingredients in a large bowl, with dressing, and toss to combine. Garnish with sesame seeds if desired.

NOTE: Can be covered and chilled up to 24 hours before serving - if making ahead, be sure to leave out the avocados until the end so they don't brown. Also, the noodles will soften the longer you allow it to sit before serving so keep that in mind!

http://www.yummly.co/recipe/Asian-Edamame-Ramen-Salad-1232685?prm-v1&utm_medium=email&utm_source=seasonal&utm_campaign=Use_Your_Noodle?prm-v1

MANGO GINGER TURMERIC SMOOTHIE

Mango Ginger Turmeric Smoothie: A delicious, nutrient-packed smoothie filled with mango, oats, ginger and turmeric. It makes the perfect quick breakfast!

5 minutes
Yield: 1 smoothie

Ingredients

3/4 cup mango cubes (fresh or frozen)
1/4 cup oats
1/4 cup nonfat plain greek yogurt
1/2-in piece of ginger
1/2 tsp ground turmeric
3/4 cup milk of choice (I used unsweetened vanilla almond milk)
3-4 ice cubes (if using fresh mango)
Honey to taste

Instructions

1. Blend all ingredients in a high-powered blender.

2. Enjoy right away.

http://www.yummly.co/recipe/Mango-Ginger-Turmeric-Smoothie-1981471?prm-v1&utm_medium=email&utm_source=seasonal&utm_campaign=ColdBusters?prm-v1

Egg and Sausage Stuffed Poblano Peppers

These simple, decadent stuffed peppers are delicious additions to brunch, lunch or dinner. Although I usually prefer to broil and then remove the poblano skins with most roast poblano recipes, I leave them on in this one-both for convenience but also to aid the structural integrity of the peppers as the filling bakes and sets. Feel free to first broil the peppers for a few minutes and remove the skins if you'd prefer to do this.

There are many variations to this recipe. Swap out the sausage or chorizo for bacon if you'd like (or a bacon substitute if you are vegetarian or avoid red meat products), or omit the meat altogether and load it up with additional veggies like chopped tomatoes and jalapenos. Serve with guacamole, dairy-free sour cream, or just on their own!

Author: Ashley Adams
Dairy Free Cooking Expert
Total Time: 30 minutes
Yield: 8 stuffed peppers

INGREDIENTS

4 poblano peppers
Olive oil, for peppers and for sautéing
½ cup finely chopped yellow onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 ½ cup chopped Italian sausage or about 1/3 lb. Mexican-style chorizo, organic if possible
8 large eggs, organic if possible
2 T. plain almond milk or soy milk
¾ t. sea salt, plus more to taste
1/3 cup shredded dairy-free cheese, such as Daiya (optional)

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 450 F. Grease a 9"x13" casserole dish with olive oil and set aside.

2. Slice the poblano peppers in half, lengthwise (I like to use a natural seam in the pepper and leave stems on for visual appeal). Using your knife, scrap out any seeds and ribs. Rub the peppers inside and out with a small amount of olive oil, then place "open"-side up in the casserole dish. Set aside.

3. Heat 1 T. olive oil in a medium-sized skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onions once the oil is hot, cooking for 3-4 minutes or until fragrant and soft while stirring often.

4. Add in the garlic, and cook, stirring constantly, for 1 minute more.

5. Add in the chorizo if using, and cook for about 5 minutes more, breaking the sausage into smaller pieces with a cooking spoon. (If using Italian sausage, skip this step and simply stir in the sausage with onion and garlic after they have been cooked.) Remove from heat and portion the onion-sausage mixture into the poblano halves.

6. In a mixing bowl, whisk the eggs with the almond or soy milk and salt until well whisked.

7. Stir in the dairy-free cheese if using.

8. Portion the egg mixture into the poblano halves, filling each almost to the brim. Place the dish in the oven on a center rack for 20-25 minutes, or until the filling has puffed up slightly and set.

9. Allow peppers to cool for 5-10 minutes before serving. Serve hot.

**This recipe as written is suitable for dairy-free, gluten-free, lactose-free, and wheat-free diets, but as with any recipe intended for persons with allergies or dietary restrictions make sure to read all nutritional labels carefully to make sure that there are no hidden dairy-derived ingredients (or other allergens, if these apply to you).

http://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/eggs/r/Egg-and-Sausage-Stuffed-Poblano-Peppers.htm?utm_campaign=eathealthy&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8759637&utm_term=bouncex

CRISPY BAKED HONEY SRIRACHA CHICKEN

Author: Inspired by Cookful.com
Total Cost: $4.47
Cost Per Serving: $1.49
PREP TIME: 5 mins
COOK TIME: 50 mins
TOTAL TIME: 55 mins
Serves: 3-4

INGREDIENTS

6 chicken drumsticks (about 1.75 lbs.) $3.54
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
2 Tbsp cornstarch $0.08
¼ cup sriracha $0.34
2 Tbsp butter $0.22
2 Tbsp honey $0.24

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. Line a baking sheet with foil, then top it with wire cooling racks to hold the chicken up off the baking sheet. For easy cleaning, spritz the wire racks with non-stick spray.

2. Place the chicken drumsticks in a large bowl and season with a pinch of salt and pepper. Sprinkle the cornstarch over top, then stir until the drumsticks are evenly coated in cornstarch.

3. Place the coated chicken pieces on the prepared baking sheet.

4. Bake the drumsticks for about 50 minutes, or until the surface is golden brown and crispy.

5. While the chicken is in the oven, combine the sriracha, butter, and honey in a small sauce pot. Heat over a low flame until the butter is melted and the sauce is smooth. Set the sauce aside.

6. When the chicken comes out of the oven, brush the sauce liberally over the surface of the chicken, then serve.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/03/crispy-baked-honey-sriracha-chicken-drumsticks/

Asian-Style Marinated Pork Chops

Author: Michele Hoffnung of Mount Carmel, Connecticut.
PREP: 10 MINS
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 30 MINS
SERVES: [email protected]/serv

Ingredients

4 center-cut pork chops, 1-inch-thick, well trimmed 
5 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons hoisin sauce
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon sugar

DIRECTIONS

1. In a baking dish, stir together soy sauce, hoisin sauce, garlic, honey, and sugar.

2. Add pork chops, turning to coat. Cover with plastic wrap, and marinate in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour and up to 24 hours.

3. Preheat broiler.

4. Remove pork chops from marinade and arrange on a baking sheet; reserve marinade. 5. Place pork chops under broiler, and cook 4 minutes, rotating pan once.

6. Remove from broiler. Turn chops and spoon some of the reserved marinade over the tops.

7. Return to broiler, and cook until just done, 4 to 7 minutes more.

http://www.marthastewart.com/339842/asian-style-pork-chops?utm_medium=yummly&utm_source=yummly&utm_campaign=yummly

That's it for today folks. Hope you find something good to eat. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 3rd February, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448202-1.html#10296132

*Swedenme's* DS is not so popular right now - he shared his virus with her and she still has a nasty cough at the end of the week.

*Gwen's* DD has been accepted into both Liverpool and Oxford Uni - so decision time.

*Sassafras'* colitis is playing up again - so back on steroids again. Beginning to improve on the steroids.

*Angelam's* DSIL's father was unwell and has now passed away (he was 94) - leaving an 89 year old wife who is unable to live alone.

Two relatives of *Bonnie's* passed away the same day this week - not close to either of them, but will probably go to the funerals (went to on one Thursday (I think with the different times here and there!). Their elderly neighbours house burned down this week - they got out but only with the clothes they were wearing. The husband is the friend her DH goes fishing with so extra close. A place has been found in a hunting lodge for them until at least May which gives them time to make some decisions.

The GD of *jheiens'* friend who was born a few weeks ago is making slow progress and may be able to go home in a week or so if all goes well. But they have been told that she may not live to reach 3 and/or face a number of limitations including eyesight.

When *Tami* returns from her trip she is going to get shaking in her right hand and a loss of balance checked out. An ongoing issue which she has realised should be checked out.

Julie and Sorlenna have found and posted the Obituary for *ptofvalerie* who passed away last July. She was a regular here for a while who talked a lot about her bees (as well as her knitting) until her breast cancer returned and she was then rarely able to post.

*Caren* has been sick with bronchitis and pneumonia - now recovering. *Pammie* is also feeling unwell - allergies or the boys' bug.

*Railyn's* computer has been in for repair - now fixed. The rods and other small things that needed doing have all been fixed and Ray has his electric wheelchair.

Bella is back in hospital with infections yet again - in until at least Monday. (The family *Pacer* is helping support.) Mary reports that Faith is also not looking as well a few weeks ago.

*Kate's* DB has an infection in a blood vessel and a virus in his heart. However surgery on his leg was done today and seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. It is now looking as though he will need to have the remaining toes on one foot removed. She is not really sure what is going on with her aunt except for some reason she is being shuffled between the hospital and the cancer centre - ? treatment to control the pain.

Rookie has heard from *Puplover*. She has mononucleosis and they have also discovered a fully blocked heart artery. They have put in a stent and she should be home from that by now.

PHOTOS
5 - *Kate* - Cardigan for Caitlin
8 - *Kate * - Birthday card for BubbaLove
11 - *Fan * - Souvenir card from Panama
16 - *EJS* - Flowering tree / DGKs
16 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's room
19 - *Swedenme* - Morning coffee
22 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing with colour added
22 - *Lurker* - 7 rules of life
24 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
32 - *Bonnie* - Baby jacket and hat
33 - *Pacer* - Taco dip
40 - *Darowil* - Knitted Mary
45 - *Kathleendoris* - Shawl
48 - *Gagesmom* - Dinner
52 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's science experiments
61 - *Grandmasherry * - Afghan
61 - *Pacer * - Yarn bowl
66 - *BubbaLove * - Animal hats
67 - *Darowil* - 2nd afghan square
71 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
71 - *Gwen* - Funny window sticker
74 - *Pacer* - Bella's puppy
87 - *Tami* - New TV in the RV
91 - *Kate* - Luke in a forklift truck
92 - *Bonnie* - DGS on lawnmower

RECIPES
47 - *Budasha* - Bone broth (beef & chicken versions)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 , 11, 27, 47, 60, 75 and 84 *

CRAFTS
19 - *Sam* - Chinese waitress cast on/Alan Dart patterns (links)
31 - *Sam* - Harmony yarn (link)
40 - *Sam* - Baltimore selfie knitter (link)
52 - *Bonnie* - Various cast ons (link)
74 - *Sam * - Homemade ice pack

OTHERS
3 - *Nursenikki* - Pet behaviour spray (link) 
9 - *Lurker* - In praise of Women Who Read (funny)
10 - *Sam * - Funny
21 - *Lurker* - Prof Valerie's obituary (download)
23 - *Gwen* - Embrace the mess! (link)
30 - *Sam* - 10 WD40 hacks (link)
45 - *Rookie* - Pfizer Pharmacy website (link)
47 - *Budasha* - Health benefits of bone broth
60 - *Sam* - Wash boards (link)
72 - *Sam* - 21 facts every American should know (link)
83 - *Pacer* - SuperBella update (link)
85 - *Sam* - Infectious mononucleosis (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You were only 5 minutes past the hour Sam- no need for apologies!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot. Think I'm on page 1 - yay.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Marking my spot, too. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Sam and ladies for starting a new TP 
Is Katie back at home now Sam last I remember she had gone to hospital ? But that was a while ago


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Marking my spot too. Another batch of yummy recipes, thank you Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some really good recipes, Sam. I was going to buy cauliflower today because it's on special for $1.99. I didn't get it but will go tomorrow and make the soup. It sounds really good, as do the others.\

It's snowing here now. We have about 1" and it can stop any time soon. It's supposed to be in the high 40's tomorrow. Really weird weather.

Ladies, thank you for the summaries. Always so helpful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A new week! I hope I stay caught up this week!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I missed who Katie is. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Made it nice and early today!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting another week Sam and for another batch of recipes. I particularly like those using turmeric. I've heard many people enthusing about its anti inflammatory properties.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam some yummy sounding recipes. Especially the honey oat bread and the cauliflower recipe. 

Summary ladies thank you as well.???? 

Marking my spot. See you all later.????

Page 1 Woot woot.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feeling better, more energy. Up and futzing around house til about 2 p.m. About to nap, still tired after up and about this a.m.
Sam, thank you for new week. Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.

Sound like barking seal, but nice to be in real clothes not p.j,'s. Chili in crockpot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was ready to sign herself out when they released her. she is doing fine. Heidi is in there a couple of times a week and most of the day on friday. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for starting a new TP
> Is Katie back at home now Sam last I remember she had gone to hospital ? But that was a while ago


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are you feeling pammie - you thought you were coming down with what the grands had. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> A new week! I hope I stay caught up this week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katie is an elderly (95 i think) that heidi has been helping for - wow - three or four years at least. friday's are grocery shopping - getting hair done - her stylist is the same age - retired - but still does katie's hair - she has a salon set up at home. and she cleans the house - but how dirty can one elderly woman be - heidi says she has yet to see any dust. she and her husband - who died maybe three or so years ago - put in a pool when their children were growing up. now our kids swim in it. alexis cleans the pool and gets it ready to open in the spring - and then cleans in about once a week during the summer. as long as she has no visitors the children are always welcome. she really is a dear soul - quite fond of coffee from Bigsby - a local coffee house - but in her coffee maker she uses dunkin donuts coffee. so they have coffee and a sweet roll. they really like each other - heidi has a great time. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I missed who Katie is. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for wheel and jeopardy. --- sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the caulifliwer soup and honey oat bread sound like a great meal. Thank you Sam. And thanks for the summaries; I seem to fall off at the end of the week.

Got the salt washed off of my car today; my bright blue Mazda was looking very white! We had unusually warm temps today-- so nice.

Sounds like Heidi is doing some nice things for Katie. It sounds a lot like the kinds of things the workers in our agency do for their clients. Our catch line is, "making lives better."


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for tarting us off again, how can the weeks go by so fast?
I'm excited to see the Asian dressing recipe, I love that & haven't seen it here except in the "salad kits" that are very expensive. & those beery muffins sound great.

Thanks to the summary ladies for all their work.

Sam, it's great that Katie is doing better & so nice that she gives your GKs use of her pool.
I got my house cleaned today & laundry caught up, then had a "finishing" afternoon, I sewed the circle sweater together- I don't think I can block it since its acrylic & darned ends in the cowl I finished last week & the mitts I made yesterday while travelling. Seems I've been getting quite a few things done lately.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The tablet ate my post! Grrr. I'll mark a spot and try again later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam, Kate & Margaret for getting us going on a new tea party. 

DH and I went out to a local coffee shop this evening. DD's BFF was performing from 6:30-8 and we love her music so we went. She has several single CDs available on Spotify and Itunes. She is suppose to have her first album available in a month or so. Anyway, we each had a panini and coffee and enjoyed the music. I videoed a couple of songs and will try to post one of them. We shall see if I'm successful. EDIT: can't get the video from my phone; will get DD to check it out for me tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the new start Sam. I am tired so I will check in later.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My thanks to all of you who make this forum possible and for keeping track of all the news shared here. How did we ever manage without the summaries? We must have missed a lot of important stuff when we weren't able to keep up with all the pages!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm24: :sm24: 


I've just received a call from Susan regarding another generous donation to Elm. Sadly, it comes from a mom who is in the process of losing her 10 yo son to inoperable brain cancer. Someone sponsored a fundraiser meal for him tonight. This mother wants to donate all the leftover food items to Elm so that we can continue to feed the folks who continue to come to Elm in the bitter cold and snow we're having in order to eat.

Some of you may not be aware that an addict will sell his or her food stamps in order to feed the addiction and then be so high that food is not considered for 3 or 4 days. By that time he/she may be so starving for something to eat that raiding garbage dumpsters/cans is not considered disgusting to them. Some have even been caught doing that in our dining room. They are redirected and offered food from whatever suitable resources we have available, as well as clean drinking water, coffee or juice. 

One of our less active TPers has offered a donation to Elm today and we are most grateful. We are continually reminded, by the generosity of others, of just how God continues to provide for the need for our efforts at Elm in the totally unexpected timing of gracious friends.

Thank you and may each of you be so richly blessed.

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm02: :sm11:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.

I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam, Kate & Margaret for getting us going on a new tea party.
> 
> DH and I went out to a local coffee shop this evening. DD's BFF was performing from 6:30-8 and we love her music so we went. She has several single CDs available on Spotify and Itunes. She is suppose to have her first album available in a month or so. Anyway, we each had a panini and coffee and enjoyed the music. I videoed a couple of songs and will try to post one of them. We shall see if I'm successful. EDIT: can't get the video from my phone; will get DD to check it out for me tomorrow.


Sounds like you enjoyed your evening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you who make this forum possible and for keeping track of all the news shared here. How did we ever manage without the summaries? We must have missed a lot of important stuff when we weren't able to keep up with all the pages!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just received a call from Susan regarding another generous donation to Elm. Sadly, it comes from a mom who is in the process of losing her 10 yo son to inoperable brain cancer. Someone sponsored a fundraiser meal for him tonight. This mother wants to donate all the leftover food items to Elm so that we can continue to feed the folks who continue to come to Elm in the bitter cold and snow we're having in order to eat.
> 
> ...


How sad for that mom to be losing her son and yet she's still thinking of others. You are such a blessing for people in need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


That was a wonderful thing your SIL did for that family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My SIL told me that her BIL has refused chemo for his leukemia. He was discharged from the hospital on Saturday and is at home. He will be going to the hospital for blood work every 3 days or so. He has decided that he would try homeopathy rather than suffer the effects of chemo. It was his decision to make and the hospital is not happy about it. WE just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was a wonderful thing your SIL did for that family.


It sure was especially after all the dramas she put us all through last year. Looking forward to seeing them tomorrow and reassuring them we are very pleased for them. Lilian did ask us if we wanted her to bequeath us anything, but we said no we are fine financially and it's the young ones who need it most of all.
Her nieces and nephews are all well sorted so that's why she left it to whom she did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a bequest. think of all the happy times with your sil - will help you through this difficult time. the pictures should be wonderful to have. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy his way in the hope that it will help him get back in the pink real quick. i'm not a fan of homeopathy - maybe i am just too westernized - but i like my md - which reminds me - i need to find a new one. it doesn't matter what i think - i just hope and pray that it works for him. --- sam



budasha said:


> My SIL told me that her BIL has refused chemo for his leukemia. He was discharged from the hospital on Saturday and is at home. He will be going to the hospital for blood work every 3 days or so. He has decided that he would try homeopathy rather than suffer the effects of chemo. It was his decision to make and the hospital is not happy about it. WE just have to hope for the best.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 2! Joy, what generosity that mother has in her heart at this sad time. I will keep the family in my prayers. And also generous of our TP member. 

We moved out to the desert in California just across the state line and across town from where we have spent the last 2weeks. No one around but us for at least a 1/4 mile! And a handy train track for DH. We are not far off the road, though. This afternoon we went to see Hidden Figures at the movie theater. It's about 3 black women who had brilliant mathematical minds that were a huge part of the early space missions but had never been acknowledged. A great must see movie if you get the chance! Tomorrow is going to be a lazy day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


How wonderful what your SIL did- sounds enough to set them up if they are sensible but not enough for them to go crazy with and lose everything which seems to happen so often with large amounts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you who make this forum possible and for keeping track of all the news shared here. How did we ever manage without the summaries? We must have missed a lot of important stuff when we weren't able to keep up with all the pages!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just received a call from Susan regarding another generous donation to Elm. Sadly, it comes from a mom who is in the process of losing her 10 yo son to inoperable brain cancer. Someone sponsored a fundraiser meal for him tonight. This mother wants to donate all the leftover food items to Elm so that we can continue to feed the folks who continue to come to Elm in the bitter cold and snow we're having in order to eat.
> 
> ...


God sure works in mysterious ways doesn't her?
It's great that even at this time the mother can think of others.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure was especially after all the dramas she put us all through last year. Looking forward to seeing them tomorrow and reassuring them we are very pleased for them. Lilian did ask us if we wanted her to bequeath us anything, but we said no we are fine financially and it's the young ones who need it most of all.
> Her nieces and nephews are all well sorted so that's why she left it to whom she did.


One of my sisters did a similar things. She left 1/3 of her estate to one nephew whom it was clear would get nothing from his mother (no father on the scene and not the mothers fault she had nothing for him-well other being silly enough to get pregnant to a man she hardly knew) and 1/3 to the rest of the nieces and nephews to share (other share to a charity).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How generous of the mother whose son is dying to help the Elm group. Also, to the TP member that made a generous donation, you have certainly earned stars for your heavenly crown. What a selfless act to help others.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful what your SIL did- sounds enough to set them up if they are sensible but not enough for them to go crazy with and lose everything which seems to happen so often with large amounts.


They haven't decided yet what they will do with it, but they are very sensible so they will pay off their mortgage on their house first off, then put the rest to good use for the children's future. Her parents have taught her to be careful with money, so she will I'm sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot.....

Oh my goodness, I just saw on the news that part of Sydney got to 46c FORTY SIX!!!! That is 114F. UGH. :sm12: :sm12: 

Poor Nicho, I suppose she spent the day in a shopping centre... to keep cool.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot.....
> 
> Oh my goodness, I just saw on the news that part of Sydney got to 46c FORTY SIX!!!! That is 114F. UGH. :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Poor Nicho, I suppose she spent the day in a shopping centre... to keep cool.


Oh that's really awful heat. My friend Denise, lives in Manly so hope she's in the mall too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better, more energy. Up and futzing around house til about 2 p.m. About to nap, still tired after up and about this a.m.
> Sam, thank you for new week. Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> 
> Sound like barking seal, but nice to be in real clothes not p.j,'s. Chili in crockpot.


I am glad you are starting to feel better finally. I hope the "barking" goes away soon.

Thanks to Sam and ladies for another great start off. Lets hope that this week we have more good news than bad. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> katie is an elderly (95 i think) that heidi has been helping for - wow - three or four years at least. friday's are grocery shopping - getting hair done - her stylist is the same age - retired - but still does katie's hair - she has a salon set up at home. and she cleans the house - but how dirty can one elderly woman be - heidi says she has yet to see any dust. she and her husband - who died maybe three or so years ago - put in a pool when their children were growing up. now our kids swim in it. alexis cleans the pool and gets it ready to open in the spring - and then cleans in about once a week during the summer. as long as she has no visitors the children are always welcome. she really is a dear soul - quite fond of coffee from Bigsby - a local coffee house - but in her coffee maker she uses dunkin donuts coffee. so they have coffee and a sweet roll. they really like each other - heidi has a great time. --- sam


How nice for Heidi and Katie to have each other. She sounds amazing at 95. Wow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you who make this forum possible and for keeping track of all the news shared here. How did we ever manage without the summaries? We must have missed a lot of important stuff when we weren't able to keep up with all the pages!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just received a call from Susan regarding another generous donation to Elm. Sadly, it comes from a mom who is in the process of losing her 10 yo son to inoperable brain cancer. Someone sponsored a fundraiser meal for him tonight. This mother wants to donate all the leftover food items to Elm so that we can continue to feed the folks who continue to come to Elm in the bitter cold and snow we're having in order to eat.
> 
> ...


How wonderful and kind to have such generous donations to help with the feeding of the people who need to come to Elm. :sm24: 
What an amazing woman to be thinking of helping others as she is facing losing her son.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


It sure is a wonderful bequest. Enjoy your visit tomorrow even though it will be emotional as you say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


 :sm24: Be strong, Fan! Good that something she did shows the Lillian you loved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot.....
> 
> Oh my goodness, I just saw on the news that part of Sydney got to 46c FORTY SIX!!!! That is 114F. UGH. :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Poor Nicho, I suppose she spent the day in a shopping centre... to keep cool.


What an awful summer they have had this year. Wonder how my brother has been going? Not a good birthday temperature thats for sure. We used to take each other out to a local Malaysian restaurant for our birthdays so I so I went today and had the meal we always had and sent him a photo. 
I saw that Richmond was very hot and that is where is. when I was there in winter I needed t-shirts.

We didn't even reach 34 today so much better, still slightly warmer out than in (with the air conditioner on) but will open up soon.
David has been putting off getting an air conditioner as he says we not need it. And I've been saying we need one. Yesterday he said 'We need an air conditioner. With a certain look that he gives when he tells me something I have been telling him! But only a few weeks of summer left though in which it is likely to be hot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What an awful summer they have had this year. Wonder how my brother has been going? Not a good birthday temperature thats for sure. We used to take each other out to a local Malaysian restaurant for our birthdays so I so I went today and had the meal we always had and sent him a photo.
> I saw that Richmond was very hot and that is where is. when I was there in winter I needed t-shirts.
> 
> We didn't even reach 34 today so much better, still slightly warmer out than in (with the air conditioner on) but will open up soon.
> David has been putting off getting an air conditioner as he says we not need it. And I've been saying we need one. Yesterday he said 'We need an air conditioner. With a certain look that he gives when he tells me something I have been telling him! But only a few weeks of summer left though in which it is likely to be hot.


At least you now have agreement in principle.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


What a wonderful thing for your SIL to do for this young family and good that it all went through without any problems and that she hadn't changed her mind in those last confusing months.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> My SIL told me that her BIL has refused chemo for his leukemia. He was discharged from the hospital on Saturday and is at home. He will be going to the hospital for blood work every 3 days or so. He has decided that he would try homeopathy rather than suffer the effects of chemo. It was his decision to make and the hospital is not happy about it. WE just have to hope for the best.


Very sad, and hard for those who love him but I guess it's his decision to make.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 2! Joy, what generosity that mother has in her heart at this sad time. I will keep the family in my prayers. And also generous of our TP member.
> 
> We moved out to the desert in California just across the state line and across town from where we have spent the last 2weeks. No one around but us for at least a 1/4 mile! And a handy train track for DH. We are not far off the road, though. This afternoon we went to see Hidden Figures at the movie theater. It's about 3 black women who had brilliant mathematical minds that were a huge part of the early space missions but had never been acknowledged. A great must see movie if you get the chance! Tomorrow is going to be a lazy day.


What a wonderful trip you are having and what wonderful things you are seeing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh that's really awful heat. My friend Denise, lives in Manly so hope she's in the mall too.


That's hot!! Sounds like there could be quite a party going on in the mall!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


Saw this on our TV news last night. Such a sad sight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know Nicho spent yesterday reading in the Mall, I am sure she will have been there again today. I can't begin to imagine what those temperatures are like- the worst I have ever been in was 35*C, one summer in Mangere, for about 5 days, when I just lay around and wilted- and again 35 when I was travelling through Dubai in 2011- had the same maximum in Samoa when I was there that year, but if this year's figures are anything to go by, summer and winter there are not much different, what does alter is whether it is the dry season or the wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Saw this on our TV news last night. Such a sad sight.


They are so majestic- it seems almost unbelievable, and incomprehensible this death wish they have. There were some pretty shocking pictures of the amount of plastic waste in a whale's abdomen, one that had starved to death recently.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What an awful summer they have had this year. Wonder how my brother has been going? Not a good birthday temperature thats for sure. We used to take each other out to a local Malaysian restaurant for our birthdays so I so I went today and had the meal we always had and sent him a photo.
> I saw that Richmond was very hot and that is where is. when I was there in winter I needed t-shirts.
> 
> We didn't even reach 34 today so much better, still slightly warmer out than in (with the air conditioner on) but will open up soon.
> David has been putting off getting an air conditioner as he says we not need it. And I've been saying we need one. Yesterday he said 'We need an air conditioner. With a certain look that he gives when he tells me something I have been telling him! But only a few weeks of summer left though in which it is likely to be hot.


 :sm24: I am glad he has realised that you do need an air conditioner! It is only going to be 21c here tomorrow so that should be nice. Today was about 25c which was good. But gosh that sun was still burning hot, nice in the shade though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


Oh golly that is awful. Those poor whales, I hope they manage to get most of them back out to sea. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly that is awful. Those poor whales, I hope they manage to get most of them back out to sea. :sm06:


No dear, most of them have already died.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No dear, most of them have already died.


 :sm03: Such a shame.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when it comes down to it - mother oil is queen - every thing else is insignificant. who do you think caused this mess in the middle east? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


I have seen coverage of this on the news. This morning, they reported that 100 whales had been 'refloated', but now I see a further 240 have beached. We had a few beachings along our coast last year, which was very distressing, but it was only 5 or six in total. This seems of another order entirely. How terribly sad!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for tarting us off again, how can the weeks go by so fast?
> I'm excited to see the Asian dressing recipe, I love that & haven't seen it here except in the "salad kits" that are very expensive. & those beery muffins sound great.
> 
> Thanks to the summary ladies for all their work.
> ...


Wish I could say I got my house cleaned , have been doing the minimum but it really needs a good clean 
Hope you show a picture of the circle sweater , was it easy to make ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam, Kate & Margaret for getting us going on a new tea party.
> 
> DH and I went out to a local coffee shop this evening. DD's BFF was performing from 6:30-8 and we love her music so we went. She has several single CDs available on Spotify and Itunes. She is suppose to have her first album available in a month or so. Anyway, we each had a panini and coffee and enjoyed the music. I videoed a couple of songs and will try to post one of them. We shall see if I'm successful. EDIT: can't get the video from my phone; will get DD to check it out for me tomorrow.


Sounds like you both had a great evening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you who make this forum possible and for keeping track of all the news shared here. How did we ever manage without the summaries? We must have missed a lot of important stuff when we weren't able to keep up with all the pages!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just received a call from Susan regarding another generous donation to Elm. Sadly, it comes from a mom who is in the process of losing her 10 yo son to inoperable brain cancer. Someone sponsored a fundraiser meal for him tonight. This mother wants to donate all the leftover food items to Elm so that we can continue to feed the folks who continue to come to Elm in the bitter cold and snow we're having in order to eat.
> 
> ...


Great news that you are getting some wonderful donations but sad that some is coming from someone else's heartache


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


What a heartwarming story and I'm so pleased that it's all settled for them. It's nice to know that sometimes it is true that kindness and love bring good things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL told me that her BIL has refused chemo for his leukemia. He was discharged from the hospital on Saturday and is at home. He will be going to the hospital for blood work every 3 days or so. He has decided that he would try homeopathy rather than suffer the effects of chemo. It was his decision to make and the hospital is not happy about it. WE just have to hope for the best.


My MIL refused to go through it a second time; it was hard for us to deal with, but it was ultimately her decision. Prayers for the family.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A knitting question. Kindly look at the hat pattern here, http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babymockcablehatround.htm. After the head band, on rnd 1 where it says, sl1, k2, psso,p2 to end of round, does one slip the stitch over both knitted stitches thus making the fake cable? My lYS says that sl, k, psso is knitting the two stitches together, but it seems to me that would mean we loose 2 stitches, but in the next round, we only do 1 yarn over, making up one stitch, so shortly it seems we will be out of stitches. I am thinking I simply keep those knitted stitches, NOT knit together, and loose one stitch in rnd 1, making that stitch up in rnd 2 and thus keeping the same number of stitches. Is this correct? Help please?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible! 
I imagine the blasting has effected the whales tremendously.


Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joyce we know I tend to over think patterns and folks here have told me to just do the pattern as it is printed. Doing that I would follow what your LYS said to do. It will be interesting to see what others say. Also, can the designer be contacted? Cute pattern by the way.



flyty1n said:


> A knitting question. Kindly look at the hat pattern here, http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babymockcablehatround.htm. After the head band, on rnd 1 where it says, sl1, k2, psso,p2 to end of round, does one slip the stitch over both knitted stitches thus making the fake cable? My lYS says that sl, k, psso is knitting the two stitches together, but it seems to me that would mean we loose 2 stitches, but in the next round, we only do 1 yarn over, making up one stitch, so shortly it seems we will be out of stitches. I am thinking I simply keep those knitted stitches, NOT knit together, and loose one stitch in rnd 1, making that stitch up in rnd 2 and thus keeping the same number of stitches. Is this correct? Help please?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> A knitting question. Kindly look at the hat pattern here, http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babymockcablehatround.htm. After the head band, on rnd 1 where it says, sl1, k2, psso,p2 to end of round, does one slip the stitch over both knitted stitches thus making the fake cable? My lYS says that sl, k, psso is knitting the two stitches together, but it seems to me that would mean we loose 2 stitches, but in the next round, we only do 1 yarn over, making up one stitch, so shortly it seems we will be out of stitches. I am thinking I simply keep those knitted stitches, NOT knit together, and loose one stitch in rnd 1, making that stitch up in rnd 2 and thus keeping the same number of stitches. Is this correct? Help please?


You are right Joyce not the LYS. you sl1 knit 2 separately and pass the slipped stitch over both of the stitches only losing 1 stitch , the baby mock cable stitch is very simple and you will soon get the hang of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


The poor whales . It must be awful for everybody involved in trying to save them


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right Joyce not the LYS. you sl1 knit 2 separately and pass the slipped stitch over both of the stitches only losing 1 stitch , the baby mock cable stitch is very simple and you will soon get the hang of it


Thanks for the quick updates. I will do just as the pattern says, knit 2, pass the slip stitch over, and keep those 2 stitches. It does not say to knit the 2 stitches together. Ultimately, the way the pattern comes out will let me know if this is correct. Unable to contact the pattern designer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you who make this forum possible and for keeping track of all the news shared here. How did we ever manage without the summaries? We must have missed a lot of important stuff when we weren't able to keep up with all the pages!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just received a call from Susan regarding another generous donation to Elm. Sadly, it comes from a mom who is in the process of losing her 10 yo son to inoperable brain cancer. Someone sponsored a fundraiser meal for him tonight. This mother wants to donate all the leftover food items to Elm so that we can continue to feed the folks who continue to come to Elm in the bitter cold and snow we're having in order to eat.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that you have got donations to help continue your great work but very sad about the little boy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


What an amazing bequest to a young family, it will sure help them out!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> They haven't decided yet what they will do with it, but they are very sensible so they will pay off their mortgage on their house first off, then put the rest to good use for the children's future. Her parents have taught her to be careful with money, so she will I'm sure.


Sounds like she's a sensible person & that's a good way to spend some of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


I saw that on the news last night. There was no mention of the oil exploration but I wondered if that was the cause. Poor animals & as you said, what a mess & stench it will be to clean up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are so majestic- it seems almost unbelievable, and incomprehensible this death wish they have. There were some pretty shocking pictures of the amount of plastic waste in a whale's abdomen, one that had starved to death recently.


They may not have a death wish, I saw a documentary recently that said the seismic testing they do for oil scrambles their location sensing & causes them to beach themselves


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could say I got my house cleaned , have been doing the minimum but it really needs a good clean
> Hope you show a picture of the circle sweater , was it easy to make ?


Yes, much easier than I thought it would be, the instructions seemed confusing at first but it came out ok. I hope it fits & looks ok on Addison
I will see what I can do about a photo, it's hard to lay it out & make it look like anything????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A knitting question. Kindly look at the hat pattern here, http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babymockcablehatround.htm. After the head band, on rnd 1 where it says, sl1, k2, psso,p2 to end of round, does one slip the stitch over both knitted stitches thus making the fake cable? My lYS says that sl, k, psso is knitting the two stitches together, but it seems to me that would mean we loose 2 stitches, but in the next round, we only do 1 yarn over, making up one stitch, so shortly it seems we will be out of stitches. I am thinking I simply keep those knitted stitches, NOT knit together, and loose one stitch in rnd 1, making that stitch up in rnd 2 and thus keeping the same number of stitches. Is this correct? Help please?


I've done that stitch.
You psso over the 2 knitted stitches,these stitches are not knit together. The psso creates the mock cable.
On the next round there is a YO that brings your stitch count back up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If you heard a loud noise it was just me screaming 
The little dress I was having so much bother with is driving me nuts . I tried again today picked the stitches up perfect well perfect as I'm going to get them 4 rows later getting ready to bind off and I've done stocking stitch instead of garter stitch now I'm thinking do I leave it or frog again


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot.....
> 
> Oh my goodness, I just saw on the news that part of Sydney got to 46c FORTY SIX!!!! That is 114F. UGH. :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Poor Nicho, I suppose she spent the day in a shopping centre... to keep cool.


Dang, that's hot! Another fun place to stay cool is in a theater, lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you are starting to feel better finally. I hope the "barking" goes away soon.
> 
> Thanks to Sam and ladies for another great start off. Lets hope that this week we have more good news than bad. Fingers crossed.


Glad you are feeling better. Chili sounds good


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a nice bequest your SIL left young couple. Generous of you to be so understanding.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you. Each day I can feel a little more strength. We can get days of 114F temp in summer. I don't care what they say about dry heat, at 114F it is darn hot. 

OhioJoy, how generous of that dear mother who lost her son to think of giving food to Elm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> when it comes down to it - mother oil is queen - every thing else is insignificant. who do you think caused this mess in the middle east? --- sam


Man's greed for the 'Black Gold'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have seen coverage of this on the news. This morning, they reported that 100 whales had been 'refloated', but now I see a further 240 have beached. We had a few beachings along our coast last year, which was very distressing, but it was only 5 or six in total. This seems of another order entirely. How terribly sad!


You may be interested in looking this up, not sure if it is in the Attic:-

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-449747-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How horrible!
> I imagine the blasting has effected the whales tremendously.


If you look at the link, I just posted in reply to Chris' post it is pretty gut wrenching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The poor whales . It must be awful for everybody involved in trying to save them


Even the hardened Dept of Conservation Rangers have been barely able to control the emotion they are experiencing. The reporter was in tears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that on the news last night. There was no mention of the oil exploration but I wondered if that was the cause. Poor animals & as you said, what a mess & stench it will be to clean up.


They wouldn't, but Greenpeace has been on about it for a while.
It is both gut and heart wrenching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They may not have a death wish, I saw a documentary recently that said the seismic testing they do for oil scrambles their location sensing & causes them to beach themselves


Yes, from what I have been reading, on the link I gave in reply to Chris, it totally mucks them up, more than just their locator sonar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you heard a loud noise it was just me screaming
> The little dress I was having so much bother with is driving me nuts . I tried again today picked the stitches up perfect well perfect as I'm going to get them 4 rows later getting ready to bind off and I've done stocking stitch instead of garter stitch now I'm thinking do I leave it or frog again


Oh boy! So sorry to hear it's still not working!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done that stitch.
> You psso over the 2 knitted stitches,these stitches are not knit together. The psso creates the mock cable.
> On the next round there is a YO that brings your stitch count back up


Thank you..that relieves my mind.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, and thank you so much re my posting about the wonderful bequest. We have known this family since the 80s when Cheryl's dad was working in the same co as Lilian. They are English and the rest of the family were back in the U.K. So Lilian and Don took them under their wing and acted as grandparents to Cheryl. Her names for them were GranDon and GranLil. We got to meet them at family parties, so became Aunty and uncle for her.
When she married Niwhai 10 years ago, Stu was chauffeur in my BMW as the wedding car, and I was witness at certificate signing. So we have a long lovely relationship with them. 
As for the whale stranding, yes it is tragic and it happens way too often in that part of the country. It's a notorious place for them sadly.
When one gets sick or in trouble the whole pod rallies round them and then they too end up stranded. They are lovely creatures and Ive seen them up close when we have been out fishing years ago. 
Must get off here now got to get ready for the trip to see the family today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, much easier than I thought it would be, the instructions seemed confusing at first but it came out ok. I hope it fits & looks ok on Addison
> I will see what I can do about a photo, it's hard to lay it out & make it look like anything????


Hope it fits . It will be lovely like everything else you make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even the hardened Dept of Conservation Rangers have been barely able to control the emotion they are experiencing. The reporter was in tears.


I would be in tears too . Don't watch the news no more well not intentionally so missed seeing this thank goodness


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! So sorry to hear it's still not working!


It's finished I frogged and started again . Now to finish the cardigan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would be in tears too . Don't watch the news no more well not intentionally so missed seeing this thank goodness


One can take only so much disaster- I have times I just have shut down on what is in the Media.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's finished I frogged and started again . Now to finish the cardigan


 :sm24: There is a definite skill, in getting it to sit right- better luck next time!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, it's all been downplayed but I believe sonar blasting kills whales. Poor, poor beasts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, it's all been downplayed but I believe sonar blasting kills whales. Poor, poor beasts.


From what I've just been reading in that link I posted, sadly probably only too true- the Decibels the blasting reaches are quite horrific.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I tried knitting with curved sock needles yesterday. Interesting as I had to frog a couple of rows as I had too loose spacing between needles, which I don't have with dbl pointed needles. It's a learning curve. Have mastered spacing but fiddle and have to be careful to tighten first 2-3 stitches on new needle. Not sure I'm wild about curved needles but will continue. I can always switch to dbl points if I get too frustrated.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You may be interested in looking this up, not sure if it is in the Attic:-
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-449747-1.html


Thanks, Julie. That was interesting. Although the strandings have been widely reported here, I haven't seen or heard any explanation put forward as to why they were happening. The sonar blasting sounds like a very probable cause. If they put as much effort into finding greener energy solutions that they put into searching for oil in inaccessible places, we might all be able to lead healthier lives. Too many vested interests in the continuance of oil, as usual.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Bread! Yes. 
Still raining here. But lets up so it soaks in a bit. No major mud catastrophes yet Stay warm. 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Julie. That was interesting. Although the strandings have been widely reported here, I haven't seen or heard any explanation put forward as to why they were happening. The sonar blasting sounds like a very probable cause. If they put as much effort into finding greener energy solutions that they put into searching for oil in inaccessible places, we might all be able to lead healthier lives. Too many vested interests in the continuance of oil, as usual.


Sadly, that is so true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot.....
> 
> Oh my goodness, I just saw on the news that part of Sydney got to 46c FORTY SIX!!!! That is 114F. UGH. :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Poor Nicho, I suppose she spent the day in a shopping centre... to keep cool.


Wow that is hhhhoooott! I wouldn't mind half that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


That is so sad. I have never heard of such a huge beaching. It wouldn't surprise me if the sonar blast did effect them drastically. Even though we may not be able to hear that sound, I'm sure the whales could and it probably terrified them. Thanks go to those people who are trying to save them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have seen coverage of this on the news. This morning, they reported that 100 whales had been 'refloated', but now I see a further 240 have beached. We had a few beachings along our coast last year, which was very distressing, but it was only 5 or six in total. This seems of another order entirely. How terribly sad!


I'm surprised that it hasn't been on our news. That is a catastrophe.

edit: It just came over the news here. Just terrible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you heard a loud noise it was just me screaming
> The little dress I was having so much bother with is driving me nuts . I tried again today picked the stitches up perfect well perfect as I'm going to get them 4 rows later getting ready to bind off and I've done stocking stitch instead of garter stitch now I'm thinking do I leave it or frog again[/quote
> 
> Maybe you should put it aside for a couple of days and then think it over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad to read about the whales --- but it's so mystifying to me that it would be only the pilot whales and not all other species that rely on their sonar systems...so much that we don't know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so sad. I have never heard of such a huge beaching. It wouldn't surprise me if the sonar blast did effect them drastically. Even though we may not be able to hear that sound, I'm sure the whales could and it probably terrified them. Thanks go to those people who are trying to save them.


I think it has to be about the largest Beaching ever known- upwards of 700 individuals. When you get to the link I posted you will possibly be interested to read what has been posted elsewhere on KP.
A request has gone out this morning for more volunteers for working with the second pod that has come in a bit along the coast from the first pod.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Julie. That was interesting. Although the strandings have been widely reported here, I haven't seen or heard any explanation put forward as to why they were happening. The sonar blasting sounds like a very probable cause. If they put as much effort into finding greener energy solutions that they put into searching for oil in inaccessible places, we might all be able to lead healthier lives. Too many vested interests in the continuance of oil, as usual.


It keeps running through my mind that the oil is serving some purpose under the earth's crust and I wonder what will happen when it has all been drained. Will the earth become one big sink hole? It's a scary thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It keeps running through my mind that the oil is serving some purpose under the earth's crust and I wonder what will happen when it has all been drained. Will the earth become one big sink hole? It's a scary thought.


Especially when you look at the relative densities of crude oil and the water that they pump in to bring the crude out. Somethings gotta give, baby!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, i hope everyone is coping with the extremes of weather that is occurring around the world. Today, Sunday, my part of the world is under a heatwave, forcast to hit 39C with 65%+ humidity. It is not bad outside at the moment. Just took furbaby out for toilet walk and watered the plants I have. Nicho and I are in the path of this heatwave with Darowil having had her usual Adelaide hot hot summer and Sugarsugar in Melbourne also having it very hot. My ac went on yesterday and will stay on until Monday afternoon.

I am thankful that I am in first quarter with new power company as I get a very good discount for joining this company on top of concession discount and fortnightly advance payments should see me, fingers crossed, actually in credit at the end of the quarter. Unfortunately, me area apparently only has 1 supplier but my company purchases lower from them at a lower bulk rate than I would get if I went direct to supplier 

Will not be on much this week, only night data left and not much but plenty of call credits.

Everyone stay safe and as well as your various conditions allow.

((((((((((((((Group hug))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, i hope everyone is coping with the extremes of weather that is occurring around the world. Today, Sunday, my part of the world is under a heatwave, forcast to hit 39C with 65%+ humidity. It is not bad outside at the moment. Just took furbaby out for toilet walk and watered the plants I have. Nicho and I are in the path of this heatwave with Darowil having had her usual Adelaide hot hot summer and Sugarsugar in Melbourne also having it very hot. My ac went on yesterday and will stay on until Monday afternoon.
> 
> I am thankful that I am in first quarter with new power company as I get a very good discount for joining this company on top of concession discount and fortnightly advance payments should see me, fingers crossed, actually in credit at the end of the quarter. Unfortunately, me area apparently only has 1 supplier but my company purchases lower from them at a lower bulk rate than I would get if I went direct to supplier
> 
> ...


In on the Hug!- it is an awful summer!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

B4 I lose data for the day, quick responses to last week summary

Well done Hannah and have fun in England.

Hugs to families of Angelam and Bonnie.

Jheiens, your friends GD may surprise you all yet. My DN3 had similar diagnosis, a heart kid, and graduated high school last year. Honestly, best if the 5 girls at times 

Tammi, hoping it is treatable but suggest preparing now if it is a progressive disorder. Much easier to cope of things are already prepared. 

In related to that DN3, who has a number of issues, saw surgeon about her ankles. 1upset young lady as her history is against her. He can only do 1 possible surgery that may help (she had club feet at birth and some of the subsequent surgeries were not done well) For now, he wants her to support ankles with orthopedics boots when out, wrap and rest when sore, and most devastating of all, even with what he can do, my lovely niece is headed for a wheelchair. Surgery is to be put off as long as possible as that will help for maybe 20 years.

Kate - hugs to DB as that is what they think started my heart failure. While it can be an adjustment, as he already has another serious issues, a minor one for him.

Bach tonight my time


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Only looked into this site last night.
What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


And a real welcome from not so far away! I am down the line in Manurewa.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain.


That is the main thing to hang onto, Kate- her battle and suffering are over.

Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee, prayers for your DN3.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


So sorry for you, but thankful that your aunt is out of her suffering. Hugs.

Glad to report that Molly D, beagle, has a blood sugar today of 132, so much better and within the "normal", though a bit high still for my comfort, for canines.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


welcome-- glad you joined us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


So sorry for your loss - Rest In Peace.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My condolences Kate. May she be at peace and your memories comfort you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


Sorry to hear this Kate but as you say she is now at peace after a good innings.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I'm off to bed now. I'm planning to go walking tomorrow. The weather reports are not good, but I must go, I've done nothing but eat these last few days. Think I'll be getting the thermal underwear out!! Night all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when you look at the relative densities of crude oil and the water that they pump in to bring the crude out. Somethings gotta give, baby!


So right!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, i hope everyone is coping with the extremes of weather that is occurring around the world. Today, Sunday, my part of the world is under a heatwave, forcast to hit 39C with 65%+ humidity. It is not bad outside at the moment. Just took furbaby out for toilet walk and watered the plants I have. Nicho and I are in the path of this heatwave with Darowil having had her usual Adelaide hot hot summer and Sugarsugar in Melbourne also having it very hot. My ac went on yesterday and will stay on until Monday afternoon.
> 
> I am thankful that I am in first quarter with new power company as I get a very good discount for joining this company on top of concession discount and fortnightly advance payments should see me, fingers crossed, actually in credit at the end of the quarter. Unfortunately, me area apparently only has 1 supplier but my company purchases lower from them at a lower bulk rate than I would get if I went direct to supplier
> 
> ...


Just saw NSW got 45 today. We're supposed to get either freezing rain or snow tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ive just caught up. Thanks Sam and ladies for this work you do. I went to guild today and had a good time. The speaker was Richard Box , he's an artist / embroiderer and I love his work . It has snowed on and off today, but it didn't stick . It is bitterly cold though. Did some laundry and made dinner when I got back. Not planning anything tomorrow but may go to breakfast with Chris. Prayers for all with health problems, or family losses or other problems. All take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


Sorry to hear that Kate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:



> So right!


I would not be surprised if down the line we find out that the oil drilling causes earthquake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> B4 I lose data for the day, quick responses to last week summary
> 
> Well done Hannah and have fun in England.
> 
> ...


So sorry to read of your DN3's issues with her feet. It is always heartbreaking when a young person has serious health issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Ive just caught up. Thanks Sam and ladies for this work you do. I went to guild today and had a good time. The speaker was Richard Box , he's an artist / embroiderer and I love his work . It has snowed on and off today, but it didn't stick . It is bitterly cold though. Did some laundry and made dinner when I got back. Not planning anything tomorrow but may go to breakfast with Chris. Prayers for all with health problems, or family losses or other problems. All take care.


It has not been an easy winter in your part of the world! Glad you had an enjoyable outing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for you, but thankful that your aunt is out of her suffering. Hugs.
> 
> Glad to report that Molly D, beagle, has a blood sugar today of 132, so much better and within the "normal", though a bit high still for my comfort, for canines.


Glad to hear Molly s blood sugar level is a lot better hope it stays in the normal range for a long time


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Ive just caught up. Thanks Sam and ladies for this work you do. I went to guild today and had a good time. The speaker was Richard Box , he's an artist / embroiderer and I love his work . It has snowed on and off today, but it didn't stick . It is bitterly cold though. Did some laundry and made dinner when I got back. Not planning anything tomorrow but may go to breakfast with Chris. Prayers for all with health problems, or family losses or other problems. All take care.


We have had everything from rain to snow to ice rain . Now the wind is blowing a Howly as Kate would say . Even mishka had the sense to take one look out the door and run back in the living room I didn't argue with her


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not be surprised if down the line we find out that the oil drilling causes earthquake.


I wouldn't be surprised either. I wonder if any of the oil companies and our governments ever take into consideration what damage they could be doing. Our own government wants to continue with the oil pipeline out West. President Obama was against it but I think the t RUMP is for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, it was on the nightly news tonight. Heartbreaking for sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> If you look at the link, I just posted in reply to Chris' post it is pretty gut wrenching.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here today I have repeatedly tried some dpns! Finally got it going I think; using size 1 needles and 1 weight yarn (Premier Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight) I'm doing the Rose City Rollers (free from Ravelry) that I think it was NurseNikki did. I've never used such small needles and yarn so figured I sure didn't need to struggle with the curved ones too at this point. 
I still need to get back to the socks I was doing on the curved needle but still have to frog back some. Once I get to the toe on them I'm going to switch to dpns. I just can't wrap my head around doing the toe with the. Sure wish there was a Youtube video that showed using them to make socks from start to finish or a printed pattern just for the curved needle. I contacted Mary Maxim and they said using a pattern that was designed for 4 dpns would be the most easily converted.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I tried knitting with curved sock needles yesterday. Interesting as I had to frog a couple of rows as I had too loose spacing between needles, which I don't have with dbl pointed needles. It's a learning curve. Have mastered spacing but fiddle and have to be careful to tighten first 2-3 stitches on new needle. Not sure I'm wild about curved needles but will continue. I can always switch to dbl points if I get too frustrated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Maurnie! Please come back and chat with us as often as you choose. We start anew each Friday.


maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sincere condolences Kate. Fortunate that she didn't have to suffer longer than she did and is now at peace.



KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray for Molly D! You are such a good furbaby mama.


flyty1n said:


> So sorry for you, but thankful that your aunt is out of her suffering. Hugs.
> 
> Glad to report that Molly D, beagle, has a blood sugar today of 132, so much better and within the "normal", though a bit high still for my comfort, for canines.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH planted potatoes today. I think he is going to do more too. He hasn't had any work in several weeks so this is keeping him occupied. I love having him home but will admit his obsession with watching the news about t RUMP (as Liz puts it) is driving me crazy. Can only take so much. Enough said.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> A knitting question. Kindly look at the hat pattern here, http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babymockcablehatround.htm. After the head band, on rnd 1 where it says, sl1, k2, psso,p2 to end of round, does one slip the stitch over both knitted stitches thus making the fake cable? My lYS says that sl, k, psso is knitting the two stitches together, but it seems to me that would mean we loose 2 stitches, but in the next round, we only do 1 yarn over, making up one stitch, so shortly it seems we will be out of stitches. I am thinking I simply keep those knitted stitches, NOT knit together, and loose one stitch in rnd 1, making that stitch up in rnd 2 and thus keeping the same number of stitches. Is this correct? Help please?


You are correct in thinking that you will slip the stitch over the two knitted stitches.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH planted potatoes today. I think he is going to do more too. He hasn't had any work in several weeks so this is keeping him occupied. I love having him home but will admit his obsession with watching the news about t RUMP (as Liz puts it) is driving me crazy. Can only take so much. Enough said.


Good thing you have a craft room to disappear to.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it has to be about the largest Beaching ever known- upwards of 700 individuals. When you get to the link I posted you will possibly be interested to read what has been posted elsewhere on KP.
> A request has gone out this morning for more volunteers for working with the second pod that has come in a bit along the coast from the first pod.


How close to you is the beaching whale situation? I thought of you and Fan when I heard about it earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wouldn't be surprised either. I wonder if any of the oil companies and our governments ever take into consideration what damage they could be doing. Our own government wants to continue with the oil pipeline out West. President Obama was against it but I think the t RUMP is for it.


ooops, Liz, No POLITICS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could frog one stitch at a time on the needles - only do three rows so you don't need to pick up stitches again - then just knit the three rows and that should do the trick - i think. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> If you heard a loud noise it was just me screaming
> The little dress I was having so much bother with is driving me nuts . I tried again today picked the stitches up perfect well perfect as I'm going to get them 4 rows later getting ready to bind off and I've done stocking stitch instead of garter stitch now I'm thinking do I leave it or frog again


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


Welcome. I hope you stop in more frequently. Is there anything that you prefer to knit?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it was on the nightly news tonight. Heartbreaking for sure.


It is such a horrible thing to have happen, Fan is quite right it often does happen at Farewell Spit, but this is a staggering number, and so many already dead.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


Sorry for your loss but thankful that her suffering is over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> How close to you is the beaching whale situation? I thought of you and Fan when I heard about it earlier.


We are to the north of the North Island- this is happening at the north of the SOUTH Island- so quite a distance away.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are to the north of the North Island- this is happening at the north of the SOUTH Island- so quite a distance away.


It is such a sad situation. I am glad that you won't have to smell the stench from all of those whales dying.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight I tried a variation of tator tots casserole to see if Matthew would eat it. He not only ate it but went back for seconds. I cooked ground chicken and added some seasonings to it. Then I stirred in a can of cream of chicken soup. I spread the meat in the bottom of 9 x 13 pan. I topped with a bag of cheese then I topped it with tator tots and more cheese. I baked it for 20 minutes at 375*F.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mud slides are always a possibility when you get heavy rains. i'm staying inside where it is warm. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Bread! Yes.
> Still raining here. But lets up so it soaks in a bit. No major mud catastrophes yet Stay warm.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad maurnie that you stopped by to share a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss kate - but i agree - she is out of pain and at 86 she is sure to have had a good life. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go molly d. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> So sorry for you, but thankful that your aunt is out of her suffering. Hugs.
> 
> Glad to report that Molly D, beagle, has a blood sugar today of 132, so much better and within the "normal", though a bit high still for my comfort, for canines.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed - the fracking they have been doing here in the states has caused earthquakes where there have never been any. not that the oil companies will admit it though. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would not be surprised if down the line we find out that the oil drilling causes earthquake.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> B4 I lose data for the day, quick responses to last week summary
> 
> Well done Hannah and have fun in England.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your niece.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


Maurine, welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often. I am working on sleeves for a sweater. Well, playing hooky from it checking in here. Remind me next time how I hate doing both sleeves on one needle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


I am so sorry Kate.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> mud slides are always a possibility when you get heavy rains. i'm staying inside where it is warm. --- sam


We had rain all day and mud came down and blocked Provo Canyon. They have now cleaned it up. This is an area where there are frequent slides both snow and mud. You can check it out here. This is across from one of my favorite fishing spots.

http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/provo-canyon-open-after-crews-clear-mudslides/article_50a8ac63-0874-50a6-9353-d4d37114031b.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good. --- sam



pacer said:


> Tonight I tried a variation of tator tots casserole to see if Matthew would eat it. He not only ate it but went back for seconds. I cooked ground chicken and added some seasonings to it. Then I stirred in a can of cream of chicken soup. I spread the meat in the bottom of 9 x 13 pan. I topped with a bag of cheese then I topped it with tator tots and more cheese. I baked it for 20 minutes at 375*F.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

four feet deep and across all lanes of traffic - that was quite a pile of mud and rock to clean up. thank goodness for big heavy duty trucks, plows and front loaders. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> We had rain all day and mud came down and blocked Provo Canyon. They have now cleaned it up. This is an area where there are frequent slides both snow and mud. You can check it out here. This is across from one of my favorite fishing spots.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/provo-canyon-open-after-crews-clear-mudslides/article_50a8ac63-0874-50a6-9353-d4d37114031b.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here today I have repeatedly tried some dpns! Finally got it going I think; using size 1 needles and 1 weight yarn (Premier Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight) I'm doing the Rose City Rollers (free from Ravelry) that I think it was NurseNikki did. I've never used such small needles and yarn so figured I sure didn't need to struggle with the curved ones too at this point.
> I still need to get back to the socks I was doing on the curved needle but still have to frog back some. Once I get to the toe on them I'm going to switch to dpns. I just can't wrap my head around doing the toe with the. Sure wish there was a Youtube video that showed using them to make socks from start to finish or a printed pattern just for the curved needle. I contacted Mary Maxim and they said using a pattern that was designed for 4 dpns would be the most easily converted.


I haven't used the curved needles, but from the photos you posted when you started using then, I think if you treat them as dbl pts, pretending that at the curve it becomes another needle, you might figure it out easier. Or try this. I am picturing using each needle as if it was one end of a circular needle and using one curved needle for the top of the toe and the other for the bottom, with the curved part in the center. You would do your decrease at each end of the needle. Hope I haven't confused you more! I don't think my hands would tolerate using them. Even using the short circulars for hats or Christmas stockings make my hands hurt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight I tried a variation of tator tots casserole to see if Matthew would eat it. He not only ate it but went back for seconds. I cooked ground chicken and added some seasonings to it. Then I stirred in a can of cream of chicken soup. I spread the meat in the bottom of 9 x 13 pan. I topped with a bag of cheese then I topped it with tator tots and more cheese. I baked it for 20 minutes at 375*F.


That sounds good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Beautiful sky. Thanks for posting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Marking my spot too. Another batch of yummy recipes, thank you Sam.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My condolences Kate. May she be at peace and your memories comfort you.


Well said Sorienna.
Kate, condolences.

Julie, I believe they have proved that fracking for oil in Oklahoma has caused earthquakes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I feel your frustration. Hope you figure out what it wrong, or can out project down and start a project that knits up with more pleasure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, sorry about your mud slide. We had flash flood warning today, but haven't heard any more news so assume all is well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, pretty sunset. Re: curved needles, I'm thinking an extra needle would help. I have a curved cable needle I'm going to try next time I work on sock. Actually needles are pliable and comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is such a sad situation. I am glad that you won't have to smell the stench from all of those whales dying.


So am I. Apparently about a hundred have got out into deeper water today, I just hope they don't return.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> indeed - the fracking they have been doing here in the states has caused earthquakes where there have never been any. not that the oil companies will admit it though. --- sam


They're probably more concerned about their shareholdings/shareholders, and financial returns. Remember how long it took BP(?) to acknowledge the spill, was it off the New Orleans coast?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Lovely! Where abouts are you now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said Sorienna.
> Kate, condolences.
> 
> Julie, I believe they have proved that fracking for oil in Oklahoma has caused earthquakes.


We have had a lot of protest- they've been trying to introduce fracking here, I think, but forget the details.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got back from seeing the folks in Matamata. It went really well, we spoke briefly about Lilian, and then got into much better things about enjoying life and doing the things we love best. Nothing was said about the bequest, I spoke to Jan on phone yesterday and we hashed it out then pretty much, so really pointless in banging on about it again. I'm feeling good about everything now, and have peace of mind. 
We stopped at our favourite country style restaurant for breakfast, and went back on our way home and bought bacon and sausages they sell there.
So it's pure pork and bacon sausages for dinner tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely! Where abouts are you now?


About 15 miles into California from Yuma Arizona. We are maybe 1/4 mile off the road in the desert. There are others camped out here besides the other 2 couples we are traveling with, but none close to us. They are probably half a mile away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got back from seeing the folks in Matamata. It went really well, we spoke briefly about Lilian, and then got into much better things about enjoying life and doing the things we love best. Nothing was said about the bequest, I spoke to Jan on phone yesterday and we hashed it out then pretty much, so really pointless in banging on about it again. I'm feeling good about everything now, and have peace of mind.
> We stopped at our favourite country style restaurant for breakfast, and went back on our way home and bought bacon and sausages they sell there.
> So it's pure pork and bacon sausages for dinner tonight.


I am so glad you are feeling better about things now. I'm sure the bacon and sausages will taste good, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I fixed roasted potatoes, broccoliand some of the shrimp we frozen that we got in Mexico for dinner tonight. Mm mm good! Now I just need to get the gumption to wash the dishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> About 15 miles into California from Yuma Arizona. We are maybe 1/4 mile off the road in the desert. There are others camped out here besides the other 2 couples we are traveling with, but none close to us. They are probably half a mile away.


 :sm24: :sm24: You've certainly traveled quite some distance!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella continues to improve but still needs to get things balanced out. So thankful that the antibiotics are working. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=709900229170434&id=534550943372031


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> That sounds good!


I would have loved adding onions and bell peppers to the meat but Matthew would not eat it then and I need to find a few more recipes that he will eat with us. He is good about eating other foods than us, but I like to have him enjoy a meal with us sometimes.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you luka2 we actually went to see a house at The Gardens very nice too.Much cheaper than put here.
Sad about the Whales if I can transfer updates from Facebook to this site I will do so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful sunset!


tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have found them comfortable also; I'm just not an experienced sock maker so have trouble visualizing what goes where when I get to decreasing at the toe. I'll make it work. *Tami* I'll try to remember and bring mine for you to try at the KAP. I plan on attending but can't say for certain until we know when it will be. Last I heard it was possibly mid June but really need to know definite dates so care arrangements, etc can be made.



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, pretty sunset. Re: curved needles, I'm thinking an extra needle would help. I have a curved cable needle I'm going to try next time I work on sock. Actually needles are pliable and comfortable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, welcome to CA!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooops, Liz, No POLITICS.


Sorry, wasn't thinking straight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Got my third square for the afghan and just finished it tonight. Will have to block the three tomorrow and see how they look. Anyone else working on theirs?

It's been a rather dull day and I'm ready for bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are to the north of the North Island- this is happening at the north of the SOUTH Island- so quite a distance away.


What will be done with the dead whales?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Maurine, welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often. I am working on sleeves for a sweater. Well, playing hooky from it checking in here. Remind me next time how I hate doing both sleeves on one needle.


Welcome from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We had rain all day and mud came down and blocked Provo Canyon. They have now cleaned it up. This is an area where there are frequent slides both snow and mud. You can check it out here. This is across from one of my favorite fishing spots.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/provo-canyon-open-after-crews-clear-mudslides/article_50a8ac63-0874-50a6-9353-d4d37114031b.html


That's awful. I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


A very pretty sunset.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I really am going to bed now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: You've certainly traveled quite some distance!


We certainly have! I hope that we get to do it again next year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would have loved adding onions and bell peppers to the meat but Matthew would not eat it then and I need to find a few more recipes that he will eat with us. He is good about eating other foods than us, but I like to have him enjoy a meal with us sometimes.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have found them comfortable also; I'm just not an experienced sock maker so have trouble visualizing what goes where when I get to decreasing at the toe. I'll make it work. *Tami* I'll try to remember and bring mine for you to try at the KAP. I plan on attending but can't say for certain until we know when it will be. Last I heard it was possibly mid June but really need to know definite dates so care arrangements, etc can be made.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, welcome to CA!


Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Beautiful sunset Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Got my third square for the afghan and just finished it tonight. Will have to block the three tomorrow and see how they look. Anyone else working on theirs?
> 
> It's been a rather dull day and I'm ready for bed. Goodnight all.


I'm collecting the squares but I haven't started working on them yet as I am waiting till I get a few of them to give me some ideas of what colours to use


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


My condolences, Kate, it's good she's no longer suffering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> B4 I lose data for the day, quick responses to last week summary
> 
> Well done Hannah and have fun in England.
> 
> ...


I hope some better treatments become available for your poor niece


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for you, but thankful that your aunt is out of her suffering. Hugs.
> 
> Glad to report that Molly D, beagle, has a blood sugar today of 132, so much better and within the "normal", though a bit high still for my comfort, for canines.


I'm glad the glucose is coming down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH planted potatoes today. I think he is going to do more too. He hasn't had any work in several weeks so this is keeping him occupied. I love having him home but will admit his obsession with watching the news about t RUMP (as Liz puts it) is driving me crazy. Can only take so much. Enough said.


My DH is a CNN junkie & has been hanging around the house more this week as he's got a ? Cold/ cough & if I have to hear one more day of it my head may explode???? 
I'm watching SNL just now as he's asleep on the couch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They're probably more concerned about their shareholdings/shareholders, and financial returns. Remember how long it took BP(?) to acknowledge the spill, was it off the New Orleans coast?


That was so crazy & if they hadn't been cutting corners would never have happened


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really. 
Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again. 
Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet. 
Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves. 
Marla finally has her CPAP working properly and she's getting good sleep at night, so is feeling better, still waiting on the results of her MRI though. 
Prayers for everyone needing them, I know there are several, but my brain is not giving me individual names at the moment. 
I'm working on the Camden Pullover for the 16 soon to be 17 year old across the street, with yarn out of my stash. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/camden
Okay, now to get caught up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella continues to improve but still needs to get things balanced out. So thankful that the antibiotics are working. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=709900229170434&id=534550943372031


I hope the fluids get right & she can get home. She's such a beautiful little girl, so sad she's so sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

maurnie said:


> Thank you luka2 we actually went to see a house at The Gardens very nice too.Much cheaper than put here.
> Sad about the Whales if I can transfer updates from Facebook to this site I will do so.


Welcome, Maurnie, hope you will continue to join us


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Great Christopher is liking the new job
I hope Cassie gets her head sorted out before something bad happens but maybe it's just as well she's moved on if she's not willing to pull herself up yet.

That will be a pretty sweater, what color are you using?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you who make this forum possible and for keeping track of all the news shared here. How did we ever manage without the summaries? We must have missed a lot of important stuff when we weren't able to keep up with all the pages!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just received a call from Susan regarding another generous donation to Elm. Sadly, it comes from a mom who is in the process of losing her 10 yo son to inoperable brain cancer. Someone sponsored a fundraiser meal for him tonight. This mother wants to donate all the leftover food items to Elm so that we can continue to feed the folks who continue to come to Elm in the bitter cold and snow we're having in order to eat.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful, but awful that the lady is losing her child, that is so very sad, but what a gracious lady to be thinking of others at this time. It's so true, addiction is a very sad disease. 
Wonderful also to hear of the other donation, it is indeed true, that God comes through when we need it most. 
Hugs to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great Christopher is liking the new job
> I hope Cassie gets her head sorted out before something bad happens but maybe it's just as well she's moved on if she's not willing to pull herself up yet.
> 
> That will be a pretty sweater, what color are you using?


So true, her dad and I had a nice long chat this evening, he's afraid that when she finally hits rock bottom, she'll be dead or worse, and I'm praying that he's not right, prayer is really all we can do for her, faith can move mountains, I just hope it can move her to do what she needs to. I wish my dad could visit her in a dream and give her a good kick in the pants and scare the crap out of her, mean of me I know but hey, whatever works. lol
Purple, I'll post a picture from my phone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


Your SIL did well with her will, what a wonderful thing for the young couple to be able to not worry so much about money and be able to enjoy raising their children. 
I am sure it is emotional, this brings back memories of the goodness of her and the good times before her grief over took her to such a deep extent. She is smiling down now, holding the hand of her DH and watching over you all. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 2! Joy, what generosity that mother has in her heart at this sad time. I will keep the family in my prayers. And also generous of our TP member.
> 
> We moved out to the desert in California just across the state line and across town from where we have spent the last 2weeks. No one around but us for at least a 1/4 mile! And a handy train track for DH. We are not far off the road, though. This afternoon we went to see Hidden Figures at the movie theater. It's about 3 black women who had brilliant mathematical minds that were a huge part of the early space missions but had never been acknowledged. A great must see movie if you get the chance! Tomorrow is going to be a lazy day.


You have certainly covered some ground this winter, sounds like you are having a great time of it also.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Ronnie what I have read so far people have real problems and the support those people are getting from this site is amazing.As in it is really support not different advice.Cheers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What an awful summer they have had this year. Wonder how my brother has been going? Not a good birthday temperature thats for sure. We used to take each other out to a local Malaysian restaurant for our birthdays so I so I went today and had the meal we always had and sent him a photo.
> I saw that Richmond was very hot and that is where is. when I was there in winter I needed t-shirts.
> 
> We didn't even reach 34 today so much better, still slightly warmer out than in (with the air conditioner on) but will open up soon.
> David has been putting off getting an air conditioner as he says we not need it. And I've been saying we need one. Yesterday he said 'We need an air conditioner. With a certain look that he gives when he tells me something I have been telling him! But only a few weeks of summer left though in which it is likely to be hot.


LOL! I read this to my David as he would say the same thing, well has said the same thing, lol, then Marla and I bought a portable AC that has wheels and vents out the window, and he loves it. Anyway, I digress, he just got that look on his face that says, "yep, that'd be me, we don't need one, then when summer is over decide we needed one". LOL! Men, I think it's partly in the name. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


That is so very sad, and I can't imagine that the loss of whales is good for our oceans ecology either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are so majestic- it seems almost unbelievable, and incomprehensible this death wish they have. There were some pretty shocking pictures of the amount of plastic waste in a whale's abdomen, one that had starved to death recently.


We are slowly killing ourselves with our disregard for the ecosystems by the amounts of waste we allow into the waters and wilds, there have been sharks with a lot of waste materials in their stomachs also, it's so sad. I know some of it is because of floods and such washing the landfills and such into the waterways, but it's amazing how much stuff David and I find that people just leave rather than carry back to the garbage or to their vehicles, it weighed a lot more when it was full, you'd think they could crush it down and carry it out a lot easier as it takes up less space and weight after it's been emptied. Okay, I'll get down off my soapbox, I could go on a tear about that subject for quite a while if allowed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Your SIL did well with her will, what a wonderful thing for the young couple to be able to not worry so much about money and be able to enjoy raising their children.
> I am sure it is emotional, this brings back memories of the goodness of her and the good times before her grief over took her to such a deep extent. She is smiling down now, holding the hand of her DH and watching over you all.
> HUGS!!!!


Thank you, so true !we did have lots of really good times together before she got sick, and those happy memories will comfort us and take us forward.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, i hope everyone is coping with the extremes of weather that is occurring around the world. Today, Sunday, my part of the world is under a heatwave, forcast to hit 39C with 65%+ humidity. It is not bad outside at the moment. Just took furbaby out for toilet walk and watered the plants I have. Nicho and I are in the path of this heatwave with Darowil having had her usual Adelaide hot hot summer and Sugarsugar in Melbourne also having it very hot. My ac went on yesterday and will stay on until Monday afternoon.
> 
> I am thankful that I am in first quarter with new power company as I get a very good discount for joining this company on top of concession discount and fortnightly advance payments should see me, fingers crossed, actually in credit at the end of the quarter. Unfortunately, me area apparently only has 1 supplier but my company purchases lower from them at a lower bulk rate than I would get if I went direct to supplier
> 
> ...


I'm in {{{{{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}}}}}}
Good that you have a power supplier with prices that are more affordable, especially with the heat you all have been having.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> B4 I lose data for the day, quick responses to last week summary
> 
> Well done Hannah and have fun in England.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your DN3, definitely praying that it's not as bad as they predict and she'll have more time before a wheelchair is in her day to day life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


Welcome to the table, we love seeing new people join us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, I guess I'll finish catching up in the morning. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


I'm so sorry Kate, but she's now out of pain and is at peace. 
HUGS!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the main thing to hang onto, Kate- her battle and suffering are over.
> 
> Hugs.


Condolences and hugs from me too Kate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee, prayers for your DN3.


From me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Crazy weather, today it got to 19c but only for an hour or so... then 16c for the rest of the day. I had a thick cardigan on all day. Good grief. 

There are some bad bush fires in NSW, I hope they get them under control. It has been horrendous again there today another 46c in some areas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Lovely, keep enjoying. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Oh dear, sorry to hear that Cassie has taken off! :sm13: There's not a lot you can do when she doesnt want the help she needs as you say. I hope she will be ok and sorts out her life.

Great that Marla is getting good sleep again. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, her dad and I had a nice long chat this evening, he's afraid that when she finally hits rock bottom, she'll be dead or worse, and I'm praying that he's not right, prayer is really all we can do for her, faith can move mountains, I just hope it can move her to do what she needs to. I wish my dad could visit her in a dream and give her a good kick in the pants and scare the crap out of her, mean of me I know but hey, whatever works. lol
> Purple, I'll post a picture from my phone.


Her poor dad must be beside himself with worry about her and her lifestyle. I do hope she pulls herself through.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


I love beautiful sunsets like that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Sorry to hear about Cassie Kaye hope she can get herself the help she needs
The wrap is lovely beautiful colour


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Bad news about Cassie, but you did what you could, the rest is up to her.

I love the wrap. Is it your own pattern?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> indeed - the fracking they have been doing here in the states has caused earthquakes where there have never been any. not that the oil companies will admit it though. --- sam


When they first started tests for fracking here, in the NW of England, the immediate consequence was a series of minor earthquakes. The tests were suspended, but have now been resumed and licences granted for fracking to go ahead in several places. The link between the fracking and the earthquakes seems pretty clear, but such is the greed of these companies that they just ignore it. After all, it will only affect other people, not the oil executives.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Kate, but she's now out of pain and is at peace.
> HUGS!!!!!


The same from me, too. I hope this happened before she was put through the additional stress of being moved to undergo further treatment.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, her dad and I had a nice long chat this evening, he's afraid that when she finally hits rock bottom, she'll be dead or worse, and I'm praying that he's not right, prayer is really all we can do for her, faith can move mountains, I just hope it can move her to do what she needs to. I wish my dad could visit her in a dream and give her a good kick in the pants and scare the crap out of her, mean of me I know but hey, whatever works. lol
> Purple, I'll post a picture from my phone.


Is that the Camden pullover?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


That's terrible. It's a huge number. 
And now it will be health issue for humans as well. 
Don't know anything about sonar blasting but it makes sense that it would mix up there navigating. But then again they do beach themselves in large numbers at times for no apparent reason


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm st the airport waiting for Maryanne to return. Her plane has landed so just to wait. 

Busy day getting the place ready for Elizabyto spend her day with me. I put together an IKEA unit. Need to get one more done and see if Brett can help put it in place as David is on his way to Melbourne. 
Lots of tidying up needed now as moving stuff from where it was to keep it from one little explorer. 
And planning to go down to serMum for a few days as we.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Nicho spent yesterday reading in the Mall, I am sure she will have been there again today. I can't begin to imagine what those temperatures are like- the worst I have ever been in was 35*C, one summer in Mangere, for about 5 days, when I just lay around and wilted- and again 35 when I was travelling through Dubai in 2011- had the same maximum in Samoa when I was there that year, but if this year's figures are anything to go by, summer and winter there are not much different, what does alter is whether it is the dry season or the wet.


It reached 47 where my brother lives. But fortunately he went away for the weekend. And it was only 30!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's finished I frogged and started again . Now to finish the cardigan


At last. Is it nice now you have finished it? It sur didn't want to get done did it I'm sure you will be happier with the garter stitch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Julie. That was interesting. Although the strandings have been widely reported here, I haven't seen or heard any explanation put forward as to why they were happening. The sonar blasting sounds like a very probable cause. If they put as much effort into finding greener energy solutions that they put into searching for oil in inaccessible places, we might all be able to lead healthier lives. Too many vested interests in the continuance of oil, as usual.


 But green energy is the cause of all our energy issues here. Just ask the opposition and the media. 
One of the good things our current government has done is push the use of green power


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better, more energy. Up and futzing around house til about 2 p.m. About to nap, still tired after up and about this a.m.
> Sam, thank you for new week. Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> 
> Sound like barking seal, but nice to be in real clothes not p.j,'s. Chili in crockpot.


Joy I do hope you are feeling better everyday. Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> katie is an elderly (95 i think) that heidi has been helping for - wow - three or four years at least. friday's are grocery shopping - getting hair done - her stylist is the same age - retired - but still does katie's hair - she has a salon set up at home. and she cleans the house - but how dirty can one elderly woman be - heidi says she has yet to see any dust. she and her husband - who died maybe three or so years ago - put in a pool when their children were growing up. now our kids swim in it. alexis cleans the pool and gets it ready to open in the spring - and then cleans in about once a week during the summer. as long as she has no visitors the children are always welcome. she really is a dear soul - quite fond of coffee from Bigsby - a local coffee house - but in her coffee maker she uses dunkin donuts coffee. so they have coffee and a sweet roll. they really like each other - heidi has a great time. --- sam


Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for keeping the TP going. It has been about two weeks since I could drop in. I caught up yesterday. I felt like I have been missing my friends! Prayers and hugs for those suffering from illness, either their own or family members, and for those suffering from loss. 
Thank you for all the kind wishes expressed for my DD and the adoption of her foster daughter. ♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> katie is an elderly (95 i think) that heidi has been helping for - wow - three or four years at least. friday's are grocery shopping - getting hair done - her stylist is the same age - retired - but still does katie's hair - she has a salon set up at home. and she cleans the house - but how dirty can one elderly woman be - heidi says she has yet to see any dust. she and her husband - who died maybe three or so years ago - put in a pool when their children were growing up. now our kids swim in it. alexis cleans the pool and gets it ready to open in the spring - and then cleans in about once a week during the summer. as long as she has no visitors the children are always welcome. she really is a dear soul - quite fond of coffee from Bigsby - a local coffee house - but in her coffee maker she uses dunkin donuts coffee. so they have coffee and a sweet roll. they really like each other - heidi has a great time. --- sam


Sam, your Heidi sounds like such a kind woman...a reflection of her Dad! I am sure you are proud.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam, Kate & Margaret for getting us going on a new tea party.
> 
> DH and I went out to a local coffee shop this evening. DD's BFF was performing from 6:30-8 and we love her music so we went. She has several single CDs available on Spotify and Itunes. She is suppose to have her first album available in a month or so. Anyway, we each had a panini and coffee and enjoyed the music. I videoed a couple of songs and will try to post one of them. We shall see if I'm successful. EDIT: can't get the video from my phone; will get DD to check it out for me tomorrow.


Gwen, congratulations to Hannah for being accepted to uni in the UK! Very exciting!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Just had some news re our SILs estate. We have been waiting to hear when the probate will be settled, as we thought Stu would be an executor.
> She told us she was leaving her estate to her friend Jan's, daughter which we thought was terrific of her to do so. She had no children and considered Cheryl as a grand daughter. I called today to see if Jan will be home tomorrow and asked whether things had been sorted. Jan said yes it was through and everything in the house cleared etc. They are embarrassed and overwhelmed by this bequest, and thought we would be upset. I told Jan that we knew what she planned and were very happy about her decision. Cheryl and Niwhai have 2 little children so their future is very bright for them all. Jan asked me why We did not tell them, but we couldn't in case she changed her mind. So an emotional visit will happen tomorrow but happy that everything will be good in the future, $700K is a wonderful bequest that's for sure, and a big donation to the Salvation Army has been given too. Cheryl has lots of photos for us which will be good to have.
> The reason it's all taken so long to finalise, is the earthquake in Wellington where the records are kept delayed things until recently.
> 
> I'm feeling quite emotional at losing our SIL ,all over again as this is absolutely the final thing of her life.


Hugs to you Fan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 12 February '17

Friday night I did not go to bed until around six Saturday morning. I slept most of the day - finally getting up around six that evening only because I thought I should. Dinner was powdered donuts and a glass of milk. Heidi came over about eight - they had been at Tinora most of the day - basketball games for the boys. She was tired - thought she would go to bed soon. About an hour later I was getting sleepy so just decided to go back to bed. Which I did. Woke up this morning about three or so. Finally got up around four-thirty. Marie and I met at the oven about five and she and I are just now finishing a roast chicken dinner. Quite tasty. I also had two or three popsicles while I waited. In fact I am having a blueberry Popsicle for dessert. Not my favorite.

vegetarian carrot enchilada bake

This spicy vegetarian enchilada bake replaces tortillas with carrot rice, making for a low carb, but delicious meal filled with beans, corn, veggies, and spices to fill you up without weighing you down. Animal Protein Option: Add a shredded chicken layer to your enchilada bake
Serving size: 1½ heaping cups
Yield: 4-6 servings

Ingredients

1 tbsp olive oil
1 tsp minced garlic
1 medium white onion, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
1¾ cups or 1 (14 oz) can cooked black beans
1 jalapeno, minced
10 oz frozen corn
2 tsp ground cumin
1 tbsp chili powder
2 tsp minced fresh cilantro
salt and black pepper, to taste
1 tbsp fresh lime juice
1 (14 oz) can crushed tomatoes
3 large carrots, peeled, spiralized with BLADE C, then riced in a food processor
8 oz pepper jack cheese, grated

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 375F. Coat a 9x13-inch baking pan with cooking spray.

2. Heat the olive oil in a large pan over medium heat.

3. When the oil is shimmering, add the garlic, onion, and bell pepper. Cook for 2-3 minutes, stirring frequently, or until the onion is translucent.

4. Stir in the beans, jalapeno, corn, cumin, oregano, chili powder, and cilantro, cooking just until corn is heated through. Season to taste with salt, black pepper, and lime juice.

5. Toss to combine and cook for 2-3 minutes, or until the flavors meld together.

6. Stir in the tomatoes and carrot rice and cook for another 2 minutes to warm through. Transfer to the prepared casserole dish.

7. Sprinkle the cheese over the top of the casserole. Cover with foil and bake for 15 minutes, or until the carrot rice is cooked through.

8. Uncover and bake for 5-10 minutes more or until the cheese is melted and begins to brown and bubble. Serve warm.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2015/02/vegetarian-carrot-enchilada-bake-giveaway.html

Slow Cooker Veggie Curry

You can prepare this dish ahead of time storing it in a large storage bag sealing tightly with all the air squeezed out for up to 2 days in the refrigerator before cooking in slow cooker. You can freeze it to thaw and cook at a later date. I found this idea in a grocery store flyer.

Serve: 4- 8 people

Ingredients:

1 can (14 oz.) chickpeas/garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed
1 head cauliflower florets cut to bite sized pieces
1/2 lb. green beans, trimmed (I used asparagus)
1 sweet potato, washed and diced
1 red onion, sliced
1 tomato, diced
1/2 cup shredded carrot
3 cups vegetable broth
1 cup light coconut milk
1 tsp. curry powder
1 tsp. tumeric
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
chopped fresh cilantro, for garnish

Method:

1. Combine all ingredients (excluding cilantro) in a large plastic storage bag sealing tightly to store.

2. Refrigerate for up to 2 days in the refrigerator or freeze.

3. When ready to use empty the plastic bag contents into slow cooker and cover.

4. If frozen, thaw contents before putting into slow cooker and cover.

5. Cook on low setting for 4 hours.

6. Serve topped with cilantro.

Alternate Method:

1. Combine all ingredients (excluding cilantro) in the crock pot.

2. Cook on low setting for 4 hours.

3. Serve topped with cilantro.

NOTE: Judy's Naan bread would go well with this curry.
http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/slow-cooker-veggie-curry.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Skillet Naan Bread

Naan is a leavened flatbread usually associated with Indian food.

Ingredients:

1 package active dry yeast
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup olive oil (or vegetable oil)
1/3 cup plain yogurt
1 egg
2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt

Method:

1. In a small bowl, add sugar and dry yeast to lukewarm water. Stir to dissolve; then let sit for about ten minutes.

2. Combine oil, yogurt and egg in mixing bowl. Whisk together until smooth.

3. Once the yeast is frothy and doubled in size, add to liquids and stir.

4. Mix salt and one cup of flour. Add to liquids and mix well.

5. Continue to add flour, 1/2 cup at a time until the dough can no longer be stirred with a spoon.

6. Turn onto a floured countertop and knead for several minutes, adding flour as necessary.

7. The dough should be smooth and not sticky.

8. Cover the dough and let rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk.

9. Then gently flatten the ball of dough and cut into eight pieces.

10. Form each piece into a ball.

11. Spray a large, heavy cast iron skillet with cooking oil and place over medium heat until sizzling hot.

12. Roll out one ball of dough at a time to form a circle about 1/4" thick and 6" in diameter.

13. Place the circle of dough on the hot skillet and watch the bubbles form.

14. Flip the dough over to cook the other side to a golden brown colour.

15. Brush with olive oil or melted butter and sprinkle with sea salt (or herb of your choice).

16. Continue until all 8 circles are cooked.

17. Serve hot off the press...just as they are. Or serve together with Tzatziki Dip.

Tip ~ Roll each piece of dough out just before placing in the pan to produce the lightest, bubbliest naan bread.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2012/03/skillet-naan-bread.html

Tzatziki Dip

Ingredients

1 Long English cucumber
1 cup plain yogurt
1 cup sour cream*
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh dill
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
*Or use all yogurt, if preferred.

Directions

1. Grate unpeeled cucumber and squeeze out extra moisture. (Grate into a strainer and squeeze excess moisture out by pressing down with a bowl.)

2. Combine remaining ingredients and mix well with a wire whisk.

3. Stir in cucumber and chill for several hours before serving.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2011/04/greek-burgers.html

Grapefruit Curd in Grapefruit Cake

Prep Time: 30 min
Cook Time 45 min
Serves 8

Ingredients

For the Grapefruit Curd

1 cup freshly squeezed grapefruit juice, seeds strained
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened to room temperature
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 large egg yolks, at room temperature
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1/8 teaspoon sea salt
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice, strained

For the Grapefruit Cake

6 ounces (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 tablespoon fresh grapefruit zest
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups grapefruit curd
3 large eggs
1 3/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon self-rising flour

Instructions

To make the grapefruit curd:

1. In a small saucepan, simmer grapefruit juice. Simmer and reduce from 1 cup to 1/2 cup. Remove from heat and allow to cool slightly.

2. In a medium heatproof bowl (a metal bowl is best), stir together butter and granulated sugar until well incorporated and fluffy. I used a wooden spoon and some elbow grease.

3. Using a whisk add the egg yolks and whisk to combine.

NOTE: Add the eggs, one at a time, beating for one minute between each addition.

4. Whisk in the salt and cloves and lemon juice. The mixture will seem slightly curdled. That's ok.

5. Slowly stream in and whisk the slightly cooled grapefruit juice until evenly combined.

6. In a small or medium saucepan (I used the same saucepan I used to reduce the grapefruit juice), bring a few inches of water to a simmer. Place the heatproof bowl over the simmering water making sure that the bottom of the bowl does not touch the simmering water.

7. Whisk constantly. The sugar will begin to dissolve and the mixture will begin to thicken. This take between 8 and 10 minutes of near constant whisking. If you stop whisking, the eggs in the mixture may create lumps so keeeeeep whisking.

8. Once thickened to the texture of warm pudding, remove the bowl from the simmering water and transfer to a small bowl. Allow to rest in the refrigerator while you make the cake.

To make the cake:

Place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line the bottom of an 
8-inch round baking pan with parchment paper, grease the pan and set aside.

1. In the bowl of an electric stand mixer fitted with a paddle attachment, or in a large bowl with a set of hand beaters, beat together butter, sugar, and grapefruit zest until pale and fluffy, 3 to 5 minutes.

2. Add half of the grapefruit curd and beat to combine.

3. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating for 1 minute between each addition.

4. Add the flour and use a wooden spoon to fold together until thoroughly combined.

5. Spoon the batter into the prepared pan.

6. Top with the remaining grapefruit curd and using a butter knife swirl the curd just slightly into the cake.

7. Bake for 35 to 45 minutes until a skewer inserted in the center comes out with moist crumbs.

8. Allow to cool for 15 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

9. Serve in big wedges with warm tea.

http://joythebaker.com/2016/02/grapefruit-curd-in-grapefruit-cake/

THE PRESIDENT'S SALAD

The inspiration for this salad came from a recipe in the newspaper by the Israeli president's chef. Lettuce, oranges, and pomegranates are a classic Mediterranean combination and I was drawn to these ingredients. It would be perfect for Tu Bishvat.

10MIN DURATION
10MIN PREP TIME
4-6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

2 oranges
1/2 cup pomegranate seeds
1/4 cup roughly chopped walnuts
2-3 cups lettuce leaves
1/2 cup arugula
2 Tbs. olive oil
2 Tbs. lemon juice
Pinch of salt
Dash of honey or silan (optional)

PREPARATION

1. Peel the oranges and trim away any remaining white pith. Break apart into segments.

2. Put the orange segments, pomegranate seeds, walnuts, lettuce, and arugula into a salad bowl and toss with olive oil, lemon juice, and a pinch of salt.

3. Add a drizzle of honey or silan if you prefer a sweeter dressing.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/the-presidents-salad/?utm_source=Joy%20of%20Kosher&utm_campaign=965edbb3f8-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_AvocadoStuffedSalmon_1.18.17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-965edbb3f8-9794325

easy homemade bread bowls

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups warm water
2 tablespoons instant yeast
1 tablespoon sugar
3 1/2 cups bread flour, more as needed (I used all-purpose and it worked fine)
2 teaspoons salt
spray bottle with warm water

Directions

1. In a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, dissolve the yeast and sugar in the warm water. Let sit 5-10 minutes, or until bubbly and foamy.

2. Add 3 cups of flour and the salt, and mix well.

3. Add remaining flour, 1/4 cup at a time, until the dough pulls away from the sides of the bowl and is only slightly sticky to the touch.

4. Knead until smooth, 5-10 minutes.

5. Place the dough in a lightly greased bowl, cover with a damp towel, and let rise 30 minutes.

6. After 30 minutes, preheat the oven to 500.

7. Punch the dough down and divide into 4 equal sized pieces.

8. Shape each piece into a ball and place on a lightly greased baking sheet.

9. Score the top of each piece and sprinkle with salt, then spray with warm water and let rise 15 minutes.

10. Bake in preheated oven for 2 minutes, then spray again with water and reduce the heat to 425. Bake 16-18 more minutes, or until golden brown.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2014/05/easy-homemade-bread-bowls.html

Spelt Muffins with Banana, Peanut Butter and Chocolate Sprinkles

Author: By Karin Engelbrecht
Dutch Food Expert
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes
Yield: Makes 12 large muffins

INGREDIENTS

⅓ cup (120 g) clear runny honey
¼ cup (60 g) butter
1/2 cup (120 ml) milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
1¼ cup (150 g) spelt flour
1⅕ cup (150 g) all-purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
Pinch of salt
3 large, very ripe bananas
3 tbsp peanut butter
3 tbsp dark chocolate sprinkles (hagelslag)

PREPARATION

1. First preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Line the muffin tin with paper cups.

2. Measure out the honey, butter, milk and vanilla extract into a microwave safe bowl, and microwave on high for a minute, or until the butter is just melted. Set aside for a few minutes to cool.

3. Meanwhile, measure out the two flours, the baking powder, baking soda and salt in another bowl. In a shallow bowl, mash the bananas with a fork.

4. Now add the peanut butter, chocolate sprinkles and cooled butter mixture to the bananas and mix well. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and stir until just combined - do not over-mix the dough or you'll end up with heavy-textured muffins!

5. Now fill the muffin cups with the dough and place in the preheated oven.

6. Bake the muffins for 20 minutes or until a skewer inserted into the middle comes out completely clean.

7. Remove the muffins from the oven. Leave them in the muffin tin for a few minutes before placing them on a wire rack to cool for another 10 minutes.

Our Banana, Peanut Butter and Chocolate Muffins can be eaten warm, slathered with best-quality butter or completely cold. Stored in an air-tight container, they will keep well for a few days.

http://dutchfood.about.com/od/muffins/r/Muffins-with-Banana-Peanut-Butter-and-Chocolate-Sprinkles.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8809627&utm_term=bouncex

Sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


Julie that is so sad. It has not been on our news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely tami - so glad you are having a good time. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


I just read about them on the BBC website. It is such a sad, baffling occurence.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could say I got my house cleaned , have been doing the minimum but it really needs a good clean
> Hope you show a picture of the circle sweater , was it easy to make ?


Sonja, are you feeling better?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

maurnie said:


> Only looked into this site last night.
> What loving people you all are.keep on keeping on with the comforting messages.Will try that caulifour soup.


Nice to have you here, maurnie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


Kate, hugs and prayers for you at this sad time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Tonight I tried a variation of tator tots casserole to see if Matthew would eat it. He not only ate it but went back for seconds. I cooked ground chicken and added some seasonings to it. Then I stirred in a can of cream of chicken soup. I spread the meat in the bottom of 9 x 13 pan. I topped with a bag of cheese then I topped it with tator tots and more cheese. I baked it for 20 minutes at 375*F.


Sounds wonderful, Mary! I'm thinking I could eat anything with Tatar Tots in it!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Lovely photo, Tami! I am happy you are having such nice travels! How are you feeling today?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Bella continues to improve but still needs to get things balanced out. So thankful that the antibiotics are working. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=709900229170434&id=534550943372031


Great news and prayers continuing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I'm collecting the squares but I haven't started working on them yet as I am waiting till I get a few of them to give me some ideas of what colours to use


Sonja I wanted to tell you that your puppy sweater set was adorable!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


The wrap is lovely KayeJo. Prayers going out for Cassie and her safety.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry for your DN3, definitely praying that it's not as bad as they predict and she'll have more time before a wheelchair is in her day to day life.


Prayers from me, also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja I wanted to tell you that your puppy sweater set was adorable!


Thank you April 
I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


There you go! Confirmation of what we already know...your knitting is awesome!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. I love your beautiful blocking kitty..better than mine for sure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


You deserve this. Congratulations!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful shawl. I love your beautiful blocking kitty..better than mine for sure.


Thank you! When I removed Indy from the shawl his fur was very damp but he wasn't about to move! He is such a goofy cat!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


Swedenme said:


> I'm collecting the squares but I haven't started working on them yet as I am waiting till I get a few of them to give me some ideas of what colours to use


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Sorry to hear Cassie has disappeared. I agree, you can't help her if she wont help herself but it's still a worry for you and her father. Is there a Mother in the picture? Sorry I can't remember her connection to you.
Love the colour of your wrap.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful wrap Kaye Jo. Love not only the pattern but the dark teal color. Will keep Cassie in my prayers. You are so right; she has to hit rock bottom before she will be ready to pull herself up.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Your wrap is lovely. Sorry to hear that Cassie has taken off. She is probably not taking her meds. I hope she stays safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye Jo; saying prayers and sending hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


Well done you!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, prayers Cassie will make a turn around in her life. I love the cables and color of your wrap.mary, hoping Bella continues to improve and can go home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maurnie said:


> Thank you luka2 we actually went to see a house at The Gardens very nice too.Much cheaper than put here.
> Sad about the Whales if I can transfer updates from Facebook to this site I will do so.


You are most welcome especially as you live so close to Fan and me- I agree about house prices in Howick- it has gone very up-market. In 1956, when we first lived here, you had to drive through bush to get there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry, wasn't thinking straight.


Hope you didn't mind my saying- I didn't want to get blasted again!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, your inner sleep clock is way out of whack. Somehow, you're going to have to get yourself turned around so that you go to sleep at a normal hour. Are you staying up all hours looking for recipes for us? I didn't get out to buy cauliflower yesterday so no soup today. It's been freezing rain for a while so I won't be going out any time soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


Lovely shawl and your kitty is beautiful too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome! Quite a testament to your excellent knitting.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you didn't mind my saying- I didn't want to get blasted again!


No, it's fine. Have to be reminded every once in a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely shawl! Sweet kitty too. Looks like one I had growing up named Kimkim.


oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sounds like a busy time for you. Enjoy visit with your Mum.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Joy I do hope you are feeling better everyday. Hugs!


Oneapril, thank you so much, I am feeling better each day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, good for you finishing project!
Maurine, welcome, stop by often. What are you knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What will be done with the dead whales?


I suspect this beaching will be a bit of a logistical nightmare, being so many. Usually they are buried in the sand dunes, according to Maori ritual, but there inevitably will be some foraging for bone and tooth. Both are highly sought after by Maori Carvers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We certainly have! I hope that we get to do it again next year!


God willing :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so happy for you, congratulations on Ravelry accolade. 
Oneapril, love your shawl, so evenly knit and such a pretty color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That was so crazy & if they hadn't been cutting corners would never have happened


Indeed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you didn't mind my saying- I didn't want to get blasted again!


I think it's okay to mention political things as realities of life, just not the controversial aspects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


That wrap looks lovely! Don't see how you could help Cassie, when she is, as you say not at her rock bottom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, her dad and I had a nice long chat this evening, he's afraid that when she finally hits rock bottom, she'll be dead or worse, and I'm praying that he's not right, prayer is really all we can do for her, faith can move mountains, I just hope it can move her to do what she needs to. I wish my dad could visit her in a dream and give her a good kick in the pants and scare the crap out of her, mean of me I know but hey, whatever works. lol
> Purple, I'll post a picture from my phone.


Looks good, your knitting is always so even & purple is one of my favourite colors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so very sad, and I can't imagine that the loss of whales is good for our oceans ecology either.


And something else, that is very bad, is the amount of our plastic waste that ends up ingested by them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are slowly killing ourselves with our disregard for the ecosystems by the amounts of waste we allow into the waters and wilds, there have been sharks with a lot of waste materials in their stomachs also, it's so sad. I know some of it is because of floods and such washing the landfills and such into the waterways, but it's amazing how much stuff David and I find that people just leave rather than carry back to the garbage or to their vehicles, it weighed a lot more when it was full, you'd think they could crush it down and carry it out a lot easier as it takes up less space and weight after it's been emptied. Okay, I'll get down off my soapbox, I could go on a tear about that subject for quite a while if allowed.


True.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SwedenMe: wonderful compliment and well-deserved.

OneApril: love the scarf and blocking partner.

I'm looking forward to when I can get back to some serious knitting/crocheting time.

I may be MIA for a bit; have about 10 hours of catch up work due early next week and then taxes on Tuesday. Getting sick has put me well behind. DD has decided on kitchen design and contractor. Not sure yet when work will be started, but will be at her house supervising when the time comes.Working on KAP on Wednesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's terrible. It's a huge number.
> And now it will be health issue for humans as well.
> Don't know anything about sonar blasting but it makes sense that it would mix up there navigating. But then again they do beach themselves in large numbers at times for no apparent reason


But there's also a lot of use of Sonar by the Military- could have been phasing them out much more than people are prepared to acknowledge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm st the airport waiting for Maryanne to return. Her plane has landed so just to wait.
> 
> Busy day getting the place ready for Elizabyto spend her day with me. I put together an IKEA unit. Need to get one more done and see if Brett can help put it in place as David is on his way to Melbourne.
> Lots of tidying up needed now as moving stuff from where it was to keep it from one little explorer.
> And planning to go down to serMum for a few days as we.


This all sounds very positive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It reached 47 where my brother lives. But fortunately he went away for the weekend. And it was only 30!


That was lucky!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie that is so sad. It has not been on our news.


I better not respond- could become political.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I just read about them on the BBC website. It is such a sad, baffling occurence.


Not so much when you know about the Sonar Oil Exploration going on off shore, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


Wow- that's a tremendous compliment!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Crazy weather, today it got to 19c but only for an hour or so... then 16c for the rest of the day. I had a thick cardigan on all day. Good grief.
> 
> There are some bad bush fires in NSW, I hope they get them under control. It has been horrendous again there today another 46c in some areas.


I hope they get the fires controlled, in that heat things will burn like paper????Scary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


Shawl looks lovely April . Your helper likes it you ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Her poor dad must be beside himself with worry about her and her lifestyle. I do hope she pulls herself through.


Isn't that the truth! Sad situation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's okay to mention political things as realities of life, just not the controversial aspects.


It is hard, sometimes, to avoid the controversial.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> You deserve this. Congratulations!


Thank you Joyce. It did make me feel quite proud


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well done you!!


Thank you Angela


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm st the airport waiting for Maryanne to return. Her plane has landed so just to wait.
> 
> Busy day getting the place ready for Elizabyto spend her day with me. I put together an IKEA unit. Need to get one more done and see if Brett can help put it in place as David is on his way to Melbourne.
> Lots of tidying up needed now as moving stuff from where it was to keep it from one little explorer.
> And planning to go down to serMum for a few days as we.


So your house is finally coming together? 
Hope Maryann's trip was great, she will be worn out from the travel


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


What a great thing to happen. And to think, we saw it on here first! Well done ✅


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But green energy is the cause of all our energy issues here. Just ask the opposition and the media.
> One of the good things our current government has done is push the use of green power


Here there is so much, leave the oil in the ground talk but they haven't got the alternate energy there yet & solar is pretty usless in our country in winter with 19 hrs of darkness. 
When the big fire was in Fort e was some terrible comments on a Facebook about people driving 4 X4 trucks instead of electric cars???? People don't realize that those kind of vehicles are needed to live in our environment in winter. There are miles of barren country between towns & you never know what kind of road conditions you can run into.
I believe we need to clean things up but unless the countries with the massive populations do something (China & India) it's not going to help much.
Ok, I'll get off my soap box.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


Luna poppy? Congratulations, your work is so beautiful you deserve the recognition


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


 Very pretty, great color


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect this beaching will be a bit of a logistical nightmare, being so many. Usually they are buried in the sand dunes, according to Maori ritual, but there inevitably will be some foraging for bone and tooth. Both are highly sought after by Maori Carvers.


Then their deaths will help someone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 2! Joy, what generosity that mother has in her heart at this sad time. I will keep the family in my prayers. And also generous of our TP member.
> 
> We moved out to the desert in California just across the state line and across town from where we have spent the last 2weeks. No one around but us for at least a 1/4 mile! And a handy train track for DH. We are not far off the road, though. This afternoon we went to see Hidden Figures at the movie theater. It's about 3 black women who had brilliant mathematical minds that were a huge part of the early space missions but had never been acknowledged. A great must see movie if you get the chance! Tomorrow is going to be a lazy day.


Saw Hidden Figures and loved it. We also watched The Man Who saw Infinity, amazing story too. Last night we saw Lion, the story about the young Indian boy who gets lost and finally gets adopted by an exceptional Australian (Tasmania) couple, grows up and searches for his family. I loved it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot.....
> 
> Oh my goodness, I just saw on the news that part of Sydney got to 46c FORTY SIX!!!! That is 114F. UGH. :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Poor Nicho, I suppose she spent the day in a shopping centre... to keep cool.


Oh no. I'm sure that is life threatening for many with no air conditioning. I too hope Nicho is ok.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect this beaching will be a bit of a logistical nightmare, being so many. Usually they are buried in the sand dunes, according to Maori ritual, but there inevitably will be some foraging for bone and tooth. Both are highly sought after by Maori Carvers.


DH was watching a program about weird occurrences on Discovery & they talked about a million sardines that came into a harbour & suffocated & were gathered up & used as fertilizer. 
It's good the carvers will be able to use the bones, at least something good may come from the tradgedy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> What an awful summer they have had this year. Wonder how my brother has been going? Not a good birthday temperature thats for sure. We used to take each other out to a local Malaysian restaurant for our birthdays so I so I went today and had the meal we always had and sent him a photo.
> I saw that Richmond was very hot and that is where is. when I was there in winter I needed t-shirts.
> 
> We didn't even reach 34 today so much better, still slightly warmer out than in (with the air conditioner on) but will open up soon.
> David has been putting off getting an air conditioner as he says we not need it. And I've been saying we need one. Yesterday he said 'We need an air conditioner. With a certain look that he gives when he tells me something I have been telling him! But only a few weeks of summer left though in which it is likely to be hot.


It will be fabulous for all of next year's summer and who knows how hot those last few days will get. So glad for you. I would find it impossible to function in that heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


How tragic. I'm so saddened to hear this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We had rain all day and mud came down and blocked Provo Canyon. They have now cleaned it up. This is an area where there are frequent slides both snow and mud. You can check it out here. This is across from one of my favorite fishing spots.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/provo-canyon-open-after-crews-clear-mudslides/article_50a8ac63-0874-50a6-9353-d4d37114031b.html


Wow, I bet it's beautiful there normally. David said you need a boat so you can fish anyway. lol Told him you have to work also, he said he knows that problem. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for you, but thankful that your aunt is out of her suffering. Hugs.
> 
> Glad to report that Molly D, beagle, has a blood sugar today of 132, so much better and within the "normal", though a bit high still for my comfort, for canines.


Way to go Molly!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not be surprised if down the line we find out that the oil drilling causes earthquake.


I'm fairly sure that fracking is causing earthquakes in places that have never had them, but unfortunately, it's big money, so until we have completely destroyed the earth, governments look the other way if it's putting money in their pockets.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I would share this for the sewers, or maybe I should say seamstresses as that looks bad????, in the group.

http://so-sew-easy.com/small-backpack-pattern-for-smaller-budgets/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=FREE+Small+Backpack+Pattern+and+Sew+Along%2C+%24500+Spree+Winner+Announced%2C+Valentine%27s+Day+Sewing+and+much%2C+much+more&utm_campaign=20170205_m137416883_New+FREE+Small+Backpack+Pattern%2C+%24500+Spree+Winner+Announced%2C+Valentine%27s+Day+Sewing+and+much%2C+much+more&utm_term=Read+More


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got back from seeing the folks in Matamata. It went really well, we spoke briefly about Lilian, and then got into much better things about enjoying life and doing the things we love best. Nothing was said about the bequest, I spoke to Jan on phone yesterday and we hashed it out then pretty much, so really pointless in banging on about it again. I'm feeling good about everything now, and have peace of mind.
> We stopped at our favourite country style restaurant for breakfast, and went back on our way home and bought bacon and sausages they sell there.
> So it's pure pork and bacon sausages for dinner tonight.


That's very good, I'm glad it was a very nice visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, so true !we did have lots of really good times together before she got sick, and those happy memories will comfort us and take us forward.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Crazy weather, today it got to 19c but only for an hour or so... then 16c for the rest of the day. I had a thick cardigan on all day. Good grief.
> 
> There are some bad bush fires in NSW, I hope they get them under control. It has been horrendous again there today another 46c in some areas.


Wow, that heat doesn't help with the fires in the least, I hope that they are able to get them under control quickly also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that Cassie has taken off! :sm13: There's not a lot you can do when she doesnt want the help she needs as you say. I hope she will be ok and sorts out her life.
> 
> Great that Marla is getting good sleep again. :sm24:


Nope, she's got to decide she's tired of the same ole same ole and make the changes herself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
So since you've lived & worked in the US all your adult life do you get the US old age pension or one from Canada? Just being nosey????Hope that's Ok

--------------
I won't get anything from Canada. I do get Social Security, which is something they take from our wages when we work and then when we apply, it is based on years we worked and amount paid into it. Not sure if that is the same as Canadian Pension as we pay into Social Security. Wondering if Canadian pension is different? It must be since my aunt was sure I would get it. Perhaps laws have changed out of necessity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Her poor dad must be beside himself with worry about her and her lifestyle. I do hope she pulls herself through.


He's worried, but unfortunately not much anyone else can do unless it's court ordered. Her grandparents in California asked him if he couldn't just have her committed, lol, that would be kidnapping and no he can't do that, it is tempting though. 
I think that if it's not mandatory, if she agrees to go, she'll just walk out when it's not what she wants to hear or do, so that isn't going to work, she needs a place that she has to stay and follow the protocols through until they release her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry to hear about 2 deaths in the family. So sad to hear this. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about Cassie Kaye hope she can get herself the help she needs
> The wrap is lovely beautiful  colour


I sure hope so too. 
Thank you, it's Lion Brand Heartland in Glacier Ice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Bad news about Cassie, but you did what you could, the rest is up to her.
> 
> I love the wrap. Is it your own pattern?


Yes, she definitely needs to make some changes.

Thank you, no, it's this one, a nice easy knit though, 10 row pattern repeat. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is that the Camden pullover?


Yes it is.

I was going to do it in the round so that there was no seaming but with the way you work the sleeves, and the way the from and back differ so much in execution, I figured I'd better first stick to the pattern as written, if I make another then I can play with no side seams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm st the airport waiting for Maryanne to return. Her plane has landed so just to wait.
> 
> Busy day getting the place ready for Elizabyto spend her day with me. I put together an IKEA unit. Need to get one more done and see if Brett can help put it in place as David is on his way to Melbourne.
> Lots of tidying up needed now as moving stuff from where it was to keep it from one little explorer.
> And planning to go down to serMum for a few days as we.


Welcome home Maryanne!! 
Have a great day with Elizabeth and visiting your mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That's terrible. It's a huge number.
> And now it will be health issue for humans as well.
> Don't know anything about sonar blasting but it makes sense that it would mix up there navigating. But then again they do beach themselves in large numbers at times for no apparent reason


I think they have found some of those beaching, excluding this instance, were from the use of sonar on submarines and not sure if big ships use sonar too. So sad whatever the reason, be it something in them internally or caused externally. There is also so much pollution, chemically and with trash causing problems like Julie spoke of. I wonder if they used to beach centuries ago before all this took place and if sadness of the whale hunting and slaughter caused that. I've hear they mourn and we can only begin to fathom the depth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome home to Maryanne. She completed her stay in spite of a difficult spell. I admire her. 
Have fun with Elizabeth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to get a move on. Want to go to tHe indoor farmers' market.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she definitely needs to make some changes.
> 
> Thank you, no, it's this one, a nice easy knit though, 10 row pattern repeat.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap


Thanks for the link. The version on Ravelry looks much longer. Did you adapt the pattern, or does your picture just not give an accurate impression of the length? I like the pattern, either way, and have some suitable yarn I need to use up. Definitely one to save.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard, sometimes, to avoid the controversial.


Indeed, it is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the link to the pattern with Swedenme's Luna Poppy shown if anyone has forgotten it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


Bonnie7591 said:


> Luna poppy? Congratulations, your work is so beautiful you deserve the recognition


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow- that's a tremendous compliment!


Thank you Julie and everyone else definitely a compliment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> So since you've lived & worked in the US all your adult life do you get the US old age pension or one from Canada? Just being nosey????Hope that's Ok
> 
> --------------
> I won't get anything from Canada. I do get Social Security, which is something they take from our wages when we work and then when we apply, it is based on years we worked and amount paid into it. Not sure if that is the same as Canadian Pension as we pay into Social Security. Wondering if Canadian pension is different? It must be since my aunt was sure I would get it. Perhaps laws have changed out of necessity.


There are 2 pensions in Canada- Canada Pension plan( you pay a percentag of young ur wage & employers match that) is something we pay into based on wages & you can collect that after you are 60 or choose to wait until 65 depending on wether you are still working. There is also Old Age Security- something everyone gets when they turn 65 not based on income but you pay taxes on it so if you have lots of other income you may have to pay it back

I don't know if you would get any from here since you have lived in the US all your working life


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the link to the pattern with Swedenme's Luna Poppy shown if anyone has forgotten it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


Awww he's lovely


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


Cute! I can imagine the kids just loved him


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I downloaded it. Don't know when I'll get around to it but have it for the future.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would share this for the sewers, or maybe I should say seamstresses as that looks bad????, in the group.
> 
> http://so-sew-easy.com/small-backpack-pattern-for-smaller-budgets/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=FREE+Small+Backpack+Pattern+and+Sew+Along%2C+%24500+Spree+Winner+Announced%2C+Valentine%27s+Day+Sewing+and+much%2C+much+more&utm_campaign=20170205_m137416883_New+FREE+Small+Backpack+Pattern%2C+%24500+Spree+Winner+Announced%2C+Valentine%27s+Day+Sewing+and+much%2C+much+more&utm_term=Read+More


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> I was going to do it in the round so that there was no seaming but with the way you work the sleeves, and the way the from and back differ so much in execution, I figured I'd better first stick to the pattern as written, if I make another then I can play with no side seams.


Sometimes, the side seams add stability to the construction.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the link to the pattern with Swedenme's Luna Poppy shown if anyone has forgotten it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


Now I remember it, I was thinking it was something with poppies on it going by the name????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! I can imagine the kids just loved him


adorable


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious!


pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the link to the pattern with Swedenme's Luna Poppy shown if anyone has forgotten it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


Thanks for that link Gwen. I was looking but couldn't find it. I do remember seeing it when Sonja posted it now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


So cute! No wonder everyone loved him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I better not respond- could become political.


I saw it on a news feed on Friday this past week. It said the whales were discovered by a photographer and another person who were going to do a sunrise photo shoot. They heard the moaning of the whales before they arrived at the beach.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for keeping the TP going. It has been about two weeks since I could drop in. I caught up yesterday. I felt like I have been missing my friends! Prayers and hugs for those suffering from illness, either their own or family members, and for those suffering from loss.
> Thank you for all the kind wishes expressed for my DD and the adoption of her foster daughter. ♡


Welcome back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The wrap is lovely KayeJo. Prayers going out for Cassie and her safety.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


Ooh, how exciting!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


Looks like you just finished a cat blanket. It is a lovely shawl if you can get it from that sweet kitty.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just seen on the BBC website that about 200 of the stranded whales have gone back out to sea on the high tide. A welcome development, but of course, they may come back, and many have already died.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH is a CNN junkie & has been hanging around the house more this week as he's got a ? Cold/ cough & if I have to hear one more day of it my head may explode????
> I'm watching SNL just now as he's asleep on the couch


Ear plugs!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, how adorable. Im sure the children enjoyed visit.
Gwen, thank you for Ravelry link.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful knits everyone. 

I hope Cassie can settle down and enjoy life. It is so difficult when there is confusion from within. 

Rest up Sam. 

I need to get going. I am working for a few hours this afternoon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Sending prayers that Cassie will soon find the right path, before she gets into trouble.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You have certainly covered some ground this winter, sounds like you are having a great time of it also.


Yes, we have. And we will be covering more! We are hoping that the weather will cooperate so we don't have to go so far south on the way home, so we can see more that we haven't already seen, though I know there is lots we didn't see on our way out because we were in a hurry to meet our friends.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:10pm on a Sunday afternoon here. Did some more cross stitching last night but I am really missing my knitting. So I am going to look through my patterns on Ravelry and find something to make. I should get started on the 2 pairs of monster longies I am giving as gifts but I don't wanna. 

Made some chocolate chip cookies today and will likely make some blueberry muffins for Gages lunches. 

It sure did snow out there last night. It had stopped when I woke up but then big flakes were coming down. I'd say we got a few inches at least.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely photo, Tami! I am happy you are having such nice travels! How are you feeling today?


Other than tired because DH kicked all night from restless leg syndrome, I am feeling fine! I will still get checked when I get home, sooner if necessary, but the more I think about it, I think it is linked to my anxiety issues.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


How cute he is. No wonder everyone liked him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


Beautiful! And so is your "helper". Looks like my DD 's Ki Kat. His name is Kiara but they call him Ki.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> God willing :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


Lovely shawl, and lovely kitty, lol, it's amazing how they can manage to get themselves into those areas without sticking themselves with the pins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful wrap Kaye Jo. Love not only the pattern but the dark teal color. Will keep Cassie in my prayers. You are so right; she has to hit rock bottom before she will be ready to pull herself up.


Thank you, it's a pretty color and easy pattern, once I had the repeat down, I didn't need the pattern anymore. 
I hate being right sometimes... Oh well, hopefully it will all work out. 
Thank you, that girl can use all she can get.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your wrap is lovely. Sorry to hear that Cassie has taken off. She is probably not taking her meds. I hope she stays safe.


Thank you.

Hopefully she'll listen to her grandparents, but I somehow doubt it, she's just not ready yet, I agree, I hope that she stays safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye Jo; saying prayers and sending hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, prayers Cassie will make a turn around in her life. I love the cables and color of your wrap.mary, hoping Bella continues to improve and can go home.


Thank you. 
Thank you, it's becoming a go to pattern for quick gifts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That wrap looks lovely! Don't see how you could help Cassie, when she is, as you say not at her rock bottom.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks good, your knitting is always so even & purple is one of my favourite colors


Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And something else, that is very bad, is the amount of our plastic waste that ends up ingested by them.


It's catastophic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> SwedenMe: wonderful compliment and well-deserved.
> 
> OneApril: love the scarf and blocking partner.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing you are good at time management, you have plenty on your plate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here there is so much, leave the oil in the ground talk but they haven't got the alternate energy there yet & solar is pretty usless in our country in winter with 19 hrs of darkness.
> When the big fire was in Fort e was some terrible comments on a Facebook about people driving 4 X4 trucks instead of electric cars???? People don't realize that those kind of vehicles are needed to live in our environment in winter. There are miles of barren country between towns & you never know what kind of road conditions you can run into.
> I believe we need to clean things up but unless the countries with the massive populations do something (China & India) it's not going to help much.
> Ok, I'll get off my soap box.


So true, people that don't live in rural areas or have never been to them have no clue that you can't just plug into a socket and recharge, the distances are so great that you'd only have electric power for a short period of the trip, then be on petroleum products for the majority of the trip anyway, and you have to have a high enough clearance from the ground to be able to get through the snow or you'd be stuck for days possibly. 
And I agree about cleaning things up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a recipe you might like for summer, with a NZ twist. The combination of ingredients used are unusual but the taste is good.

Kumara (sweet potato) and Banana Salad

4 kumara medium size
4 bananas medium size
2Tb lemon juice
200gm sour cream
1/4tsp curry powder
2Tb mayonnaise (any kind)
2Tb finely chopped chives
1 large serving bowl, and 2 smaller bowls.
Method'
Cook kumara until soft, let go cold and dice into bite sized pieces.
Put into large serving bowl
Peel and cut bananas into rounds, put into small bowl and sprinkle with lemon juice and fold in to coat, This stops them browning
In the other small bowl, mix sour cream, curry, and mayonnaise until combined.
Add the bananas to kumara in serving bowl, pour over cream mixture and fold until well coated.
Sprinkle chives over the top and chill in fridge overnight
The flavours will develop, making a sweet and sour tasting salad.

Method.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for the link. The version on Ravelry looks much longer. Did you adapt the pattern, or does your picture just not give an accurate impression of the length? I like the pattern, either way, and have some suitable yarn I need to use up. Definitely one to save.


I shortened the one for my aunt as she was so tiny, this one I thought I had it the proper length when I measured it, but it does look shorter than the photo, I'd just at pattern repeats until it's the length you want it and it will work just fine, this hits me about waist length, I should have added about 2-3 more repeats, but want to get it mailed out, and she'll like it just fine as is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


Awe, I love baby goats, they are so much fun and so sweet. He's just a cutie, I love his coloring, I imagine the kids and adults had a wonderful time with him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sometimes, the side seams add stability to the construction.


:sm24: And it has side shaping so that really couldn't be easily done in the round.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful knits everyone.
> 
> I hope Cassie can settle down and enjoy life. It is so difficult when there is confusion from within.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers that Cassie will soon find the right path, before she gets into trouble.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we have. And we will be covering more! We are hoping that the weather will cooperate so we don't have to go so far south on the way home, so we can see more that we haven't already seen, though I know there is lots we didn't see on our way out because we were in a hurry to meet our friends.


LOL! Hopefully you'll have fabulous weather the whole way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:10pm on a Sunday afternoon here. Did some more cross stitching last night but I am really missing my knitting. So I am going to look through my patterns on Ravelry and find something to make. I should get started on the 2 pairs of monster longies I am giving as gifts but I don't wanna.
> 
> Made some chocolate chip cookies today and will likely make some blueberry muffins for Gages lunches.
> 
> It sure did snow out there last night. It had stopped when I woke up but then big flakes were coming down. I'd say we got a few inches at least.


I just ordered yarn to make a pair of longies for my hairstylist, she's due any day and it's a boy this time, so she's got 2 boys and 2 girls, the girls are in the middle. She said she was having whatever kids she was having by the time she turned 30 and then she's tying her tubes, lolol, she turns 30 at the end of this month, baby is due March so she cut it pretty close. she's had 3 in 4 years, her first is 8yrs. 
She's supposed to be on bed rest but as she told her doc, staying home with a 1 & 2 year old would not be rest. lol 
Yum! I want a cookie! Maybe I should get out of my jammies and go get chocolate chips? 
Blueberry muffins sound good too, I need to get some blueberries and make lemon blueberry ones. 
:sm24:

Can't wait to see what you make next, knitting or cooking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's a recipe you might like for summer, with a NZ twist. The combination of ingredients used are unusual but the taste is good.
> 
> Kumara (sweet potato) and Banana Salad
> 
> ...


That does sound interesting, may have to give it a try one day. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up, yay. I've been knitting while reading and replying so took a bit longer, think I'll go make another cuppa and figure out what to take out for dinner.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I shortened the one for my aunt as she was so tiny, this one I thought I had it the proper length when I measured it, but it does look shorter than the photo, I'd just at pattern repeats until it's the length you want it and it will work just fine, this hits me about waist length, I should have added about 2-3 more repeats, but want to get it mailed out, and she'll like it just fine as is.


That's pretty much what I thought. I thought the one in your picture looked perfect. I was just a bit surprised at the picture that came up on the pattern link - not quite the garment I expected. But both looked good, and the pattern is obviously flexible enough to be adapted to suit many different requirements. Great work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That's pretty much what I thought. I thought the one in your picture looked perfect. I was just a bit surprised at the picture that came up on the pattern link - not quite the garment I expected. But both looked good, and the pattern is obviously flexible enough to be adapted to suit many different requirements. Great work!


One of the things I like about the pattern is it's flexibility. :sm24:

Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That does sound interesting, may have to give it a try one day. :sm24:


Interestingly weird lol! I do feel for you re Cassie, what a huge worry, just hope she does get herself sorted out.
To any of you dear folks, who are dealing with loss of loved ones, health issues too, hugs and hope things will get better for you.
Grief sure does a number on the emotions, it's a bit of a roller coaster at times.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


Well done you! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard, sometimes, to avoid the controversial.


I'm sure we can agree to disagree sometimes without becoming heated. It would be a very boring world if we all thought the same.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just checking in quickly. Gale force winds today and the air is full of dust. Ugh. I'm crocheting another hat just to use up yarn, nothing fancy. I might see what's in the cupboard that I can use for baking, thinking about lemon poppy seed muffins. Beautiful work done again, so thanks for sharing photos. Jake is adorable! I did take some pictures of the hats but don't have them on the computer yet. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what strength those parents have - they deserve a miracle. --- sam



pacer said:


> Bella continues to improve but still needs to get things balanced out. So thankful that the antibiotics are working. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=709900229170434&id=534550943372031


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are right - she has to hit rock bottom and she hasn't done it yet. too bad - she had a sweet set up with you and christopher. too bad. at least you have david home inbetween fishing expeditions so that should be fun for you. go luck doing nothing on monday. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely - are you going to do the sleeves also? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> So true, her dad and I had a nice long chat this evening, he's afraid that when she finally hits rock bottom, she'll be dead or worse, and I'm praying that he's not right, prayer is really all we can do for her, faith can move mountains, I just hope it can move her to do what she needs to. I wish my dad could visit her in a dream and give her a good kick in the pants and scare the crap out of her, mean of me I know but hey, whatever works. lol
> Purple, I'll post a picture from my phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye jo - did you dye your hair red? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That is so very sad, and I can't imagine that the loss of whales is good for our oceans ecology either.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy his way in the hope that it will help him get back in the pink real quick. i'm not a fan of homeopathy - maybe i am just too westernized - but i like my md - which reminds me - i need to find a new one. it doesn't matter what i think - i just hope and pray that it works for him. --- sam


Sam, the two systems can complement each other, if both practitioners are aware. I actually use homoeopathy for colds as it doesn't interfere with heart med régime. But I do wonder at this man's history for this decision at this point in time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you oneapril - is the adoption final now. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies, for keeping the TP going. It has been about two weeks since I could drop in. I caught up yesterday. I felt like I have been missing my friends! Prayers and hugs for those suffering from illness, either their own or family members, and for those suffering from loss.
> Thank you for all the kind wishes expressed for my DD and the adoption of her foster daughter. ♡


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not at all surprised. where on ravelry is it? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that turned out very nice - great color. always good to have a little help with the blocking. lovely looking kitty. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I finished my first ever shawl...a very easy knit...the Panorama Stole by Kate Lore, free from Emerald Lotus Fiberarts. The lovely yarn was raised, spun and dyed from my favorite lys. As you will see...I had a little help with the blocking!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Nicho spent yesterday reading in the Mall, I am sure she will have been there again today. I can't begin to imagine what those temperatures are like- the worst I have ever been in was 35*C, one summer in Mangere, for about 5 days, when I just lay around and wilted- and again 35 when I was travelling through Dubai in 2011- had the same maximum in Samoa when I was there that year, but if this year's figures are anything to go by, summer and winter there are not much different, what does alter is whether it is the dry season or the wet.


I know i spent Sunday inside with air on. Hoping this is last heat blast and temps/humidity drops back to reasonable levels soon. I have had the air on since Saturday just before lunch. Would really like to turn air system right off and only use fans, given ceiling fans use less power to run.

Got woken this morning by ambos looking for another unit, new ones for village as did not know where to find unit numbers. Went out in nighty to assist them and it was stinking hot then. Enjoying rapidly cooling coffee now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here's a recipe you might like for summer, with a NZ twist. The combination of ingredients used are unusual but the taste is good.
> 
> Kumara (sweet potato) and Banana Salad
> 
> ...


A weird mixture but I like the sound of it so I'm going to save it and give it a try in the summer (whenever that might be). I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you are right - she has to hit rock bottom and she hasn't done it yet. too bad - she had a sweet set up with you and christopher. too bad. at least you have david home inbetween fishing expeditions so that should be fun for you. go luck doing nothing on monday. --- sam


Yes, she did. 
Lol! He goes fishing, comes home and watches fishing, I'm fished out by the time he hits the road again. lolol
Thank you, I may go to the gym.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Nicho spent yesterday reading in the Mall, I am sure she will have been there again today. I can't begin to imagine what those temperatures are like- the worst I have ever been in was 35*C, one summer in Mangere, for about 5 days, when I just lay around and wilted- and again 35 when I was travelling through Dubai in 2011- had the same maximum in Samoa when I was there that year, but if this year's figures are anything to go by, summer and winter there are not much different, what does alter is whether it is the dry season or the wet.


Where I live in Southeast Queensland, we hit 40C officially Sunday. With our humidity factor, it had our gardener and another person coming around checking on everyone. I have learnt not all units have been fitted with air con, and for a variety of reasons, not all residents will use it either, even in extreme heat. 1of my neighbours who will not use hers on health grounds, spent the day in shopping centre and club, both airconditioned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely - are you going to do the sleeves also? --- sam


LOL! I was planning to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye jo - did you dye your hair red? --- sam


I did, I actually just got it redone Friday.
That's my cousin's house, much bigger than mine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

trash is a problem - check this out. --- sam

http://www.nationalgeographic.org/encyclopedia/great-pacific-garbage-patch/

or go here ---

http://www.google.com/search?q=trash+islands+in+the+ocean&oq=trash+islands+in+the+ocean&aqs=chrome..69i57.7815j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



Cashmeregma said:


> I think they have found some of those beaching, excluding this instance, were from the use of sonar on submarines and not sure if big ships use sonar too. So sad whatever the reason, be it something in them internally or caused externally. There is also so much pollution, chemically and with trash causing problems like Julie spoke of. I wonder if they used to beach centuries ago before all this took place and if sadness of the whale hunting and slaughter caused that. I've hear they mourn and we can only begin to fathom the depth.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If you heard a loud noise it was just me screaming
> The little dress I was having so much bother with is driving me nuts . I tried again today picked the stitches up perfect well perfect as I'm going to get them 4 rows later getting ready to bind off and I've done stocking stitch instead of garter stitch now I'm thinking do I leave it or frog again


If it looks pretty, leave it :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby goats are so precious. so much fun. --- sam



pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think sonja's is the best one shown. the hat is so perfect with it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the link to the pattern with Swedenme's Luna Poppy shown if anyone has forgotten it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Karena said:


> Sam
> Bread! Yes.
> Still raining here. But lets up so it soaks in a bit. No major mud catastrophes yet Stay warm.
> Karena


Never mind mud catastrophes, 1poor Sydney family is getting home to no home after nasty disastrous storm recently, their house basically collapsed during storm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good fan - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here's a recipe you might like for summer, with a NZ twist. The combination of ingredients used are unusual but the taste is good.
> 
> Kumara (sweet potato) and Banana Salad
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then their deaths will help someone.


 :sm24:As they say the silver lining to every cloud.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching a program about weird occurrences on Discovery & they talked about a million sardines that came into a harbour & suffocated & were gathered up & used as fertilizer.
> It's good the carvers will be able to use the bones, at least something good may come from the tradgedy


Yes, apparently to toll at present is around 300.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How tragic. I'm so saddened to hear this.


I think we all are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm fairly sure that fracking is causing earthquakes in places that have never had them, but unfortunately, it's big money, so until we have completely destroyed the earth, governments look the other way if it's putting money in their pockets.


True.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never mind mud catastrophes, 1poor Sydney family is getting home to no home after nasty disastrous storm recently, their house basically collapsed during storm.


Poor family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just seen on the BBC website that about 200 of the stranded whales have gone back out to sea on the high tide. A welcome development, but of course, they may come back, and many have already died.


Our news said a hundred had gone back out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I know i spent Sunday inside with air on. Hoping this is last heat blast and temps/humidity drops back to reasonable levels soon. I have had the air on since Saturday just before lunch. Would really like to turn air system right off and only use fans, given ceiling fans use less power to run.
> 
> Got woken this morning by ambos looking for another unit, new ones for village as did not know where to find unit numbers. Went out in nighty to assist them and it was stinking hot then. Enjoying rapidly cooling coffee now


I shouldn't grumble but I found the 24 degrees we had last night hard for sleep.
we were also without power for about 11 hours, I'd hoped to watch the telly, and had to change plans for tea, as I could not cook.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the opening Sam and the review Kate. I like the sound of the turmeric and cauliflower. Any new way to get veggies in. Getting to the new Tea party late again. Seems my car is the best for taking MIL to dr appointments etc. so I'm going to be running around quite a bit for a while and need to be with her an extra day or two in additon to the one night already. I'm not sure what they'll do if I get a job! I'm just glad everyone is taking a turn staying with her.
prayers for all who are ill. So many around here are getting over bronchitis and pneumonia! Will be glad when Spring arrives!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I shouldn't grumble but I found the 24 degrees we had last night hard for sleep.
> we were also without power for about 11 hours, I'd hoped to watch the telly, and had to change plans for tea, as I could not cook.


11 hours is a long time, wow, I hope that you don't have another outage like that anytime soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam and the review Kate. I like the sound of the turmeric and cauliflower. Any new way to get veggies in. Getting to the new Tea party late again. Seems my car is the best for taking MIL to dr appointments etc. so I'm going to be running around quite a bit for a while and need to be with her an extra day or two in additon to the one night already. I'm not sure what they'll do if I get a job! I'm just glad everyone is taking a turn staying with her.
> prayers for all who are ill. So many around here are getting over bronchitis and pneumonia! Will be glad when Spring arrives!


It's really good that everyone is helping out, that takes a lot of pressure off of it being one main care taker. 
:sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our news said a hundred had gone back out.


Well, I hope the figure I found is correct, but I rather fear that yours may be nearer the mark.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think sonja's is the best one shown. the hat is so perfect with it. --- sam


Thank you very much Sam 
Tomorrow I'm going to show you the cardigan I'm working on . I found this really pretty stitch and I just knew I had to use it . Even if I do say so myself I'm really happy with how it's turning out . To dark now to take a good picture


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I know i spent Sunday inside with air on. Hoping this is last heat blast and temps/humidity drops back to reasonable levels soon. I have had the air on since Saturday just before lunch. Would really like to turn air system right off and only use fans, given ceiling fans use less power to run.
> 
> Got woken this morning by ambos looking for another unit, new ones for village as did not know where to find unit numbers. Went out in nighty to assist them and it was stinking hot then. Enjoying rapidly cooling coffee now


Ambos?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did, I actually just got it redone Friday.
> That's my cousin's house, much bigger than mine.


Nice! (Meant your hair, not the house although that looks good too!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never mind mud catastrophes, 1poor Sydney family is getting home to no home after nasty disastrous storm recently, their house basically collapsed during storm.


Oh that's terrible hopefully there was no one inside the house


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> what strength those parents have - they deserve a miracle. --- sam


I suspect that dad is home sanitizing the entire home as well as Bella's equipment with the help of the kids if they are able to. He cleans quite extensively and with bleach as needed. They are hoping to bring Bella home tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I shouldn't grumble but I found the 24 degrees we had last night hard for sleep.
> we were also without power for about 11 hours, I'd hoped to watch the telly, and had to change plans for tea, as I could not cook.


11 hours is a long time do you get some kind of compensation


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> baby goats are so precious. so much fun. --- sam


That is actually a Jacob's Sheep. Acts much like a baby goat though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been snowing off and all day. Snowing out there now. 

Made Gage his blueberry muffins and as you will see in the pic he took one right away. 

Cast on Danika baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. I have burgundy color yarn left over from the messy bun hat. So it will be a beautiful rich color. 

Will check back later on.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never mind mud catastrophes, 1poor Sydney family is getting home to no home after nasty disastrous storm recently, their house basically collapsed during storm.


That is so awful. I hope they can recover most of their belongings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice! (Meant your hair, not the house although that looks good too!)


Thank you. Lol! She was complaining that it's not as clean as it needs to be since they've both had the colds and DH had Pneumonia.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, somehow we survived the extreme heat of the last few days without air con. Friday I spent all day at the shopping centre, Saturday we sweltered at home till midafternoon. When temps in the house got to 33 (91F), DH finally agreed to get out and we spent the afternoon at the movies (Allied - really enjoyed it) then met a friend for dinner. Lots of people out and nobody wanted to move after eating as it was still hot at 9pm. Fortunately, a cool change came through about 10pm so we were able to sleep with all doors and windows left open. Hot again on Sunday but it cooled off in Sydney about midafternoon. Not so out west where it was in the high 40's and several bushfires raging out of control. No deaths that I have heard of, but sadly, stock losses and several houses plus sheds and equipment have been lost. Tragic for the people affected. Normal temps till Friday when the heat is coming back. I think we have had enough for this summer!!!

Kate, condolences to you and your family on the passing of your aunt. {{{{hugs}}}}

It's so awful to see the images of the whale strandings in NZ. So many of them this time. Hope the ones who have returned to the sea keep going and don't beach again as they often do.

KayeJo, prayers that Cassie can sort herself out before she comes to any harm.

Brain has melted from the extreme heat - can't remember what else I was going to say! So bye for now.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh that's terrible hopefully there was no one inside the house


The family is or was overseas. What a shock to come home to a wrecked house!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ambos?


Ambulance officers Kate. Bit of Aussie slang for you. We shorten everything and love to add an "o". eg afternoon is arvo, morning tea is smoko, etc


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did, I actually just got it redone Friday.
> That's my cousin's house, much bigger than mine.


Very nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 11 hours is a long time do you get some kind of compensation


That's an interesting thought. We were without heat for 2 weeks an no comoensation. It was the worst part of winter with -17f. No hot water for showers, had to cook outside on the grill but finally found a restaurant where there was power and a hotel for a few days but too expensive for longer. Compensation would have been nice. Maybe I need to rethink this and change a few regulations!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I did, I actually just got it redone Friday.
> That's my cousin's house, much bigger than mine.


You look gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 11 hours is a long time, wow, I hope that you don't have another outage like that anytime soon.


It was, and I certainly don't want another in a hurry.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Ambulance officers Kate. Bit of Aussie slang for you. We shorten everything and love to add an "o". eg afternoon is arvo, morning tea is smoko, etc


Thank you, I couldn't work that one out at all! Divided by a common language right enough! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I hope the figure I found is correct, but I rather fear that yours may be nearer the mark.


The figures I've heard on the news are a bit confusing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ambos?


Ambulance Drivers, Paramedics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 11 hours is a long time do you get some kind of compensation


They used to give a free day or something like that for more than two hours outage, but I am not sure that they do any longer. I was very careful not to open the freezer.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surprised FAN hasn't mentioned, there has been a disastrous Whale beaching on the beaches at and near Farewell Spit, along the coast from Nelson, yesterday the count was around 400, and another 100 or so have come in further back to Nelson, today. I reckon it is the largest beaching that has occurred, and find it quite significant that they have been Sonar blasting for oil out at sea. We don't treat these beautiful beasts with the respect they deserve, oil it seems is supreme.
> Many people have flocked to the beaches to try to keep them wet, waiting for high tide to refloat them, but many have beached again. A number have had to be euthanised. The telly reporter said the stench in the summer heat is bad, and that there is a danger the carcasses exploding.


That is horrible! The poor things.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> A knitting question. Kindly look at the hat pattern here, http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babymockcablehatround.htm. After the head band, on rnd 1 where it says, sl1, k2, psso,p2 to end of round, does one slip the stitch over both knitted stitches thus making the fake cable? My lYS says that sl, k, psso is knitting the two stitches together, but it seems to me that would mean we loose 2 stitches, but in the next round, we only do 1 yarn over, making up one stitch, so shortly it seems we will be out of stitches. I am thinking I simply keep those knitted stitches, NOT knit together, and loose one stitch in rnd 1, making that stitch up in rnd 2 and thus keeping the same number of stitches. Is this correct? Help please?


I would say you are passing the slipped stitch over the two knitted stitches, so you keep both of the knitted stitches and only lose the slipped stitch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your cookies made my mouth water! Boy they look tasty!


gagesmom said:


> 1:10pm on a Sunday afternoon here. Did some more cross stitching last night but I am really missing my knitting. So I am going to look through my patterns on Ravelry and find something to make. I should get started on the 2 pairs of monster longies I am giving as gifts but I don't wanna.
> 
> Made some chocolate chip cookies today and will likely make some blueberry muffins for Gages lunches.
> 
> It sure did snow out there last night. It had stopped when I woke up but then big flakes were coming down. I'd say we got a few inches at least.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


So sorry, my condolences


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for you, but thankful that your aunt is out of her suffering. Hugs.
> 
> Glad to report that Molly D, beagle, has a blood sugar today of 132, so much better and within the "normal", though a bit high still for my comfort, for canines.


Yay for Molly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks fantastic! (your hair!)


Poledra65 said:


> I did, I actually just got it redone Friday.
> That's my cousin's house, much bigger than mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That is horrible! The poor things.


It is quite dreadful.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here today I have repeatedly tried some dpns! Finally got it going I think; using size 1 needles and 1 weight yarn (Premier Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight) I'm doing the Rose City Rollers (free from Ravelry) that I think it was NurseNikki did. I've never used such small needles and yarn so figured I sure didn't need to struggle with the curved ones too at this point.
> I still need to get back to the socks I was doing on the curved needle but still have to frog back some. Once I get to the toe on them I'm going to switch to dpns. I just can't wrap my head around doing the toe with the. Sure wish there was a Youtube video that showed using them to make socks from start to finish or a printed pattern just for the curved needle. I contacted Mary Maxim and they said using a pattern that was designed for 4 dpns would be the most easily converted.


Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Tonight I tried a variation of tator tots casserole to see if Matthew would eat it. He not only ate it but went back for seconds. I cooked ground chicken and added some seasonings to it. Then I stirred in a can of cream of chicken soup. I spread the meat in the bottom of 9 x 13 pan. I topped with a bag of cheese then I topped it with tator tots and more cheese. I baked it for 20 minutes at 375*F.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, looking good, nice "do"

Nikki, lovely socks

Julie, not good about the power outage but at least you didn't freeze.

Heather, good thing the family wasn't gone when the house collapsed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you, have bookmarked salad, sounds yummy and colorful.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunset with you! It's been cloudy and in the mid 60's with a good 14 mph breeze most of the day.


Beautiful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, agree with you, Sonja's sweater set is the prettiest.
Kaye, love the auburn hair.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, I'm looking forward to Spring too. Sounds like you are going to be on the go and away from home a lot. Hope you get enough rest and quiet time for yourself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, pretty socks. Look at you, your first pair and already you are thinking ahead to how to make them more to your liking! You go girl.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


They are beautiful and look very cozy. I can see why you wanted to keep wearing them. Thanks for the knitting advice. I am doing that, and it is working out exactly right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You look gorgeous.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was, and I certainly don't want another in a hurry.


I can agree with that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, thank you, have bookmarked salad, sounds yummy and colorful.


You're most welcome, hope you find it to your liking. It's a real twist on ordinary potato salad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, looking good, nice "do"
> 
> Nikki, lovely socks
> 
> ...


Fortunately it involved only one meal, and the evening's television!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It looks fantastic! (your hair!)


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


Those look great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, looking good, nice "do"
> 
> Nikki, lovely socks
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, agree with you, Sonja's sweater set is the prettiest.
> Kaye, love the auburn hair.


I agree

Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I suspect that dad is home sanitizing the entire home as well as Bella's equipment with the help of the kids if they are able to. He cleans quite extensively and with bleach as needed. They are hoping to bring Bella home tonight or tomorrow.


I hope that they will be able to take her home by tomorrow and that she does well for an extended period of time, poor baby has been through so much in her 3 years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Denise, so glad that you were able to get out of the house and into some air conditioning, that's some serious heat. 

I hope that there was no one in the house that collapsed, that horribly scary. I hope that they were able to recover many of their belongings and treasures. 

There was something else I was going to say but can't remember now. Oh well, I'll remember in the middle of the night. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been snowing off and all day. Snowing out there now.
> 
> Made Gage his blueberry muffins and as you will see in the pic he took one right away.
> 
> ...


YUM!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


Awwwwww


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.

I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog. 

I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.
> 
> I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog.
> 
> I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


Don't you just love when the weather is not so great for being outside and they decide they need to wander around for forever to find just the right spot?
It looks cold. 
Love the pattern.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.
> 
> I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog.
> 
> I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


That is a very nice rich color


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does look snowy and cold - mishka looks like she has a white coat on.

what a great color you are using and the stitch is beautiful - anxious to see it finished. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.
> 
> I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog.
> 
> I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love that pattern, Melody. Is it blackberry stitch?

I finished the hat (the one I ran out of yarn for) with another color. I like the pattern but not crazy about the color combo. DD says she likes it. I think the one I'm working on now will need to be a headband. He's watching the Grammies and all the flashing is giving me a headache.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sounds chilling to have to be outside for a half hour. Hope you are tucked in and warm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


Your socks look lovely nice cheery colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, agree with you, Sonja's sweater set is the prettiest.
> Kaye, love the auburn hair.


Thank you Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> There you go! Confirmation of what we already know...your knitting is awesome!!!


RE Sonja.... well done Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


Aaww so cute. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I did, I actually just got it redone Friday.
> That's my cousin's house, much bigger than mine.


It looks lovely Kaye. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I shouldn't grumble but I found the 24 degrees we had last night hard for sleep.
> we were also without power for about 11 hours, I'd hoped to watch the telly, and had to change plans for tea, as I could not cook.


24 for night time is a hot night so I would grumble at that also. :sm19:

Shame about the loss of power. What a nuisance.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ambos?


In case no one else has responded. Ambos is short for Ambulance people.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Ambulance officers Kate. Bit of Aussie slang for you. We shorten everything and love to add an "o". eg afternoon is arvo, morning tea is smoko, etc


 :sm24: 
Righto, goodo :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's an interesting thought. We were without heat for 2 weeks an no comoensation. It was the worst part of winter with -17f. No hot water for showers, had to cook outside on the grill but finally found a restaurant where there was power and a hotel for a few days but too expensive for longer. Compensation would have been nice. Maybe I need to rethink this and change a few regulations!


Gee wizz, 2 weeks! That is terrible especially in those temperatures. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.
> 
> I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog.
> 
> I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


That is a really pretty stitch. Gosh it looks so cold out there at your place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee wizz, 2 weeks! That is terrible especially in those temperatures. :sm06:


When the gas board were laying new pipes in our drive and didn't get it finished that night, they gave us 2 brand new (still in boxes) fan heaters to use. As we already had an electric radiator plugged in we only used one of the fan heaters, but when we tried to return them the next day we were told to keep them as it costs more to have them re-tested (why re-test them?) than to buy another....and we hadn't even taken one of them out of the box! :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Liz!


budasha said:


> Lovely shawl and your kitty is beautiful too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely shawl! Sweet kitty too. Looks like one I had growing up named Kimkim.


Thank you, Gwen. We never forget our kitty pets.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so happy for you, congratulations on Ravelry accolade.
> Oneapril, love your shawl, so evenly knit and such a pretty color.


Thank you, Joy. I am glad you are feeling better!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> SwedenMe: wonderful compliment and well-deserved.
> 
> OneApril: love the scarf and blocking partner.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Rookie! I'm glad you're feeling better. I can't wait to see the kitchen renovation. I wanted to tell you, too, how cute your grandkids are! Loved the weekend tea photos!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Shawl looks lovely April . Your helper likes it you ????


Thank you Sonja.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, great color


Thank you Bonnie. Congrats to your son on his exam, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Jake decided to come to church today. He is only 2 weeks old and was well received by the children and adults.


Too cute!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks, Kaye! Love your hair!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Looks like you just finished a cat blanket. It is a lovely shawl if you can get it from that sweet kitty.


Made me laugh, Mary! He thinks everything is all about him!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! And so is your "helper". Looks like my DD 's Ki Kat. His name is Kiara but they call him Ki.


Thank you, Tami.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> good to see you oneapril - is the adoption final now. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. THE adoption will be the end of March.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Where I live in Southeast Queensland, we hit 40C officially Sunday. With our humidity factor, it had our gardener and another person coming around checking on everyone. I have learnt not all units have been fitted with air con, and for a variety of reasons, not all residents will use it either, even in extreme heat. 1of my neighbours who will not use hers on health grounds, spent the day in shopping centre and club, both airconditioned.


I can't imagine your heat without airco! Stay safe.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


Lovely socks, Nikki!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just love when the weather is not so great for being outside and they decide they need to wander around for forever to find just the right spot?
> It looks cold.
> Love the pattern.


Ditto from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 24 for night time is a hot night so I would grumble at that also. :sm19:
> 
> Shame about the loss of power. What a nuisance.


 :sm24: It is the same tonight, hence I am on here for a bit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all. Managing to keep up but not posting as computer on the fritz and using phone. Take care all. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n, so glad Molly's sugar is coming down. That is worth celebrating.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


Great socks and will brighten your day. I'm with you....next socks I make I am making longer. The pattern for my husband's socks I made is the length I want next time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nittergma, how lovely you will be helping to care for a loved one. It is a difficult but loving thing to do. Hoping you get the rest you need and don't run yourself into the ground so you end up needing a caregiver, so do make sure you eat and sleep and care for yourself a little extra during this time. Always nice to hear from you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately it involved only one meal, and the evening's television!


Did you read a good book or knit with music? Hopefully you were able to find something ok to eat without cooking. It's never nice when that happens and thankfully it sounds like no food spoilage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they will be able to take her home by tomorrow and that she does well for an extended period of time, poor baby has been through so much in her 3 years.


It is hard to fathom all this family has been through but they are people of a strength beyond imagination. How they must treasure the good moments. The love and care they have is amazing and God truly blessed them with Pacer in their lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.
> 
> I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog.
> 
> I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


Interesting photo of the dog. I'm surprised, he must be a hunting dog and suited to the outdoors in all weather. When I babysit our grandchildren's pug, he doesn't even want to put his head out when it's that bad. If I didn't go out with him, he would just go out and stand and not go and come back in. Wish you had a fenced in area so you didn't have to stand out in the bad weather like that. We got the hooley too and snow along with it. Looks pretty now but couldn't even see the house across the street last night for the blowing snow. Sometimes I wonder why we live in the North. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee wizz, 2 weeks! That is terrible especially in those temperatures. :sm06:


It was awful. My dad and MIL were dying at this time and going to 2 hospitals like Kate just did, so I was also driving home 5 hrs. ea. way on weekends in the worst weather and although I had a hot bath and hot food there, I was focused on dad and MIL and then driving back for work. At least when Mom was sick and passed it was summer and driving wasn't as bad. DH was out of town for most of the time so it was even colder without another body. I remember when they turned the power back on for our street it was just for the other side and not our side, I cried. Big baby, but somehow I was just so emotionally drained with what was going on with family. We now have a generator and wouldn't you know, we haven't lost power more than a few minutes. I have to laugh as we got a generator big enough that our neighbors can even hook into it, so if it ever happens again family and friends can come stay here and our neighbors can hook up also. They can thank us for no long power outages.

It's funny how these things that happen to my friends on here bring up memories. I think it shows how we don't just care but often understand by having experienced the same things and if we haven't experienced it, someone else has. Was thinking of Kate driving in that terrible weather to take her brother home and exhausting herself going back and forth. Sometimes it doesn't seem like too much at the time till the exhaustion sets in after. So many of you have gone through such sadness recently. This is a special place to come. Our own little virtual tea party where we can lift each other up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> When the gas board were laying new pipes in our drive and didn't get it finished that night, they gave us 2 brand new (still in boxes) fan heaters to use. As we already had an electric radiator plugged in we only used one of the fan heaters, but when we tried to return them the next day we were told to keep them as it costs more to have them re-tested (why re-test them?) than to buy another....and we hadn't even taken one of them out of the box! :sm06:


Wow, I'm impressed with your gas company, even if it doesn't make sense about the retesting when unopened. Must have considered them a gift for the inconvenience as that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, Congratulations on the Ravelry compliment. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I better not respond- could become political.


Sadly, there is a lot that doesn't get on our news. I found this out when I lived in Germany and spoke with friends back home in the US. I hope that was ok to say. Just found it interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


Lovely colour. I agree; a longer cuff might give more warmth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

looking good; love the yarn


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brrrrrrr...it looks so cold there. Like your knitting; what is that stitch?


gagesmom said:


> Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.
> 
> I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog.
> 
> I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When the gas board were laying new pipes in our drive and didn't get it finished that night, they gave us 2 brand new (still in boxes) fan heaters to use. As we already had an electric radiator plugged in we only used one of the fan heaters, but when we tried to return them the next day we were told to keep them as it costs more to have them re-tested (why re-test them?) than to buy another....and we hadn't even taken one of them out of the box! :sm06:


Wow! That's service, I don't think that would ever happen here 
We pay power by the amount used so if it's off we can't use any but we sure don't get a rebate. We have been getting more & more outages, that's why we put the generator in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you read a good book or knit with music? Hopefully you were able to find something ok to eat without cooking. It's never nice when that happens and thankfully it sounds like no food spoilage.


No light by which to knit, dear! Nor to read! Initially I just rested, because the company said power would be back on in two hours- then it was too dark to do anything, I know it came on just before 3 because an electronic shrill as something powered up again, woke me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sadly, there is a lot that doesn't get on our news. I found this out when I lived in Germany and spoke with friends back home in the US. I hope that was ok to say. Just found it interesting.


I was tempted to mention that you just have to look at who a certain individual is appointing to what area of responsibility. But the Right Wingers will jump on me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's service, I don't think that would ever happen here
> We pay power by the amount used so if it's off we can't use any but we sure don't get a rebate. We have been getting more & more outages, that's why we put the generator in.


It the gas/ power or water is going to be off for a certain amount of time the companies have to let us know 2 days before . If the power goes off for without notice we are allowed compensation after so many hours , also allowed compensation if a power goes off so many times a year . Touch wood they very rarely go off


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sorry you had to make 2 hospital trips. Love dress and sweater. I love how you always make outfits, a dress + sweater, sweater + hat, etc.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry you had to be at hospital with family members 1X let alone 2x. I love these. Can you share the patterns?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

These are absolutely wonderful! your color choices are wonderful Sonia. This set will be outstanding! Shirley

I hope all is well now and that you can stay away from hospitals! Show us these when they are both finished and have them together please. I can't wait to see the matching cardigan!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just gorgeous Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Is that the dress that ended up, frogged right back? You have very high standards Sonja! The colours are very pretty, and the cardigan is going to be exquisite!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for tarting us off again, how can the weeks go by so fast?
> I'm excited to see the Asian dressing recipe, I love that & haven't seen it here except in the "salad kits" that are very expensive. & those beery muffins sound great.
> 
> Thanks to the summary ladies for all their work.
> ...


********
Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block 
acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.

How is your weather? Vancouver Island has had more snow than anyone remembers. It has been a winter with cold (very very chilly weather). The people here don't have to worry about snow usually but it has been a mess. It is sunny for the first time in nearly a month. 
I hear the Prairies and foothills have really had cold weather. I do see such a change in the weather - nothing like it has been in the past.

I hope you are doing well!

***********
Hi everyone! How are you all doing. Thanks for Darowil and Kate giving us a rundown. I read them all the time. I am working on my last stashbuster tunic and just have the two cuffs to finish. I have made 4 of them but end up giving 2 of them away when people like them (friends). 
I don't plan on making another one as I have two now. They are perfect for this part of the world.

So nice to catch up. I must go back to last week and check out Matthew's colored picture. That will be a new door for him to explore. He is so talented.

I have been doing fairly well although this winter have had a lot of osteo arthritis. doctor thought it was rheumatoid but after a lot of testing it is osteo, thank heavens. That is nasty enough! I am not having a flare up right now so I am finishing up the tunic and an afghan.

Sam, I hope you are feeling better and taking care of yourself! Same for all the rest of you.

Here is my tunic nearly finished, as well as the one I made last year. I have so much more time now that the workshops are closed. I do miss them though. Love to all. Shirley


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well its blowing a hooley out there as Kate would say. And of course I take the dog out and he takes half an hour I kid you not to do his business. Wandering back and forth to find the right spot. I giarantee we have got 4 to 6 inches of snow today and it is still coming down.
> 
> I only waited out there that long because I knew he had to poop. Crazy dog.
> 
> I love how the pattern is working up. I think I might have to incorporate it into other projects.


I know what you mean about finding the right spot. Candy's the same and then when she finds it, she will circle for a while before squatting. Not much fun when it's freezing outside.

The pattern for the baby jacket is pretty and does look rich.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was awful. My dad and MIL were dying at this time and going to 2 hospitals like Kate just did, so I was also driving home 5 hrs. ea. way on weekends in the worst weather and although I had a hot bath and hot food there, I was focused on dad and MIL and then driving back for work. At least when Mom was sick and passed it was summer and driving wasn't as bad. DH was out of town for most of the time so it was even colder without another body. I remember when they turned the power back on for our street it was just for the other side and not our side, I cried. Big baby, but somehow I was just so emotionally drained with what was going on with family. We now have a generator and wouldn't you know, we haven't lost power more than a few minutes. I have to laugh as we got a generator big enough that our neighbors can even hook into it, so if it ever happens again family and friends can come stay here and our neighbors can hook up also. They can thank us for no long power outages.
> 
> It's funny how these things that happen to my friends on here bring up memories. I think it shows how we don't just care but often understand by having experienced the same things and if we haven't experienced it, someone else has. Was thinking of Kate driving in that terrible weather to take her brother home and exhausting herself going back and forth. Sometimes it doesn't seem like too much at the time till the exhaustion sets in after. So many of you have gone through such sadness recently. This is a special place to come. Our own little virtual tea party where we can lift each other up.


I remember our big power outage about 10 years ago. It affected not only us but also New York State. We went out and bought a generator as well. Had it hooked up to the house and never did turn it on after the power came back on. Lost quite a bit on that purchase.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


The dress turned out very nice though!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...

????????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sorry you had to make 2 hospital trips. Love dress and sweater. I love how you always make outfits, a dress + sweater, sweater + hat, etc.


Thank you Joy didn't think I would make both appointment s but did , good news is son was discharged from the Neuroscience department just has to kèep taking medication , bad news I'm back on Friday with husband for blood tests


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JlsH said:


> Sorry you had to be at hospital with family members 1X let alone 2x. I love these. Can you share the patterns?


Thank you 
The dress pattern is free I just changed it slightly 
http://www.joann.com/knit-baby-dress/P408267.html#close
The cardigan is just something I started myself after doing quite a lot of top down sweaters not quite sure how it will end up yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> These are absolutely wonderful! your color choices are wonderful Sonia. This set will be outstanding! Shirley
> 
> I hope all is well now and that you can stay away from hospitals! Show us these when they are both finished and have them together please. I can't wait to see the matching cardigan!!


Thank you Shirley I'm happy with how it is turning out especially the cardigan as I was hoping it would turn out as nice as I was picturing it in my head


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Those are SO pretty! Superb work. Sorry you have had such a day of hospital appointments, but I suppose it was better than having two days ruined. Good news about your son, but not good that you have to take your husband back for more tests.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you
> The dress pattern is free I just changed it slightly
> http://www.joann.com/knit-baby-dress/P408267.html#close
> The cardigan is just something I started myself after doing quite a lot of top down sweaters not quite sure how it will end up yet


Thank you. The dress is so sweet. Expecting first grand child...girl...next month so I may just have to add this to the projects I am working on! Glad your son is doing well.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, Shirley. Only a few hours ago, I was looking through the workshops at your sweaters. I dare not start anything new just now, but a girl can dream!

I agree with you about blocking acrylic. My method is to leave the item under a wet tea towel, or sometimes a damp bath towel, and let it dry. Much the same as what you do, just a different way of damping down the garment to be blocked. The difference is significant and worth it in my opinion.

Best wishes and thank you for all the wonderful workshops you have created for us!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JlsH said:


> Thank you. The dress is so sweet. Expecting first grand child...girl...next month so I may just have to add this to the projects I am working on! Glad your son is doing well.


You are welcome and congratulations. Dress knits up fairly quickly unless like me you have problems with picking up stitches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just gorgeous Sonja!


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that the dress that ended up, frogged right back? You have very high standards Sonja! The colours are very pretty, and the cardigan is going to be exquisite!


Thank you Julie and yes this is the dress that nearly ended up a dishcloth ????


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Beautiful! Please. Post a pic of the cardigan when it is done too. The dress looks great despite the trouble it gave you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Good to hear from you, Shirley. Only a few hours ago, I was looking through the workshops at your sweaters. I dare not start anything new just now, but a girl can dream!
> 
> I agree with you about blocking acrylic. My method is to leave the item under a wet tea towel, or sometimes a damp bath towel, and let it dry. Much the same as what you do, just a different way of damping down the garment to be blocked. The difference is significant and worth it in my opinion.
> 
> Best wishes and thank you for all the wonderful workshops you have created for us!


***************
Thankyou for your kind words. I really miss them but I just couldn't keep it up any more. I miss doing them though. Too much for me but I sometimes wish I hadn't stopped them. I am getting things done that I have put off and enjoying it in many ways.

I am glad someone else feels the way I do about acrylics. The shape doesn't have to be pulled and pushed but it is good when the project lays flat and it does keep it that way. I wash my sweaters each season as I am not hard on them, and I take them out of the dryer while still damp and lay them flat. Keeps them looking new. Quite often I have told on KP that I am wasting my time. I can always tell what has been blocked and what hasn't.

So nice to read all the posts. I went back and read last week too. Take care and talk to you soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a beautiful day out there, 44f now and to get up to 54f, floors are all swept and mopped, laundry is in and just need to put the last load in the dryer when the first is done (only 3 loads & one's rugs), so not really a lot of laundry, and bathroom is all cleaned. Now I just need to clean out the fridge, but I did get a start on that, clean the fish tanks, and clean the yard up of dog do, but that may wait until Wednesday when it's warmer, just to give the ground a bit more time to dry out and make the job a bit easier, if not less stinky. lol
I think I'll eat my pb&j and knit for a bit, while catching up some more with all you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and yes this is the dress that nearly ended up a dishcloth ????


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks lovely Kaye. :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Kaye! Love your hair!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


I hope all went well with the hospital visits.
What a beautiful little dress, well worth all the trouble. The sweater is looking good too, looks like rows of flowers. Look forward to seeing the finished product.

Edit, I see you have to go back later in the week for more tests for your DH, hope the result will be good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Shirley, I'm glad you are wintering well.
We only have about a foot of snow, so much less than normal & have had some cold weather but today it's up near freezing.
I love the colors in your WIP, it will be really pretty when done.
Thanks for the tip on blood cling the acrylic sweater.

The workshops were so much work for you, no wonder you couldn't continue but I hope you know what a great resource you've created on this site that will be used by memembers for years to come.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


Did the dog eat it?????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Beautiful tunics Shirley . I love the way you use colour 
Glad to hear you are doing fairly well apart from the arthritis


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did the dog eat it?????


Yes. I had left the house to move my car so hubby could get out, so was only going to be outside for a minute, but I had only grabbed my car key, and hubby has locked the door, so I was locked out for 15 minutes, waiting for him to come back. Lucy made "good" use of her time...
Was the hook I was using for my daughter's birthday present. Now, I have ordered a new one, so have to wait till Wednesday to work on it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The dress turned out very nice though!


Thank you nikki 
Who is the guilty one . My money is on the dog . ????although the one and only time one of my needles ended up in two parts it was my husband .who no doubt if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes would have blamed the dog


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Those are SO pretty! Superb work. Sorry you have had such a day of hospital appointments, but I suppose it was better than having two days ruined. Good news about your son, but not good that you have to take your husband back for more tests.


Thank you Chris . I spend that much time at the hospital I'm thinking of moving my bed there ????at least that way I'll be comfortable . Who ever invented hard plastic waiting room chairs obviously never had to sit in one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Beautiful! Please. Post a pic of the cardigan when it is done too. The dress looks great despite the trouble it gave you.


Thank you Cindy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a beautiful day out there, 44f now and to get up to 54f, floors are all swept and mopped, laundry is in and just need to put the last load in the dryer when the first is done (only 3 loads & one's rugs), so not really a lot of laundry, and bathroom is all cleaned. Now I just need to clean out the fridge, but I did get a start on that, clean the fish tanks, and clean the yard up of dog do, but that may wait until Wednesday when it's warmer, just to give the ground a bit more time to dry out and make the job a bit easier, if not less stinky. lol
> I think I'll eat my pb&j and knit for a bit, while catching up some more with all you all.


Made me laugh I thought you wrote you were going to eat your pj's was just going to ask why good thing I checked ????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you nikki
> Who is the guilty one . My money is on the dog . ðalthough the one and only time one of my needles ended up in two parts it was my husband .who no doubt if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes would have blamed the dog


Yes, this is the accused criminal....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


Nooo look at that cute face completely innocent .????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all went well with the hospital visits.
> What a beautiful little dress, well worth all the trouble. The sweater is looking good too, looks like rows of flowers. Look forward to seeing the finished product.
> 
> Edit, I see you have to go back later in the week for more tests for your DH, hope the result will be good.


Thank you Bonnie.. I'm just admiring your quilts already seen them on FB but we'll worth another look they are gorgeous


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes. I had left the house to move my car so hubby could get out, so was only going to be outside for a minute, but I had only grabbed my car key, and hubby has locked the door, so I was locked out for 15 minutes, waiting for him to come back. Lucy made "good" use of her time...
> Was the hook I was using for my daughter's birthday present. Now, I have ordered a new one, so have to wait till Wednesday to work on it.


Chapter of minor disasters! Hope you didn't get too chilled- I am so lucky that Ringo needs be told only once, a firm 'NO', and he usually knows the limits!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


My goodness, you have been busy! Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


And of course 'butter wouldn't melt in her mouth'!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice, Shirley.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes. I had left the house to move my car so hubby could get out, so was only going to be outside for a minute, but I had only grabbed my car key, and hubby has locked the door, so I was locked out for 15 minutes, waiting for him to come back. Lucy made "good" use of her time...
> Was the hook I was using for my daughter's birthday present. Now, I have ordered a new one, so have to wait till Wednesday to work on it.


Oh, bad Lucy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice to see you here, Shirley! And good to know you keep up with the goings on!
I know you really like your acrylics, but I love to work with wool- just me, I guess, although I have a project coming on that is to be in Alpaca.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, always happy to see your posts. Love the color play in your sweater.
Sonja, glad son is discharged. Healing energy for DH, hope blood work ok.
Maya and I walked 40 minutes. Lovely, slight breeze, enjoying watching desert green up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


You really made good use of your quilt pieces. They turned out quite nice and will be enjoyed by someone. Nice hats too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


Aw, did I do something wrong?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic quilts Bonnie, so bright and cheerful.
Well I've been immersing myself in the frog pond, the deepest darkest part too lol! My Tigger cross stitch is causing me much angst.
The brain is not cooperating with the stitches, and have been constantly frogging since yesterday. Too much family stuff rattling round my brain
and messing with my concentration. 
Better get off here and head to workshop, Stu is at the racetrack and leaving me in charge while he plays at car racing.
He's going on a gum ball rally on Sunday with a friend, so needs to get some race practice in beforehand. They couldn't come up with a team name so are entered as Team Undecided! Lol!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


That is so pretty, lovely colours and the neck line looks fine now. Cute little jacket with it too.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


Fabulous quilts! I like the hats, too. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Shirley. Your tunics look so colourful and a great way to use up your stash.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The dress is adorable and the cardigan is fabulous! That is going to be a stunning Easter like outfit for some lucky child.


Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 13 February '17

What a glorious day we are having - the temp it to be close to 40° and the sky is bright blue with tons of sunlight. It if was a tad warmer I would be outside on the porch soaking up the rays.

I made it to Heidi's for breakfast this morning but really wanted to lie down when I got home - however I was good and did not. I don't think the feeling of tiredness is going to go away though but I am hoping to hold out until around eleven tonight. I really dislike this constant feeling of fatigue. It has been around for so many years I should be used to it by now but I don't think you ever do. At least I don't.

We all know what 'impulse buying' is - well - I think Heidi did the king of impulse buying the other day at wally world. They had 70" televisions at a ridiculous low price - around $200 - so she bought one for Ayden and Avery's new bedroom (Alex's old bedroom) to play video games and watch movies on. They have it mounted on the wall. I think it's great - there are going to be some great video game parties in their future I am sure. It's also a 'smart' TV - they can get Netflix - Gary and the boys watched a movie the other night. Gary said it was about the same as being in the theater.

Southwest Beef and Cabbage Stir Fry

Author: Beth/Budget Bytes
Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 15 mins 
Total time: 25 mins 
Total Cost: $5.68 
Cost Per Serving: $1.42 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ head green cabbage, shredded (about 5 cups) $0.85
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
½ lb. ground beef $1.99
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
1 Tbsp chili powder $0.30
½ tsp cumin $0.05
Salt to taste $0.05
10oz. can diced tomatoes with green chiles $0.99
1 cup frozen corn kernels $0.44
2 green onions, sliced $0.21
Taco sauce or hot sauce to taste $0.60

Instructions

1. Remove any damaged outer leaves from the cabbage and give it a good rinse. Remove the core, then finely shred the leaves. Set the shredded cabbage aside.

2. Add the cooking oil, ground beef, minced garlic, chili powder, cumin, and a pinch of salt to a large skillet. Cook over medium heat, breaking up the beef as you go, until the beef is fully browned. If using a higher fat content beef, drain the excess fat from the skillet.

3. Drain most of the liquid from the diced tomatoes, then add them to the skillet along with the frozen corn kernels. Sauté over medium heat until the corn is heated through and most of the liquid on the bottom of the skillet has evaporated. Taste the mixture and add more salt as needed.

4. Add the shredded cabbage and sauté for just a couple minutes more, or until the cabbage just becomes slightly wilted.

5. Top with sliced green onions and a drizzle of taco sauce or hot sauce, then serve.

NOTE: To make this recipe even faster and easier, use bagged shredded cabbage and substitute the garlic, chili powder, cumin, and salt with a packet of taco seasoning.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/southwest-beef-cabbage-stir-fry/

We will need to ask Kate about this next recipe - I wonder how she fixes Stovies? I wonder too what kind of 'rough oatcakes' she buys - this looks like a good kind.
http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-rough-oatcakes-250g?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=os3uG1xto3RNgrqRaEf1qFQW7qRL8yeux51ABQqmp1Kk2PhHb4MonceSThbGC6itAuRaUPS4WR%2FXu5H%2BRQ%2B%2B8RpcVPcPIdn9fW7e6eM0t2r9Pu4NTBWzf1Ylq%2BrPtNnw3v7G7FJ410wIh7FLm9Swk1ocwxjMsat34JYJ1jpp2Wo%3D&ddkey=http%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fsainsburys-rough-oatcakes-250g

Traditional Scottish Stovies Recipe

Ask 100 Scots for a traditional Stovies recipe and you will get 100 different answers. Much like the English Bubble and Squeak recipe, this one is pretty much a free for all, it is a recipe using whatever you happen to have to hand on a Monday, after your Sunday Roast.
Stovie means "bits from the stove", all those bits which are left over, with the main constituent being the bits of meat from the roast the day before. Not that you have to be restricted to the pickings from your Sunday lunch; Stovies can also be made using a tin of corned beef or some cooked minced beef or sausages. It really is up to you.

Author: By Elaine Lemm
British & Irish Food Expert
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 50 minutes
Total Time: 60 minutes
Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon lard or beef dripping
2 medium or 1 large onion, skinned and roughly diced
4 tablespoon dark beer or stout (optional)
115 g (4 oz) diced cold roast beef or lamb (see note below)
750 g (1 ½ lbs) potatoes, washed, peeled and cut into quarters
300 ml (10 fl oz ) beef or lamb stock or left over gravy
Any other left over vegetables
Salt and pepper to taste

PREPARATION

1. Preheat the oven to 190C / 375F/Gas 5

2. Place a large Dutch oven on a medium heat. Add the lard or dripping and melt.

3. Add the onions and cook until soft but not browned (about 5 - 8 minutes), take care not to burn the onions.

4. If using, add the beer or stout, turn the heat up and allow to boil for 2 minutes to burn the alcohol away.

5. Add the meat and stir well.

6. Add the potatoes in layers, seasoning each layer with salt and pepper as you go, before adding the next layer.

7. Pour over the stock or gravy (or both).

8, Cover with a lid and cook in the preheated oven for 45 - 50 minutes checking from time to time to make sure the stock is not boiling dry. If it is, add a little extra stock.

9. 10 minutes before the end of cooking, add any leftover vegetables to suit, stir well and check the season, cover with the lid and cook for a further 10 minutes.

10. Serve the stovies in a deep dish or bowl with rough oatcakes, and brown sauce (if you like it).

Using Other Meats in Your Stovies:

1. Corned Beef: Crumble the corned beef and stir through your potatoes 20 minutes before the end of cooking.

2. Cooked Minced Beef: Stir through the potatoes 20 minutes before the end of cooking.

3. Sausages. Cook the onions as above, Using 450g / 1 lb of sausage, slice thickly then put one layer on the onions, followed by a layer of potatoes and continue until all used up. Cook as above.

http://britishfood.about.com/od/maincour3/r/Scottish-Recipes-Traditional-Stovies-Recipe.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8809512&utm_term=bouncex

Pear and Ginger Crumble Recipe

Author: By Karin Engelbrecht/Dutch Food Expert
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 25 minutes
Cooking Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 45 minutes
Serves 4 - 6.

INGREDIENTS

FOR THE CRUST:

1 cup (120 g) all-purpose flour
Pinch of salt
1/3 cup (90 g) fridge-cold butter
3 tbsp light muscovado sugar (lichtbruine basterdsuiker)
5 speculaas/ginger cookies or 20 kruidnoten
1/3 cup (40 g) slivered almonds

FOR THE FILLING:

6½ cups (800 g) firm pears, peeled, cored and chopped into bite-sized chunks
3 tbsp light muscovado sugar (lichtbruine basterdsuiker)
1 tbsp butter
1 small (organic) orange, zest and juice
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 pieces of stem ginger, chopped
2 tbsp all-purpose flour
YOU WILL NEED: A 2-pint (1 liter) pie dish

PREPARATION

For the crumble:

1. Dice the butter into 1/2-inch (1 cm) cubes. Rub the flour, salt and butter together.

2. Stir in the sugar.

3. Pulse the cookies in a food processor until it turns to a crumbly rubble. Alternatively, put the cookies in a strong plastic freezer bag and bash with a rolling pin until crumbled.

4. Add the crumbled cookies and the almonds to the flour-butter mixture and mix well. \5. Now spoon the crumble mixture back into a plastic freezer bag and place in the freezer until needed.

NOTE: This step can be done several days in advance.

For the pear filling:

1. Grease a pie dish.

2. Cook the pears with the butter, sugar, orange zest and -juice and vanilla extract in a non-stick pan, over a medium heat, for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat.

3. Add the stem ginger and sprinkle over the flour, and mix well.

4. Spoon the mixture into the pie dish, cover with plastic wrap and place in the fridge until needed.

Note: This step can be done several hours in advance.

To assemble and cook the crumble:

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

2. Remove the pie dish from the fridge and the crumble topping from the freezer.

3. Top the fruit with the crumble topping.

4. Cook in a preheated oven for 20-35 minutes until the crumble has browned and the fruit is hot through.

Serve warm.

http://dutchfood.about.com/od/desserts/r/Christmas-Crumble-With-Pear-And-Ginger.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8809512&utm_term=bouncex

Warm Molasses Milk

Sip from a small cup. I found that sharing a 1 1/4 cup serving with one other person was plenty satisfying. This tonic tastes rich, like hot chocolate… but healthier. It's sweet, with an enticing bitterness, hint of spice, and jolt of warmth. Try for yourself and tell me what you think!

Author: joythebaker 
Serves 2

Ingredients

11/4 cup almond, soy, coconut, or soy milk
1 scant tablespoons blackstrap molasses
2 teaspoons raw honey (less if your milk is very sweet)
good pinch of ground cinnamon
good pinch of sea salt
mulling spices like whole cloves, allspice and anise (whatever you have on hand)

Instructions

1. In a small saucepan, heat together milk, molasses, honey, cinnamon, salt, and spices.

2. Warm until the molasses and honey are dissolved and incorporated and the mixture is steaming (not boiling). Remove from heat, cover, and allow to steep for 5 minutes.

3. Strain through a fine mesh strainer into a mug.

4. Enjoy warm!

http://joythebaker.com/2017/01/warm-molasses-milk/

Southwest Beef and Cabbage Stir Fry

Author: Beth/Budget Bytes
Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 15 mins 
Total time: 25 mins 
Total Cost: $5.68 
Cost Per Serving: $1.42 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ head green cabbage, shredded (about 5 cups) $0.85
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
½ lb. ground beef $1.99
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
1 Tbsp chili powder $0.30
½ tsp cumin $0.05
Salt to taste $0.05
10oz. can diced tomatoes with green chiles $0.99
1 cup frozen corn kernels $0.44
2 green onions, sliced $0.21
Taco sauce or hot sauce to taste $0.60

Instructions

1. Remove any damaged outer leaves from the cabbage and give it a good rinse. Remove the core, then finely shred the leaves. Set the shredded cabbage aside.

2. Add the cooking oil, ground beef, minced garlic, chili powder, cumin, and a pinch of salt to a large skillet. Cook over medium heat, breaking up the beef as you go, until the beef is fully browned. If using a higher fat content beef, drain the excess fat from the skillet.

3. Drain most of the liquid from the diced tomatoes, then add them to the skillet along with the frozen corn kernels. Sauté over medium heat until the corn is heated through and most of the liquid on the bottom of the skillet has evaporated. Taste the mixture and add more salt as needed.

4. Add the shredded cabbage and sauté for just a couple minutes more, or until the cabbage just becomes slightly wilted.

5. Top with sliced green onions and a drizzle of taco sauce or hot sauce, then serve.

NOTE: To make this recipe even faster and easier, use bagged shredded cabbage and substitute the garlic, chili powder, cumin, and salt with a packet of taco seasoning.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/southwest-beef-cabbage-stir-fry/

Roasted Cauliflower Salad with Lemon Tahini Dressing

Parsley is used as the greens in my salad because it's cheap and the presence is subtle enough to not over power the cauliflower and chickpeas. Baby spinach would also work, as would finely chopped kale, but both will likely be a bit more expensive.

Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 35 mins 
Total time: 50 mins 
Total Cost: $6.99 
Cost Per Serving: $1.75 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 head cauliflower $2.99
½ red onion $0.55
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
Salt and Pepper to taste $0.05
½ bunch parsley $0.45

LEMON TAHINI DRESSING

⅓ cup tahini $1.13
⅓ cup water $0.00
¼ cup lemon juice $0.18
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp cayenne $0.03
¼ tsp salt $0.02

SPICED CHICKPEAS

15oz. can chickpeas $0.79
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
½ tsp smoked paprika $0.05
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.03
⅛ tsp cayenne $0.02
Salt and Pepper to taste $0.05

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF.

2. Chop the cauliflower into small florets and place them on a large baking sheet.

3. Slice the red onion into ¼-inch strips and place them on the baking sheet.

4. Drizzle the cauliflower and onions with olive oil and season with a pinch or two of salt and pepper. Toss the cauliflower and onions until coated in oil, salt, and pepper.

5. Roast the cauliflower and onions in the preheated oven for 20 minutes, then stir, return them to the oven, and roast for an additional 10-15 minutes, or until the cauliflower is tender and browned on the edges. Let the cauliflower cool slightly.

6. While the cauliflower and onions are roasting, make the lemon tahini dressing: Add the tahini, water, lemon juice, garlic, cumin, cayenne, and salt to a blender. Blend until smooth, then refrigerate until ready to serve.

7. Drain and rinse the can of chickpeas. Add them to a skillet along with the olive oil, smoked paprika, cayenne, and a pinch of salt and pepper.

8. Stir and cook the chickpeas over medium heat for about five minutes, or until they sizzle and become slightly crispy. Remove the chickpeas from the heat.

9. Pull the parsley leaves from their stems and roughly chop the leaves into small pieces (about 1.5 cups loosely packed, once chopped).

10. To build the salad, combine the roasted cauliflower and onions in a bowl with the spiced chickpeas and chopped parsley.

11. Drizzle the lemon tahini dressing over top, and toss to combine. Serve warm or cold.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/roasted-cauliflower-salad-lemon-tahini-dressing/

The day is still beautiful. --- Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do we dare ask what happened??? If it were at my house I'd say one of the dogs go hold of it....LOL.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the delightful quilts and hats Bonnie. You have been very busy! I need to bet into the use it or lose it mode here.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kofta Curry - meatball curry

The koftas (meatballs) in this dish can be made with beef, lamb or chicken. It makes a great meal when served with jeera rice and kachumbar salad. Prep Time: 45 minutes

Author: Petrina Verma Sarkar
Indian Food Expert
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 65 minutes
6 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 kg beef mince
5 onions chopped very fine
2 tbsps garlic paste
1 tbsp ginger paste
2 tbsps garam masala (for the Koftas)
3 tbsps tomato ketchup
1/2 cup coriander leaves chopped fine
Salt to taste
3 tbsps vegetable/canola/sunflower cooking oil
1 tbsp ginger paste
2 tbsps garlic paste
2 tsps coriander powder
1 tsp cumin powder
1/2 tsp turmeric powder
1 tsp chilli powder
1 tsp garam masala (for the gravy)
4 large tomatoes cubed

PREPARATION

1. Put the minced beef, 2 of the chopped onions, 2 tbsps garlic paste, 1 tbsp ginger paste, 2 tbsps garam masala, tomato ketchup and coriander leaves in a large bowl and mix well.

2. Form the mixture into equal sized balls and keep on a plate.

3. Heat the oil in a pan and add the remaining onions. Fry till they are light brown then add the ginger and garlic pastes. Fry for a minute.

4. Add all the powdered spices - coriander, cumin, red chilli powder, 1 tsp garam masala, turmeric - and fry for 2-3 minutes.

5. Add the tomatoes and mix well.

6. Fry the masala till the oil begins to separate from it.

7. Add 2 cups of warm water to the masala and season with salt to taste.

8. Gently add the meatballs now. Do not stir for at least the next 5 minutes.

9. Stir gently so as not to break the meatballs.

10. Cook uncovered till the meatballs are done.

11. The gravy can be as thick as you like so add or dry up the water as required.

12. Serve with color=green]Jeera Rice and Kachumbar

http://indianfood.about.com/od/beefdishes/r/koftacurry.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8809512&utm_term=bouncex

South Indian Tangy Tomato Rice Recipe - Kachumbar

Author: Petrina Verma Sarkar
Indian Food Expert
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 40 minutes
Serves 4-6

INGREDIENTS

2 cups cooked Basmati rice (you can also use leftover rice)
4 large ripe tomatoes cut into cubes
2 tbsps vegetable/ canola/ sunflower cooking oil
1 tsp mustard seeds
1 large onion chopped fine
2 green chillies slit lengthwise
1" piece of ginger grated
2 tsps coriander powder
1 tsp cumin powder
1 tbsp garam masala
Salt to taste

PREPARATION

1. Heat the oil in a deep pan and add the mustard seeds and green chillies. When they stop spluttering add the onion and fry till soft.

2. Add the tomato and ginger and mix well. Cook till the tomatoes turn pulpy.

3. Add the coriander, cumin and garam masala powders, salt to taste and mix well. Cook on a low flame for 3-4 minutes, stirring frequently.

4. Turn off the fire and add the rice. Mix well.

5. Serve with poppadums.

NOTE: If you decide you are going to make basmati rice with your dish, one tip is to be sure to drain the water completely after soaking for 15-20 minutes and then proceed with sauteeing the rice in a teaspoon of ghee for no more than five minutes before cooking. A teaspoon or two of lemon juice will also prevent basmati rice from getting mushy or sticky.

http://indianfood.about.com/od/ricerecipes/r/tomatorice.htm

Jeera Rice - cumin rice

A tasty variation on plain boiled rice, this can be made two ways - by total absorption of water by the rice or by draining the water from it. The latter gets rid of all the starch and is therefore preferred for obvious reasons.

Author: Petrina Verma Sarkar
Indian Food Expert 
Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes
Serve 2-3 people

INGREDIENTS

1 cup Basmati rice (a long grain Indian rice)
3 cups water
Salt to taste
2 tbsps vegtable, sunflower or canola oil/ghee
1 large onion chopped fine
2 tsps cumin seeds
1/2 cup water
Coriander leaves to garnish

PREPARATION

1. Wash the Basmati rice well in running water.

2. Add the 3 cups of water and salt to taste to the rice and set it up to boil.

3. Once the rice is almost cooked (test a few grains often to check - they will feel soft on the outside but very slightly hard on the inside), remove from fire and drain the water by straining the rice through a sieve or colander. Set aside

4. In another pan, heat the oil/ghee till hot and add onions.

5. Fry till light brown and then add the cumin seeds. The seeds will splutter and sizzle to show they are done.

6. Now add the rice and stir well.

7. Add 1/2 a cup of water to the rice and cover.

8. Simmer till all the water dries up.

9. Allow the rice to stand for another 2-3 minutes and then serve garnished with coriander leaves.

http://indianfood.about.com/od/ricerecipes/r/jeerarice.htm

KACHUMBER SALAD - AKA INDIAN CUCUMBER YOGURT SALAD

Author: Elizabeth Shaw
Simple Swipes
Recipe type: 
Salads
PREP TIME: 25 mins
TOTAL TIME: 25 mins
Serves: 4, 1 cup servings

INGREDIENTS

1 large cucumber, thinly sliced (5 oz)
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup plain Greek nonfat yogurt
½ teaspoon Garam Marsala
1 teaspoon lemon juice
¼ cup chopped red onion (1 oz)
½ teaspoon lemon zest

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a medium bowl, place sliced cucumbers and sprinkle with salt. Set aside for 20 minutes for water to drain out of cucumbers.

2. Gently dry cucumber and remove excess water from bowl.

3. In a separate bowl, combine yogurt, Garam Marsala and lemon juice. Mix together.

4. Add the onions to the cucumber bowl and pour the dressing over the top of the salad.

5. Mix together and garnish with lemon zest.

http://shawsimpleswaps.com/kachumber-salad/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No way such a sweet looking furbaby was responsible for the mangled crochet hook! Can't believe you would accuse her! (hehehehehe)


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


What a busy lady you've been. The quilts are gorgeous, such beautiful colours and the hats are great too. They will keep a lot of heads warm in your ferocious winters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That is so pretty, lovely colours and the neck line looks fine now. Cute little jacket with it too.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The dress is adorable and the cardigan is fabulous! That is going to be a stunning Easter like outfit for some lucky child.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the dress is beautiful as will the cardigan when it is finished. sonja - the design you have put on the cardigan is outstanding - is that your own design. just beautiful. what is going to be a smashing outfit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Those are adorable! 
It's always nice to have something to keep you busy when waiting. 
Great that DS is discharged, too bad though about having to do weekly doctors for DH though, hopefully it will all balance out soon and not have to go every week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious puppy. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No light by which to knit, dear! Nor to read! Initially I just rested, because the company said power would be back on in two hours- then it was too dark to do anything, I know it came on just before 3 because an electronic shrill as something powered up again, woke me.


Wouldn't you know it would be too dark.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news for your son - but rather worrying news of you husband. sending him tons of healing energy to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy didn't think I would make both appointment s but did , good news is son was discharged from the Neuroscience department just has to kèep taking medication , bad news I'm back on Friday with husband for blood tests


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


That is so beautiful.

That sure was a hospital day. Hope all are ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party jish - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. congrats on the new grandbaby, --- sam



JlsH said:


> Thank you. The dress is so sweet. Expecting first grand child...girl...next month so I may just have to add this to the projects I am working on! Glad your son is doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Sorry you had to be at hospital with family members 1X let alone 2x. I love these. Can you share the patterns?


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

1kg = 2.2 lbs. I liked the recipe so looked up conversion.
Bonnie, love your quilts and hats. I always think of quilts as tangible love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> These are absolutely wonderful! your color choices are wonderful Sonia. This set will be outstanding! Shirley
> 
> I hope all is well now and that you can stay away from hospitals! Show us these when they are both finished and have them together please. I can't wait to see the matching cardigan!!


Hi Shirley! It's great to hear that you are doing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Nice to see that smile again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jish, welcome aboard. Stop by often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


Oh dear, that's not helpful is it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I remember our big power outage about 10 years ago. It affected not only us but also New York State. We went out and bought a generator as well. Had it hooked up to the house and never did turn it on after the power came back on. Lost quite a bit on that purchase.


I'm wondering if that one was while I was in Germany. I remember hearing about that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


Uh oh! Hope nobody has a sore bottom. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

JlsH said:


> Thank you. The dress is so sweet. Expecting first grand child...girl...next month so I may just have to add this to the projects I am working on! Glad your son is doing well.


Congratulations on the expected first grandchild and welcome to the Grandparent's club.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the quilts are beautiful bonnie - they will be well-loved i am sure. great job on the crib quilt too. your sewn hats are great as are the two knitted ones. where did you find the pattern for the sewn hats? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


Those all came out great! Well done on getting things finished. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just look how innocent he is - precious puppy. what is his/her name? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh I thought you wrote you were going to eat your pj's was just going to ask why good thing I checked ????


LOL!! :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


That look says, "What, who me???"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


Oh dear, and she has the "who me?" look down pat doesn't she? lol Hopefully it was just the hook and not any yarn that was injured in the pursuit of chewing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


Oh my goodness, you have sure been busy. The colors sure cheer me up just seeing them on here. Beautiful work Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh I thought you wrote you were going to eat your pj's was just going to ask why good thing I checked ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Fantastic quilts Bonnie, so bright and cheerful.
> Well I've been immersing myself in the frog pond, the deepest darkest part too lol! My Tigger cross stitch is causing me much angst.
> The brain is not cooperating with the stitches, and have been constantly frogging since yesterday. Too much family stuff rattling round my brain
> and messing with my concentration.
> ...


Oh dear. Hope your thoughts settle but you've been through a lot. Sorry about all the frogging.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> No way such a sweet looking furbaby was responsible for the mangled crochet hook! Can't believe you would accuse her! (hehehehehe)


She does have a good "innocent" face, doesn't she?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> She does have a good "innocent" face, doesn't she?


Absolutely! :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the dress is beautiful as will the cardigan when it is finished. sonja - the design you have put on the cardigan is outstanding - is that your own design. just beautiful. what is going to be a smashing outfit. --- sam


Thank you very much Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are adorable!
> It's always nice to have something to keep you busy when waiting.
> Great that DS is discharged, too bad though about having to do weekly doctors for DH though, hopefully it will all balance out soon and not have to go every week.


Thank you Kaye


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh oh! Hope nobody has a sore bottom. :sm06:


Unfortunately, with puppies, if you don't catch them in the act of the crime, they have no idea what they are being punished for. Guess it's just on me to keep my stuff put up better.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> just look how innocent he is - precious puppy. what is his/her name? --- sam


Lucy


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, and she has the "who me?" look down pat doesn't she? lol Hopefully it was just the hook and not any yarn that was injured in the pursuit of chewing.


Thankfully, the yarn seems to have survived.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great news for your son - but rather worrying news of you husband. sending him tons of healing energy to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam


He has to go for very regular check ups because of all the damage to his organs lots of blood checks to make sure all the medication he has to take for his heart is not doing damage to other organs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so beautiful.
> 
> That sure was a hospital day. Hope all are ok.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Those are beautiful Sonja, can't wait to see the cardigan finished. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the quilts are beautiful bonnie - they will be well-loved i am sure. great job on the crib quilt too. your sewn hats are great as are the two knitted ones. where did you find the pattern for the sewn hats? --- sam


http://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html

They are quick & easy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - missed that one. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> 1kg = 2.2 lbs. I liked the recipe so looked up conversion.
> Bonnie, love your quilts and hats. I always think of quilts as tangible love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie. i wanted it for heidi. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> http://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> They are quick & easy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in the second set of recipes - in the recipe for South Indian Tangy Tomato Rice Recipe - Kachumbar - it said to serve it with poppadums as i said - they were available at amazon - but if you wish - here is a recipe for making them from scratch

HOMEMADE PAPADUMS FROM SCRATCH
Author: Tracy

I always love a good challenge, and homemade papadums from scratch is something I've been wanting to try to make for quite some time, but they are made with urid flour, something that I couldn't find here in Spain, even for ordering online.

Last spring I tried out the candida diet for a couple of months. I cut out most grains and sugar, and one of the things I relied on to get me through my snacky cravings was papadums. Unfortunately, the little Asian store where I bought them closed, and I could only find plain, boring, overpriced papadums at the supermarket.

One day I was shopping in a new fruit and vegetable shop run by a Pakistani family, and found bags of urid "lentils" (aka. urad beans). They also had some papadums for sale (These very ones, actually), which I bought, of course, but I also bought some urid lentils for trying to make my own homemade papadums from scratch.

Having participated in the Wondermill grain mill challenge, I have a great grain mill for making flours, perfect for situations like this one. Ironically, most of the time it isn't used for grains, and I tend to use it mostly for grain free flours.

I made my first batch of homemade papadums with the whole urid bean (lentil), but the peel changed their texture and made them a dark color. The dough was a bit difficult to work with, too, but I was getting the hang of it.

Making your own papadums is simple if you have urid flour. I made homemade papadums from scratch from whole urids and made lentil crackers in the same way.
I made the first batch of homemade papadums with whole urid.

They were good, but weren't what I was looking for.

One day when shopping at a new store, I came across some peeled lentils for sale. I decided to buy those to give making homemade papadums a try. If the urid beans are usually called urid lentils, how different could they be? Right?

Well, not so much.

I told a friend about my plans and she replied, "You know that you can peel your own lentils, right?"

"What!?!?"

I didn't know what I was getting myself into, but I bought myself more urid lentils to give it a try. For some reason I decided that the whole urid would be easier to peel than the split urid (urid dal), so I bought those. (Next time, I'll probably try the split ones!)

I soaked the urids overnight, and while it was true that you could easily rub the skins right off from the urids, I basically had to go one by one, and it was very time consuming.

Determined to come up with a better way, I smashed the urids just enough to split them and get many of them separated from their skins, and decided that I would rinse the skins off.

Making your own papadums is simple if you have urid flour. I made homemade papadums from scratch from whole urids and made lentil crackers in the same way.

It worked, more or less, but still was time consuming because not all of the urids had separated well for their skins, and the skins didn't float as well as I thought they would. I put the smashed urids in a jar of water, shaked them to help separate them from their skins, and then poured off the water and skins.

The skins didn't float as well as I hoped, but the process still worked when done carefully because the urids themselves were kept inside by the lip of the jar when I poured the lighter skins off with the water. I repeated the process several times, and then took off the skins of the individual urids with remaining skins. It was easier, but still time consuming. I think that if I had begun with split urids, though, that it would have been much easier.

In any case I eventually ended up with a couple of cups of peeled urid, ready for drying and grinding into urid flour.

After I ground my two types of flour, I was (finally) ready to get started making homemade papadums.

Servings: 30 small papadums

Ingredients

2 cups urid flour
1/4 cup water
3/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp. whole cumin
coconut oil (for kneading and possibly deep frying)
freshly ground black pepper to taste
garlic powder optional, to taste

Instructions

1. Mix together all of your ingredients until the ingredients just come together. You want to end up with a stiff dough, so don't add in more water than you need to. You may want to adjust the dough for salt and other spices. I made my first batch with only salt and cumin, but then decided I wanted to add a bit more spice. I added garlic and black pepper to the next batch, but would love to try out more combinations next time. I think turmeric would be a great addition to these!

2. Knead and pound on the dough for several minutes. At first the dough will be sticky, but as you knead and pound on it, it will start to come together. You can grease your hands and counter to help keep everything from sticking; I used coconut oil.

3. Take sections of the dough and roll them out on the countertop almost as thinly as possible. I used a round cookie cutter to make circular shaped papadums and then took each individual dough circle and tried to roll it out even thinner. (I found it easier to do it that way than to try to roll out all of the dough paper thin.)

4. Once you have your poppadum circles ready, you'll want to dry them out so that you can store them. If it's sunny and warm out, you can dry them in the sun. If not, you can use a dehydrator or your oven at its lowest temperature. I used my oven with the fan on, and they dried pretty quickly. As they were drying, I set them aside to make room for new papadums.

NOTE: You are now ready to either store your papadums in an airtight container, or prepare them for eating.

To prepare your homemade papadums:

1. You can broil them in the oven, puff them in the microwave or deep fry them. I tried all three methods, but my favorite was the deep fried ones. The deep fried papadums crisped up instantly in the hot oil, becoming light and crispy, much better than the ones from the store. The broiled and microwaved ones also crisped up quickly, but they weren't as light and flaky as the deep fried ones.

I followed the process and made homemade papadums with both types of flour. The urid flour made something very similar to the store bought papadums, but better. The lentil flour made a lentil cracker that wasn't as light as the homemade papadums. They were also good, but I liked the papadums better.

http://thethingswellmake.com/recipe/homemade-papadums-from-scratch/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering if that one was while I was in Germany. I remember hearing about that.


It was a major breakdown.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Sam, but I am a poor excuse for a Scot yet again....I only ever tasted my mum's stovies which she made with square slice (a square...2"x2"?....flat sausage, I think peculiar to Scotland), onions and potatoes - and to me it just tasted of grease! My friend Anne has a different recipe which uses mince (ground beef) which she swears is delicious, but I haven't tried it! To add to my shame...I don't like oatcakes either! This makes me seem like a fussy eater and I'm really not!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has to go for very regular check ups because of all the damage to his organs lots of blood checks to make sure all the medication he has to take for his heart is not doing damage to other organs


Such a worry for you. Hope that the meds are all doing the right job.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A quadruple Gwennie Sam!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, Sam/ You're really pushing those papadums! They sound interesting but too much work for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok. 
My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should not have put you on the spot - it really was said with tongue in cheek. what is your favorite 'scottish' meal? --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry Sam, but I am a poor excuse for a Scot yet again....I only ever tasted my mum's stovies which she made with square slice (a square...2"x2"?....flat sausage, I think peculiar to Scotland), onions and potatoes - and to me it just tasted of grease! My friend Anne has a different recipe which uses mince (ground beef) which she swears is delicious, but I haven't tried it! To add to my shame...I don't like oatcakes either! This makes me seem like a fussy eater and I'm really not!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i know not how i did it. hidden talents i have. --- sam



KateB said:


> A quadruple Gwennie Sam!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news for your brother kate - so much less damaging and hopefully faster to heal. tons of healing energy zooming to him to start the healing early and get him back in the pink real quick - although i doubt if he likes pink real well. lol will the family meet at the crematorium on friday? --- sam



KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Fantastic quilts Bonnie, so bright and cheerful.
> Well I've been immersing myself in the frog pond, the deepest darkest part too lol! My Tigger cross stitch is causing me much angst.
> The brain is not cooperating with the stitches, and have been constantly frogging since yesterday. Too much family stuff rattling round my brain
> and messing with my concentration.
> ...


The frog pond isn't any fun, hopefully it'll start to come together for you. 
The move "Gumball Rally" was good, watched again a few months ago, hope he wins, but more importantly has a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thankfully, the yarn seems to have survived.


That's good, replacing a crochet hook is inconvenient but replacing the yarn and the knitting you'd already done would really suck.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wouldn't you know it would be too dark.


Found neat solar lids that fit on the top of a mason jar. They charge in the sunlight and make enough light for about 4-6 hours that you can actually knit or read by them. You can find them at grommet or doing a google search find just the rechargeable lids that will fit on your fruit jars. I have two and love them. No affiliation, just glad for this discovery. Sent some to each of my sisters. Wish you would have had some Julie. Sorry about the power outages.
Worried about the terrible eastern USA storms. Sam, are you in blizzard conditions?
Beautiful quilts and knitted garments. Very creative use of yarn and fabric scraps for sure.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh, forgot to mention, I have a date set for the rotator cuff surgery, March 13. Four weeks from today. Which gives me 4 weeks to finish my daughter's poncho, because I don't think I will be doing much yarning for a while after that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - even the snow we got this winter - we were never really in what would be considered blizzard conditions. i do remember them from years past but it seems lately it never storms that hard. which of course is fine with me. it's no me i worry about - it all those crazy drivers out there that don't know how to drive in snow - that being said i would probable not be out in blizzard conditions. i like the idea of the mason jar - will definitely be googling it. ---- sam



flyty1n said:


> Found neat solar lids that fit on the top of a mason jar. They charge in the sunlight and make enough light for about 4-6 hours that you can actually knit or read by them. You can find them at grommet or doing a google search find just the rechargeable lids that will fit on your fruit jars. I have two and love them. No affiliation, just glad for this discovery. Sent some to each of my sisters. Wish you would have had some Julie. Sorry about the power outages.
> Worried about the terrible eastern USA storms. Sam, are you in blizzard conditions?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, I have a date set for the rotator cuff surgery, March 13. Four weeks from today. Which gives me 4 weeks to finish my daughter's poncho, because I don't think I will be doing much yarning for a while after that.


So glad that you are getting this done. My good friend had this done on a Friday and was back to work the following Wednesday. Don't know if you will be so fortunate, but know we will be sending healling thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally. 

Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies. 

Sonja I love the little dress and the cardi will be perfect. You have the best eye for color. 

Bonnie your quilts looks amazing. 

Shirley I am so happy to see you checked in.

I finished Danika baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Now to make the matching hat, mitts and booties. I love this color.

Gwen the pattern says it uses a variation of the star stitch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


That's all good news on DB. Hugs for getting through the funeral.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news for your brother kate - so much less damaging and hopefully faster to heal. tons of healing energy zooming to him to start the healing early and get him back in the pink real quick - although i doubt if he likes pink real well. lol will the family meet at the crematorium on friday? --- sam


No, there will be a service at the church on the Tuesday night when the body is brought to lie overnight, then requiem mass on Wednesday morning before the crematorium. Not very sure of what all is involved as my aunt was a Catholic, but none of the rest of us are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Your tunic is wonderful. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


I really like scrappy quilts. I went through quite a lot of fabric at the end of last year and have loads of quilting to do now that I've used up stash.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


That's fabulous news on you DB! Hopefully all will go to plan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, I have a date set for the rotator cuff surgery, March 13. Four weeks from today. Which gives me 4 weeks to finish my daughter's poncho, because I don't think I will be doing much yarning for a while after that.


Good news, hopefully you'll have a quick and uneventful recovery and be back to all things yarn in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


The pattern is lovely, I really like the color too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Still coughing and losing sleep. I think I feel a little better today. If the cough isn't gone by Thursday, I'm calling the doc. 

Needless to say, I am far behind in my reading. I finally checked email today and thought I would try to get caught up on the TP.

I admire Heidi for helping Katie. It is great that at 95 she is still somewhat independent.

Joy, so happy for the Elm donations. Prayers for the family of the 10 year old. It is certainly a difficult time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


Sorry for your loss. I know you will miss her.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for another week, I have several pages to catch up on from last week as well as 14 pages for this week, just been busy and just haven't been on the computer really.
> Christopher is liking the new job, Cassie disappeared, so he's on his own again.
> Seems somehow, the details are a lot blurry, but Christopher hadn't seen her since Sunday, and since he was busy working and helping a friend that wasn't too strange, but then Wednesday afternoon/evening he knocked on her door to get his sewing machine, but she didn't answer so he went in, a couple of her blankets were there but it looked like she'd taken off for a bit, he wasn't sure if she took all her stuff or just part of it, he didn't look that hard. Well, she was in Arizona outside one of the more upscale suburbs when a couple picked her up wandering around, they texted her dad but he was asleep so didn't call them back for a while, when he called them back, they had dropped her at the bus station and her grandparents in California were getting her a bus ticket to get to them in California. I do not know what she was thinking but Lewis and I are in agreement that she has to figure things out, we can't help her if she doesn't want to help herself. We are just very afraid of where her rock bottom is going to take her because she hasn't hit rock bottom yet.
> Oh well, enough of that, David is home until Monday, so we are just enjoying being at home (well he's enjoying fishing), and just hanging out, Marla and I have decided that we are not going anywhere on Monday, it's nice to just have some time to ourselves.
> ...


Love the wrap! So sorry that Cassie is having trouble finding her way. One of my nephews is like that. So much worry for the family. And it never ends. My DS and BIL adopted two of his children, so they have become their focus. Still doesn't mean that they don't love their son, but the little ones have to be a priority.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, very sweet little sweater.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, my condolescences on the death of your aunt. Great news re: your DB.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful quilts , hats and dress and jacket, ladies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wouldn't you know it would be too dark.


Well we are very close to Autumn now- the nights are closing in, noticeably!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love the wrap! So sorry that Cassie is having trouble finding her way. One of my nephews is like that. So much worry for the family. And it never ends. My DS and BIL adopted two of his children, so they have become their focus. Still doesn't mean that they don't love their son, but the little ones have to be a priority.


Thank you. 
Thankfully she doesn't have any children, I know she'd like to have some but until she gets her life together, it's just as well she's not gotten pregnant. The little ones definitely have to be put first, and you can only do so much for someone who's not willing to do anything for themselves. Hopefully they'll both get it together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks bonnie. i wanted it for heidi. --- sam


That's what I thought,, I didn't think you were going to start sewing????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Sam, but I am a poor excuse for a Scot yet again....I only ever tasted my mum's stovies which she made with square slice (a square...2"x2"?....flat sausage, I think peculiar to Scotland), onions and potatoes - and to me it just tasted of grease! My friend Anne has a different recipe which uses mince (ground beef) which she swears is delicious, but I haven't tried it! To add to my shame...I don't like oatcakes either! This makes me seem like a fussy eater and I'm really not!


What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A SCOT WHO DOESN'T LIKE OATCAKES, dearie dearie me. I admittedly have never had a Stovie- but probably because Mum was Welsh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


I am glad to hear that, Kate! All the very best for Wednesday- this week? or next week?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Found neat solar lids that fit on the top of a mason jar. They charge in the sunlight and make enough light for about 4-6 hours that you can actually knit or read by them. You can find them at grommet or doing a google search find just the rechargeable lids that will fit on your fruit jars. I have two and love them. No affiliation, just glad for this discovery. Sent some to each of my sisters. Wish you would have had some Julie. Sorry about the power outages.
> Worried about the terrible eastern USA storms. Sam, are you in blizzard conditions?
> Beautiful quilts and knitted garments. Very creative use of yarn and fabric scraps for sure.


I have never heard of such!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


LOL! That is about my size of win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oops --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


A quadruple Gwennie????????

That recipe for papadums sure seems like a lot of work for homemade ? Crackers????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


Yipeee didn't you do well? Now don't go mad in the yarn store lol! I beat you I won $34 in our Saturday lottery this week. That will buy us a coffee and cake at the mall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


Sounds like good news for your brother, hope the angioplasty on the other leg gets things working right. Great that his heart isn't affected.
Most of the funerals we go to are Catholic, at least 1/2 the people here are Catholic. Their funerals are just a little longer than Protestant & my DH says you get your calethenics in as you are up & down so much????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


Lovely little sweater


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been watching the news, terrible problems with the big dam in California. Joy, is that anywhere near you? 200,000 people evacuated, scary situation 

I got the GKs off to bed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy oh boy can I relate!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Unfortunately, with puppies, if you don't catch them in the act of the crime, they have no idea what they are being punished for. Guess it's just on me to keep my stuff put up better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such good news for your DB. Will keep him in prayers especially on Wednesday.


KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've just been channeling me Sam!


thewren said:


> and i know not how i did it. hidden talents i have. --- sam


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you will be getting it done soon and they recovery hopefully will go smoothly. Do remind us so the prayer warriors will be in full prayer mode especially the day of surgery!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, I have a date set for the rotator cuff surgery, March 13. Four weeks from today. Which gives me 4 weeks to finish my daughter's poncho, because I don't think I will be doing much yarning for a while after that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really love this. The color looks so warming and the stitch really adds a nice texture (so it seems to in the picture.)


gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta start somewhere!


Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love dogs! I've been sitting here watching the Westminster Dog Show (Part 1). Such beautiful animals though some are unusual. Part 2 is tomorrow. Off to watch some more of it.

Going to see Marianne on Thursday! Woohoo! Need a sister-of-the-heart fix!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! That is about my size of win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL! Anytime you win at least what you spent, it's a good thing, more than you spent by any amount is a major plus. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yipeee didn't you do well? Now don't go mad in the yarn store lol! I beat you I won $34 in our Saturday lottery this week. That will buy us a coffee and cake at the mall.


LOLOL!! Congratulations you big winner you! lol Anytime I don't lose money, I'm happy, not that I play often. lol :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news, terrible problems with the big dam in California. Joy, is that anywhere near you? 200,000 people evacuated, scary situation
> 
> I got the GKs off to bed


I read that they the residents were safe, now they've had to be evacuated, I think they missed on that, I sure hope that all those people have homes to go back to, that's so sad and scary.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Congratulations you big winner you! lol Anytime I don't lose money, I'm happy, not that I play often. lol :sm24:


Thank you, must confess I play it every week. When I don't win, I just say oh well my donation to charity this week. They pay a lot of different charities from some of the proceeds. Might change my name to Charity lol. Most I ever won was $2000, which was really exciting at the time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> B4 I lose data for the day, quick responses to last week summary
> 
> Well done Hannah and have fun in England.
> 
> ...


Nit nice for a young woman to hear. A family that has more than their fair share of problems to deal with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that my aunt passed away earlier tonight. At least she is now out of pain and at 86 years old she had a good innings.


How sad for the family but a good innings as you say. And a relief in a way for the family to see her out of pain.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is hard to fathom all this family has been through but they are people of a strength beyond imagination. How they must treasure the good moments. The love and care they have is amazing and God truly blessed them with Pacer in their lives.


I agree Daralene.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love your humor!
Fan, congratulations on your $34 win.
Maya and I are watching Westminster Dog show. Love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I read this to my David as he would say the same thing, well has said the same thing, lol, then Marla and I bought a portable AC that has wheels and vents out the window, and he loves it. Anyway, I digress, he just got that look on his face that says, "yep, that'd be me, we don't need one, then when summer is over decide we needed one". LOL! Men, I think it's partly in the name. lolol


Must be the name I think. Not the first time they respond the same way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News just in, one of the helicopter pilots fighting the wildfires on the Port hills around Christchurch has crashed and died. What a tragedy! 
NZ is sure having its share of bad happenings this week, the whales and now this. Another area called Hastings has had bad fires too with homes being lost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> I got a message yesterday on Ravelry asking if they can use my luna-poppy picture on their page l of course said yes then went and had a look think my head grew about 3 " easy


Congratulations. You do some great stuff. You'll need to knit yourself a biggger hat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, sounds like a busy time for you. Enjoy visit with your Mum.


At Mums. Came out to car to head out dropped key on the floor while trying to pick it up it slipped away. Couldn't find it anywhere. Knew it had to be in car. Finally found it wedged under the track of the seat. No way can I budge it so waiting for the RAA to come. Hopefully they can get it out. But if I keep trying I will push it further in. If I was home I might be able to get it out. Told about an hour75 minutes ago. 
Maryanne is back and with me. Not sleeping well. Hopefully this will settle soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, must confess I play it every week. When I don't win, I just say oh well my donation to charity this week. They pay a lot of different charities from some of the proceeds. Might change my name to Charity lol. Most I ever won was $2000, which was really exciting at the time.


If I could remember to buy numbers more often, I would, lol, but like you, I figure if I lose a couple dollars when I do play, it's going to support education and road systems, so not a loss really. $2000 is exciting, I've won $500 & $300 one day on two scratch offs, that was wonderful. 
Oh, I like Fan, it's suits you. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Must be the name I think. Not the first time they respond the same way.


Must be. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love your humor!
> Fan, congratulations on your $34 win.
> Maya and I are watching Westminster Dog show. Love it.


I went looking for it earlier to see what channel it was on and when, but I couldn't find it, or I'd watch too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in, one of the helicopter pilots fighting the wildfires on the Port hills around Christchurch has crashed and died. What a tragedy!
> NZ is sure having its share of bad happenings this week, the whales and now this. Another area called Hastings has had bad fires too with homes being lost.


That's awful, I pray for his family and the whole community.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta start somewhere!


Absolutely! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love dogs! I've been sitting here watching the Westminster Dog Show (Part 1). Such beautiful animals though some are unusual. Part 2 is tomorrow. Off to watch some more of it.
> 
> Going to see Marianne on Thursday! Woohoo! Need a sister-of-the-heart fix!


Give Marianne a hug from me please!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here there is so much, leave the oil in the ground talk but they haven't got the alternate energy there yet & solar is pretty usless in our country in winter with 19 hrs of darkness.
> When the big fire was in Fort e was some terrible comments on a Facebook about people driving 4 X4 trucks instead of electric cars???? People don't realize that those kind of vehicles are needed to live in our environment in winter. There are miles of barren country between towns & you never know what kind of road conditions you can run into.
> I believe we need to clean things up but unless the countries with the massive populations do something (China & India) it's not going to help much.
> Ok, I'll get off my soap box.


Whereas solar is a great option here. Even in the middle of winter we get around 8 hours of sun. 
And if electric cars run of power from non-renewable energy they aren't all that good anyway.

Took the guy about 30 seconds to get the key. Could have done myself at home with wire but none here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> At Mums. Came out to car to head out dropped key on the floor while trying to pick it up it slipped away. Couldn't find it anywhere. Knew it had to be in car. Finally found it wedged under the track of the seat. No way can I budge it so waiting for the RAA to come. Hopefully they can get it out. But if I keep trying I will push it further in. If I was home I might be able to get it out. Told about an hour75 minutes ago.
> Maryanne is back and with me. Not sleeping well. Hopefully this will settle soon.


Oh no! Can you get hold of it with a knitting needle? Hope that they were able to get it out for you, well that they got there to get it out for you. 
I hope that the sleeping gets better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just sitting here watching MASH and a very young Patrick Swayze is in it, he's playing a GI that ends up having Leukemia, makes me sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas solar is a great option here. Even in the middle of winter we get around 8 hours of sun.
> And if electric cars run of power from non-renewable energy they aren't all that good anyway.
> 
> Took the guy about 30 seconds to get the key. Could have done myself at home with wire but none here.


Glad he was able to get it out for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I could remember to buy numbers more often, I would, lol, but like you, I figure if I lose a couple dollars when I do play, it's going to support education and road systems, so not a loss really. $2000 is exciting, I've won $500 & $300 one day on two scratch offs, that was wonderful.
> Oh, I like Fan, it's suits you. :sm09:


Thank you, I have several nicknames, my father called me Fanackerpan, which is a bit of a mouthful! I answer to Fan, Fran, Franny, Fannie, Annie Fanny Whistle britches. Lol! Enough said. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I have several nicknames, my father called me Fanackerpan, which is a bit of a mouthful! I answer to Fan, Fran, Franny, Fannie, Annie Fanny Whistle britches. Lol! Enough said. ????


LOL! My dad called me Grace or Sister Susie. Grace because as a small child I would run down the hall every time I went down it and every time I would trip on the carpet and fall down. lolol I have no earthly idea where the sister Susie came from. :sm16: :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! My dad called me Grace or Sister Susie. Grace because as a small child I would run down the hall every time I went down it and every time I would trip on the carpet and fall down. lolol I have no earthly idea where the sister Susie came from. :sm16: :sm04:


Oh boy that's hilarious too. I had a great aunt Fanny, my mother named me after her, Frances. The kids in our family who are cousins call me Aunty Fanny.
In your slang it means your backside but to us it's the other lady part! So it raises a few giggles amongst the kids at times. What's in a name?
Cheers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, people that don't live in rural areas or have never been to them have no clue that you can't just plug into a socket and recharge, the distances are so great that you'd only have electric power for a short period of the trip, then be on petroleum products for the majority of the trip anyway, and you have to have a high enough clearance from the ground to be able to get through the snow or you'd be stuck for days possibly.
> And I agree about cleaning things up.


Not to mention that those electric cars pay very little in road repairs because they buy almost no gas which is taxed to help pay for said repairs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Hopefully you'll have fabulous weather the whole way.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


Those look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Sorry to hear you had to make 2 trips to the same hospital. Knitting looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Sorry you had to be at hospital with family members 1X let alone 2x. I love these. Can you share the patterns?


Welcome to the Tea party!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


O oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy that's hilarious too. I had a great aunt Fanny, my mother named me after her, Frances. The kids in our family who are cousins call me Aunty Fanny.
> In your slang it means your backside but to us it's the other lady part! So it raises a few giggles amongst the kids at times. What's in a name?
> Cheers.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Not to mention that those electric cars pay very little in road repairs because they buy almost no gas which is taxed to help pay for said repairs.


True!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Found neat solar lids that fit on the top of a mason jar. They charge in the sunlight and make enough light for about 4-6 hours that you can actually knit or read by them. You can find them at grommet or doing a google search find just the rechargeable lids that will fit on your fruit jars. I have two and love them. No affiliation, just glad for this discovery. Sent some to each of my sisters. Wish you would have had some Julie. Sorry about the power outages.
> Worried about the terrible eastern USA storms. Sam, are you in blizzard conditions?
> Beautiful quilts and knitted garments. Very creative use of yarn and fabric scraps for sure.


And I have been thinking of those in California dealing with the dam levie breech. DH read how many were being evacuated but I don't remember how many. Or where in California


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, I have a date set for the rotator cuff surgery, March 13. Four weeks from today. Which gives me 4 weeks to finish my daughter's poncho, because I don't think I will be doing much yarning for a while after that.


Good you have a date set. Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love dogs! I've been sitting here watching the Westminster Dog Show (Part 1). Such beautiful animals though some are unusual. Part 2 is tomorrow. Off to watch some more of it.
> 
> Going to see Marianne on Thursday! Woohoo! Need a sister-of-the-heart fix!


Please hug each other for us!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, just popping in to say I will not be on much as can only access using free wifis around when out. Out of data for another 11days, boo hoo. Was hoping it would last longer than it did, but will be able to get bigger recharge next time. If I can get on, I will.

Ttyal


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> If I could remember to buy numbers more often, I would, lol, but like you, I figure if I lose a couple dollars when I do play, it's going to support education and road systems, so not a loss really. $2000 is exciting, I've won $500 & $300 one day on two scratch offs, that was wonderful.
> Oh, I like Fan, it's suits you. :sm09:


Well done you two. My best effort was $75 win many years ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the link to the pattern with Swedenme's Luna Poppy shown if anyone has forgotten it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


I think Sonyas is the best because it is done in a solid colour. At first I thought I could use a variagted yarn but looking at the ones there it needs a solid colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are 2 pensions in Canada- Canada Pension plan( you pay a percentag of young ur wage & employers match that) is something we pay into based on wages & you can collect that after you are 60 or choose to wait until 65 depending on wether you are still working. There is also Old Age Security- something everyone gets when they turn 65 not based on income but you pay taxes on it so if you have lots of other income you may have to pay it back
> 
> I don't know if you would get any from here since you have lived in the US all your working life


That old age security sounds a great way of doing it. Here the government pension is assets and income based but not not taxable. This way though don't need to worry about whether eligible as the tax system deals with it. Centrelink works fine for people who have no income or a non-variable income but as soon as someone gets an income that varies huge issues arise as to what should be paid etc. and then trying to get it back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Those are beautiful Sonja, can't wait to see the cardigan finished. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


That is good news Kate


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's a recipe you might like for summer, with a NZ twist. The combination of ingredients used are unusual but the taste is good.
> 
> Kumara (sweet potato) and Banana Salad
> 
> ...


My response and Mums was the same. Unsure and then that might work. So copying it and will try it at the next family do (though won't be till April so will need to remember it. )


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, I have a date set for the rotator cuff surgery, March 13. Four weeks from today. Which gives me 4 weeks to finish my daughter's poncho, because I don't think I will be doing much yarning for a while after that.


Hope you get the poncho finished. And good luck with the surgery I'll be wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel 
Your jacket is lovely will be a beautiful set when finished


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ambos?


Ambulance officers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, there will be a service at the church on the Tuesday night when the body is brought to lie overnight, then requiem mass on Wednesday morning before the crematorium. Not very sure of what all is involved as my aunt was a Catholic, but none of the rest of us are.


Full mass by the sound of it at least a hour long , used to be were people stayed overnight in the church but they don't really do that here now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, that is the one I used, just finished then yesterday. They are very comfortable, haven't wanted to take them off! The only change I would have made, would to have made the cuff a little longer, maybe give 2 or 2 1/2 inches instead of 1 1/2.


They look good. I'm still trying to work out a good length for the short ones like this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Still coughing and losing sleep. I think I feel a little better today. If the cough isn't gone by Thursday, I'm calling the doc.
> 
> Needless to say, I am far behind in my reading. I finally checked email today and thought I would try to get caught up on the TP.
> 
> ...


Hope your cough goes soon Pammie you must be worn out . Mine has got a 100% better can go most of the day now without coughing and no aching ribs now if I can stop feeling like a wet lettuce and find some energy I'll be happy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well we are very close to Autumn now- the nights are closing in, noticeably!


And ours are getting lighter . For some reason it feels like this winter has just gone by in a blink of an eye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


Now steady on there Kaye don't go mad and spend all your winnings at once ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


Doesn't look too useful now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Congratulations. You do some great stuff. You'll need to knit yourself a biggger hat!


Thank you Margaret definitely need a bigger hat ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Pretty. The cardigan looks like it will be really pretty. 
Twice to the hospital is not fun. At least son is done with them. Hopefully not too long for blood tests.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I have several nicknames, my father called me Fanackerpan, which is a bit of a mouthful! I answer to Fan, Fran, Franny, Fannie, Annie Fanny Whistle britches. Lol! Enough said. ????


My sisters called me twiggy after the model as I was very thin and all legs they still call me it now or twig not that I'm so skinny now . :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was awful. My dad and MIL were dying at this time and going to 2 hospitals like Kate just did, so I was also driving home 5 hrs. ea. way on weekends in the worst weather and although I had a hot bath and hot food there, I was focused on dad and MIL and then driving back for work. At least when Mom was sick and passed it was summer and driving wasn't as bad. DH was out of town for most of the time so it was even colder without another body. I remember when they turned the power back on for our street it was just for the other side and not our side, I cried. Big baby, but somehow I was just so emotionally drained with what was going on with family. We now have a generator and wouldn't you know, we haven't lost power more than a few minutes. I have to laugh as we got a generator big enough that our neighbors can even hook into it, so if it ever happens again family and friends can come stay here and our neighbors can hook up also. They can thank us for no long power outages.
> 
> It's funny how these things that happen to my friends on here bring up memories. I think it shows how we don't just care but often understand by having experienced the same things and if we haven't experienced it, someone else has. Was thinking of Kate driving in that terrible weather to take her brother home and exhausting herself going back and forth. Sometimes it doesn't seem like too much at the time till the exhaustion sets in after. So many of you have gone through such sadness recently. This is a special place to come. Our own little virtual tea party where we can lift each other up.


So true how special our TP is to all of us. Love reading about everyone's lives and stories.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Pretty. The cardigan looks like it will be really pretty.
> Twice to the hospital is not fun. At least son is done with them. Hopefully not too long for blood tests.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


The dress has turned out lovely and that cardigan is going to gorgeous! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear how you are doing Shirley. You are looking wonderful in your tunic. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


 :sm06: Oh dear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy didn't think I would make both appointment s but did , good news is son was discharged from the Neuroscience department just has to kèep taking medication , bad news I'm back on Friday with husband for blood tests


Well the good news is good and hope the bad isnt bad at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Anytime you win at least what you spent, it's a good thing, more than you spent by any amount is a major plus. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And ours are getting lighter . For some reason it feels like this winter has just gone by in a blink of an eye


Which is good? Or did you want more snow?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Sam, but I am a poor excuse for a Scot yet again....I only ever tasted my mum's stovies which she made with square slice (a square...2"x2"?....flat sausage, I think peculiar to Scotland), onions and potatoes - and to me it just tasted of grease! My friend Anne has a different recipe which uses mince (ground beef) which she swears is delicious, but I haven't tried it! To add to my shame...I don't like oatcakes either! This makes me seem like a fussy eater and I'm really not!


I think you were born just slightly too far north Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A SCOT WHO DOESN'T LIKE OATCAKES, dearie dearie me. I admittedly have never had a Stovie- but probably because Mum was Welsh.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


Encouraging news about DB. He must have relieved to know no heart damage ( and with Sonya's DH I'm sure you were especially relieved.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad to hear that, Kate! All the very best for Wednesday- this week? or next week?


Next week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


That sounds like much better news for your DB.

Isn't it awful the time you have to wait for a funeral. DSIL has to wait until 28th for his father's funeral which will only be a simple burial in the village churchyard. Apparently it is all due to council cutbacks, and there is only one council official for the whole of their county (Wiltshire) who deals with these things!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry Sam, but I am a poor excuse for a Scot yet again....I only ever tasted my mum's stovies which she made with square slice (a square...2"x2"?....flat sausage, I think peculiar to Scotland), onions and potatoes - and to me it just tasted of grease! My friend Anne has a different recipe which uses mince (ground beef) which she swears is delicious, but I haven't tried it! To add to my shame...I don't like oatcakes either! This makes me seem like a fussy eater and I'm really not!


I think I've only ever eaten stovies once, made by a Scottish friend who used corned beef in hers. As in Sam's recipe, I thing there are a thousand different ways to make stovies, but I seem to remember it tasted good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - great color. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in, one of the helicopter pilots fighting the wildfires on the Port hills around Christchurch has crashed and died. What a tragedy!
> NZ is sure having its share of bad happenings this week, the whales and now this. Another area called Hastings has had bad fires too with homes being lost.


How tragic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - vicks on the feet with socks at night will help calm the coughing. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Still coughing and losing sleep. I think I feel a little better today. If the cough isn't gone by Thursday, I'm calling the doc.
> 
> Needless to say, I am far behind in my reading. I finally checked email today and thought I would try to get caught up on the TP.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think you were born just slightly too far north Kate.


.....and be English?!! (No offence meant!) No, I'm a proud Scot - although an awful lot of my ancestry is Irish, maybe that's the problem! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like much better news for your DB.
> 
> Isn't it awful the time you have to wait for a funeral. DSIL has to wait until 28th for his father's funeral which will only be a simple burial in the village churchyard. Apparently it is all due to council cutbacks, and there is only one council official for the whole of their county (Wiltshire) who deals with these things!


Yes it is a long wait. I read an article written by a funeral director who complained that it wasn't that the crematoriums couldn't cope, but that the council wouldn't employ enough attendants.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i think i could make one - it would take me longer than heidi but i could make it. i used to sew bears. made myself a pair of bib shorts for a party once - out of the ugliest material i could find. my own pattern for the bib. heidi was impressed. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I thought,, I didn't think you were going to start sewing????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie.. I'm just admiring your quilts already seen them on FB but we'll worth another look they are gorgeous


Ditto.... you are amazing Bonnie, so talented and you work so hard at everything. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think once you did them once it would get easier. lots of work though. at least you know what is in them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> A quadruple Gwennie????????
> 
> That recipe for papadums sure seems like a lot of work for homemade ? Crackers????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


Keep going Kaye-Jo, you're almost there!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's it gwen - i must have been channeling you. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You've just been channeling me Sam!
> 
> :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do give her a hug from me. i am so anxious to see her at the kap. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I love dogs! I've been sitting here watching the Westminster Dog Show (Part 1). Such beautiful animals though some are unusual. Part 2 is tomorrow. Off to watch some more of it.
> 
> Going to see Marianne on Thursday! Woohoo! Need a sister-of-the-heart fix!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> The dress has turned out lovely and that cardigan is going to gorgeous! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but they are very good for the environment. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Not to mention that those electric cars pay very little in road repairs because they buy almost no gas which is taxed to help pay for said repairs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is good? Or did you want more snow?


All good I'm ready for Spring and some warmth


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I think I've only ever eaten stovies once, made by a Scottish friend who used corned beef in hers. As in Sam's recipe, I thing there are a thousand different ways to make stovies, but I seem to remember it tasted good.


Heard the name stovies thought it was a type of round bread , so is it like a form of pasty ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think that will take some warm weather and hot sunshine. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope your cough goes soon Pammie you must be worn out . Mine has got a 100% better can go most of the day now without coughing and no aching ribs now if I can stop feeling like a wet lettuce and find some energy I'll be happy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> .....and be English?!! (No offence meant!) No, I'm a proud Scot - although an awful lot of my ancestry is Irish, maybe that's the problem! :sm09:[/quote
> 
> . I knew you wouldn't appreciate my suggestion!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> excellent news for your brother kate - so much less damaging and hopefully faster to heal. tons of healing energy zooming to him to start the healing early and get him back in the pink real quick - although i doubt if he likes pink real well. lol will the family meet at the crematorium on friday? --- sam


Good news indeed for Kate's brother. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And ours are getting lighter . For some reason it feels like this winter has just gone by in a blink of an eye


Yes, it is definitely staying lighter in the evenings now. Yesterday we had the most beautiful sunny, spring like day. Temps were about 9c and there are signs of daffodils opening up everywhere. Yay!!!! spring is almost here!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


Very cute and colour is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is somewhat like a stew made with leftovers. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Heard the name stovies thought it was a type of round bread , so is it like a form of pasty ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Heard the name stovies thought it was a type of round bread , so is it like a form of pasty ?


No, just a mix of meat, potatoes and onion, but not in a pastry case.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i better lay down for a while or i will never make it through the day. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I made it to the end just before my iPad shuts down. I managed to leave my laptop charger home so limited usenthere. Actually left my phone/iPad charger home too! But Maryanne has the connector for the wall and there is a charger in the car so I can charge these. I might well find the laptop charger as I can remember picking it up and thought I put in the bag. And have a small cord to charge phone and iPad from the computer with me. 
So see you all tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > .....and be English?!! (No offence meant!) No, I'm a proud Scot - although an awful lot of my ancestry is Irish, maybe that's the problem! :sm09:[/quote
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


Woo hoo! LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i better lay down for a while or i will never make it through the day. --- sam


Yes, way past time you were asleep Sam! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news, terrible problems with the big dam in California. Joy, is that anywhere near you? 200,000 people evacuated, scary situation
> 
> I got the GKs off to bed


Saw that on our news last night, scary. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Heard the name stovies thought it was a type of round bread , so is it like a form of pasty ?


From what I can remember its more like bubble and squeak with any meat (left over cooked meat, corned beef, sausage), potatoes, onions seasoning and just about anything else you fancy thrown in. Can be quite tasty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> News just in, one of the helicopter pilots fighting the wildfires on the Port hills around Christchurch has crashed and died. What a tragedy!
> NZ is sure having its share of bad happenings this week, the whales and now this. Another area called Hastings has had bad fires too with homes being lost.


Oh, that is very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think i better lay down for a while or i will never make it through the day. --- sam


My goodness Sam, if the time that shows on your posts is the actual timezone you are in then it is 5.30AM when you went to bed...... :sm06:

And it was around 9.30PM on my side of the world. I hope you get your days and nights and better sleep sorted out. You must feel so worn out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes, it is definitely staying lighter in the evenings now. Yesterday we had the most beautiful sunny, spring like day. Temps were about 9c and there are signs of daffodils opening up everywhere. Yay!!!! spring is almost here!!


Was like that here too. Same today I've put the bedding out on the line hopefully it will dry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, just a mix of meat, potatoes and onion, but not in a pastry case.


Completely wrong then. Oldest sister used to make something called panacalty not sure that's right spelling but that was a mixture of potatoes onions and corned beef


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Beautiful Sonja!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

JlsH said:


> Sorry you had to be at hospital with family members 1X let alone 2x. I love these. Can you share the patterns?


Hi, JlsH, nice to have you drop in!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Lovely knitting, Shirley and nice to catch up with you! Spring is on the way!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This.... Used to be.... A crochet hook...
> 
> ????????????????????


Oh dear...!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

well the 10 hours of work has become 20 due to some "forgotten" files. Gwen and others; But, I'll try to get Brock to confirm the dates so you can start planning your trip to KAP with Marianne.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the morning sewing, got my second larger quilt top done, now just have to get these quilted, not my favourite part of the process. They are pretty wild but will keep someone warm. I also made a crip quilt top that will become a baby gift, I had a whole pile or triangle pieces left from another project, I had them in my hands at least 3 times to throw them out but am now glad I didn't ????Although it took quite a while to turn them back into usable squares ????
> I've been on a use it or lose it kick since the new year so it feels good to get some things done.
> The GKs come tonight for overnight, both have school tomorrow so I'll have to get up earlier than my usua as I've got a request for waffles for breakfast.
> Well, better get off my behind & get a few more things done.


Oh my goodness, Bonnie! You don't sit around, do you!! All lovely items! Is one of them your "Oh, Canada" quilt? I wanted to see the fabric. Do you machine quilt them?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, this is the accused criminal....


Looks totally innocent to me!! :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> in the second set of recipes - in the recipe for South Indian Tangy Tomato Rice Recipe - Kachumbar - it said to serve it with poppadums as i said - they were available at amazon - but if you wish - here is a recipe for making them from scratch
> 
> HOMEMADE PAPADUMS FROM SCRATCH
> Author: Tracy
> ...


Love, love Indian food, Sam! Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


Good news for your DB Kate. Sending more prayers!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Mel!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Valentine's Day to all! Always a good thing to spread love around!! ♡♡♡


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We will be there with bells on Sam!


thewren said:


> do give her a hug from me. i am so anxious to see her at the kap. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09:


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All good I'm ready for Spring and some warmth


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A bit like asking a New Zealander if they come from Australia...or vice versa?!! :sm16: :sm09:


Good one Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two Birthdays today:

Normaedern in Wales

And Railyn in the States

* Happy Happy Day to you both!*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful Sonja!!


Thank you April. Hope you are feeling all better now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all! Always a good thing to spread love around!! ♡♡♡


Happy Valentines day from me too ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We will be there with bells on Sam!


Can you sneak me in the luggage please . I would love to be there and meet every one


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


It sure is better news for your DB.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, I have a date set for the rotator cuff surgery, March 13. Four weeks from today. Which gives me 4 weeks to finish my daughter's poncho, because I don't think I will be doing much yarning for a while after that.


Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad that you are getting this done. My good friend had this done on a Friday and was back to work the following Wednesday. Don't know if you will be so fortunate, but know we will be sending healling thoughts and prayers for you.


I didn't know it was possible to recuperate so quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Norma and Marilyn hope you both have a lovely say ????????????????

Son past his maths exam s for this year I knew he would even though he thought for certain he had failed , wish I could make him more confident in his own abilities . When he does oral exams or course work he is fine full of confidence but when it comes to written exams he always thinks he has failed


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


The jacket is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Still coughing and losing sleep. I think I feel a little better today. If the cough isn't gone by Thursday, I'm calling the doc.
> 
> Needless to say, I am far behind in my reading. I finally checked email today and thought I would try to get caught up on the TP.
> 
> ...


That cough is hanging on a long time. You really should have it checked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well we are very close to Autumn now- the nights are closing in, noticeably!


That means we're getting closer to Spring - yea!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Won on the Mega Millions, only $5 but at least that's $3 more than I spent on it. lololol Another $999,995 and I'll be a millionaire. :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just sitting here watching MASH and a very young Patrick Swayze is in it, he's playing a GI that ends up having Leukemia, makes me sad.


Dirty Dancing has been playing here. Every time I see it mentioned, I think of him and how he died too soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ladies! You make the holiday even sweeter!????


Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today:
> 
> Normaedern in Wales
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats to your son!


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Norma and Marilyn hope you both have a lovely say ????????????????
> 
> Son past his maths exam s for this year I knew he would even though he thought for certain he had failed , wish I could make him more confident in his own abilities . When he does oral exams or course work he is fine full of confidence but when it comes to written exams he always thinks he has failed


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today:
> 
> Normaedern in Wales
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to both of you, and a Happy Valentine's Day to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I read that they the residents were safe, now they've had to be evacuated, I think they missed on that, I sure hope that all those people have homes to go back to, that's so sad and scary.


Yes, it said if the dam goes the nearest town will be covered by water 100 feet deep????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Norma and Marilyn hope you both have a lovely say ????????????????
> 
> Son past his maths exam s for this year I knew he would even though he thought for certain he had failed , wish I could make him more confident in his own abilities . When he does oral exams or course work he is fine full of confidence but when it comes to written exams he always thinks he has failed


Congratulations to your son on passing his math.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in, one of the helicopter pilots fighting the wildfires on the Port hills around Christchurch has crashed and died. What a tragedy!
> NZ is sure having its share of bad happenings this week, the whales and now this. Another area called Hastings has had bad fires too with homes being lost.


That's so sad


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it said if the dam goes the nearest town will be covered by water 100 feet deep????


I sure hope that doesn't happen. I haven't seen the news this morning so don't know what the situation is at the moment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> At Mums. Came out to car to head out dropped key on the floor while trying to pick it up it slipped away. Couldn't find it anywhere. Knew it had to be in car. Finally found it wedged under the track of the seat. No way can I budge it so waiting for the RAA to come. Hopefully they can get it out. But if I keep trying I will push it further in. If I was home I might be able to get it out. Told about an hour75 minutes ago.
> Maryanne is back and with me. Not sleeping well. Hopefully this will settle soon.


I hope you didn't. Have to wait too long


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up so I must do some work around here. It's a beautiful sun shiny day....makes one feel full of energy. Back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just sitting here watching MASH and a very young Patrick Swayze is in it, he's playing a GI that ends up having Leukemia, makes me sad.


I saw that one not too long ago. Mash is such a good show, too bad they didn't have shows like that anymore instead of the reality crap that fills the channels in recent years. About as real as monopoly money????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy that's hilarious too. I had a great aunt Fanny, my mother named me after her, Frances. The kids in our family who are cousins call me Aunty Fanny.
> In your slang it means your backside but to us it's the other lady part! So it raises a few giggles amongst the kids at times. What's in a name?
> Cheers.


????????Frances was my grandmas name


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your cough goes soon Pammie you must be worn out . Mine has got a 100% better can go most of the day now without coughing and no aching ribs now if I can stop feeling like a wet lettuce and find some energy I'll be happy


I'm glad you're doing better. This bug sure seems to hang on! DH is still hacking away, now he thinks I must have something in the house that's making him cough???? As he mostly coughs in the house at night???? I don't have "smelly" things around because they give me migraines so I have no idea what he thinks it is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like much better news for your DB.
> 
> Isn't it awful the time you have to wait for a funeral. DSIL has to wait until 28th for his father's funeral which will only be a simple burial in the village churchyard. Apparently it is all due to council cutbacks, and there is only one council official for the whole of their county (Wiltshire) who deals with these things!


That seems crazy! Does he officiate at the funeral? I always think it's good to have the funeral asap as until it's over it sort of hangs over your head


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> .....and be English?!! (No offence meant!) No, I'm a proud Scot - although an awful lot of my ancestry is Irish, maybe that's the problem! :sm09:


I think that's a really good combination????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i think i could make one - it would take me longer than heidi but i could make it. i used to sew bears. made myself a pair of bib shorts for a party once - out of the ugliest material i could find. my own pattern for the bib. heidi was impressed. --- sam


I'm sure you are quite capable but I knew Heidi does lots of sewing. After the first one, I whipped them up pretty fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... you are amazing Bonnie, so talented and you work so hard at everything. :sm24:


I just get on a mission & have to see what it's going to come out like????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh my goodness, Bonnie! You don't sit around, do you!! All lovely items! Is one of them your "Oh, Canada" quilt? I wanted to see the fabric. Do you machine quilt them?


The 2 bigger quilts have a piece of "O Canada" fabric in each block. I'll find you a link with the fabrics in it. Some of them are really pretty & the last ones I got have almost a silky feel even though they are 100%cotton.

http://store.alongcamequilting.com/stores_app/Browse_dept_items.asp?Shopper_id=8165214107418165&Store_id=487&page_id=17&Sub_Department_ID=111&categ_id=111&parent_ids=0,1&page_viewall=Y&sNode=&Exp=Y&Search_Dept=&Search_Text=&Search_Sku=

Yes, I just stitch in the ditch, taking them to the long arm quilter is quite expensive, about $80-100/ quilt, I've only taken 2 there- one that had a pattern such that I couldn't figure out how to do it & another that was king size.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can you sneak me in the luggage please . I would love to be there and meet every one


Me too, too bad there's such distances between us all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Norma and Marilyn hope you both have a lovely say ????????????????
> 
> Son past his maths exam s for this year I knew he would even though he thought for certain he had failed , wish I could make him more confident in his own abilities . When he does oral exams or course work he is fine full of confidence but when it comes to written exams he always thinks he has failed


Congratulations to your son.
My youngest is also like that, the written stuff comes hard to him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today:
> 
> Normaedern in Wales
> 
> ...


Happy birthdays, hope you both have a great day


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what is keeping me busy now I'm back from hospital visits had to be there at 1.50 with son spent more time sitting in waiting room than actually in with doctor, home dropped off son and turned back round to take husband to same hospital now home with nice coffee and knitting. Really like how the cardigan is turning out


Sorry you have so many hospital visits . Your little dress and sweater to be are beautiful !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> ********
> Hi Bonnie! Shirley here. I use a lot of acrylic and when I finish a project I still pin it flat and spray it with water (not heavily) and leave it over night. It isn't like wool where you have to shape it that much. It does keep it's shape really well. I know a lot of people don't block
> acrylic. I find it lays flat and keeps its shape better than not when it is lightly sprayed.
> 
> ...


Beautiful lady and awesome tunic !????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say I will not be on much as can only access using free wifis around when out. Out of data for another 11days, boo hoo. Was hoping it would last longer than it did, but will be able to get bigger recharge next time. If I can get on, I will.
> 
> Ttyal


That's too bad, don't you just love limited data plans. 
Hopefully you'll get plenty of crafting done and be able to get on often on free wifi fairly often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well done you two. My best effort was $75 win many years ago.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, 190,000 people were evacuated from Orville, CA. They could be evacuated for two weeks. Water levels have lowered, however, more rain expected Thursday or Friday. 
Gwen, I watched the Westminster Dog Show also. In fact several times as it was rebroadcast in the middle of the night last night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now steady on there Kaye don't go mad and spend all your winnings at once ????


LOL! Nordic Mart has a sale going on, I might be able to buy 2 skeins before shipping. lol Webs has a closeout going on on Rowan yarns, I can't even get one before shipping with that. lolol :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My sisters called me twiggy after the model as I was very thin and all legs they still call me it now or twig not that I'm so skinny now . :sm09:


LOL!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Completely wrong then. Oldest sister used to make something called panacalty not sure that's right spelling but that was a mixture of potatoes onions and corned beef


Kinda sounds like the filling part of a pasty, which is popular in Michigan, where I'm from.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> .....and be English?!! (No offence meant!) No, I'm a proud Scot - although an awful lot of my ancestry is Irish, maybe that's the problem! :sm09:


LOL! There you go, Stout instead of oatcakes! lol I have a lot of Irish in my ancestry also and I do not really like oatcakes, Marla loves the, gets them at our bakery when he makes them and uses them for Strawberry shortcakes, she's mostly German. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Keep going Kaye-Jo, you're almost there!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Heard the name stovies thought it was a type of round bread , so is it like a form of pasty ?


The first time I saw Stovies, I thought stogies, not quite the same things are they? LOLOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, Happy Birthday, have a special day. I'd rather have Welsh cookies than birthday cake.
Marilyn, Happy Birthday, hope you and Ray get to celebrate.
To all: Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> A bit like asking a New Zealander if they come from Australia...or vice versa?!! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for reminding us of KTP birthdays.
Liz, congratulations to son on passing math exams.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthdays, hope you both have a great day


Thank you Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you Normaedern. Celebrate in style.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all! Always a good thing to spread love around!! ♡♡♡


Oh yes, Happy Valentines Day!! I always forget it's Valentines, it was also my dads birthday so that takes precedence. lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I didn't know it was possible to recuperate so quickly.


According to my doctor, I will be off work for 10-14 weeks, possibly 16. My arm will be in a sling for at least two weeks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, Happy Birthday and may it be a special day for you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> The first time I saw Stovies, I thought stogies, not quite the same things are they? LOLOL!


????????????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today:
> 
> Normaedern in Wales
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Normaedern and Railyn!!! 
Thank you Julie for keeping track!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Happy birthday to the birthday girls, and happy Valentine's Day to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> According to my doctor, I will be off work for 10-14 weeks, possibly 16. My arm will be in a sling for at least two weeks.


Hope you have lots of books to read and movies to watch and if the weather is nice enough, some lovely walks. Not sure about knitting, which may not be possible, or should not be possible. :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Norma and Marilyn hope you both have a lovely say ????????????????
> 
> Son past his maths exam s for this year I knew he would even though he thought for certain he had failed , wish I could make him more confident in his own abilities . When he does oral exams or course work he is fine full of confidence but when it comes to written exams he always thinks he has failed


Wonderful news! Congratulations!!! 
I have a good friend who is the same way, she is always sure she did awful, but always passes with flying colors and she's 58.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, 190,000 people were evacuated from Orville, CA. They could be evacuated for two weeks. Water levels have lowered, however, more rain expected Thursday or Friday.
> Gwen, I watched the Westminster Dog Show also. In fact several times as it was rebroadcast in the middle of the night last night.


I love dog shows. Will have to see if I can get it on You Tube.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:



> Dirty Dancing has been playing here. Every time I see it mentioned, I think of him and how he died too soon.


Me too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you have lots of books to read and movies to watch and if the weather is nice enough, some lovely walks. Not sure about knitting, which may not be possible, or should not be possible. :sm17:


Lol, I'm already trying to figure out a way to knit with the left arm not moving at all. It may be possible. Crocheting is out of the question though. I have Netflix, and many books, and a puppy who likes attention. The weather around here is very unpredictable, so we'll see, we've had snow in the beginning of April, and also I've worn shorts on my birthday at the end of March, so..... Who knows


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it said if the dam goes the nearest town will be covered by water 100 feet deep????


That's horrible, beyond horrible!!! I can't imagine what that would be like, I've seen flooding but that's not even flooding, that's the waters taking back what was originally it's own.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that one not too long ago. Mash is such a good show, too bad they didn't have shows like that anymore instead of the reality crap that fills the channels in recent years. About as real as monopoly money????


I heartily agree!! I've been watching Bewitched also, I found it on FETV, by accident.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you're doing better. This bug sure seems to hang on! DH is still hacking away, now he thinks I must have something in the house that's making him cough???? As he mostly coughs in the house at night???? I don't have "smelly" things around because they give me migraines so I have no idea what he thinks it is.


Dry air maybe?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it said if the dam goes the nearest town will be covered by water 100 feet deep????


Oh dear. Thank goodness they are evacuating/ed and hope it doesn't break.

Seems like if it isn't flooding in one part of the world it is fires in another.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, I'm already trying to figure out a way to knit with the left arm not moving at all. It may be possible. Crocheting is out of the question though. I have Netflix, and many books, and a puppy who likes attention. The weather around here is very unpredictable, so we'll see, we've had snow in the beginning of April, and also I've worn shorts on my birthday at the end of March, so..... Who knows


We had about 8 in. of snow but the sun is out today, thank goodness. Sounds like you have a plan! I'm sure everything will take longer to do with one useable arm. I know you will follow instructions with nurse in your name.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, what a thing with the key. Hope they finally arrived and got it out for you. Not sleeping well is no fun for either of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so glad son passed exams. The worrying about grades is the worst and waiting seems to make it all the harder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that one not too long ago. Mash is such a good show, too bad they didn't have shows like that anymore instead of the reality crap that fills the channels in recent years. About as real as monopoly money????


In total agreement. We are watching a lot of the older shows on Netflix. Just finished the Dick Van **** show and now the Mary Tyler one. Also like Alfred Hitchcock, Outer Limits, Twilight Zone, and other older comedies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Slightly better news about my DB - they have decided to go ahead on Wednesday and do the angioplasty on his right leg after the success of the left leg, but best of all they have looked at his toes and decided just to remove the infected middle toe, not the whole lot - they'll hopefully do that on Friday. Also they checked the valves in his heart (by putting a camera down his throat...!!) as they were worried this infection might have damaged them, but fortunately they seem to be ok.
> My aunt's funeral has been arranged for next Wednesday as that was the earliest time we could get at the crematorium.


So glad to hear this about DB Kate. That is wonderful news under bad circumstances with having had diabetes and virus affecting him. Yippee. Now he can heal from much less surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Found neat solar lids that fit on the top of a mason jar. They charge in the sunlight and make enough light for about 4-6 hours that you can actually knit or read by them. You can find them at grommet or doing a google search find just the rechargeable lids that will fit on your fruit jars. I have two and love them. No affiliation, just glad for this discovery. Sent some to each of my sisters. Wish you would have had some Julie. Sorry about the power outages.
> Worried about the terrible eastern USA storms. Sam, are you in blizzard conditions?
> Beautiful quilts and knitted garments. Very creative use of yarn and fabric scraps for sure.


Those sound wonderful!!! Will check them out.

We are further East than Ohio and although we got 8 inches, it was nowhere as bad as further East.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 7:20 pm and I am caught up. Finally.
> 
> Wow it has been busy on here. I spent the day knitting and watching movies.
> 
> ...


That is just downright beautiful Mel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Unfortunately, with puppies, if you don't catch them in the act of the crime, they have no idea what they are being punished for. Guess it's just on me to keep my stuff put up better.


Oh no, I didn't mean spanking the dog, I meant I had thought of someone sitting on it. A stern voice probably works with the dog. Of course if a person had sat on it, the pain would be the lesson.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He has to go for very regular check ups because of all the damage to his organs lots of blood checks to make sure all the medication he has to take for his heart is not doing damage to other organs


May the damage be nil. Yes, for sure side effects from medications are certainly a problem. Good that they are checking him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love dogs! I've been sitting here watching the Westminster Dog Show (Part 1). Such beautiful animals though some are unusual. Part 2 is tomorrow. Off to watch some more of it.
> 
> Going to see Marianne on Thursday! Woohoo! Need a sister-of-the-heart fix!


Big Hello to Marianne!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> We had about 8 in. of snow but the sun is out today, thank goodness. Sounds like you have a plan! I'm sure everything will take longer to do with one useable arm. I know you will follow instructions with nurse in your name.


I will try, but the problem with us nurses is we don't follow directions well when it comes to ourselves, we tend to think we know better....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12 noon here and I had a productive morning. Volunteer hour the to the bank and grocery store. Home and put the groceries away. Took out the dog as well as the garbage and recycling. Have chicken out to thaw and will add sweet potatoes and green beans to make supper. Got Gage a little box of chocolates and a card for Valentine's. Also got one for Greg and card as well. Greg is supposed to be coming for supper tonight. 

Happy Valentines to each and every one of you. I love you all ore then words can express. ❤❤❤

Happy birthday to Norma and Railyn. Wishing you both all the best.???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I will try, but the problem with us nurses is we don't follow directions well when it comes to ourselves, we tend to think we know better....


I'm glad you're the one that said that, i was going to. lolol I have a close friend who's an RN and great with patients, but she's not a good patient herself, I yell at her often. lolol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday ladies. Happy Valentines Day to all.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Last night I was watching a TV program about people who suddenly came into a large amount of money. One such person was in Defience, Ohio. I enjoyed the quick tour of your home town, Sam. Not what I was imagined at all. It is the kind of town that I like. One that has personality and charm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Norma and Marilyn. I hope you're both having a wonderful day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for reminding us of KTP birthdays.
> Liz, congratulations to son on passing math exams.


Thank you, Joy! Just a small contribution- but the time I get there depends on how well/badly I am sleeping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to your son.
> My youngest is also like that, the written stuff comes hard to him


Thank you Bonnie and everyone , at least he is a bit more relaxed now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That seems crazy! Does he officiate at the funeral? I always think it's good to have the funeral asap as until it's over it sort of hangs over your head


No he doesn't participate in any way. I never knew such a person existed but apparently he has to be there to make sure everything is done properly. Must be the most depressing job in the world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Normaedern and Railyn!!!
> Thank you Julie for keeping track!


Thank you Kaye Jo, as I said just a moment ago- it is a small contribution I can make!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so glad son passed exams. The worrying about grades is the worst and waiting seems to make it all the harder.


From me too, congratulations to your boy, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry you have so many hospital visits . Your little dress and sweater to be are beautiful !


Thank you jackie . I've now finished the cardigan, now to make a boy cardigan to go with the shorts I've knit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I didn't mean spanking the dog, I meant I had thought of someone sitting on it. A stern voice probably works with the dog. Of course if a person had sat on it, the pain would be the lesson.


But as she said - if not immediate, there is no point- the dog makes the wrong association.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sonja, congratulations to your son on his exam results. So difficult to boost his confidence when you can see how bright he is and he can't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, 190,000 people were evacuated from Orville, CA. They could be evacuated for two weeks. Water levels have lowered, however, more rain expected Thursday or Friday.
> Gwen, I watched the Westminster Dog Show also. In fact several times as it was rebroadcast in the middle of the night last night.


Is that near you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that near you?


I understood it is somewhere near San Francisco- Joy is in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> No he doesn't participate in any way. I never knew such a person existed but apparently he has to be there to make sure everything is done properly. Must be the most depressing job in the world!


I agree, right up there with funeral director


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The front of the pullover so far.
The color is actually a bit darker than shows up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The front of the pullover so far.
> The color is actually a bit darker than shows up.


It's looking good Kaye


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful; can't wait to see it completed.


Poledra65 said:



> The front of the pullover so far.
> The color is actually a bit darker than shows up.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy birthday, Marilyn and Norma! I hope you have both had a wonderful time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 14 February '17

Happy Valentine's Day.

Another bright sunshiny day - two in a row. About 42° according to my dog yard thermometer. Really heating up my house which is nice as is just basking in the brightness. Tomorrow is to be back to 'more of the usual' and 32°. So I will enjoy today while it lasts.

GREEK CHICKEN GYROS WITH TZATZIKI

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Grilling, Dinner, Lunch, Entertaining
Cuisine: Greek
PREP TIME: 20 mins
COOK TIME: 6 mins
TOTAL TIME: 26 mins
Serves: 4 - 6

INGREDIENTS

2 lb / 1 kg boneless skinless chicken thigh fillets

Marinade

3 large garlic cloves, minced (~ 3 tsp)
3 tsp white wine vinegar (or red wine or apple cider vinegar)
3 tbsp lemon juice
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
3 tbsp Greek yoghurt
1½ tbsp dried oregano
1 tsp salt
Black pepper

Tzatziki

2 cucumbers (to make about ½ - ¾ cup grated cucumber after squeezing out juice)
1¼ cups plain Greek yoghurt
2 tsp white wine vinegar (or red wine or apple cider vinegar)
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil (or more if you want richer)
½ garlic clove, minced
½ tsp salt
Black pepper

Salad

3 tomatoes, deseeded and diced
3 cucumbers, diced
½ red spanish onion, peeled and finely chopped
¼ cup fresh parsley leaves
Salt and pepper
To Serve
4 to 6 pita breads or flat breads

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place the Marinade ingredients in a ziplock bag and massage to mix. Add the chicken into the ziplock bag and massage to cover all the chicken in the Marinade. Marinate for at least 2 hours, preferably 3 hours, ideally 12 hours and no longer than 24 hours.

Make the Tzatziki

1. Cut the cucumber in half lengthwise. Use a teaspoon to scrape the watery seeds out. Coarsely grate the cucumber using a box grater. Then wrap in paper towels or a tea towel and squeeze to remove excess liquid.

2. Place cucumber in a bowl. Add remaining ingredients then mix to combine. Set aside for at least 20 minutes for the flavours to meld.

Salad

1. Combine ingredients in a bowl.

Cook Chicken

1. Brush the outdoor grill with oil, then preheat on medium high. Or heat 1 tbsp of oil in a fry pan over medium high heat.

2. Remove chicken from Marinade. Cook the chicken for 2 to 3 minutes on each side, until golden brown and cooked through (cooking time depends on size of chicken).

3. Remove the chicken from the grill / fry pan onto a plate.

4. Cover loosely with foil and allow to rest for 5 minutes before serving.

Assemble Gyros

1. If your chicken thighs are large, you may need to cut them. Mine were small.

2. Get a pita bread or flatbread (preferably warmed) and place it on a piece of parchment (baking) paper (or you could use foil). Place some Salad down the middle of the bread, then top with chicken and Tzatziki.

3. Roll the wrap up, enclosing it with the parchment paper. Twist the end with the excess parchment paper to secure it.

4. I prefer to lay everything out on a table and let everyone help themselves.

NOTES: 1. This recipe makes a generous amount of Tzatziki. But better to have too much than not enough. 2. I don't recommend freezing the chicken in the marinade for this particular recipe because the yoghurt separates and goes grainy, and I don't know what that will do to the chicken. While the tenderizing /flavour infusion should still work, I think it might not look that nice when cooked.

http://www.recipetineats.com/greek-chicken-gyros-with-tzatziki/

BAKED TORTILLA CHIPS

Author: Liz DellaCroce
Course: Appetizer
Prep Time: 10 mins
Cook Time: 18 mins
Total Time: 28 mins
Cuisine: Mexican
Serves: 8

Ingredients

12 corn tortillas
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon salt

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees and line two baking sheets with foil.

2. Using a pizza slicer, cut tortillas into 8 triangles by cutting in quarters then eighths; place in a bowl.

3. Drizzle olive oil and salt over tortilla triangles and mix well so all tortillas are evenly coated in oil and salt.

4. Divide tortillas evenly between both baking sheets and spread out so that they are in an even layer.

5. Bake for 18-25 minutes or until browned.

Recipe Notes: Store in air tight container for up to 4 days.

Nutrition Facts: Baked Tortilla Chips - Amount Per Serving (1g) - Calories 105 - Calories from Fat 41

% Daily Value*: Total Fat 4.5g; 7% - Saturated Fat 0.4g; 2% - Polyunsaturated Fat 4.1g - Cholesterol 0mg; 0% - Sodium 298mg; 12% - Total Carbohydrates 15g; 5% - Dietary Fiber 1.5g; 6% - Sugars 1.5g - Protein 1.5g; 3%

http://thelemonbowl.com/2017/02/baked-tortilla-chips.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=87dc2350e1-LEMON_BOWL_DAILY_+EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-87dc2350e1-58688965

CROCK POT MUSTARD PORK CHOPS AND POTATOES

Katerina | Diethood
15 min Prep Time
4 hr Cook Time
4 hr, 15 Total Time
SERVES 4

Ingredients

1.5 to 2 pounds small colored potatoes, halved
2 onions, cut in fourths
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon olive oil, divided
4 to 6 boneless pork chops
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup white wine
2 tablespoons spicy brown mustard
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
additional mustard, for serving (optional)
fresh chopped parsley, for garnish (optional)

Instructions

1. Arrange potatoes and onions on the bottom of your slow cooker.

2. Season with salt and pepper and add 1/2 tablespoon olive oil; stir to combine. Set aside.

3. Heat half tablespoon olive oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat.

4. Season pork chops with salt and pepper and add to skillet; sear until just browned on both sides.

5. Transfer pork to slow cooker and arrange over potatoes; set aside.

6. In a small mixing bowl, combine olive oil, wine, mustard, garlic, rosemary, and thyme; whisk until well combined.

7. Pour sauce over pork chops.

8. Cover and cook on LOW for 5 to 6 hours or on HIGH for 3 hours, just until pork chops reach an internal temperature of 165F and potatoes are thoroughly cooked.

9. Remove from slow cooker.

10. Garnish with parsley and serve with additional mustard.

Notes: WW SMART POINTS: 10

http://diethood.com/crock-pot-mustard-pork-chops-potatoes/#Jyg2cpxfsj9TSf3Q.99

Crockpot Butternut Squash Alfredo

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons salted butter
2 small onions, roughly chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup white wine
2 bay leaves
1/4 teaspoon thyme leaves
1/8 teaspoon dried sage
1/4 teaspoon poultry seasoning
salt & pepper, to taste
2 cups chicken or vegetable broth
2 pounds peeled and cubed butternut squash
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese plus more for garnish
1-1 1/2 pounds pasta

Directions:

1. Preheat crockpot to high.

2. In a medium skillet, melt butter over medium heat.

3. Stir in onion and garlic and cook until browned and fragrant, about 3 minutes.

4. Pour in white wine and spices. Simmer 3 minutes.

5. Pour into warmed crockpot along with the 2 cups of broth plus the 2 pounds of squash. Stir, cover and cook 3-4 hours or until squash is very tender.

6. Remove bay leaves from mixture.

7. Using an immersion blender, liquify the squash to create a smooth sauce.

8. Stir in heavy cream and parmesan cheese. Taste and adjust seasoning to your liking. Sauce should be slightly sweet because of the squash.

9. Toss with cooked pasta and serve with extra cheese.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/crockpot-butternut-squash-alfredo/

Southwest Beef and Cabbage Stir Fry

Cook time: 15 mins 
Total time: 25 mins 
Total Cost: $5.68 
Cost Per Serving: $1.42 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ head green cabbage, shredded (about 5 cups) $0.85
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
½ lb. ground beef $1.99
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
1 Tbsp chili powder* $0.30
½ tsp cumin $0.05
Salt to taste $0.05
10oz. can diced tomatoes with green chiles** $0.99
1 cup frozen corn kernels $0.44
2 green onions, sliced $0.21
Taco sauce or hot sauce to taste $0.60

Instructions

1. Remove any damaged outer leaves from the cabbage and give it a good rinse. Remove the core, then finely shred the leaves. Set the shredded cabbage aside.

2. Add the cooking oil, ground beef, minced garlic, chili powder, cumin, and a pinch of salt to a large skillet. Cook over medium heat, breaking up the beef as you go, until the beef is fully browned. If using a higher fat content beef, drain the excess fat from the skillet.

3. Drain most of the liquid from the diced tomatoes, then add them to the skillet along with the frozen corn kernels. Sauté over medium heat until the corn is heated through and most of the liquid on the bottom of the skillet has evaporated. Taste the mixture and add more salt as needed.

4. Add the shredded cabbage and sauté for just a couple minutes more, or until the cabbage just becomes slightly wilted. Top with sliced green onions and a drizzle of taco sauce or hot sauce, then serve.

Notes: *This chili powder is a mild blend of ground chiles and other spices.

**Like Rotel

To make this recipe even faster and easier, use bagged shredded cabbage and substitute the garlic, chili powder, cumin, and salt with a packet of taco seasoning.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/southwest-beef-cabbage-stir-fry/

Whole Wheat Pancakes

Total Time: 15 minutes
Makes 14 pancakes

Ingredients:

2 cups whole wheat flour (I used white whole wheat )
4 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp kosher salt
2 tsp ground cinnamon
2 tsp sugar
2 large eggs
2 cups + 2 tbsp fat free milk
2 tsp vanilla extract
cooking spray

Directions:

1. Mix all dry ingredients in a bowl.

2. Add wet ingredients to the mixing bowl and mix well with a spoon until there are no more dry spots; don't over-mix.

3. Heat a large skillet on medium heat. Lightly spray oil to coat.

4. Pour 1/4 cup of pancake batter. When the pancake starts to bubble, you may add your fruit if you wish. When the bubbles settle and the edges begin to set, flip the pancakes. Repeat with the remainder of the batter.

Nutrition Information: Yield: 7 Servings, Serving Size: 2 pancakes - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 5 - Points +: 4 - Calories: 172 - Total Fat: 2g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 5mg - Sodium: 561mg - Carbohydrates: 31.5g - Fiber: 5g - Sugar: 2.5g - Protein: 9g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/whole-wheat-pancakes/

Golden Chicken Thighs with Charred-Lemon Salsa Verde

ACTIVE: 1 HR 
TOTAL TIME: 3 HR 10 MIN 
SERVINGS: 6 TO 8

INGREDIENTS

CHICKEN

12 bone-in skin-on chicken thighs
24 sage leaves
16 garlic cloves-6 cut into 4 slices each, the rest gently smashed and peeled
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into 12 slices
Strips of zest from 2 lemons
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon chopped thyme
1 tablespoon chopped oregano
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
Kosher salt
12 fresh bay leaves (optional)

SALSA VERDE

1 lemon, cut into 1/2-inch slices and seeded
1 tablespoon plus 1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup chopped oregano
1/4 cup chopped mint
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 anchovy fillet
1/2 teaspoon chopped drained capers
1 teaspoon kosher salt

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

PREPARE THE CHICKEN

1. Run your fingers under the skin of each chicken thigh to create a pocket.

2. Stuff each pocket with 2 sage leaves, 2 slices of garlic and 1 slice of butter.

3. Transfer the stuffed thighs to a large bowl.

4. In a small bowl, stir the lemon zest strips with the smashed garlic, olive oil, chopped herbs and crushed red pepper.

5. Pour the mixture over the chicken and turn to coat.

6. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 2 hours or overnight.

MAKE THE LEMONS (Prior to stuffing under chicken skin)

1. Preheat the oven to 450°.

2. On a baking sheet, toss the lemon slices with 1 tablespoon of the olive oil.

3. Spread the lemon slices in an even layer and bake for 16 to 18 minutes, until charred on the bottom.

4. Transfer to a cutting board and let cool for 5 minutes.

5. Chop the slices into 1/4 -inch pieces. Leave the oven on.

MAKE THE SALSA VERDE

1. In a mortar, mash the oregano and mint with the chopped garlic, anchovy, capers and the 1 teaspoon of salt until a smooth paste forms.

2. Slowly drizzle in the remaining 1/2 cup of olive oil, stirring to create a sauce.

3. Stir in the chopped lemon.

COOKING THE CHICKEN:

1. Heat a very large ovenproof skillet.

2. Season the chicken thighs evenly with 4 teaspoons of salt; reserve the lemon zest and smashed garlic from the marinade.

3. Arrange the chicken thighs skin side down in the skillet and cover with another large skillet or pot weighted down with a few heavy cans.

4. Cook the chicken over moderate heat until the skin is golden brown and crisp, about 15 minutes.

FINISHING:

1. Remove the weight and turn the chicken.

2. Scatter the reserved lemon zest and garlic and the bay leaves, if using, among the thighs.

3. Roast in the oven for about 30 minutes, until the chicken is golden brown and cooked through. Discard the bay leaves.

4. Transfer the chicken to a platter and serve with the salsa verde.

MAKE AHEAD: The salsa verde can be refrigerated overnight. Serve at room temperature.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: The great acidity in Sangiovese-based Umbrian reds allows them to pair with lighter meats like chicken. Try this dish with a Montefalco Rosso

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/golden-chicken-thighs-charred-lemon-salsa-verde?xid=NL_DAILY021417
Sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Only 8.30 pm here, but I am already feeling it must be getting near to bedtime. Yesterday, one of my grandsons had an operation to put grommets (little plastic drains, I know they are called something different in other places) in his ears, for the fourth time. As it turned out, they were only able to do one ear, as they discovered that he had a perforated eardrum on the other side. They also removed his adenoids. He came through fine, and woke up demanding the visit to the toy shop which he had been promised if he was a brave boy! But I think it had all preyed on my mind. I didn't get to sleep until about 2.00, then woke about 3.30, convinced that something awful had happened to him - almost amounting to a panic attack. After that, I managed very little sleep, but was relieved to find this morning that he is pretty much back to his normal self. I haven't done much today - went out for lunch with a group of girlfriends, much to husband's disgust - on Valentines Day! So had to cook this evening, just to make up! Now I am feeling really sleepy, but don't want to go to bed yet - sleeping for a couple of hours, then lying awake for the rest of the night is the last thing I need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not too bad today - would like to lay down but want to wait until bedtime. it's so easy to stay up - hell to pay the next day though. i got up about nine. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> My goodness Sam, if the time that shows on your posts is the actual timezone you are in then it is 5.30AM when you went to bed...... :sm06:
> 
> And it was around 9.30PM on my side of the world. I hope you get your days and nights and better sleep sorted out. You must feel so worn out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday normaedean and railyn. i don't think we have heard from marilyn for a while or i have missed it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today:
> 
> Normaedern in Wales
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what us his major? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Norma and Marilyn hope you both have a lovely say ????????????????
> 
> Son past his maths exam s for this year I knew he would even though he thought for certain he had failed , wish I could make him more confident in his own abilities . When he does oral exams or course work he is fine full of confidence but when it comes to written exams he always thinks he has failed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are all kinds of news floating around. i don't think the condition of the dam in in question - it's the overflow that is the problem. a huge part of it has eroded away - they were going to try and fill it by having rocks dropped into the hole from helicopters. unfortunately there are more storms expected - that is why they were trying to lower the lake fifty feet which might keep the water away from the spillway and allow them to repair it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it said if the dam goes the nearest town will be covered by water 100 feet deep????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I have several nicknames, my father called me Fanackerpan, which is a bit of a mouthful! I answer to Fan, Fran, Franny, Fannie, Annie Fanny Whistle britches. Lol! Enough said. ????


One of my daughters is Francesca, but usually known as Fran. When I was little, I spent most of my waking hours with one or the other on my grandfathers. One of them called me Teenie (from Christine), whereas to the other one, I was always Shoot - I suppose because I was shooting up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

put vicks on his feet and see if that helps the coughing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you're doing better. This bug sure seems to hang on! DH is still hacking away, now he thinks I must have something in the house that's making him cough???? As he mostly coughs in the house at night???? I don't have "smelly" things around because they give me migraines so I have no idea what he thinks it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Only 8.30 pm here, but I am already feeling it must be getting near to bedtime. Yesterday, one of my grandsons had an operation to put grommets (little plastic drains, I know they are called something different in other places) in his ears, for the fourth time. As it turned out, they were only able to do one ear, as they discovered that he had a perforated eardrum on the other side. They also removed his adenoids. He came through fine, and woke up demanding the visit to the toy shop which he had been promised if he was a brave boy! But I think it had all preyed on my mind. I didn't get to sleep until about 2.00, then woke about 3.30, convinced that something awful had happened to him - almost amounting to a panic attack. After that, I managed very little sleep, but was relieved to find this morning that he is pretty much back to his normal self. I haven't done much today - went out for lunch with a group of girlfriends, much to husband's disgust - on Valentines Day! So had to cook this evening, just to make up! Now I am feeling really sleepy, but don't want to go to bed yet - sleeping for a couple of hours, then lying awake for the rest of the night is the last thing I need.


I do hope you get a better night's sleep tonight, Chris. A bit of a worry I would have thought about GS's hearing, but I am no medical expert. Glad he was back to being demanding so quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like rice cakes - i should buy some oat cakes and see what they are like. i can always smother them in peanut butter. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! There you go, Stout instead of oatcakes! lol I have a lot of Irish in my ancestry also and I do not really like oatcakes, Marla loves the, gets them at our bakery when he makes them and uses them for Strawberry shortcakes, she's mostly German. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well we are very close to Autumn now- the nights are closing in, noticeably!


Whereas, for us, the days are becoming noticeably longer. Today has been a beautiful sunny, clear day, and it was still reasonably light at 5.00. I so detest the short, dark winter days. I would hate to live much further north, where the winter days are even shorter. I suspect we may not yet have said goodbye to winter, though. So far, we have had very little really cold weather, but snow at the end of February and well into March is by no means uncommon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are also the worst patients. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I will try, but the problem with us nurses is we don't follow directions well when it comes to ourselves, we tend to think we know better....


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> i like rice cakes - i should buy some oat cakes and see what they are like. i can always smother them in peanut butter. --- sam


I quite like oat cakes as something to eat with cheese. As for rice cakes, I really think I would rather chew cardboard! :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Whereas, for us, the days are becoming noticeably longer. Today has been a beautiful sunny, clear day, and it was still reasonably light at 5.00. I so detest the short, dark winter days. I would hate to live much further north, where the winter days are even shorter. I suspect we may not yet have said goodbye to winter, though. So far, we have had very little really cold weather, but snow at the end of February and well into March is by no means uncommon.


I grew up, much further north - so for me the long nights are a memory of childhood- we have not had much heat this summer, unlike Australia. And for that matter the east coasts of both main Islands- where fires have been burning out of control- and as Fan mentioned one Helicopter Pilot has lost his life.
I do like the ebb and flow of the seasons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really is a nice little town - not a lot to do - three sports bars if you like that sort of thing - a nice multiplex at the mall - general motor's biggest foundry is here and is the largest employer. sports rule regardless of what it is. most of the people are conservative - lots of farming. i am content here - i enjoy the quieter pace - it is not the frantic pae of the city. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Last night I was watching a TV program about people who suddenly came into a large amount of money. One such person was in Defience, Ohio. I enjoyed the quick tour of your home town, Sam. Not what I was imagined at all. It is the kind of town that I like. One that has personality and charm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna see - i wanna see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you jackie . I've now finished the cardigan, now to make a boy cardigan to go with the shorts I've knit


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

about 150 miles north of san francisco. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I understood it is somewhere near San Francisco- Joy is in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that gave me a laugh - i don't want a steady diet of them but they are nice once in a while for something different. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I quite like oat cakes as something to eat with cheese. As for rice cakes, I really think I would rather chew cardboard! :sm25:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Only 8.30 pm here, but I am already feeling it must be getting near to bedtime. Yesterday, one of my grandsons had an operation to put grommets (little plastic drains, I know they are called something different in other places) in his ears, for the fourth time. As it turned out, they were only able to do one ear, as they discovered that he had a perforated eardrum on the other side. They also removed his adenoids. He came through fine, and woke up demanding the visit to the toy shop which he had been promised if he was a brave boy! But I think it had all preyed on my mind. I didn't get to sleep until about 2.00, then woke about 3.30, convinced that something awful had happened to him - almost amounting to a panic attack. After that, I managed very little sleep, but was relieved to find this morning that he is pretty much back to his normal self. I haven't done much today - went out for lunch with a group of girlfriends, much to husband's disgust - on Valentines Day! So had to cook this evening, just to make up! Now I am feeling really sleepy, but don't want to go to bed yet - sleeping for a couple of hours, then lying awake for the rest of the night is the last thing I need.


Glad your grandson came through his operation alright , poor thing will they try again on his other ear


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot; off to fix dinner


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Norma and Marilyn hope you both have a lovely say ????????????????
> 
> Son past his maths exam s for this year I knew he would even though he thought for certain he had failed , wish I could make him more confident in his own abilities . When he does oral exams or course work he is fine full of confidence but when it comes to written exams he always thinks he has failed


Congratulations to him!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what us his major? --- sam


Education system is different here Sam. Son is at unniversitiy studying for his masters in Engineering , he is in his second year of 4 years or it could be 5 years as this unniversitiy is in partnership with some big engineering companies that will take on some students for a year and if they do well the company will pay for the rest of their education . Son is not sure if he wants to go that route or just do the straight 4 years


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Norma and Marilyn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Congratulations to him!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad your grandson came through his operation alright , poor thing will they try again on his other ear


We don't yet know what they can do for him. This poor little chap has numerous problems, both learning difficulties and physical issues, of which the hearing is only part. But he takes it all in his stride and is great fun, although sometimes very hard work!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Only 8.30 pm here, but I am already feeling it must be getting near to bedtime. Yesterday, one of my grandsons had an operation to put grommets (little plastic drains, I know they are called something different in other places) in his ears, for the fourth time. As it turned out, they were only able to do one ear, as they discovered that he had a perforated eardrum on the other side. They also removed his adenoids. He came through fine, and woke up demanding the visit to the toy shop which he had been promised if he was a brave boy! But I think it had all preyed on my mind. I didn't get to sleep until about 2.00, then woke about 3.30, convinced that something awful had happened to him - almost amounting to a panic attack. After that, I managed very little sleep, but was relieved to find this morning that he is pretty much back to his normal self. I haven't done much today - went out for lunch with a group of girlfriends, much to husband's disgust - on Valentines Day! So had to cook this evening, just to make up! Now I am feeling really sleepy, but don't want to go to bed yet - sleeping for a couple of hours, then lying awake for the rest of the night is the last thing I need.


Sorry you had such a disrupted sleep. I'm glad your GS is OK, here we just call them tubes, hope they fixed his troubles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are all kinds of news floating around. i don't think the condition of the dam in in question - it's the overflow that is the problem. a huge part of it has eroded away - they were going to try and fill it by having rocks dropped into the hole from helicopters. unfortunately there are more storms expected - that is why they were trying to lower the lake fifty feet which might keep the water away from the spillway and allow them to repair it. --- sam


There was something in the news about the overflow undercutting the foundations of the overflow & dam & that was a big concern


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Whereas, for us, the days are becoming noticeably longer. Today has been a beautiful sunny, clear day, and it was still reasonably light at 5.00. I so detest the short, dark winter days. I would hate to live much further north, where the winter days are even shorter. I suspect we may not yet have said goodbye to winter, though. So far, we have had very little really cold weather, but snow at the end of February and well into March is by no means uncommon.


We will have at least 2 more months of winter but it is nice to have the days getting longer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I quite like oat cakes as something to eat with cheese. As for rice cakes, I really think I would rather chew cardboard! :sm25:


That's pretty much what I think if rice cakes, the box has more taste????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oroville is quite a ways from here. Evacuees allowed back today with provision they should be ready to leave as quickly as possible if needed.
Maya and I had 45 minute walk, pretty blue skies, light breeze, almost 70F. More rain forecast for weekend and desert greening up nicely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> According to my doctor, I will be off work for 10-14 weeks, possibly 16. My arm will be in a sling for at least two weeks.


That's what I thought. To go back to work in a week just boggles the mind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The front of the pullover so far.
> The color is actually a bit darker than shows up.


It looks to be a lovely pattern and colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Only 8.30 pm here, but I am already feeling it must be getting near to bedtime. Yesterday, one of my grandsons had an operation to put grommets (little plastic drains, I know they are called something different in other places) in his ears, for the fourth time. As it turned out, they were only able to do one ear, as they discovered that he had a perforated eardrum on the other side. They also removed his adenoids. He came through fine, and woke up demanding the visit to the toy shop which he had been promised if he was a brave boy! But I think it had all preyed on my mind. I didn't get to sleep until about 2.00, then woke about 3.30, convinced that something awful had happened to him - almost amounting to a panic attack. After that, I managed very little sleep, but was relieved to find this morning that he is pretty much back to his normal self. I haven't done much today - went out for lunch with a group of girlfriends, much to husband's disgust - on Valentines Day! So had to cook this evening, just to make up! Now I am feeling really sleepy, but don't want to go to bed yet - sleeping for a couple of hours, then lying awake for the rest of the night is the last thing I need.


So glad that your grandson came through the operation well. Kids seem to bounce back a lot better than adults.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I received a notification for the 4th square of the Kniteratti and the message said I would be getting an email with the link to download. I could have downloaded at the time and didn't, stupid me. Haven't received an email and when I go back to download, they want me to pay. Not happy. Sent them an email. Wonder if I will get a reply.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, Happy Birthday, have a special day. I'd rather have Welsh cookies than birthday cake.
> Marilyn, Happy Birthday, hope you and Ray get to celebrate.
> To all: Happy Valentines Day.


I'll echo that. Busy day so just reading.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> One of my daughters is Francesca, but usually known as Fran. When I was little, I spent most of my waking hours with one or the other on my grandfathers. One of them called me Teenie (from Christine), whereas to the other one, I was always Shoot - I suppose because I was shooting up!


I hope you mean growing fast! Shooting up has a different meaning to many!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo, as I said just a moment ago- it is a small contribution I can make!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking good Kaye


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful; can't wait to see it completed.


Thank you, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Only 8.30 pm here, but I am already feeling it must be getting near to bedtime. Yesterday, one of my grandsons had an operation to put grommets (little plastic drains, I know they are called something different in other places) in his ears, for the fourth time. As it turned out, they were only able to do one ear, as they discovered that he had a perforated eardrum on the other side. They also removed his adenoids. He came through fine, and woke up demanding the visit to the toy shop which he had been promised if he was a brave boy! But I think it had all preyed on my mind. I didn't get to sleep until about 2.00, then woke about 3.30, convinced that something awful had happened to him - almost amounting to a panic attack. After that, I managed very little sleep, but was relieved to find this morning that he is pretty much back to his normal self. I haven't done much today - went out for lunch with a group of girlfriends, much to husband's disgust - on Valentines Day! So had to cook this evening, just to make up! Now I am feeling really sleepy, but don't want to go to bed yet - sleeping for a couple of hours, then lying awake for the rest of the night is the last thing I need.


I hope you sleep better tonight, it's amazing how worry about our children and grandchildren can affect our sleep even when we know they are okay. Very good that he's doing better, little ones sure do bounce back quickly don't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like rice cakes - i should buy some oat cakes and see what they are like. i can always smother them in peanut butter. --- sam


I like rice cakes with peanut butter too, once in a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It looks to be a lovely pattern and colour.


Thank you, it's going fairly well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope you mean growing fast! Shooting up has a different meaning to many!


 :sm06: :sm23: 
So true!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, that is disappointing, hope they resend pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nikki, good luck with the surgery


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope you mean growing fast! Shooting up has a different meaning to many!


Growing up fast is how it is interpreted here, does it have some meaning with fire-arms in the States?

Just occurred to me it might be drug related- yes we hear that variation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Growing up fast is how it is interpreted here, does it have some meaning with fire-arms in the States?


Drugs administered by needle injection and not by a doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Drugs administered by needle injection and not by a doctor.


 :sm25: :sm24: Got there a bit late- I've been resting.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Growing up fast is how it is interpreted here, does it have some meaning with fire-arms in the States?


No, Julie, it refers to drug use--using a hypodermic needle to inject liquid heroin, usually, into the blood stream.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: :sm24: Got there a bit late- I've been resting.


I understand that. 
Yes, heroin, and meth are the main ones, but I think there are a couple other things that are injected too. Stupid if you ask me, but then I'm not a drug addict.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> No, Julie, it refers to drug use--using a hypodermic needle to inject liquid heroin, usually, into the blood stream.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I did get to that Joy! Not my usual scene! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I understand that.
> Yes, heroin, and meth are the main ones, but I think there are a couple other things that are injected too. Stupid if you ask me, but then I'm not a drug addict.


Me neither- at least not with illegal drugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me neither- at least nor with illegal drugs.


That is a good thing. lol :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a good thing. lol :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Along with the unbelievable increase in drug-related deaths in this part of Ohio, we are now learning of a 77% increase in the number of Hepatitis C diagnoses. And there is no cure/vaccine available--at least locally, not yet. And we have had at least 5 elementary school-age children die of the flu in the last 2 weeks.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Along with the unbelievable increase in drug-related deaths in this part of Ohio, we are now learning of a 77% increase in the number of Hepatitis C diagnoses. And there is no cure/vaccine available--at least locally, not yet. And we have had at least 5 elementary school-age children die of the flu in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is so sad, mainly drug related I imagine, especially those sharing needles. 
Wow, you don't often hear of children passing from the flu, and to have 5 is even more sad and scary, their poor families.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Tami.


Isn't it? Cats do know the world revolves around them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Along with the unbelievable increase in drug-related deaths in this part of Ohio, we are now learning of a 77% increase in the number of Hepatitis C diagnoses. And there is no cure/vaccine available--at least locally, not yet. And we have had at least 5 elementary school-age children die of the flu in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So sad for the loss of so many children. Flu is shutting down schools in our area as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note. 

Made supper tonight and it was delicious.

Hope you all had a wonderful day????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is hard to fathom all this family has been through but they are people of a strength beyond imagination. How they must treasure the good moments. The love and care they have is amazing and God truly blessed them with Pacer in their lives.


They goal is to keep Bella home as much as possible knowing what her prognosis is. They want to be together as a family as much as is possible so Bella's memories are of family together times. She continues to have new norms that aren't as good as her previous ones. With all the sickness in the community currently they are trying to be self sufficient and keep visitors to a minimum. I don't blame them. I am concerned about Faith currently as she has been unwell for more than a month now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


I wouldn't tolerate my child being mouthy either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sad for the loss of so many children. Flu is shutting down schools in our area as well.


That's not good at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


I'm glad that the evening was mostly good, but can't say I blame Greg for eventually saying something, too bad you are the one left with the fall out though. 
Dinner looks yummy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> They goal is to keep Bella home as much as possible knowing what her prognosis is. They want to be together as a family as much as is possible so Bella's memories are of family together times. She continues to have new norms that aren't as good as her previous ones. With all the sickness in the community currently they are trying to be self sufficient and keep visitors to a minimum. I don't blame them. I am concerned about Faith currently as she has been unwell for more than a month now.


With the levels of flu you sound like you all have going around, I would definitely vote for limiting the comings and goings around those 3 children, and even the parents have to be careful. 
I certainly hope that Faith has a turn for the better soon, that's a quite a while for her to be unwell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a very cute child's sweater. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Ombre-Cardigan-from-Premier-Yarns


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a very cute child's sweater. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Ombre-Cardigan-from-Premier-Yarns


That is very cute, I'll have to make that some day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Along with the unbelievable increase in drug-related deaths in this part of Ohio, we are now learning of a 77% increase in the number of Hepatitis C diagnoses. And there is no cure/vaccine available--at least locally, not yet. And we have had at least 5 elementary school-age children die of the flu in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Terrible about the kids with the flu, it must be a very nasty strain 
Hep C has become quite common, it's also sexually transmitted so get readily passed around & increases the risk of liver cancer by 10 times. Nasty stuff too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


I hope Greg managed to tune Gage in for you. Too bad he had to spoil your nice evening.
Have you got to the counsellor yet?
Supper looks really good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> They goal is to keep Bella home as much as possible knowing what her prognosis is. They want to be together as a family as much as is possible so Bella's memories are of family together times. She continues to have new norms that aren't as good as her previous ones. With all the sickness in the community currently they are trying to be self sufficient and keep visitors to a minimum. I don't blame them. I am concerned about Faith currently as she has been unwell for more than a month now.


I imagine with this nasty flu strain around they are particularly worried. I hope Faith picks up soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a very cute child's sweater. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Ombre-Cardigan-from-Premier-Yarns


Very nice


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I may jinx myself by saying so far I've avoided the bugs going around this winter...hope flu season ends soon and that no others are lost to it. My son had asthma as a small child so we had to be super careful about where he went and who was around him. Another respiratory illness could have killed him, too. I know some people with other conditions are more susceptible to dying from the flu. Scary stuff. Healing thoughts for all who are fighting something. Special thoughts for Bella and Faith and the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> We don't yet know what they can do for him. This poor little chap has numerous problems, both learning difficulties and physical issues, of which the hearing is only part. But he takes it all in his stride and is great fun, although sometimes very hard work!


Hope they can at least finally get his ears sorted so he doesn't have any pain 
.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not good at all.


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
> It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


I hope it will get contained soon. So difficult when homes are involved.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Education system is different here Sam. Son is at unniversitiy studying for his masters in Engineering , he is in his second year of 4 years or it could be 5 years as this unniversitiy is in partnership with some big engineering companies that will take on some students for a year and if they do well the company will pay for the rest of their education . Son is not sure if he wants to go that route or just do the straight 4 years


It can be very advantageous to do the route with going with a company for a year because that is how many get hired right after graduation here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope it will get contained soon. So difficult when homes are involved.


Part of the problem Mary is they also have a major drought, lack of water with which to fight it, obviously, and tinder dry vegetation.

Hoping beyond hope for young Bella and her family. It seems a wise decision to keep the child at home as much as is possible, do I recall that she has Autism as well as all else?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today:
> 
> Normaedern in Wales
> 
> ...


And Happy Birthday ladies from me.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The front of the pullover so far.
> The color is actually a bit darker than shows up.


That is going to be very pretty. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope you mean growing fast! Shooting up has a different meaning to many!


 :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!

*Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
> It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


Oh gosh, very scary. I hope they manage to get the fires under control.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


Happy Birthday Lin! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, very scary. I hope they manage to get the fires under control.


There is little they can do through the night- largely because of steep terrain and the Power lines that cross the hills- that is almost certainly how come the fatal Helicopter crash occurred yesterday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is little they can do through the night- largely because of steep terrain and the Power lines that cross the hills- that is almost certainly how come the fatal Helicopter crash occurred yesterday.


Fires are so devastating. Not good at all.

Well I have skimmed through to catch up. Bedtime for me. Goodnight all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is little they can do through the night- largely because of steep terrain and the Power lines that cross the hills- that is almost certainly how come the fatal Helicopter crash occurred yesterday.


We saw firefighter helicopters on Hawaii which had large buckets they'd dip into the ocean to carry water to the overly dry areas and to fires. I hope they can get the Christchurch fires out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We saw firefighter helicopters on Hawaii which had large buckets they'd dip into the ocean to carry water to the overly dry areas and to fires. I hope they can get the Christchurch fires out.


That is how they do it when possible, Rookie- they are known as Monsoon Buckets. They have been accessing any water that was deep enough. Thank you for your concern!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a quick hello and belated happy birthday to the three KPers and happy Valentines to everyone. It has been feeling more like spring than winter in Minnesota! A bit scary--late fall and early spring. Had my car washed last Friday. So good to get all the salt off.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope you mean growing fast! Shooting up has a different meaning to many!


Yes, that did occur to me later. Words that were quite innocent when I was young have taken on a whole new meaning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


Your supper looks delicious. Too bad that your evening had to turn sour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 15 February '17

I'm up early - 7:15AM - actually I've been awake since three-thirty this morning. This is the second time I have been up since then - I will probably stay up for the duration now. Think it is going to be colder and overcast today. I won't feel bad then if I take a nap later.

I think Heidi and her mother are going shopping in Fort Wayne today - Valentine's Day sales. They will no doubt be gone most of the day.

Banana Bread Doughnuts With Honeyed Yogurt Glaze

Total Time 40 min 
Prep 15 min, Cook 25 min 
Yield 10 doughnuts (100 calories each)

Ingredients

1/3 cup oat flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 medium bananas, mashed
1 large egg
1 medium apple, peeled and grated
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup non-fat Greek yogurt
1 teaspoon honey
1/4 cup chopped walnuts

Preparation

1. Preheat the oven to 350F.

2. In a bowl, combine the dry ingredients then stir in the bananas, egg, apple, and vanilla extract. Use a mixer to incorporate everything.

3. Lightly coat a doughnut pan with cooking spray or vegetable oil and ladle the batter in. Place in oven for 20-25 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean.

4. Remove the doughnuts and let them cool on a wire rack. While cooling, mix together the yogurt and honey in a small bowl.

5. Once completely cooled, dip the top of each doughnut into the yogurt mixture, making sure to coat the entire top. Sprinkle the chopped walnuts on top.

6. You can enjoy right away or refrigerate for 15 to 20 minutes to allow the glaze to firm up.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

1. If you'd like, use full-fat yogurt instead of the non-fat variety. You'll only add a few extra calories per doughnut.

2. You can also give your honeyed yogurt an antioxidant boost. Heat up about 1/4 cup of blueberries until they release their juices, about 3 to 5 minutes on the stovetop with about an inch of water or 45 seconds in the microwave, no water added. Let cool, then stir into the yogurt mixture before dipping your doughnuts in. You can try this with strawberries, too.

Cooking and Serving Tips

1. If you don't have oatmeal flour handy, make your own. Place about 1/3 cup of oats in the food processor and pulse until finely ground.

2. Make sure to measure out the final product-you may need to add a bit more to reach 1/3 cup of final product.

3. For a different take on presentation try grinding your walnuts instead of chopping. Sprinkle them over the entire top of the doughnut after you dip it in the yogurt.

4. You can be versatile with your apple choice as long as you choose one that's sweet.

5. In the end, the grated and blended apple will turn into applesauce, so you don't have to worry about the flesh breaking down while baking. Good choices include red delicious, golden delicious, honeycrisp, and gala apples.

6. Enjoy alongside hot tea, cocoa, or a matcha latte.

http://www.verywell.com/banana-bread-donuts-with-honeyed-yogurt-glaze-4126094?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170214&utm_term=bouncex

Homemade Banana Pudding

Ingredients

½ cup sugar (or splenda)
⅓ cup all purpose flour
3 egg yolks
2 cups milk
1 box Vanilla Wafers
5 bananas
½ teaspoon vanilla
dash salt

For Meringue

3 egg whites
¼ cup sugar

Instructions

1. Place a layer of Nilla Wafers in the bottom of a medium sized mixing bowl.

2. Slice a banana over the top. Repeat two more times with another layer of wafers and remaining bananas.

3. In sauce pot (or double boiler) on medium low heat, add all ingredients except for vanilla. Stir well with wire whisk. 4. Allow to cook, stirring constantly to prevent scorching, until thickened - about fifteen minutes.

5. Add in vanilla and stir. Immediately pour over wafers and bananas.

6. Whip egg whites until foamy. Add sugar. Continue beating on high speed until soft peaks form.

7. Pour onto top of pudding and spread to edges to seal well. Bake at 325 for ten minutes or until top is golden.

http://www.southernplate.com/2017/02/homemade-banana-pudding.html

Apple Calvados Cake

10 to 12 servings
Ingredients

3 1/4 cups (455g) flour
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon baking soda
generous pinch of salt
1 1/2 to 2 cups (350g-400g) sugar, (see headnote)
3 large eggs, at room temperature
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil, such as peanut, canola, or sunflower
1/4 cup (60ml) Calvados
1 cup (140g) walnuts or pecans, toasted and coarsely chopped
3 baking apples (about 1 1/2 pounds, 700g), peeled, cored, and diced

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350ºF (180ºC.) Generously butter a 9-inch (23cm) springform pan, or 10-inch (25cm) round cake pan.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, cinnamon, cloves, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.

3. In a large bowl, whisk together the sugar and the eggs. In a slow, steady stream - as if you were making mayonnaise - whisk in the oil, stirring constantly as you pour, to keep it emulsified. Whisk in the Calvados.

4. Using a spatula, mix in the dry ingredients, then fold in the diced apples and nuts. Scrape the batter into the prepared cake pan and bake for 90 minutes. Because the cake is so dense, it may feel done on top (and a toothpick inserted into the center may come out clean), but it will likely need the full baking time for the cake to be cooked through.

Serving: This moist cake can be served on its own, or with a spoonful of crème fraîche, or ice cream, if you wish.

Storage: I found this cake will keep for 2 to 3 days at room temperature. I would avoid freezing this cake as the apples may become soggy.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/apple-calvados-cake-recipe/

Turmeric Daal

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Mains
Cuisine: Vegan, Gluten Free
Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time::30 mins
Total time: 35 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons coconut oil (or ghee)
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
8 curry leaves
2 small green chillies (optional)
2 cups (280g) red split lentils
2 teaspoons ground coriander
¼ heaped teaspoon ground turmeric
2 teaspoons sea salt flakes
4 cups (1 litre) water
fresh coriander leaves, to serve

Instructions

1. Heat coconut oil in a deep 2 litre saucepan over medium-low.

2. Add cumin seeds, curry leaves and chillies. Fry for a few seconds until the cumin seeds start browning.

3. Reduce heat to low and add the lentils. Fry on low, stirring constantly for about 2 minutes until lentils are glossy and turning a shade richer.

4. Add spices and salt. Mix well.

5. Add water and increase heat to medium-low. Cook uncovered for approximately 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. 6. Top up with half a cup of water if most of it has evaporated.

7. Cover and cook for another 5-10 minutes until the lentils are cooked and creamy. The consistency of the daal should be like a thick soup.

8. Garnish with coriander leaves and serve hot with crusty sourdough or steamed rice.
Notes: I will often chop a small green chili or a small green capsicum and use that instead of 2 whole chillies in this recipe. It adds a lovely, slightly smokey flavour to the daal. When I do this, additionally I like to pan fry a sprig of curry leaves and a whole chili or two in a bit of ghee and add it to the cooked daal as a garnish. It looks absolutely beautiful and smells divine.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/turmeric-daal-red-split-lentils/

Rigatoni Broccoli Rabe Bake

REP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 15 MINUTES
Serves 6-8	
Ingredients

1 bunch broccoli rabe, ends trimmed + roughly chopped into bit size pieces
2 tablespoons olive oil
Kosher salt + pepper
3 ounces pancetta, chopped (optional, but adds great flavor)
1 small yellow onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 red pepper, diced
1 pound ground spicy Italian chicken sausage
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1/2 cup oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained + chopped
1 cup milk
3/4 cup red wine (or water
2 bay leaves
1 pound rigatoni
8 ounces fresh mozzarella cheese, torn
1/2 cup crumbled blue or goat cheese (or your favorite!)

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

1. Place the broccoli rabe on a large, rimmed baking sheet and toss with the olive oil, salt, and pepper. Roast until the broccoli rabe is roasted + crisp, about 10-15 minutes or until the broccoli rabe is tender crisp. Remove from the oven.

Meanwhile, make the sauce.

1. In a heavy bottomed pot, cook the pancetta over medium heat, stirring until the pancetta is lightly browned, about 5 minutes.

2. Add the onion, garlic and red pepper. Cook, stirring until the veggies are softened, about 5 minutes.

3. Push the veggies off to the side of the pan and increase the heat to medium-high.

4. Add 1 tablespoon of olive oil to the center of the pan and crumble in the ground sausage. Cook without stirring for 3 minutes and then begin breaking up the meat. Continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until well browned, about 5 minutes.

5. Add the oregano, basil, and thyme. Cook another minute or so.

6. Add the tomatoes, sun-dried tomatoes, milk, wine, bay leaves, and a good pinch of salt + pepper to the pot. Cook the sauce over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until thickened, about 30 minutes. Discard the bay leaves, taste to season with salt and pepper. Remove from the heat.

7. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Boil the pasta until al dente, drain and toss with the tomato sauce + roasted broccoli rabe.

8. Transfer the pasta to a 9x13 inch baking dish. Top with Gorgonzola and mozzarella cheese.

9. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until the cheese is melted and gooey. Remove and let sit 5 minutes. Serve.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/rigatoni-broccoli-rabe-bake/

Healthy Zucchini Spaghetti with Vodka Sauce and Chicken

1/2 of recipe (about 1 2/3 cups): 365 calories, 9g total fat (4g sat fat), 876mg sodium, 29g carbs, 7.5g fiber, 15.5g sugars, 38g protein

SmartPoints® value 7*

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 20 minutes

Ingredients

8 oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. salt
1 cup canned crushed tomatoes
2 tbsp. tomato paste
2 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
1 tbsp. vodka
1 1/2 tsp. white wine vinegar
3/4 tsp. Italian seasoning
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. onion powder
1/8 tsp. red pepper flakes
1 lb. (about 2 medium) zucchini
1/2 cup frozen peas
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 tbsp. light/reduced-fat cream cheese
2 tbsp. chopped fresh basil

Directions:

1. Pound chicken to 1/2-inch thickness. Season with black pepper and 1/8 tsp. salt.

2. Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat.

3. Cook chicken for about 4 minutes per side, until cooked through. Plate chicken, and cover to keep warm.

4. In a large bowl, combine crushed tomatoes, tomato paste, Parm, vodka, vinegar, and seasonings, including remaining 1/8 tsp. salt. Mix well.

5. Using a spiral vegetable slicer, cut zucchini into spaghetti-like noodles. (If you don't have a spiral veggie slicer, peel zucchini into thin strips, rotating the zucchini after each strip.) Roughly chop for shorter noodles.

6. Clean skillet. Re-spray, and bring to medium-high heat. Cook and stir zucchini until hot and slightly softened, about 2 minutes. Transfer zucchini to a strainer, and thoroughly drain excess liquid.

7. Remove skillet from heat. Re-spray, and return to medium-high heat.

8. Add frozen peas and 2 tbsp. water. Cover and cook for 2 minutes, or until peas have thawed and water has mostly evaporated.

9. Add onion. Cook and stir until veggies have softened and lightly browned, about 4 minutes.

10. Reduce heat to medium low. Carefully add tomato mixture to the skillet. Cook and stir until hot and well mixed, about 2 minutes.

11. Remove skillet from heat, and add cream cheese. Stir until smooth and uniform.

12. Add drained zucchini, and stir until hot and well mixed.

13. Divide between 2 medium bowls.

14. Slice chicken, and add to the bowls. Sprinkle with basil.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS 
www.hungrygirl.com

Caramelized Onion and Mushroom Puffs

Ingredients

1/4 cup butter
3 - 4 cups sliced button mushrooms
1 large onion or 2 medium, sliced thin
1 tablespoon sugar
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1/4 teaspoon thyme
salt and pepper to taste
shredded cheese (your choice, swiss, mozzarella or gruyere)
1 package puff pastry, thawed but cold *
1 egg, beaten

Directions

1. Melt butter in a large fry pan, and add the mushrooms and onion. Stir occasionally over medium heat until the vegetables are tender.

2. Add, the sugar, balsamic vinegar, and thyme. Continue to fry until the onions and mushrooms have caramelized and the liquids have reduced. Season with salt and pepper and set aside to cool to room temperature. Add the cheese and combine.

3. If using the block of puff pastry, roll it out to about a 1/8 inch. I roll mine to about 14 x 14

4. Cut a thin border around the rectangle to clean up the edges and then cut the rectangle into approximately 1 1/2 - 2 inch squares. A pizza wheel works great for this.

5. Brush each square with beaten egg and then drop a heaping teaspoon of onion, mushroom mixture onto the center of each square.

6. Arrange on a lined cookie sheet and freeze before putting into freezer bags or refrigerate until ready to bake. (within a day)

7. Preheat oven to 400. Bake for about 20 minutes or until golden brown. Do not open the oven while the pastry is puffing but once they are beginning to brown, rotate pans if necessary.

* In Canada, puff pastry is available in a 397 gram block and I purchase Tenderflake. Look for it by the frozen pie shells. In the US you can buy it already in sheets, and I believe it would be about a pound so you would just thaw and proceed with step #4. Since the sizes vary, you may get a few more made out of the US box. Do not be afraid to thaw, prepare and then refreeze. I've been making these for several years and they still bake up beautifully. Just be sure to keep the pastry cold and bake it when it is cold!

Makes about 3 dozen

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/caramelized-onion-and-mushroom-puffs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
> It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


They just go from one catastrophe to another. Prayers that everyone stays safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lin, many Happy Returns of the day. Hope you have been enjoying your birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean you have to work for them a certain number of years which kind of pays them back for the money they spent? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Education system is different here Sam. Son is at unniversitiy studying for his masters in Engineering , he is in his second year of 4 years or it could be 5 years as this unniversitiy is in partnership with some big engineering companies that will take on some students for a year and if they do well the company will pay for the rest of their education . Son is not sure if he wants to go that route or just do the straight 4 years


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sorry you're having such difficulty sleeping. Have you tried reading when you wake? Sometimes it will put me to sleep when I wake up that early. I have skimmed the recipes, some are quite unusual. I've been teetering about buying a beef tenderloin. They're on sale here for less than $10/lb. I thought maybe I could cut it up into several steaks and it would last long time. I hesitate at the price but in the long run, it would work out to about $4 a steak.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when the dam broke and sent the wall of water down the moutain into Johnstown they said it was 100 feet tall and the force of the air in front of it blew things down before the water ever reached them including an engine of the tracks laying on it's side. i have an idea that would happen here also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> There was something in the news about the overflow undercutting the foundations of the overflow & dam & that was a big concern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday lin - we miss hearing from you. hope you have a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


Happy Birthday Lin. I hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, Dear Lin, wishing you a wonderful Birthday. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.

This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines. 

I bought these double tulips last week and they look like they have their own little sun inside each flower. 

Supposed to get colder and snow more and then warm up. Like deep sea divers, nature is preparing us for the arrival of Spring. 

Need to look at the new Webs catalog but since I now have a stash, not planning on buying any. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They just go from one catastrophe to another. Prayers that everyone stays safe.


It certainly has seemed like that. Thanks for the prayers Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


These are all so lovely! Glad DH got you the flowers! What a beautiful colander/strainer!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Lin!

Daralene, beautiful strainer and flowers.

I've seen the effects of wildfires...keeping Christchurch in my thoughts and hoping the people and animals stay safe.

Melody, hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all????

There was no arguing or anything this morning. Still in shock as it is a daily occurrence around here. Fingers are crossed that it continues after school.

Working on the Danika baby hat and should be finished soon. Also have the pattern for booties and mitts. 

Will check in later.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are all so lovely! Glad DH got you the flowers! What a beautiful colander/strainer!


Thanks Julie. I don't think I've ever seen a prettier one. I might try and find a way to display it. Would love to get one of those hanging things where you display your pots and pans and hang it from there. Not sure my pots and pans are nice enough to be hanging though. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Lin!
> 
> Daralene, beautiful strainer and flowers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna.

I hadn't heard of the fire in Christchurch. OH NO!!! How awful. I am quite behind on here again so I will check back on other posts to find it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is little they can do through the night- largely because of steep terrain and the Power lines that cross the hills- that is almost certainly how come the fatal Helicopter crash occurred yesterday.


How terribly tragic!!! Hoping they can get this under control before too many homes are lost and people and animals lose their lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Along with the unbelievable increase in drug-related deaths in this part of Ohio, we are now learning of a 77% increase in the number of Hepatitis C diagnoses. And there is no cure/vaccine available--at least locally, not yet. And we have had at least 5 elementary school-age children die of the flu in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I heard on the news yesterday that there was an increase in children dying of the flu. Quite tragic. They said that often it has to do with children who have chronic breathing problems. Not sure if that applies in these cases or not?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


What a beautiful supper Mel. Sorry it ended on a sour note but am glad Greg said something that probably needed to be said.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> They goal is to keep Bella home as much as possible knowing what her prognosis is. They want to be together as a family as much as is possible so Bella's memories are of family together times. She continues to have new norms that aren't as good as her previous ones. With all the sickness in the community currently they are trying to be self sufficient and keep visitors to a minimum. I don't blame them. I am concerned about Faith currently as she has been unwell for more than a month now.


I guess our journey here on this earth is a temporary one, but some paths are harder than others. We certainly don't understand why but they face their adversities daily and find a way to handle it as positively as possible. They serve as inspiration by the way they are facing the suffering of their children, making the very best that they can out of the worst that can happen. I have found that with several people at our Tea Party also. This family and several of our members teach us all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Lin!
> 
> Daralene, beautiful strainer and flowers.
> 
> ...


Fortunately not farming land, in the main- but there will be the wild fauna/flora affected. The fires in Australia have been very hard on the livestock, although so far I don't think there has been human life lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all????
> 
> There was no arguing or anything this morning. Still in shock as it is a daily occurrence around here. Fingers are crossed that it continues after school.
> 
> ...


Long may it last! :sm18:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is a very cute child's sweater. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Ombre-Cardigan-from-Premier-Yarns


Awwww, that is sweet. So is the little girl. Gotta love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I don't think I've ever seen a prettier one. I might try and find a way to display it. Would love to get one of those hanging things where you display your pots and pans and hang it from there. Not sure my pots and pans are nice enough to be hanging though. :sm23:


They are so useful, unless you crash your head into them- a pulley system is a good idea IMO.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i wanna see - i wanna see. --- sam


Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
> It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


July, praying Bronwen and family, and home will be safe, along with all in that area that is in danger. It must be distressing to be so far away with something like this going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How terribly tragic!!! Hoping they can get this under control before too many homes are lost and people and animals lose their lives.


I won't hear more till six. Fortunately only the Helicopter Pilot so far- but people grieving their homes of course as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


It is so beautiful Sonja! The little cardigan is perfect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> July, praying Bronwen and family, and home will be safe, along with all in that area that is in danger. It must be distressing to be so far away with something like this going on.


Won't know much more till daylight! I would not be able to help much, even if I were closer! Other than moral support.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
> It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


Hope they can get it all under control quickly .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are so useful, unless you crash your head into them- a pulley system is a good idea IMO.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Being short, I tend not to think of that, but being tall, you speak from experience. This would be hung over the island, so no bumped heads. That is if I ever do it. I would have to hire someone to do it as I certainly wouldn't want it to come down, so not something in the near future, but will see. It is a little dream anyway and some dreams come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


Just gorgeous. What beautiful knitting, as always!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


Happy birthday from me too Lin hope you are having a lovely day ????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't know much more till daylight! I would not be able to help much, even if I were closer! Other than moral support.


Hoping news is on the positive side when you do hear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, not going to get caught up as I need to get knitting. :sm02: :sm24: See y'all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> does that mean you have to work for them a certain number of years which kind of pays them back for the money they spent? --- sam


Like Mary said they usually get employed by the company but I do think they expect you to work for them for a certain number of years which is as it should be .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


Happy birthday, Lin


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


Happy Birthday Lin


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


Such lovely pictures! I'd the strainer just for display or can you really use it? I would make pasta every day is I had a strainer to use that was that pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely strainer daralene - almost too pretty to use. i love tupips - always make me think of spring. bill's sock is looking great - love the cable up the side. glad you have started to knit again. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


Darling!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - just beautiful sonja - the flowers are fantastic - was that your design? some little girl is going to look pretty cute in that outfit. great job sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KAP dates are 6/9-11/2017. I had been talking about the following weekend, but that Sunday is Father's Day so that won't work. I'm working on a "save the date" document to attach on here. I'll send out the registration forms via email since it will have my personal contact information on it. Send me a PM with the email address that you want me to use for the 2017 KAP distribution list.

We're planning some new features this year, but the main event and purpose is still centered around our wonderful friendships and love and support for one another as embodied by our wonderful Sam and his family!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you jeanette - that sounds great. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> KAP dates are 6/9-11/2017. I had been talking about the following weekend, but that Sunday is Father's Day so that won't work. I'm working on a "save the date" document to attach on here. I'll send out the registration forms via email since it will have my personal contact information on it. Send me a PM with the email address that you want me to use for the 2017 KAP distribution list.
> 
> We're planning some new features this year, but the main event and purpose is still centered around our wonderful friendships and love and support for one another as embodied by our wonderful Sam and his family!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


What a beautiful little set.
Did you make up the pattern for the sweater?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


Love it and I love the way you have picked out the colours with the buttons. A beautiful set for some lucky little girl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:



> It is so beautiful Sonja! The little cardigan is perfect.


Thank you Julie I'm really happy with how the cardigan turned out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Daralene . Your colander is a work of art


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I hope they get the fire under control & Bronwen & family are safe. Seems weird they aren't able to pump ocean water onto the fires.

Daralene lovely colander is so pretty, more like an ornament. Pretty flowers.

Yesterday was my friends birthday so we went to another friends after bowling for wine & cake, was a fun time.
DH kept GKs while I went.
DS was late picking the kids up last night so I was beat by the time they went home. They come back again tonight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just gorgeous. What beautiful knitting, as always!


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Darling!


Thank you nikki


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Such lovely pictures! I'd the strainer just for display or can you really use it? I would make pasta every day is I had a strainer to use that was that pretty!


Just checking back for a short moment.....yes, you can use it and display it both. I will use it for sure. My mom taught me to use my pretty things even if they have a chance of getting broken, stained, etc. Better to use than just sit. Although one could just use it as a beautiful display for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely strainer daralene - almost too pretty to use. i love tupips - always make me think of spring. bill's sock is looking great - love the cable up the side. glad you have started to knit again. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP dates are 6/9-11/2017. I had been talking about the following weekend, but that Sunday is Father's Day so that won't work. I'm working on a "save the date" document to attach on here. I'll send out the registration forms via email since it will have my personal contact information on it. Send me a PM with the email address that you want me to use for the 2017 KAP distribution list.
> 
> We're planning some new features this year, but the main event and purpose is still centered around our wonderful friendships and love and support for one another as embodied by our wonderful Sam and his family!


Those dates look great. There is the possibility of going to Vienna but the dates for that aren't set yet and DH is not in control of that as it is the people in Vienna who are setting the date, so this is as good as any.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Daralene . Your colander is a work of art


I just couldn't believe how beautiful it was and I do tend toward that color. Well, actually I tend toward too many colors. Love red as an accent too and a deeper turquoise, which would go with this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope they get the fire under control & Bronwen & family are safe. Seems weird they aren't able to pump ocean water onto the fires.
> 
> Daralene lovely colander is so pretty, more like an ornament. Pretty flowers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. If I get a display place I can use it and display it. It is quite sturdy and well made. Not cheaply made. Would be quite expensive not on sale.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, pretty sweater.
Mel, dinner looks yummy, sorry it ended on sour note.
OhioJoy, tragic five children dying from flu. 
Julie, praying for safety for Bronwen and family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lin, Happy Birthday, have a special day. 
Julie, thank you for heads up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> beautiful - just beautiful sonja - the flowers are fantastic - was that your design? some little girl is going to look pretty cute in that outfit. great job sonja. --- sam


Thank you Sam I used a pattern for the dress but the cardigan was my own design


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope they can get it all under control quickly .


It has escalated overnight- 8 homes lost- 1000 people have had to be evacuated, the two fires have merged- it is all very serious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
> It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


Oh no! I sure hope that they are somehow able to get it under control quickly so that no more homes are lost. That has to be scary for you, her and the children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Being short, I tend not to think of that, but being tall, you speak from experience. This would be hung over the island, so no bumped heads. That is if I ever do it. I would have to hire someone to do it as I certainly wouldn't want it to come down, so not something in the near future, but will see. It is a little dream anyway and some dreams come true.


A dream for me, my present kitchen is too small even for an island.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has escalated overnight- 8 homes lost- 1000 people have had to be evacuated, the two fires have merged- it is all very serious.


That's bad news. I hope your family are safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping news is on the positive side when you do hear.


No it is very much worse.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love, love, love the strainer! Your flowers are beautiful. Sock is pretty and stitches so even. I see you are using circ. Needles. Are they short circulars?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is going to be very pretty. :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope they get the fire under control & Bronwen & family are safe. Seems weird they aren't able to pump ocean water onto the fires.
> 
> Daralene lovely colander is so pretty, more like an ornament. Pretty flowers.
> 
> ...


The problem, Bonnie is the lie of the land, and the major power pylons in the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


Happy Birthday TNS/Lin!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, pretty sweater.
> Mel, dinner looks yummy, sorry it ended on sour note.
> OhioJoy, tragic five children dying from flu.
> Julie, praying for safety for Bronwen and family.


Thanks Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess our journey here on this earth is a temporary one, but some paths are harder than others. We certainly don't understand why but they face their adversities daily and find a way to handle it as positively as possible. They serve as inspiration by the way they are facing the suffering of their children, making the very best that they can out of the worst that can happen. I have found that with several people at our Tea Party also. This family and several of our members teach us all.


Daralene, well said!

Sonja, what a lovely set!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lin, Happy Birthday, have a special day.
> Julie, thank you for heads up.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I sure hope that they are somehow able to get it under control quickly so that no more homes are lost. That has to be scary for you, her and the children.


It has got much worse overnight- I am just about to head back to see what the television broadcast has to say.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a beautiful little set.
> Did you make up the pattern for the sweater?


Thank you Bonnie yes I just let the needles do the knitting ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's bad news. I hope your family are safe.


They are down on the flat- but DGD may be unable to go to school- it is on the hill that is burning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Love it and I love the way you have picked out the colours with the buttons. A beautiful set for some lucky little girl.


Thank you certainly much Angela


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks so yummy.


gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


pacer said:


> I wouldn't tolerate my child being mouthy either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto again!


Poledra65 said:


> With the levels of flu you sound like you all have going around, I would definitely vote for limiting the comings and goings around those 3 children, and even the parents have to be careful.
> I certainly hope that Faith has a turn for the better soon, that's a quite a while for her to be unwell.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Are these fires caused by nature or arson or what? Praying that Bronwen stays safe.


Lurker 2 said:


> As if they had not had enough with the earthquaking, Christchurch, where Bronwen lives is now burning. Today they have lost at least 4 homes in the hill suburbs to the fires, and many have had to be evacuated.
> It is Bronwen's side of the city, but at present only the hills are at risk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lin! Hope you have a fantastic day!


Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the pictures are lovely. I would use the beautiful strainer for a yarn bowl! LOL!!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is stunning!



Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, well said!
> 
> Sonja, what a lovely set!


Thank you Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOOHOO!!! Have sent you a PM for myself and one for Marianne!
\


RookieRetiree said:


> KAP dates are 6/9-11/2017. I had been talking about the following weekend, but that Sunday is Father's Day so that won't work. I'm working on a "save the date" document to attach on here. I'll send out the registration forms via email since it will have my personal contact information on it. Send me a PM with the email address that you want me to use for the 2017 KAP distribution list.
> 
> We're planning some new features this year, but the main event and purpose is still centered around our wonderful friendships and love and support for one another as embodied by our wonderful Sam and his family!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A dream for me, my present kitchen is too small even for an island.


My last kitchen was so tiny that the fridge was about 2 ft. high, if that high (dorm size) and you could hardly turn around in it, the kitchen that is, not the fridge.:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: A one person kitchen for sure. Was fun for a while and now my kitchen is about the size of that whole apartment, although I might admit that the view from that apartment was amazing, overlooking the Cathedral/Dom, Rhine, Rhine Park, and could see all the way to Bonn and the Eiffel mountains. Small but best view in Cologne.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the pictures are lovely. I would use the beautiful strainer for a yarn bowl! LOL!!!


Oh WOW!!!! Aren't you the creative one, thinking outside the box. Perhaps one of those gift strainers will become my new yarn bowl and I will have to think of something else to gift. LOL Great idea and lots of holes to put different color yarn through if I am doing multi-colors. Thanks Gwen, it takes a lot of minds to come together and make us brilliant!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a beautiful design - especially the flowers. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I used a pattern for the dress but the cardigan was my own design


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No it is very much worse.


Oh no Julie. I imagine even for those who aren't involved in the fire yet, the smoke will be quite hard on those with breathing problems and perhaps cause problems for those who haven't had trouble. I will be praying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love, love, love the strainer! Your flowers are beautiful. Sock is pretty and stitches so even. I see you are using circ. Needles. Are they short circulars?


At first I used the 2 circulars on the whole top part that Kehinkle taught us at KAP, then I just switched to the smaller circular for the foot, but as soon as the decreases start I will go back to the 2 needles again. Hadn't thought that through. Would have been better to use the small circular on the above, but I like both methods so sometimes switch back and forth. I learned magic loop and that is good but not my favorite. Was getting pretty good at it though so it is a nice alternative way to knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, well said!
> 
> Sonja, what a lovely set!


Thank you Joy. It puts tears in my eyes when I think of the hard paths some on here have walked and are walking, and also those not on here but that we care about. Sometimes I understand about suffering and others not. I do tend to think that if I were the Creator, I would make it so we didn't suffer but just were all able to be together. Oh dear, I'd better stop before I sound like a Miss America contestant. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie yes I just let the needles do the knitting ????


You will have to set a video recorder on or voice activated tape recorder so you can record what you are doing as I'm sure others will want to make your creations. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are down on the flat- but DGD may be unable to go to school- it is on the hill that is burning.


I hope they don't let them go to school!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, just awake watching morning breakfast news. The fires have taken 7 homes and the life of a pilot. It's horrendous to see the hills on fire.
We went up there with our nephew last May to see the view, and I can't believe what is happening right now. It makes me so sad, they have suffered so much from quakes and now this. Thank you all for your concerns for our country, much appreciated to have your support.
But there's rain coming so hopefully it will be enough to extinguish the fire. Our defence force are working there now, and lots of extra police too. Hospital geared up for extra patients with respiratory problems. 
Wow Sonja your little set is just adorable, what a fabulous talent you have.
Daralene, the colander is way too pretty to use. I love it! and the pretty flowers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just awake watching morning breakfast news. The fires have taken 7 homes and the life of a pilot. It's horrendous to see the hills on fire.
> We went up there with our nephew last May to see the view, and I can't believe what is happening right now. It makes me so sad, they have suffered so much from quakes and now this. Thank you all for your concerns for our country, much appreciated to have your support.
> But there's rain coming so hopefully it will be enough to extinguish the fire. Our defence force are working there now, and lots of extra police too. Hospital geared up for extra patients with respiratory problems.
> Wow Sonja your little set is just adorable, what a fabulous talent you have.
> Daralene, the colander is way too pretty to use. I love it! and the pretty flowers.


It will definitely get used. I only have one life and I will put it to good use. Thinking I might have to gift myself one of the ones I bought as a gift for a yarn bowl though, thanks to Gwen's idea and also for display when not in used. We will see how the one I use holds up though. I think it would be a shame not to use it and every time I use it, it will be a moment of beauty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

In addition to the fires, I was reading about the whale beachings. Apparently, and sadly so, New Zealand probably gets the most. One time there were over 1000 that beached themselves. I can't even imagine the sadness of that event:

While unusually large, the stranding is not New Zealand's largest.  In 1918 a world record 1000 whales stranded on Long Beach in the Chatham Islands. Pilot whales again made headlines in 1985 when 450 whales were left stranded at Kawa Bay on Great Barrier Island.

Pilot whales are known to strand at a higher frequency because of their "strong social bonds" explained Daren. "When one whale goes astray the whole pack often follows and pilot whales often travel in very large packs."

Other causes of stranding include natural or environmental factors such as whales beaching themselves when they're old and unable to navigate rough weather, or encountering difficulty giving birth. New evidence also suggests that artificial sonar signals can also play a part. Whales rely on their hearing for communication and finding food and this can be scrambled by human sonar activity.

Farewell Split has a history of whale strandings, said Daren. "If you were to design a natural environmental whale trap, you'd design Farewell Split". The area has claimed over 680 whales since record keeping began with the last incident leaving 28 pilot whales stranded in 2012. (This doesn't include the latest stranding.)

Ok, time to get back to knitting (much happier) and change radio station. It's on the classical station but sure isn't my style right now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> In addition to the fires, I was reading about the whale beachings. Apparently, and sadly so, New Zealand probably gets the most. One time there were over 1000 that beached themselves. I can't even imagine the sadness of that event:
> 
> While unusually large, the stranding is not New Zealand's largest.  In 1918 a world record 1000 whales stranded on Long Beach in the Chatham Islands. Pilot whales again made headlines in 1985 when 450 whales were left stranded at Kawa Bay on Great Barrier Island.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting about the whales, its notorious for stranding, and the terrain makes it worse for them.
Love the yarn bowl idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are these fires caused by nature or arson or what? Praying that Bronwen stays safe.


It is tinder dry- there has not been any mention of Arson- just warnings about having any sort of blaze, BBQ, etc. Bronwen is ok- we have just texted- DGD will still be able to go to school. The only thing she said was that way across town, at work yesterday they lost power for about an hour. Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My last kitchen was so tiny that the fridge was about 2 ft. high, if that high (dorm size) and you could hardly turn around in it, the kitchen that is, not the fridge.:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: A one person kitchen for sure. Was fun for a while and now my kitchen is about the size of that whole apartment, although I might admit that the view from that apartment was amazing, overlooking the Cathedral/Dom, Rhine, Rhine Park, and could see all the way to Bonn and the Eiffel mountains. Small but best view in Cologne.


The view would have compensated for a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Julie. I imagine even for those who aren't involved in the fire yet, the smoke will be quite hard on those with breathing problems and perhaps cause problems for those who haven't had trouble. I will be praying.


Thanks Daralene! They have been warning people not to delay getting to the doctor if they have problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope they don't let them go to school!!!


I think the school is on the flat, and well away- also the wind direction has shifted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is stunning!


Thank you very much gwen


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Just marking my spot, celebrating Valentine's Day a day late. Just had lunch at Longhorn steakhouse, now at the theater watching a special showing of An Affair to Remember.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the pictures are lovely. I would use the beautiful strainer for a yarn bowl! LOL!!!


Oh, great idea!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just awake watching morning breakfast news. The fires have taken 7 homes and the life of a pilot. It's horrendous to see the hills on fire.
> We went up there with our nephew last May to see the view, and I can't believe what is happening right now. It makes me so sad, they have suffered so much from quakes and now this. Thank you all for your concerns for our country, much appreciated to have your support.
> But there's rain coming so hopefully it will be enough to extinguish the fire. Our defence force are working there now, and lots of extra police too. Hospital geared up for extra patients with respiratory problems.
> Wow Sonja your little set is just adorable, what a fabulous talent you have.
> Daralene, the colander is way too pretty to use. I love it! and the pretty flowers.


Thank you Fan . I'll keep my fingers crossed that the rain comes soon and is enough to help with extinguishing the fire


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is tinder dry- there has not been any mention of Arson- just warnings about having any sort of blaze, BBQ, etc. Bronwen is ok- we have just texted- DGD will still be able to go to school. The only thing she said was that way across town, at work yesterday they lost power for about an hour. Thanks Gwen!


My niece in Atlanta, Georgia had a fire start once in her yard just from the dry leaves getting combusted from the extreme heat. I never knew that could happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just marking my spot, celebrating Valentine's Day a day late. Just had lunch at Longhorn steakhouse, now at the theater watching a special showing of An Affair to Remember.


Good for you. We hope to celebrate later this week. DH had a session with students till after 9pm on Valentine's, so will have dinner Thursday, perhaps. Always fun to extend it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My niece in Atlanta, Georgia had a fire start once in her yard just from the dry leaves getting combusted from the extreme heat. I never knew that could happen.


Lightening of course can often be the cause, but in this case I don't think it is!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you don't sound like anyone but a very compassionate person to me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you and Bronwen are in touch and you know what is happening.

I just got back from Gastro doc and I have another coloscooy scheduled next Thursday. Dont mind the exam but dread the prep it is so debilitating.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The apple calvados cake sounds really good. I've saved the onion and mushroom puffs. I will be doing these when I have a group together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry you're having such difficulty sleeping. Have you tried reading when you wake? Sometimes it will put me to sleep when I wake up that early. I have skimmed the recipes, some are quite unusual. I've been teetering about buying a beef tenderloin. They're on sale here for less than $10/lb. I thought maybe I could cut it up into several steaks and it would last long time. I hesitate at the price but in the long run, it would work out to about $4 a steak.


I went to buy the tenderloin but I was too late---they were sold out. :sm13: He who hesitates is lost.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene I love the colander. Blue is my fave color. It is just beautiful. 

Sonja the newest set is fantastic.???? 

Happy birthday Lin. All the best.???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Whipped up the hat mitts and booties today. 
In the picture it looks plum color but true color is burgundy. Of all the little knits I've made from Marianna Mel on Ravelry I have to say i think this is my fave of all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


What a pretty strainer! No wonder you bought it. I would too if I saw one like that. Sure would cheer up the kitchen. Lovely flowers too. The sock looks so soft. I would probably have trouble remembering where I left off. Has happened to me often. I thought we were heading closer to Spring but when I looked out the window at noon, it was blowing a blizzard. It stopped though and the snow didn't stay. We're supposed to hit close to 50 on the weekend so maybe we'll be lucky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I don't think I've ever seen a prettier one. I might try and find a way to display it. Would love to get one of those hanging things where you display your pots and pans and hang it from there. Not sure my pots and pans are nice enough to be hanging though. :sm23:


My DH found one for me. It was used in a butcher shop and I used to hang my orange pots from it. No longer have it though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I heard on the news yesterday that there was an increase in children dying of the flu. Quite tragic. They said that often it has to do with children who have chronic breathing problems. Not sure if that applies in these cases or not?


I saw that on the news too. It so surprising in this day and age that children can succumb to the flu.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


Sonja, that is absolutely gorgeous. Some little girl will look so pretty in that outfit. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those dates look great. There is the possibility of going to Vienna but the dates for that aren't set yet and DH is not in control of that as it is the people in Vienna who are setting the date, so this is as good as any.


What a great trip that will be.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has escalated overnight- 8 homes lost- 1000 people have had to be evacuated, the two fires have merged- it is all very serious.


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are down on the flat- but DGD may be unable to go to school- it is on the hill that is burning.


Is the fire now near Bronwen's place?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just awake watching morning breakfast news. The fires have taken 7 homes and the life of a pilot. It's horrendous to see the hills on fire.
> We went up there with our nephew last May to see the view, and I can't believe what is happening right now. It makes me so sad, they have suffered so much from quakes and now this. Thank you all for your concerns for our country, much appreciated to have your support.
> But there's rain coming so hopefully it will be enough to extinguish the fire. Our defence force are working there now, and lots of extra police too. Hospital geared up for extra patients with respiratory problems.
> Wow Sonja your little set is just adorable, what a fabulous talent you have.
> Daralene, the colander is way too pretty to use. I love it! and the pretty flowers.


I hope the rain comes soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you and Bronwen are in touch and you know what is happening.
> 
> I just got back from Gastro doc and I have another coloscooy scheduled next Thursday. Dont mind the exam but dread the prep it is so debilitating.


It was good that she replied to my text! I just have to use the IT with that girl!

I have never had a Colonoscopy- from all I have heard hopefully won't need one.

All the very best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Whipped up the hat mitts and booties today.
> In the picture it looks plum color but true color is burgundy. Of all the little knits I've made from Marianna Mel on Ravelry I have to say i think this is my fave of all.


That's a lovely set, Mel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is the fire now near Bronwen's place?


No, she says it is far enough away for them to feel safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's good news - you should feel better now. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is tinder dry- there has not been any mention of Arson- just warnings about having any sort of blaze, BBQ, etc. Bronwen is ok- we have just texted- DGD will still be able to go to school. The only thing she said was that way across town, at work yesterday they lost power for about an hour. Thanks Gwen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope it is the original and not a remake. cary grant and deborah kerr - i thought it was a great movie. one thing that i did not know what that it was a remake of McCarey's 1939 film Love Affair, starring Irene Dunne and Charles Boyer. two of my favorites. they sure don't make movies like they used to. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just marking my spot, celebrating Valentine's Day a day late. Just had lunch at Longhorn steakhouse, now at the theater watching a special showing of An Affair to Remember.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they would be fun to make just to nosh on. --- sam



budasha said:


> The apple calvados cake sounds really good. I've saved the onion and mushroom puffs. I will be doing these when I have a group together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they will have it on sale again - hopefully cheaper. --- sam



budasha said:


> I went to buy the tenderloin but I was too late---they were sold out. :sm13: He who hesitates is lost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gorgeous melody - you have outdone yourself on this set - the color is great - the design is great - good job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Whipped up the hat mitts and booties today.
> In the picture it looks plum color but true color is burgundy. Of all the little knits I've made from Marianna Mel on Ravelry I have to say i think this is my fave of all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's good news - you should feel better now. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: It was good to hear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is supposed to be our weekend temperature - sounds good to me. --- sam



budasha said:


> What a pretty strainer! No wonder you bought it. I would too if I saw one like that. Sure would cheer up the kitchen. Lovely flowers too. The sock looks so soft. I would probably have trouble remembering where I left off. Has happened to me often. I thought we were heading closer to Spring but when I looked out the window at noon, it was blowing a blizzard. It stopped though and the snow didn't stay. We're supposed to hit close to 50 on the weekend so maybe we'll be lucky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, she says it is far enough away for them to feel safe.


That's a relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a relief.


 :sm24:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> My last kitchen was so tiny that the fridge was about 2 ft. high, if that high (dorm size) and you could hardly turn around in it, the kitchen that is, not the fridge.:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: A one person kitchen for sure. Was fun for a while and now my kitchen is about the size of that whole apartment, although I might admit that the view from that apartment was amazing, overlooking the Cathedral/Dom, Rhine, Rhine Park, and could see all the way to Bonn and the Eiffel mountains. Small but best view in Cologne.


My first kitchen after getting married had small appliances. The fridge was about 3 feet tall and the oven was so small that I baked cookies in a pie pan. That was in Wiesbaden, Germany. I don't think I really cared. It was fun being married and in Germany.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Wild fires are about the most scary thing I can think of. I have seen many as I grew up in the hills and things would get so dry.. So my thoughts and prayers are for those who are having to endure them now. Julie, I especially hope your family is OK.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I am so sorry fire has escalated. Praying for Bronwen's safety.

Mel, I love the texture and see why this might be your favorite outfit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, I love that movie too, also Sleepless in Seattle.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many happy returns Lin!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a lovely set, Mel.


I agree! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, she says it is far enough away for them to feel safe.


Very glad to hear that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene I love the colander. Blue is my fave color. It is just beautiful.
> 
> Sonja the newest set is fantastic.????
> 
> Happy birthday Lin. All the best.???? ???? ???? ???? ????


Thank you Mel , your set is gorgeous too 
Hooray for Marianna and her lovely free patterns????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, she says it is far enough away for them to feel safe.


That is good news julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I used a pattern for the dress but the cardigan was my own design


I think you could make a fortune if you wrote up patterns for your great designs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad Bronwen is keeping you posted & they are safe. Hope the fire is Never control soon & they get lots of rain.

Melody, lovely little set.

Gwen you are so inventive, I would never think to use the colander as a yarn bowl but I'm sure it would work great.

Joy, I hope the new colonoscopy finds what's troubling you so at least the prep will be worth the bother. We used to book people for those procedures & ive often told people to plan to stay home as they would thread the eye of a needle at 40 paces????????

Seems I haven't accomplished a lot today, I got up with a nasty headache, not sure if it was from the 1/2 glass of wine I had yesterday or something else. I'm fine now.did a little cleaning/ organizing in my craft room, I found some mor fleece scraps so I guess I'll be making a few more hats.
The quilt club purchased 2 paper piecing patterns-something I've never tried before-& we are to try to do that next month when we get together ..I was digging through my stash to see if I have the right fabrics or will have to buy some. I found some that may work for the flower but don't have suitable fabrics for the leaf runner.
Here's what we will be making, both are pretty but I think they will be very time consuming. Has anyone tried this before?

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/impatiens+placemat+pattern.do

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/one+leaf+wall+hanging+pattern.do


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have read only a small amount of what has been going on this week. It has been a busy week as usual and my back decided to have some pain these past few days. Monday night the pain was bad enough that I thought I might get sick. Fortunately I didn't get sick.

I want to share Dianna's blog from today. Please scroll through it and see if you can have the opportunity to watch her video. It was touching. https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/02/15/romance-at-the-castle/#comment-39763

We are waiting to find out if Matthew has been accepted into another disabled artist's competition which is being held in Minneapolis in April. It is close to where Machriste lives so it would be fun to visit once again if all works out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the knitting gagesmom. Beautiful!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to those celebrating this week. I hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## tessknits (Sep 26, 2016)

S


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> My niece in Atlanta, Georgia had a fire start once in her yard just from the dry leaves getting combusted from the extreme heat. I never knew that could happen.


I have seen mulch fires when it gets too hot and no rain.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


That outfit is just gorgeous. Some little girl will look so beautiful in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


Lovely strainer and beautiful flowers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all????
> 
> There was no arguing or anything this morning. Still in shock as it is a daily occurrence around here. Fingers are crossed that it continues after school.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the peacefulness of morning will carry over into a peaceful evening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they will have it on sale again - hopefully cheaper. --- sam


Hope you're right, but it's not likely. :sm13:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


The strainer is beautiful. I love butterflies. Open toed socks for DH???? They do look great. I know he will wear them and enjoy them when they are finished. He truly appreciates your talents as much as you appreciate his.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad Bronwen is keeping you posted & they are safe. Hope the fire is Never control soon & they get lots of rain.
> 
> Melody, lovely little set.
> 
> ...


I've done place mats before but not that one. Interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Wild fires are about the most scary thing I can think of. I have seen many as I grew up in the hills and things would get so dry.. So my thoughts and prayers are for those who are having to endure them now. Julie, I especially hope your family is OK.


Thank you Marilyn, there's a lot of people suffering, because they have been through so much- 11 houses razed now. Oh and two sheds. People in several cases literally have just the clothes on their back. However there is a fund raiser- 'Give a Little' which people are donating to, and already a sizeable sum has been collected for the children of the Helicopter Pilot/former SAS Soldier who died in yesterday's crash.
Thank you for your concern for my family, Bronwen assures me they are Okay, and my brother is well clear of the blaze. 
However when you see the map of the fire it is covering a horrifyingly large area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read only a small amount of what has been going on this week. It has been a busy week as usual and my back decided to have some pain these past few days. Monday night the pain was bad enough that I thought I might get sick. Fortunately I didn't get sick.
> 
> I want to share Dianna's blog from today. Please scroll through it and see if you can have the opportunity to watch her video. It was touching. https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/02/15/romance-at-the-castle/#comment-39763
> 
> We are waiting to find out if Matthew has been accepted into another disabled artist's competition which is being held in Minneapolis in April. It is close to where Machriste lives so it would be fun to visit once again if all works out.


Thanks for sharing Dianna's blog. Fingers crossed for Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I am so sorry fire has escalated. Praying for Bronwen's safety.
> 
> Mel, I love the texture and see why this might be your favorite outfit.


Thanks Joy for your concern- Bronwen should be okay, with luck; they could do with the rain that we have today, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very glad to hear that.


Thank you Kate!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, have had several coloscopies so all too familiar with prep. Awful! Like being in early pregnancy+having flu!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of the problem Mary is they also have a major drought, lack of water with which to fight it, obviously, and tinder dry vegetation.
> 
> Hoping beyond hope for young Bella and her family. It seems a wise decision to keep the child at home as much as is possible, do I recall that she has Autism as well as all else?


She does have autism mixed in with all the other health issues. She started receiving in home services from the autism center recently which is helpful since so many strangers have to talk to her and work with her routinely. She is such a precious little girl. The children get along so well and love each other so much. I thought it was precious that Maddie was setting up bed in the room next to Cole's while the parents were at the hospital because she knows that Cole has anxiety when the parents are gone and a sibling is in the hospital. I remember Cole asking his mom for a bandaid when he was much younger. Mom asked what he needed a bandaid for and his response was "my heart is broken and it needs a bandaid to feel better." Wow!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, I forgot to say that I love the way the sock is coming along, it's a lovely color too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just checking back for a short moment.....yes, you can use it and display it both. I will use it for sure. My mom taught me to use my pretty things even if they have a chance of getting broken, stained, etc. Better to use than just sit. Although one could just use it as a beautiful display for sure.


I agree. I have a lovely glass cream pitcher that I use every day, even though it's delicate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> She does have autism mixed in with all the other health issues. She started receiving in home services from the autism center recently which is helpful since so many strangers have to talk to her and work with her routinely. She is such a precious little girl. The children get along so well and love each other so much. I thought it was precious that Maddie was setting up bed in the room next to Cole's while the parents were at the hospital because she knows that Cole has anxiety when the parents are gone and a sibling is in the hospital. I remember Cole asking his mom for a bandaid when he was much younger. Mom asked what he needed a bandaid for and his response was "my heart is broken and it needs a bandaid to feel better." Wow!!!!


You really wonder how much any one child can bear, these children have had to face so much in their short lives. No wonder Cole needed a bandaid- if only it were that easy. How is Cole now, by the way? I am so glad for Bella that help is coming from people who should understand some of her special problems.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My niece in Atlanta, Georgia had a fire start once in her yard just from the dry leaves getting combusted from the extreme heat. I never knew that could happen.


We had a compost pile do that once. It was pretty strange! Luckily my husband was home at the time so we were able to put it out quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's my cross stitch of Tigger, finally climbed out of the frog pond and finished it.
One done 5 more to do, of various themes for 2 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, very cute Tigger.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful work, Sonja!

Mel, glad you had a quiet morning. Long may it last.

Julie, glad to hear your folks are safe but keeping those in the path and those having lost things in my thoughts.

Forgot what else I was going to say. Bother. Hugs and blessings.

Oh, yes! Tigger! He's wonderful!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, very cute Tigger.


Thank you, I'm pleased it's finished, it's been a pain at times to do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your cough goes soon Pammie you must be worn out . Mine has got a 100% better can go most of the day now without coughing and no aching ribs now if I can stop feeling like a wet lettuce and find some energy I'll be happy


Thank you. I took my last antibiotic today, but sadly, still coughing quite a lot. I'm going to email the doctor tomorrow if I don't sleep throughout the night. I slept most of the night last night, but have coughed throughout the day. So glad that you are better! I do think coughing zaps your energy! My ribs hurt, too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You really wonder how much any one child can bear, these children have had to face so much in their short lives. No wonder Cole needed a bandaid- if only it were that easy. How is Cole now, by the way? I am so glad for Bella that help is coming from people who should understand some of her special problems.


Cole's rash has gotten a lot better. He is on a 2 year treatment plan. Chemo shots given at home each week and infusion treatment every 4 weeks to weaken the immune system. He has nausea as a side effect of the mess.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I received a notification for the 4th square of the Kniteratti and the message said I would be getting an email with the link to download. I could have downloaded at the time and didn't, stupid me. Haven't received an email and when I go back to download, they want me to pay. Not happy. Sent them an email. Wonder if I will get a reply.


I couldn't find the link for the download either. I plan on checking back to see if it is there now. Hopefully, we will both be able to get it without any trouble.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, I admire you for finishing UFO! So much more fun for me to start something new! I'm not terribly disciplined about finishing UFO's.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Growing up fast is how it is interpreted here, does it have some meaning with fire-arms in the States?
> 
> Just occurred to me it might be drug related- yes we hear that variation.


My first reaction was growing up fast.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


So sorry it ended with Gage having a temper tantrum. Maybe he feels stressful with his dad "visiting". Most children want their parents to be together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, very cute Tigger.


He is, isn't he!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful work, Sonja!
> 
> Mel, glad you had a quiet morning. Long may it last.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much, Sorlenna, on both counts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you. I took my last antibiotic today, but sadly, still coughing quite a lot. I'm going to email the doctor tomorrow if I don't sleep throughout the night. I slept most of the night last night, but have coughed throughout the day. So glad that you are better! I do think coughing zaps your energy! My ribs hurt, too!


What you say, Pammie, is sadly only too true- coughing really does 'zap' your energy. Hope the ribs feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cole's rash has gotten a lot better. He is on a 2 year treatment plan. Chemo shots given at home each week and infusion treatment every 4 weeks to weaken the immune system. He has nausea as a side effect of the mess.


Oh golly, poor kid. At least the rash is a lot better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My first reaction was growing up fast.


Nice to know I am not alone!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I admire you for finishing UFO! So much more fun for me to start something new! I'm not terribly disciplined about finishing UFO's.


Thank you, 
I'm usually more disciplined at finishing UFOs but just needed to do something new. I think Tiggers bouncy nature got into my brain and had me
Jumping all over the place and not concentrating properly, hence the frog pond lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, Marla called this morning and asked if I wanted to go to lunch, so we went to Scottsbluff to the Cafe de Paris since a friend had given her a gift certificate, then stopped at Target so I could get refills for my Catbox Genie. When I got home I tackled the the dog pooh in the back yard, the ground is finally thawed enough but also dry enough, to get it all picked up from the winter so far, I was bad, I never let it get that bad, but everytime it'd plan to get out there to clean it up, it'd either be cold and frozen or it'd be wet and mucky. Hopefully the dogs appreciate my hard work. lolol It took about 2 hours. Yes, I hang my head in shame. :sm12: 
I haven't gotten much else accomplished for some reason. I guess I should clean the two fish tanks I haven't gotten done yet, and the fridge, I may do that when I get caught up the rest of the way here. 
I hope everyone has had a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just awake watching morning breakfast news. The fires have taken 7 homes and the life of a pilot. It's horrendous to see the hills on fire.
> We went up there with our nephew last May to see the view, and I can't believe what is happening right now. It makes me so sad, they have suffered so much from quakes and now this. Thank you all for your concerns for our country, much appreciated to have your support.
> But there's rain coming so hopefully it will be enough to extinguish the fire. Our defence force are working there now, and lots of extra police too. Hospital geared up for extra patients with respiratory problems.
> Wow Sonja your little set is just adorable, what a fabulous talent you have.
> Daralene, the colander is way too pretty to use. I love it! and the pretty flowers.


I sure hope that the rain is enough to do the job but not so much anything floods. 
It is so sad to see fires, flooding, or tornado/cyclones destruction, but the loss of lives is the worst.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went out for dinner tonight instead of yesterday and it was horrible. Went to a restaurant we usually enjoy but the last few times it seems to have gone downhill and tonight was the worst. My steak was more charcoal than meat though I ordered it medium and the baked potato was so cold butter wouldn't melt and the skin so hard it couldn't be cut with a knife. The waitress was so sweet and attentive so when she asked how it was I politely told her that her service was great but the food terrible. I told her not to worry, I'd take it home to my dogs. She still sent over the manager that agreed it was inexcuseable and said they had had a number of similar complaints lately. She took most of the cost off our bill (offered to completely redo the order but I just wanted to get home). We ended up paying for our drinks only. Still left the waitress a good tip though because it was not her fault.

Tomorrow, I mentioned yesterday, I am to Marianne's. This afternoon I spoke with DH's cousin that is about an hour from Marianne's and I am going to go to see her when I leave Marianne's and spend the night. She is so excited as I am too. They have just within the past couple of months moved into a new home so that will be fun to see. Cousin Judy is so much fun to be around too. Bless her heart she also has been battling bronchitis and pneumonia for 3 months so I'm going to pamper her when I get there; perhaps will go grocery shopping and fix dinner for her. She's a knitter too and I'm trying to convince her to come to the KAP.

We also got our taxes done today and are thrilled that we will be getting a nice refund. We're going to try and earmark the refund to clearing off some bills and giving DD some for Oxford trip.


Cashmeregma said:


> Good for you. We hope to celebrate later this week. DH had a session with students till after 9pm on Valentine's, so will have dinner Thursday, perhaps. Always fun to extend it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Joy. You are so right about the dreadful prep for the colonoscopy. Will keep you in prayer that all will go well and that if there are any issues that the test will guide the doctor(s) in healing you.



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you and Bronwen are in touch and you know what is happening.
> 
> I just got back from Gastro doc and I have another coloscooy scheduled next Thursday. Dont mind the exam but dread the prep it is so debilitating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. Love the color and I think I agree with you; the pattern is definitely a favorite!


gagesmom said:


> Whipped up the hat mitts and booties today.
> In the picture it looks plum color but true color is burgundy. Of all the little knits I've made from Marianna Mel on Ravelry I have to say i think this is my fave of all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's my cross stitch of Tigger, finally climbed out of the frog pond and finished it.
> One done 5 more to do, of various themes for 2 boys and 4 girls.


Nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH built my pot rack. I really like it but lately have trouble looking up and/or reaching the items to get them down. Can't be lower or DH would bang his head. Oh well....can deal with it.


budasha said:


> My DH found one for me. It was used in a butcher shop and I used to hang my orange pots from it. No longer have it though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I couldn't find the link for the download either. I plan on checking back to see if it is there now. Hopefully, we will both be able to get it without any trouble.


I sent them an email and they sent me a link to Ravelry. I did get it. Try that. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you and Bronwen are in touch and you know what is happening.
> 
> I just got back from Gastro doc and I have another coloscooy scheduled next Thursday. Dont mind the exam but dread the prep it is so debilitating.


Oh yuck! I hope that the results are good though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with that Bonnie! Sonja does excellent work.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you could make a fortune if you wrote up patterns for your great designs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Whipped up the hat mitts and booties today.
> In the picture it looks plum color but true color is burgundy. Of all the little knits I've made from Marianna Mel on Ravelry I have to say i think this is my fave of all.


It is so cute, and the color is wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad Bronwen is keeping you posted & they are safe. Hope the fire is Never control soon & they get lots of rain.
> 
> Melody, lovely little set.
> 
> ...


It has to be a major relief knowing that Bronwen and the children are safe.

Glad you are feeling better. 
Those will be lovely, I think the quilters I know were doing paper piecing a while back, but I don't know anything more about it, just remember Sue and Kathy talking about it at knit group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read only a small amount of what has been going on this week. It has been a busy week as usual and my back decided to have some pain these past few days. Monday night the pain was bad enough that I thought I might get sick. Fortunately I didn't get sick.
> 
> I want to share Dianna's blog from today. Please scroll through it and see if you can have the opportunity to watch her video. It was touching. https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/02/15/romance-at-the-castle/#comment-39763
> 
> We are waiting to find out if Matthew has been accepted into another disabled artist's competition which is being held in Minneapolis in April. It is close to where Machriste lives so it would be fun to visit once again if all works out.


I hope that your back is better and you don't have anymore pain. 
Thank you for sharing the link, that was lovely. 
Hopefully Matthew will be accepted, that would be so exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tessknits said:


> S


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's my cross stitch of Tigger, finally climbed out of the frog pond and finished it.
> One done 5 more to do, of various themes for 2 boys and 4 girls.


Awe, he's cute!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Marla called this morning and asked if I wanted to go to lunch, so we went to Scottsbluff to the Cafe de Paris since a friend had given her a gift certificate, then stopped at Target so I could get refills for my Catbox Genie. When I got home I tackled the the dog pooh in the back yard, the ground is finally thawed enough but also dry enough, to get it all picked up from the winter so far, I was bad, I never let it get that bad, but everytime it'd plan to get out there to clean it up, it'd either be cold and frozen or it'd be wet and mucky. Hopefully the dogs appreciate my hard work. lolol It took about 2 hours. Yes, I hang my head in shame. :sm12:
> I haven't gotten much else accomplished for some reason. I guess I should clean the two fish tanks I haven't gotten done yet, and the fridge, I may do that when I get caught up the rest of the way here.
> I hope everyone has had a great day.


I am afraid my back yard is so big at the moment- I just let the grass cutting man 'ride rough-shod' through all Ringo's poops. Plus I wish he would have a particular spot, that would be easier- but no, he goes where ever he may!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It has to be a major relief knowing that Bronwen and the children are safe.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.
> Those will be lovely, I think the quilters I know were doing paper piecing a while back, but I don't know anything more about it, just remember Sue and Kathy talking about it at knit group.


I was a bit worried because I could not recall the location of DGD's school but it is on the flat not up the hill like the primary school- that one was closed. Yes it was a relief!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This crochet shawl pattern is going to drive me to the funny farm! But thanks to my intrepid tester, it seems to be getting there at last...maybe! LOL. Back to it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I hope you back is better soon. Sending good wishes to Matthew that he gets in the art competition 

Pammie, hope that darn cold finally gives up, not good when you cough until your ribs hurt.

Gwen, so disappointing when you go out & get terrible food but good that they didn't charge you for it. We didn't go out but will go in thto city this weekend.- hopefully Red Lobster

Kaye, good woman for getting the yard cleaned, I'm so glad I don't have to do that. We trained Kimber to go out in the field so no picking up. I'm so glad I live on a farm.

Fan, Tigger is great, are you framing it? It always feels so good to get them done

Tomorrow will be a busy day, DH is off to Prince Albert-3 hrs away to get the car fixed & has to be there at 9am. I have the GKs to get off to school & GD has canskate at 4 so won't be worth coming home between school & that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, have a great trip & visit with Marianne & your cousin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP dates are 6/9-11/2017. I had been talking about the following weekend, but that Sunday is Father's Day so that won't work. I'm working on a "save the date" document to attach on here. I'll send out the registration forms via email since it will have my personal contact information on it. Send me a PM with the email address that you want me to use for the 2017 KAP distribution list.
> 
> We're planning some new features this year, but the main event and purpose is still centered around our wonderful friendships and love and support for one another as embodied by our wonderful Sam and his family!


You have mail! I have put the dates into my calendar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Still reading to. Catch up but want to say saddened to hear about the children dying from the flu, the fires and flooding. Will keep the prayers going, especially for Bronwen and family. 

Happy Birthday to those I have missed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I sent them an email and they sent me a link to Ravelry. I did get it. Try that. Let me know if it works.


I got it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read only a small amount of what has been going on this week. It has been a busy week as usual and my back decided to have some pain these past few days. Monday night the pain was bad enough that I thought I might get sick. Fortunately I didn't get sick.
> 
> I want to share Dianna's blog from today. Please scroll through it and see if you can have the opportunity to watch her video. It was touching. https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/02/15/romance-at-the-castle/#comment-39763
> 
> We are waiting to find out if Matthew has been accepted into another disabled artist's competition which is being held in Minneapolis in April. It is close to where Machriste lives so it would be fun to visit once again if all works out.


Fingers crossed for Matthew!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Fingers crossed for Matthew!


Same here! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope you back is better soon. Sending good wishes to Matthew that he gets in the art competition
> 
> Pammie, hope that darn cold finally gives up, not good when you cough until your ribs hurt.
> 
> ...


Hi Bonnie, Yes I think it will be framed, as will the others. Started on a Winnie the Pooh bear next. They're fun to do even with trips to frog pond!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i hope it is the original and not a remake. cary grant and deborah kerr - i thought it was a great movie. one thing that i did not know what that it was a remake of McCarey's 1939 film Love Affair, starring Irene Dunne and Charles Boyer. two of my favorites. they sure don't make movies like they used to. --- sam


Yes, it was, 60th anniversary. The ending always makes me cry.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> Here's my cross stitch of Tigger, finally climbed out of the frog pond and finished it.
> One done 5 more to do, of various themes for 2 boys and 4 girls.


Sooo cute!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


Excellent work! I especially like the cardigan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sooo cute!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid my back yard is so big at the moment- I just let the grass cutting man 'ride rough-shod' through all Ringo's poops. Plus I wish he would have a particular spot, that would be easier- but no, he goes where ever he may!!!!!!


David just goes over it with the mower in the Summer, but it was so bad from this winter thatI couldn't walk to the gate to take trash to the dumpster hardly without stepping in some and over by my clothes line was just as bad. 
Yes, if they would just go in one spot it would make things much easier. lol

I just got back from my neighbors, she messaged me to go over to look at her daughters neck, the daughter wanted to know if there are lymph nodes behind the ears, yes, there are and probably a sinus issue. lolol but I ended up visiting for 31/2 hours. lol Had a great time though, the girls had us laughing so hard that our ribs and faces hurt. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope you back is better soon. Sending good wishes to Matthew that he gets in the art competition
> 
> Pammie, hope that darn cold finally gives up, not good when you cough until your ribs hurt.
> 
> ...


I feel great relief in having gotten it all done. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David just goes over it with the mower in the Summer, but it was so bad from this winter thatI couldn't walk to the gate to take trash to the dumpster hardly without stepping in some and over by my clothes line was just as bad.
> Yes, if they would just go in one spot it would make things much easier. lol
> 
> I just got back from my neighbors, she messaged me to go over to look at her daughters neck, the daughter wanted to know if there are lymph nodes behind the ears, yes, there are and probably a sinus issue. lolol but I ended up visiting for 31/2 hours. lol Had a great time though, the girls had us laughing so hard that our ribs and faces hurt. lol


I've neglected the yard pick-up also. I really need to get out there and get started. Hopefully I'll feel up to it tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That outfit is just gorgeous. Some little girl will look so beautiful in it.


Thank you Mary. 
Got my fingers crossed for Mathew , hope he gets chosen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here's my cross stitch of Tigger, finally climbed out of the frog pond and finished it.
> One done 5 more to do, of various themes for 2 boys and 4 girls.


It's lovely Fan . I love the Winning the Pooh characters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful work, Sonja!
> 
> Mel, glad you had a quiet morning. Long may it last.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorrlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I couldn't find the link for the download either. I plan on checking back to see if it is there now. Hopefully, we will both be able to get it without any trouble.


It was a different way of getting the link this time as it took you to the page with all the squares on . But only showed 3 squares. In the top right hand corner it said 4 squares so I clicked on that then the 4 th square appeared. Hope you and Liz manage to get it 
Also hope your cough disappears soon ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was a different way of getting the link this time as it took you to the page with all the squares on . But only showed 3 squares. In the top right hand corner it said 4 squares so I clicked on that then the 4 th square appeared. Hope you and Liz an age to get it
> Also hope your cough disappears soon ????


I think I went the long way around, but I did get it! I'll remember your tip for next time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You have mail! I have put the dates into my calendar.


Got it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A bit like asking a New Zealander if they come from Australia...or vice versa?!! :sm16: :sm09:


Think it upsets the Kiwis more than us.
But yes the same idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm back home- but in order to manage to catch up with everything I will attempt to read and not comment too much- not that I usually succeed too well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Still reading to. Catch up but want to say saddened to hear about the children dying from the flu, the fires and flooding. Will keep the prayers going, especially for Bronwen and family.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those I have missed.


Thank you Tami- they are concerned that there maybe winds over night to fan things again- contained but not controlled is the words they are using.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you could make a fortune if you wrote up patterns for your great designs


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David just goes over it with the mower in the Summer, but it was so bad from this winter thatI couldn't walk to the gate to take trash to the dumpster hardly without stepping in some and over by my clothes line was just as bad.
> Yes, if they would just go in one spot it would make things much easier. lol
> 
> I just got back from my neighbors, she messaged me to go over to look at her daughters neck, the daughter wanted to know if there are lymph nodes behind the ears, yes, there are and probably a sinus issue. lolol but I ended up visiting for 31/2 hours. lol Had a great time though, the girls had us laughing so hard that our ribs and faces hurt. lol


One of Mum's early Corgis (a Pembroke, with the short tail) was brilliant he would wait his moment for when the gate was open- cross the little dirt road, to the track where the neighbouring farmers' cows trecked to and from milking, do his business in a particular clump of grass, and return home.

That is great you enjoyed your visit, those lymph nodes behind the ear can be very achy in my experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think it upsets the Kiwis more than us.
> But yes the same idea.


That is odd, I would have said the same , but the other way round!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Along with the unbelievable increase in drug-related deaths in this part of Ohio, we are now learning of a 77% increase in the number of Hepatitis C diagnoses. And there is no cure/vaccine available--at least locally, not yet. And we have had at least 5 elementary school-age children die of the flu in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Scary for the Flu to be taking such young ones (unless they had a predisposing condition to increase the likelihood of getting it and the severity). Usually young or old and those already unwell who get it so severely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg came for supper tonight and it was good for the majority of the evening. Gage got mouthy and his dad held his tongue for quite a while. Then said something to Gage about it. Gage ended up having a fit. So the evening ended on a sour note.
> 
> Made supper tonight and it was delicious.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful day????


Good on Greg for saying something- Gage needs to know that it is not just you saying it is wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is odd, I would have said the same , but the other way round!


But your not really a Kiwi (at least my parents are Australian even I wasn't born here :sm02: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've caugh tup- now to get through a few more of the large number of emails.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But your not really a Kiwi (at least my parents are Australian even I wasn't born here :sm02: )


Darowil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I have served out 61 years (nearly) does that not qualify me?- I am going to insist that you are British!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


They are all lovely. I have never seen double tulips before. Wow. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have served out 61 years (nearly) does that not qualify me?- I am going to insist that you are British!


I'm happy to be British- I love Britain. :sm02: When I lived there I was never really quite sure which I was. But listening to me talk I could never convince anyone I was English! Except when it came to cricket- I am Aussie through and through!
If I was the only person to consider I would likely go back. But far too much family to ever really be able to do it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, very cute Tigger.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm happy to be British- I love Britain. :sm02: When I lived there I was never really quite sure which I was. But listening to me talk I could never convince anyone I was English! Except when it came to cricket- I am Aussie through and through!
> If I was the only person to consider I would likely go back. But far too much family to ever really be able to do it.


mmm, I would not mind going back for an extended stay- but there is no way an NZ pension would allow me to survive!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the finished set Sam. The dress is the same colours as I used in the cardigan for some reason it looks a complete different shade


Oh wow Sonja, that is adorable. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmm, I would not mind going back for an extended stay- but there is no way an NZ pension would allow me to survive!


Well no family would mean no David around and that would mean that the superannuation we have for 2 will be doing 1. And while it probably wouldn't do 2 it should do 1! But I'd rather David around so hopefully I won't be considering living in England


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has escalated overnight- 8 homes lost- 1000 people have had to be evacuated, the two fires have merged- it is all very serious.


Oh no! :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Joy. It puts tears in my eyes when I think of the hard paths some on here have walked and are walking, and also those not on here but that we care about. Sometimes I understand about suffering and others not. I do tend to think that if I were the Creator, I would make it so we didn't suffer but just were all able to be together. Oh dear, I'd better stop before I sound like a Miss America contestant. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


But very well said Daralene.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is tinder dry- there has not been any mention of Arson- just warnings about having any sort of blaze, BBQ, etc. Bronwen is ok- we have just texted- DGD will still be able to go to school. The only thing she said was that way across town, at work yesterday they lost power for about an hour. Thanks Gwen!


Thank goodness Bronwen and family are safe and ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you and Bronwen are in touch and you know what is happening.
> 
> I just got back from Gastro doc and I have another coloscooy scheduled next Thursday. Dont mind the exam but dread the prep it is so debilitating.


You have my sympathy for the prep. I have one every 3 years too. Horrid. All the best.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel , your set is gorgeous too
> Hooray for Marianna and her lovely free patterns????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well no family would mean no David around and that would mean that the superannuation we have for 2 will be doing 1. And while it probably wouldn't do 2 it should do 1! But I'd rather David around so hopefully I won't be considering living in England


Right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no! :sm13:


At last count it was 11 houses and 2 sheds razed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness Bronwen and family are safe and ok.


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here's my cross stitch of Tigger, finally climbed out of the frog pond and finished it.
> One done 5 more to do, of various themes for 2 boys and 4 girls.


Aaaww :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went out for dinner tonight instead of yesterday and it was horrible. Went to a restaurant we usually enjoy but the last few times it seems to have gone downhill and tonight was the worst. My steak was more charcoal than meat though I ordered it medium and the baked potato was so cold butter wouldn't melt and the skin so hard it couldn't be cut with a knife. The waitress was so sweet and attentive so when she asked how it was I politely told her that her service was great but the food terrible. I told her not to worry, I'd take it home to my dogs. She still sent over the manager that agreed it was inexcuseable and said they had had a number of similar complaints lately. She took most of the cost off our bill (offered to completely redo the order but I just wanted to get home). We ended up paying for our drinks only. Still left the waitress a good tip though because it was not her fault.
> 
> Tomorrow, I mentioned yesterday, I am to Marianne's. This afternoon I spoke with DH's cousin that is about an hour from Marianne's and I am going to go to see her when I leave Marianne's and spend the night. She is so excited as I am too. They have just within the past couple of months moved into a new home so that will be fun to see. Cousin Judy is so much fun to be around too. Bless her heart she also has been battling bronchitis and pneumonia for 3 months so I'm going to pamper her when I get there; perhaps will go grocery shopping and fix dinner for her. She's a knitter too and I'm trying to convince her to come to the KAP.
> 
> We also got our taxes done today and are thrilled that we will be getting a nice refund. We're going to try and earmark the refund to clearing off some bills and giving DD some for Oxford trip.


You are going to have heaps of fun with Marianne and your cousin. Enjoy. Golly 3 months of bronchitis and pneumonia isnt good at all.
What a shame your meal wasn't nice at all but good that they refunded the cost... as they should.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday to note today, and it is nearly half gone, because of the time zones! TNS (Lin) on Guernsey/Alderney has her birthday today!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, to Lin*


Thank you Julie, and everyone. Sorry I'm not participating much but am swamped with family matters to sort out, otherwise all is well with my immediate folks. I'm keeping up via the summaries - thank you so much ladies, they're invaluable!
I've read with increasing horror about the various disasters in California and New Zealand, and Australia. We've certainly upset Mother Nature. I hope you and yours are all keeping safe...commiserations to those who've recently lost dear ones and may those who are ill find relief. I'll be back before too long! <<<<<<Hugs >>>>> to everyone at the TP table, including the newer arrivals who don't know me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm happy to be British- I love Britain. :sm02: When I lived there I was never really quite sure which I was. But listening to me talk I could never convince anyone I was English! Except when it came to cricket- I am Aussie through and through!
> If I was the only person to consider I would likely go back. But far too much family to ever really be able to do it.


That's how I feel too , plan was to always go home but that's not going to happen now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow Sonja, that is adorable. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, healing energy sent your way. I'm still coughing also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tessknits, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Julie, and everyone. Sorry I'm not participating much but am swamped with family matters to sort out, otherwise all is well with my immediate folks. I'm keeping up via the summaries - thank you so much ladies, they're invaluable!
> I've read with increasing horror about the various disasters in California and New Zealand, and Australia. We've certainly upset Mother Nature. I hope you and yours are all keeping safe...commiserations to those who've recently lost dear ones and may those who are ill find relief. I'll be back before too long! <<<<<<Hugs >>>>> to everyone at the TP table, including the newer arrivals who don't know me.


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hug Marieanne for me and have a wonderful time with your coousin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I got it!


Good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went out for dinner tonight instead of yesterday and it was horrible. Went to a restaurant we usually enjoy but the last few times it seems to have gone downhill and tonight was the worst. My steak was more charcoal than meat though I ordered it medium and the baked potato was so cold butter wouldn't melt and the skin so hard it couldn't be cut with a knife. The waitress was so sweet and attentive so when she asked how it was I politely told her that her service was great but the food terrible. I told her not to worry, I'd take it home to my dogs. She still sent over the manager that agreed it was inexcuseable and said they had had a number of similar complaints lately. She took most of the cost off our bill (offered to completely redo the order but I just wanted to get home). We ended up paying for our drinks only. Still left the waitress a good tip though because it was not her fault.
> 
> Tomorrow, I mentioned yesterday, I am to Marianne's. This afternoon I spoke with DH's cousin that is about an hour from Marianne's and I am going to go to see her when I leave Marianne's and spend the night. She is so excited as I am too. They have just within the past couple of months moved into a new home so that will be fun to see. Cousin Judy is so much fun to be around too. Bless her heart she also has been battling bronchitis and pneumonia for 3 months so I'm going to pamper her when I get there; perhaps will go grocery shopping and fix dinner for her. She's a knitter too and I'm trying to convince her to come to the KAP.
> 
> We also got our taxes done today and are thrilled that we will be getting a nice refund. We're going to try and earmark the refund to clearing off some bills and giving DD some for Oxford trip.


Sorry your dinner turned out to be a dud. Thankfully you didn't have to pay for it but it was disappointing. Hope you enjoy the day with your cousin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've neglected the yard pick-up also. I really need to get out there and get started. Hopefully I'll feel up to it tomorrow.


I have to do that too. I looked out the window this morning after Candy had gone out and what did I see, but a skunk. Thank goodness it wasn't there when she went out or I'd be trying to get rid of skunky smell. I'm sure it was looking for a place to nest. Luckily there isn't any space to get in under my deck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was a different way of getting the link this time as it took you to the page with all the squares on . But only showed 3 squares. In the top right hand corner it said 4 squares so I clicked on that then the 4 th square appeared. Hope you and Liz manage to get it
> Also hope your cough disappears soon ????


Thanks, Sonja, we did get it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Excellent work! I especially like the cardigan.


Thank you Pammie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> The strainer is beautiful. I love butterflies. Open toed socks for DH???? They do look great. I know he will wear them and enjoy them when they are finished. He truly appreciates your talents as much as you appreciate his.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not so sure he'd wear them open-toed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy for your concern- Bronwen should be okay, with luck; they could do with the rain that we have today, though.


So glad to hear this. My heart goes out to the pilot's family and those who have lost their homes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you, have had several coloscopies so all too familiar with prep. Awful! Like being in early pregnancy+having flu!


The sad thing is that you get so many when you have this type of problem. If you get sore from the prep, you can make a solution of xylitol and warmer and soak a cloth to out next to the skin after cleaning. It cuts the acid that irritates.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree. I have a lovely glass cream pitcher that I use every day, even though it's delicate.


It feels so special doesn't it, each morning when you use it. I remember a saying that goes something like, Life is not measured by the number of breaths you take but by the moments that take your breath away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to get ready for my diet appointment. I'm losing very slowly but still moving in the right direction. The traveling to New Orleans put me behind for sure. There the fish swim in butter and lovely spices.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad to hear this. My heart goes out to the pilot's family and those who have lost their homes.


That is kind of you, thanks Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you will do.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope you back is better soon. Sending good wishes to Matthew that he gets in the art competition
> 
> Pammie, hope that darn cold finally gives up, not good when you cough until your ribs hurt.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, One of our nephews who is a missionary has just been sent to live in Prince Albert. He and his wife worked for many years in Ontario up near Hudson Bay among the First Nations people. Joanna is originally from Saskatchewan - Regina - I think. I didn't realize they were that close to you. I think they requested to be a little closer to her parents.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have to do that too. I looked out the window this morning after Candy had gone out and what did I see, but a skunk. Thank goodness it wasn't there when she went out or I'd be trying to get rid of skunky smell. I'm sure it was looking for a place to nest. Luckily there isn't any space to get in under my deck.


Good it wasn't around when you let her out.
I always check before I turn Kimber loose, I don't want no skunk smell


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, One of our nephews who is a missionary has just been sent to live in Prince Albert. He and his wife worked for many years in Ontario up near Hudson Bay among the First Nations people. Joanna is originally from Saskatchewan - Regina - I think. I didn't realize they were that close to you. I think they requested to be a little closer to her parents.


It's a pretty rough place..not a place I would want to live, hope they are happy there.
Will you be visiting them?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mel, what a lovely set. 
Fran, great Tigger.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you re Tigger, he's a cute little character. Tyler's mum says he's a very bouncy little boy, so Tigger is perfect for him. His mum is a bouncy lady too and loves Tigger.
The news this morning says there is light drizzle falling over Christchurch, which will go some way to dampen things down, and relieve the situation a little.
Still a lot of work to do before it's finally safe though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, healing energy sent your way. I'm still coughing also.


Thank you! I have emailed the doc, so waiting to see what he says. Healing energy sent to you also! We will get through this!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have to do that too. I looked out the window this morning after Candy had gone out and what did I see, but a skunk. Thank goodness it wasn't there when she went out or I'd be trying to get rid of skunky smell. I'm sure it was looking for a place to nest. Luckily there isn't any space to get in under my deck.


Yea! That is one yucky smell!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, One of our nephews who is a missionary has just been sent to live in Prince Albert. He and his wife worked for many years in Ontario up near Hudson Bay among the First Nations people. Joanna is originally from Saskatchewan - Regina - I think. I didn't realize they were that close to you. I think they requested to be a little closer to her parents.


I have a cousin who is a minister along with her husband. I remember they were going up in that area to do a funeral for someone and there were no roads after a certain point. I don't remember how they would get there, but turned out another minister was able to do the funeral for them. I don't suppose they would know each other unless they were from the same church.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you re Tigger, he's a cute little character. Tyler's mum says he's a very bouncy little boy, so Tigger is perfect for him. His mum is a bouncy lady too and loves Tigger.
> The news this morning says there is light drizzle falling over Christchurch, which will go some way to dampen things down, and relieve the situation a little.
> Still a lot of work to do before it's finally safe though.


Lovely cross stitch Fran. I have only done one in recent years and then got knitting again. Would love to do an angel for DGD.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I have emailed the doc, so waiting to see what he says. Healing energy sent to you also! We will get through this!


Sorry Pammie and Sassafras. Yes, you will get through this but it sure is a tough one and really hangs on and then keeps trying to come back. DH did get it again but thank goodness, I managed to fight it off a second time after a few stuffy nights. Somebody on here mentioned Delsyn a long time ago. That helped some for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good it wasn't around when you let her out.
> I always check before I turn Kimber loose, I don't want no skunk smell


I didn't even think about it because we haven't had a problem since the summer. I'll have to be careful from now on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, Body fat index has gone down another point. YAY It does seem my body is turning to fat which is replacing muscle. Seems to happen with age unless one is of a different body type, than apparently I am. I sure am having to work hard at this. It's been a year now but I'm moving in the right direction. I say I am a turtle but I am determined to keep going even if I am losing slowly. Hopefully the philosophy that if you lose it slowly you keep it off longer, but I seem to be able to put it back on at a rather quick rate. That said, I know I just have to change my way of eating forever. They said that once I am done I can eat whatever I want one day a week and with eating less all the time I won't be eating as much. My clothes are all too big now and I hate to buy too many as they will soon be too big too but I do have to have something to wear. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can now do the stairs much easier and even feel funny walking with this new body. Have to get used to it as my gait was different, but it is all fun and I have a smile on my face as I find things to wear and even enjoy the awkwardness of walking with my new body. DH mentioned I got my shape back and I reminded it was always in there, just hiding. :sm17: :sm17: I do hope it is a while before we have another trip but there is a possibility of one in the summer to Austria, so we shall see. I'm not passing up that Wienerschnitzel and perhaps a few pieces of Sachentorte and or Linzertorte.:sm17: 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I didn't even think about it because we haven't had a problem since the summer. I'll have to be careful from now on.


Oh dear, that was a close one.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, Body fat index has gone down another point. YAY It does seem my body is turning to fat which is replacing muscle. Seems to happen with age unless one is of a different body type, than apparently I am. I sure am having to work hard at this. It's been a year now but I'm moving in the right direction. I say I am a turtle but I am determined to keep going even if I am losing slowly. Hopefully the philosophy that if you lose it slowly you keep it off longer, but I seem to be able to put it back on at a rather quick rate. That said, I know I just have to change my way of eating forever. They said that once I am done I can eat whatever I want one day a week and with eating less all the time I won't be eating as much. My clothes are all too big now and I hate to buy too many as they will soon be too big too but I do have to have something to wear. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can now do the stairs much easier and even feel funny walking with this new body. Have to get used to it as my gait was different, but it is all fun and I have a smile on my face as I find things to wear and even enjoy the awkwardness of walking with my new body. DH mentioned I got my shape back and I reminded it was always in there, just hiding. :sm17: :sm17: I do hope it is a while before we have another trip but there is a possibility of one in the summer to Austria, so we shall see. I'm not passing up that Wienerschnitzel and perhaps a pieces of Sachentorte and or Linzertorte.:sm17:
> 
> Congratulations!
> Hugs to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, Body fat index has gone down another point. YAY It does seem my body is turning to fat which is replacing muscle. Seems to happen with age unless one is of a different body type, than apparently I am. I sure am having to work hard at this. It's been a year now but I'm moving in the right direction. I say I am a turtle but I am determined to keep going even if I am losing slowly. Hopefully the philosophy that if you lose it slowly you keep it off longer, but I seem to be able to put it back on at a rather quick rate. That said, I know I just have to change my way of eating forever. They said that once I am done I can eat whatever I want one day a week and with eating less all the time I won't be eating as much. My clothes are all too big now and I hate to buy too many as they will soon be too big too but I do have to have something to wear. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can now do the stairs much easier and even feel funny walking with this new body. Have to get used to it as my gait was different, but it is all fun and I have a smile on my face as I find things to wear and even enjoy the awkwardness of walking with my new body. DH mentioned I got my shape back and I reminded it was always in there, just hiding. :sm17: :sm17: I do hope it is a while before we have another trip but there is a possibility of one in the summer to Austria, so we shall see. I'm not passing up that Wienerschnitzel and perhaps a pieces of Sachentorte and or Linzertorte.:sm17:
> 
> Hugs to all.


Good for you. You don't have to pass on anything, just take a smaller slice :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 16 February '17

Gary is working over so Heidi and the boys are going to McDonalds in Bryan - they have a playland. While they play she can sit and work on the smocking she is doing for Katie. Katie has a pleater for her sewing machine that gets the material ready to pleat - I remember Phyllis doing the pleating by hand. Katie's eyes aren't good enough to see to do the pleating. Actually she is almost blind with macular degeneration. But she gets around and takes care of herself really well.

I slept last night - boy did I sleep. I took my night meds including my trazodone and went to bed about 11:20 - I looked. I was up once to go to the bathroom and finally got up at 3:30 this afternoon when Heidi came in to see how I was. I'd been awake for a little while but was so groggy. But I feel great now - sleep will do that for you.

FRENCH DIP PINWHEELS 

French Dip Pinwheels - this easy recipe starts with pizza dough and is perfect for an appetizer or easy dinner. The sauce is the best part!

AUTHOR: DOROTHY KERN
TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES
YIELD: 8-16 ROLLS

INGREDIENTS:

1 roll pizza crust (or a pizza crust suitable for a 10-12″ pizza)
Approximately 5 ounces deli roast beef
Approximately 8-10 slices provolone cheese
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/2 medium onion, diced (about 1/2 cup)
1 clove garlic, minced
2 cups beef stock (I like using low-sodium)
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons soy sauce
2 beef bouillon cubes, optional but adds great flavor
Salt and pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375°F. Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat.

2. Unroll the pizza crust into a long rectangle. Leave 1″ at either and cover with a layer of roast beef and a layer of cheese.

3. Decide how many rolls you want. For 8-10 rolls, roll up using the short end. For 12-16 rolls, roll up starting with the long side. Pinch the end to seal. Slice into equal size rolls and place on cookie sheet.

4. Bake for 15-22 minutes, depending on size, until the dough is cooked through.

5. While the rolls are baking, make the au jus.

6. Heat oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat.

7. Add onion and cook about 3-4 minutes, until semi-translucent, then add the garlic and cook 1 minute more.

8. Add the beef stock, Worcestershire, soy sauce, and bouillon cubes, if using. Bring to a boil and cook for 4-5 minutes boiling (or until the bullion is dissolved). Taste carefully, and add salt and pepper as desired.

9. Serve hot rolls with the au jus.

Recipe note: Get creative with these - they'd also be yummy with caramelized onions!

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2017/02/french-dip-pinwheels/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=French+Dip+Pinwheels+by+Crazy+for+Crust&utm_campaign=20170208_m137483464_Daily+RSS+Feed+for+http%3A%2F%2Fcrazyforcrust_com%2Ffeed&utm_term=French+Dip+Pinwheels

Slow Cooker Veggie Curry Soup

You can prepare this dish ahead of time storing it in a large storage bag sealing tightly with all the air squeezed out for up to 2 days in the refrigerator before cooking in slow cooker. You can freeze it to thaw and cook at a later date. I found this idea in a grocery store flyer.

Serve: 4- 8 people

Ingredients:

1 can (14 oz.) chickpeas/garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed
1 head cauliflower florets cut to bite sized pieces
1/2 lb. green beans, trimmed (I used asparagus)
1 sweet potato, washed and diced
1 red onion, sliced
1 tomato, diced
1/2 cup shredded carrot
3 cups vegetable broth
1 cup light coconut milk
1 tsp. curry powder
1 tsp. tumeric
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
chopped fresh cilantro, for garnish

Method:

1. Combine all ingredients (excluding cilantro) in a large plastic storage bag sealing tightly to store.

2. Refrigerate for up to 2 days in the refrigerator or freeze.

3. When ready to use empty the plastic bag contents into slow cooker and cover.

4. If frozen, thaw contents before putting into slow cooker and cover.

5. Cook on low setting for 4 hours.

6. Serve topped with cilantro.

Alternate Method:

1. Combine all ingredients (excluding cilantro) in the crock pot.

2. Cook on low setting for 4 hours.

3. Serve topped with cilantro.

NOTE: Judy's Skillet Naan bread would go well with this curry.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/slow-cooker-veggie-curry.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Skillet Naan Bread

Naan is a leavened flatbread usually associated with Indian food.

Ingredients:

1 package active dry yeast
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup olive oil (or vegetable oil)
1/3 cup plain yogurt
1 egg
2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt

Method:

1. In a small bowl, add sugar and dry yeast to lukewarm water. Stir to dissolve; then let sit for about ten minutes.

2. Combine oil, yogurt and egg in mixing bowl. Whisk together until smooth.

3. Once the yeast is frothy and doubled in size, add to liquids and stir.

4. Mix salt and one cup of flour. Add to liquids and mix well.

5. Continue to add flour, 1/2 cup at a time until the dough can no longer be stirred with a spoon.

6. Turn onto a floured countertop and knead for several minutes, adding flour as necessary.

7. The dough should be smooth and not sticky.

8. Cover the dough and let rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk.

9. Then gently flatten the ball of dough and cut into eight pieces.

10. Form each piece into a ball.

11. Spray a large, heavy cast iron skillet with cooking oil and place over medium heat until sizzling hot.

12. Roll out one ball of dough at a time to form a circle about 1/4" thick and 6" in diameter.

13. Place the circle of dough on the hot skillet and watch the bubbles form.

14. Flip the dough over to cook the other side to a golden brown colour.

15. Brush with olive oil or melted butter and sprinkle with sea salt (or herb of your choice).

16. Continue until all 8 circles are cooked.

17. Serve hot off the press...just as they are. .

Tip ~ Roll each piece of dough out just before placing in the pan to produce the lightest, bubbliest naan bread.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2012/03/skillet-naan-bread.html

Roasted Red Pepper Tomato Soup

This simple and satisfying tomato soup is made with pantry staples and takes less than 30 minutes to make.

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 25 MINUTES
SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 yellow onion, diced
1 carrot, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
3 cloves garlic, chopped
2 tablespoons tomato paste
2 bay leaves
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1 (12-ounce) jar roasted red peppers, drained
1 1/2 cups vegetable broth
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
Dash of crushed red pepper
3 tablespoons chopped fresh basil
1/2 cup Almond Breeze Original Almond milk
Freshly chopped basil and croutons, for garnish, optional

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large pot, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat.

2. Add the onion, carrot, and celery and cook until soften, about 5 minutes.

3. Add in the garlic, tomato paste, and bay leaves. Stir until the tomato paste is mixed in.

4. Add the tomatoes, roasted red peppers, vegetable broth, sugar, dried thyme, and crushed red pepper. Stir to combine. Reduce to low and simmer for 15 minutes.

5. Stir in the almond milk and basil. Remove the bay leaves. Turn off the heat and use a hand blender to purée the soup in the pot.

NOTE: If you don't have a hand blender, let the soup cool until warm and transfer to stand blender. Blend until smooth and return to the pot.

6. Heat over medium heat until heated through.

7. Ladle the soup into bowls and garnish with fresh basil and croutons, if desired.

Note: this soup will keep in the refrigerator for up to 5 days. It also freezes well. To freeze, cool the soup completely and store in a freezer container for up to 2 months.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/roasted-red-pepper-tomato-soup/

Soft and Fluffy Cream Cheese Sugar Cookies

prep time: 25 MINUTES
cook time: 10 MINUTES
total time: 1 HOUR

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup (1 1/2 stick unsalted butter, at room temperature
4 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
3/4 cups granulated sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 egg, at room temperature*
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt

Frosting

2 cups powdered sugar
1 tablespoons meringue powder
3-6 tablespoons water
1/2 vanilla bean, seeds removed
beet juice or food coloring

Instructions

1. In a large mixing bowl, cream together the butter, cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla until light and fluffy, about a full 3-5 minutes.

2. Add the egg and mix until evenly combined.

3. Add the flour, baking soda and salt, beating until combined and the dough forms a ball.

4. Generously flour your work surface.

5. Divide the dough in half and flatten each half into a disk. Roll out the dough to 1/4 inch thickness. Make sure you are using enough flour or your dough will stick.

6. Cut out the cookies into your desired shapes.

7. Carefully transfer the cookies to a parchment lined baking sheet.

8. Cover the baking sheet and place the sheet in the freezer, freeze until very firm, about 20-15 minutes. Roll out the leftover scraps, and repeat with the remaining disk of dough.

9. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

10. Bake the cookies on the middle rack of the oven for 12-15 minutes or until just lightly golden brown.

NOTE: Do not over bake. Cool on the baking sheet five minutes and then transfer to a wire cooling rack to cool completely.

To make the icing:

2. Mix until icing holds a ribbon like trail on the surface.

3. Add the vanilla and 1-3 teaspoons beet juice and mix until just combined.

4. Frost the cooled cookies and decorate as desired. Keep stored in an airtight container for up to 5 days.

Recipe Notes

*To quickly bring your eggs to room temperature, place them in a large bowl with their shells on. Cover them with warm water and let them sit 5 minutes.

*The cookie dough can also be stored in the freezer for up to 1 month. To bake remove from the freezer and let sit on the counter for 5 minutes prior to baking. Bake As directed.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/soft-and-fluffy-cream-cheese-sugar-cookies/

Jumbo Teriyaki Meatloaf Muffins

These tasty meatloaves have cauliflower bits baked in, but you can't even tell. Perfect if you're trying to sneak veggies into picky humans (including yourself)!

1/6th of recipe (1 muffin): 165 calories, 3.5g total fat (1.5g sat fat), 592mg sodium, 13.5g carbs, 2g fiber, 7.5g sugars, 18.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 3*
Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 35 minutes
6 Servings

Ingredients:

3 cups roughly chopped cauliflower
1 lb. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less), or HG Alternative
1/2 cup canned crushed pineapple packed in juice, thoroughly drained
1/4 cup (about 2 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
1/4 cup whole-wheat panko bread crumbs
1/4 cup chopped scallions
1 tsp. chopped garlic
1/4 tsp. salt
6 tbsp. thick teriyaki marinade or sauce
1 tsp. sesame seeds

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a jumbo 6-cup muffin pan with nonstick spray.

2. Pulse cauliflower in a blender until reduced to rice-sized pieces, working in batches as needed.

3. Transfer to a large bowl.

4. Add all remaining ingredients except teriyaki sauce and sesame seeds.

5. Add 3 tbsp. teriyaki sauce, and mix thoroughly.

6. Evenly distribute mixture among the muffin cups, and smooth out the tops. Sprinkle with sesame seeds, and lightly press into the muffins.

7. Bake until firm with lightly browned edges, about 35 minutes.

8. Evenly drizzle with remaining 3 tbsp. sauce.

HG Alternative: If made with lean ground turkey (7% fat or less), each muffin will have 175 calories, 5.5g total fat (2g sat fat), 606mg sodium, 13.5g carbs, 2g fiber, 7.5g sugars, and 18g protein (SmartPoints® value 4*).

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/huge-portions-spaghetti-squash-pie-teriyaki-meatloaf-muffins

RUSTIC MINESTRONE SOUP WITH RICE AND KALE

AUTHOR: JULIA MUELLER
PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 40 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR

INGREDIENTS
3 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 yellow onion finely chopped
3 large carrots peeled and chopped
3 stalks celery chopped
1/3 cup dry brown rice
5 cloves garlic minced
1 medium zucchini squash chopped
1 medium yellow squash chopped
2 teaspoons Italian Seasoning
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon sea salt to taste*
1 ounce can diced tomatoes un-drained, 14-
1 ounce beans drained and rinsed, 14-
1 ounce can kidney beans drained and rinsed, 14-
6 cups vegetable or chicken broth
1/4 cup dry white wine optional
1 parmesan rind optional
1 large head kale chopped, any type will work!

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat the olive oil over medium heat and add the onion. Saute, stirring occasionally, until onion is translucent, about 8 minutes.

2. Add the carrots and celery, cover, and continue cooking, stirring occasionally until vegetables have softened but are still al dente. About 8 minutes.

3. Add the rice, garlic, squash, seasonings, and salt and cook until garlic is fragrant, about 2 minutes.

4. Add the diced tomatoes, beans, broth, wine, and rind, and bring to a full boil.

5. Reduce the heat to a simmer, cover, and cook 30 to 40 minutes until vegetables are soft. Taste soup for flavor and add more salt to taste.

6. Add the chopped kale, cover, and cook until wilted, about 3 minutes.

7. Serve soup with grated parmesan cheese and fresh parsley.

RECIPE NOTES: *Cut back on the sea salt if you're using diced tomatoes and/or broth that is salted

http://www.theroastedroot.net/rustic-minestrone-soup-rice-kale/

Heidi is bringing me home two fish sandwiches and a smoothie for dinner tonight so I will be well fed. Think I will nosh a little on something until she gets here - haven't eaten yet today.

Hope you find something good here today. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are both going to be lovely bonnie - will be anxious to see them when finished. ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad Bronwen is keeping you posted & they are safe. Hope the fire is Never control soon & they get lots of rain.
> 
> Melody, lovely little set.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome tessknits - please come back and finish you message - we love new people to join us for a cuppa and some conversation. there is always fresh hot tea and there will be an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



tessknits said:


> S


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute fan - will you frame them also? --- sam



Fan said:


> Here's my cross stitch of Tigger, finally climbed out of the frog pond and finished it.
> One done 5 more to do, of various themes for 2 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very cute fan - will you frame them also? --- sam


Yes Sam they will be framed! ???? Not sure whether I will buy ready made frames or get them professionally done, as that can be quite expensive.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you're getting fish sandwiches, Sam. Enjoy!

I got taxes filed today--relatively painless, overall. I did not sleep well last night. I had a bizarre nightmare that, after I woke up, stayed with me for a minute and I didn't realize I was awake (and safe from the craziness in the dream). Those are the worst! I guess all my anxieties are trying to work themselves out in the night. Bleah. When I went to bed, I felt accomplished--the pattern is finally getting polished up, I think! I do have a few that need typing also. I hope/plan to get on that tomorrow and DD said she would help me take some new pictures.

Meanwhile, I'll see if the photos uploaded from my phone and post some more hats.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello all, Sorry for not being around lately but I've been basically nonstop working on the quilt for my daughter Carol. Finally finished it yesterday late evening. I got it washed and dried today. I have pictures so I'll post them like I promised.

I went to a Podiatrist/Surgeon and he was surprised and also asked if my previous surgeon was still in business when he seen my toes. When I told him his name he said he didn't think he was around anymore. I know when I looked up his the practice there was a different name. But I was going to him for years so I don't know what happened. I know I was upset when we went over what he was suppose to do on the day of surgery and he initialed it and I did and then he missed doing one thing and then screwed up my toes. It is amazing when he took the pins out and they looked so bad he just said nothing and mentioned when I was ready just call to make an appointment for surgery....Huh

I haven't read the posting so for that I am sorry too. I hope everyone is alright and for those who need healing prayers I'm sending them your way. I think of you all every day. Take care my friends,Love and hugs to all. 

I'm having trouble getting the pictures downloaded but I'll keep trying


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you tns - hope you are not overdoing - keep well. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thank you Julie, and everyone. Sorry I'm not participating much but am swamped with family matters to sort out, otherwise all is well with my immediate folks. I'm keeping up via the summaries - thank you so much ladies, they're invaluable!
> I've read with increasing horror about the various disasters in California and New Zealand, and Australia. We've certainly upset Mother Nature. I hope you and yours are all keeping safe...commiserations to those who've recently lost dear ones and may those who are ill find relief. I'll be back before too long! <<<<<<Hugs >>>>> to everyone at the TP table, including the newer arrivals who don't know me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rough in what way? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a pretty rough place..not a place I would want to live, hope they are happy there.
> Will you be visiting them?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful sorlenna - i really like the addition of buttons - really dresses them up. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some very cute baby crocheted summer shoes. --- sam

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/241908631/crochet-pattern-baby-shoes-espadrilles?ref=shop_home_feat_4&zanpid=2267082658784089089&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=zanox&utm_campaign=au_buyer&utm_content=2216484

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/59872893/download-now-crochet-pattern-kimono?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=crochet%20kimono%20baby%20shoes&ref=sr_gallery_4&zanpid=2267458575658202112&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=zanox&utm_campaign=au_buyer&utm_content=2216484


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hello all, Sorry for not being around lately but I've been basically nonstop working on the quilt for my daughter Carol. Finally finished it yesterday late evening. I got it washed and dried today. I have pictures so I'll post them like I promised.
> 
> I went to a Podiatrist/Surgeon and he was surprised and also asked if my previous surgeon was still in business when he seen my toes. When I told him his name he said he didn't think he was around anymore. I know when I looked up his the practice there was a different name. But I was going to him for years so I don't know what happened. I know I was upset when we went over what he was suppose to do on the day of surgery and he initialed it and I did and then he missed doing one thing and then screwed up my toes. It is amazing when he took the pins out and they looked so bad he just said nothing and mentioned when I was ready just call to make an appointment for surgery....Huh
> 
> ...


So sorry for your prior surgeon who did you so much harm. I hope you can get it straightened out and feel better.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful cross stitch Fan. I really like your hats Sorlenna. You both do beautiful work. 
Julie, have you heard anything more about the control of the fire near Bronwen?


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.

I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
Bye bye for now


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful cross stitch Fan. I really like your hats Sorlenna. You both do beautiful work.
> Julie, have you heard anything more about the control of the fire near Bronwen?


Thank you, re the fires it's under control but still needs more work to get it completely out! They will be monitoring it for next few days, and praying for more rain. An American icebreaker ship is docked in port nearby so is offering help, plus Australia is sending over tons of fire retardant foam, so help is on its way with our country"s grateful thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful sorlenna - i really like the addition of buttons - really dresses them up. --- sam


Thanks! I have more buttons than I should, so I'm trying to use those up, too.

Sharon! That quilt is beautiful! Congratulations on getting it finished. I know how much work is involved.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love each hat. You are so clever.
Sharon, so sorry orthopedic messed up your surgery. Hope new doc can fix you up. Quilt is lovely. So sorry you can't have fur baby. I know I'll be at that point someday, and dread the thought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hats Sorlenna. You have really been busy and apparently done a lot of great stash busting!



Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sharon I love the quilt. Praying it will be well received. Know you have attempted to mend the fence; it is now up to your daughter. Praying that her heart will be touched.



Sharon Scheller said:


> I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
> Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
> Bye bye for now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a wonderful day at Marianne's. Am now at cousin's home in North Carolina. Bless her heart she looks so worn out from this pneumonia mess going on for so very long. She goes back to the doctor Monday. Would appreciate prayers for her; her name is Judy. I am going to stay until mid-afternoon Friday then will head home. Hope to be able to pamper her a little.

Going to go knit some now. Take care to everyone. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are both going to be lovely bonnie - will be anxious to see them when finished. ---- sam


I'm not sure if I will do both, I'll see how the first one goes. The club bought 2 patterns so people would have a choice. I think I will do the flower first, it looks easier. I probably shouldn't tackle a hard one first


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> rough in what way? --- sam


Lots,of crime, large very slummy areas, don't be out after dark...., DH uncle lives there & it's been getting progressively worse the last few years. Very large native population


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful sorlenna - i really like the addition of buttons - really dresses them up. --- sam


I agree, they're great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon, great quilt. Sorry the surgeon messed up your toes, I hope the new doctor can get them fixed.

Sam, great that you got a good rest last night, & nice of Heidi to bring you supper. I've never had one of those fish sandwiches, I may have to try one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's. Am now at cousin's home in North Carolina. Bless her heart she looks so worn out from this pneumonia mess going on for so very long. She goes back to the doctor Monday. Would appreciate prayers for her; her name is Judy. I am going to stay until mid-afternoon Friday then will head home. Hope to be able to pamper her a little.
> 
> Going to go knit some now. Take care to everyone. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


I'm glad you had a good visit. Hope Judy is on the mend soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you're getting fish sandwiches, Sam. Enjoy!
> 
> I got taxes filed today--relatively painless, overall. I did not sleep well last night. I had a bizarre nightmare that, after I woke up, stayed with me for a minute and I didn't realize I was awake (and safe from the craziness in the dream). Those are the worst! I guess all my anxieties are trying to work themselves out in the night. Bleah. When I went to bed, I felt accomplished--the pattern is finally getting polished up, I think! I do have a few that need typing also. I hope/plan to get on that tomorrow and DD said she would help me take some new pictures.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll see if the photos uploaded from my phone and post some more hats.


Hope you sleep peacefully tonight. Good news on the pattern. And on the almost painless taxes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


Pretty! Isn't it amazing how different the yarn looks when knitted and crocheted?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
> Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
> Bye bye for now


Sending prayers for tomorrow. The quilt is very pretty. It shows all the love that went into it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's. Am now at cousin's home in North Carolina. Bless her heart she looks so worn out from this pneumonia mess going on for so very long. She goes back to the doctor Monday. Would appreciate prayers for her; her name is Judy. I am going to stay until mid-afternoon Friday then will head home. Hope to be able to pamper her a little.
> 
> Going to go knit some now. Take care to everyone. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Sending prayers for Judy. Glad you had a great day at Marianne 's.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


Lovely hats, Sorlenna. I never thought about adding buttons; it adds a finishing touch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hello all, Sorry for not being around lately but I've been basically nonstop working on the quilt for my daughter Carol. Finally finished it yesterday late evening. I got it washed and dried today. I have pictures so I'll post them like I promised.
> 
> I went to a Podiatrist/Surgeon and he was surprised and also asked if my previous surgeon was still in business when he seen my toes. When I told him his name he said he didn't think he was around anymore. I know when I looked up his the practice there was a different name. But I was going to him for years so I don't know what happened. I know I was upset when we went over what he was suppose to do on the day of surgery and he initialed it and I did and then he missed doing one thing and then screwed up my toes. It is amazing when he took the pins out and they looked so bad he just said nothing and mentioned when I was ready just call to make an appointment for surgery....Huh
> 
> ...


So sorry you've had so much trouble with your toes. Is your new surgeon going to do something for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
> Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
> Bye bye for now


Very nice quilt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you and Marianne had time together. Healing energy for your cousin Judy.
I actually got to knitting today. Hadn't been since before Christmas!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally back to knitting. Figured out where I was on DH's sock so I'm off and knitting. What a joy and it is my reward after a little straightening up so I can at least find what I need.
> 
> This is my new strainer. So precious. They were having a good sale so I took advantage. The little rose behind it was from DH for Valentines.
> 
> ...


So glad you got back on track with the sock, Daralene - such a good feeling! Your strainer is beautiful! I have never seen anything like it - artwork!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess our journey here on this earth is a temporary one, but some paths are harder than others. We certainly don't understand why but they face their adversities daily and find a way to handle it as positively as possible. They serve as inspiration by the way they are facing the suffering of their children, making the very best that they can out of the worst that can happen. I have found that with several people at our Tea Party also. This family and several of our members teach us all.


So true, Daralene.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, glad you got to spend time with Marianne. Lifting Judy with healing thoughts.

I've been considering what else to do with the hats--I have loads of supplies that have been here for a long time, and they need to be used (notice I don't suggest getting rid of them!). Yeah, I roll my eyes at myself when I say that. LOL I have a few more on the needles and want to get back to the shawl I was knitting too. It's pretty large, so I want to finish it before it gets too warm to work on. 

Sharon, will you be having more surgery to repair the previous damage?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Whipped up the hat mitts and booties today.
> In the picture it looks plum color but true color is burgundy. Of all the little knits I've made from Marianna Mel on Ravelry I have to say i think this is my fave of all.


That is a lovely set, Mel! Love the texture and the color! You are awesome.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to those celebrating this week. I hope you have a wonderful birthday!


From me, also!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, very cute Tigger.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely quilt sharon - hope you daughter likes it and tells you so. now i am anxious to see what you are going to knit next. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
> Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
> Bye bye for now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound like a very good place to live. is that all over the city or just in certain spots? ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Lots,of crime, large very slummy areas, don't be out after dark...., DH uncle lives there & it's been getting progressively worse the last few years. Very large native population


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the hats, Sorlena!

Beautiful quilts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

McDonalds fish sandwiches are great - i always ask for the tartar sauce on the side - they put too much on it and it is always dripping out. i also like arby's fish sandwiches. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sharon, great quilt. Sorry the surgeon messed up your toes, I hope the new doctor can get them fixed.
> 
> Sam, great that you got a good rest last night, & nice of Heidi to bring you supper. I've never had one of those fish sandwiches, I may have to try one.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does not sound like a very good place to live. is that all over the city or just in certain spots? ---- sam


There may be a few good areas but the whole city has a pretty bad reputation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


Happy birthday to your DD, what a beautiful lady


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, Body fat index has gone down another point. YAY It does seem my body is turning to fat which is replacing muscle. Seems to happen with age unless one is of a different body type, than apparently I am. I sure am having to work hard at this. It's been a year now but I'm moving in the right direction. I say I am a turtle but I am determined to keep going even if I am losing slowly. Hopefully the philosophy that if you lose it slowly you keep it off longer, but I seem to be able to put it back on at a rather quick rate. That said, I know I just have to change my way of eating forever. They said that once I am done I can eat whatever I want one day a week and with eating less all the time I won't be eating as much. My clothes are all too big now and I hate to buy too many as they will soon be too big too but I do have to have something to wear. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can now do the stairs much easier and even feel funny walking with this new body. Have to get used to it as my gait was different, but it is all fun and I have a smile on my face as I find things to wear and even enjoy the awkwardness of walking with my new body. DH mentioned I got my shape back and I reminded it was always in there, just hiding. :sm17: :sm17: I do hope it is a while before we have another trip but there is a possibility of one in the summer to Austria, so we shall see. I'm not passing up that Wienerschnitzel and perhaps a few pieces of Sachentorte and or Linzertorte.:sm17:
> 
> Hugs to all.


That's great! Every point down is a point down, and the tortoise beat the hare in the long run. :sm24: 
You're doing great and have a great attitude about it all and that helps immensely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow Sam, you really needed that sleep. Rest will do wonders for you, that's for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hello all, Sorry for not being around lately but I've been basically nonstop working on the quilt for my daughter Carol. Finally finished it yesterday late evening. I got it washed and dried today. I have pictures so I'll post them like I promised.
> 
> I went to a Podiatrist/Surgeon and he was surprised and also asked if my previous surgeon was still in business when he seen my toes. When I told him his name he said he didn't think he was around anymore. I know when I looked up his the practice there was a different name. But I was going to him for years so I don't know what happened. I know I was upset when we went over what he was suppose to do on the day of surgery and he initialed it and I did and then he missed doing one thing and then screwed up my toes. It is amazing when he took the pins out and they looked so bad he just said nothing and mentioned when I was ready just call to make an appointment for surgery....Huh
> 
> ...


I certainly hope that all goes well and the new surgeon is able to fix the last surgeons mess with little problem and that you have a very good recovery with no setbacks. 
The quilt is lovely, I certainly hope that your daughter comes around, you can only do what you can do, the rest is on her. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


Those look great! It's amazing how the same yarn can look so different with different patterns or different mediums.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, re the fires it's under control but still needs more work to get it completely out! They will be monitoring it for next few days, and praying for more rain. An American icebreaker ship is docked in port nearby so is offering help, plus Australia is sending over tons of fire retardant foam, so help is on its way with our country"s grateful thanks.


It's fantastic that they are under control, great that we are able to help you all, and that Aussie is sending help also. I love when we can help each other, it makes the world a smaller and more friendly place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's. Am now at cousin's home in North Carolina. Bless her heart she looks so worn out from this pneumonia mess going on for so very long. She goes back to the doctor Monday. Would appreciate prayers for her; her name is Judy. I am going to stay until mid-afternoon Friday then will head home. Hope to be able to pamper her a little.
> 
> Going to go knit some now. Take care to everyone. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Knew you'd have a great time with Marianne. :sm04:

I sure hope that Judy is better soon and that the doc appt goes well. 
Have a safe drive home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


Such a beautiful girl, Happy Birthday!!!

Bailey is a good looking gent! happy birthday to hime also! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone! David has gotten home and eaten dinner and it's time to shut the house down for the night. 
Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's fantastic that they are under control, great that we are able to help you all, and that Aussie is sending help also. I love when we can help each other, it makes the world a smaller and more friendly place.


That's so true, wish the whole world could be so good to each other. Update, the rain is coming in now so should do the trick to put the fire out.people are at last being allowed back to their homes, in some cases sadly no homes. But the locals are very supportive and helping provide food, shelter, etc. 
The suspicion is that it might have been arson, so an investigation is underway. If they catch someone for it, they will be in for a major jail sentence.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


Gorgeous hats Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
> Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
> Bye bye for now


Your quilt is beautiful Sharon ,congratulations s on getting it finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's. Am now at cousin's home in North Carolina. Bless her heart she looks so worn out from this pneumonia mess going on for so very long. She goes back to the doctor Monday. Would appreciate prayers for her; her name is Judy. I am going to stay until mid-afternoon Friday then will head home. Hope to be able to pamper her a little.
> 
> Going to go knit some now. Take care to everyone. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Glad you had a lovely time with Marianne and hopefully just as wonderful time with Judy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


You have a beautiful daughter Pammie glad you both had a wonderful time . Bailey is cute too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty bride - great dress - bailey is oh so cute. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


They all turned out well. Interesting how different the yarn looks knitted up as compared to crochet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
> Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
> Bye bye for now


good to see you back Sharon- hope the feet can be sorted out for you.
The quilt looks good-hope it does help your relationship with your DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, re the fires it's under control but still needs more work to get it completely out! They will be monitoring it for next few days, and praying for more rain. An American icebreaker ship is docked in port nearby so is offering help, plus Australia is sending over tons of fire retardant foam, so help is on its way with our country"s grateful thanks.


What a relief that they are under control.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's. Am now at cousin's home in North Carolina. Bless her heart she looks so worn out from this pneumonia mess going on for so very long. She goes back to the doctor Monday. Would appreciate prayers for her; her name is Judy. I am going to stay until mid-afternoon Friday then will head home. Hope to be able to pamper her a little.
> 
> Going to go knit some now. Take care to everyone. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


And how was Marianne?
If your cousin doesn't have preexisting lung problems I hope this is being followed up as it shouldn't be hanging around for so long. It must be exhausting for her. Does she have anyone living with her to help? Or coming in regularly?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


Your DD is absolutely lovely, Pammie, Happy Birthday to her. And Bailey is a very handsome boy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


Happy Birthday to your DD-what a great photo of her. It is so hard to believe that they get that old isn't it? Wonder how our mothers feel? I found my baby turning 30 harder than turning 60 myself. So how must Mum have felt when I turned 60?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thank you Julie, and everyone. Sorry I'm not participating much but am swamped with family matters to sort out, otherwise all is well with my immediate folks. I'm keeping up via the summaries - thank you so much ladies, they're invaluable!
> I've read with increasing horror about the various disasters in California and New Zealand, and Australia. We've certainly upset Mother Nature. I hope you and yours are all keeping safe...commiserations to those who've recently lost dear ones and may those who are ill find relief. I'll be back before too long! <<<<<<Hugs >>>>> to everyone at the TP table, including the newer arrivals who don't know me.


Great to hear that you are still around and following. I hope when things settle down you will be able to pop in regularly again. We miss you. Take care. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, re the fires it's under control but still needs more work to get it completely out! They will be monitoring it for next few days, and praying for more rain. An American icebreaker ship is docked in port nearby so is offering help, plus Australia is sending over tons of fire retardant foam, so help is on its way with our country"s grateful thanks.


Good to hear they have it under control and extra help is happening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hats Sorlenna. You have really been busy and apparently done a lot of great stash busting!


 :sm24: Ditto........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sharon I love the quilt. Praying it will be well received. Know you have attempted to mend the fence; it is now up to your daughter. Praying that her heart will be touched.


And from me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your DD is absolutely lovely, Pammie, Happy Birthday to her. And Bailey is a very handsome boy.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, Body fat index has gone down another point. YAY It does seem my body is turning to fat which is replacing muscle. Seems to happen with age unless one is of a different body type, than apparently I am. I sure am having to work hard at this. It's been a year now but I'm moving in the right direction. I say I am a turtle but I am determined to keep going even if I am losing slowly. Hopefully the philosophy that if you lose it slowly you keep it off longer, but I seem to be able to put it back on at a rather quick rate. That said, I know I just have to change my way of eating forever. They said that once I am done I can eat whatever I want one day a week and with eating less all the time I won't be eating as much. My clothes are all too big now and I hate to buy too many as they will soon be too big too but I do have to have something to wear. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can now do the stairs much easier and even feel funny walking with this new body. Have to get used to it as my gait was different, but it is all fun and I have a smile on my face as I find things to wear and even enjoy the awkwardness of walking with my new body. DH mentioned I got my shape back and I reminded it was always in there, just hiding. :sm17: :sm17: I do hope it is a while before we have another trip but there is a possibility of one in the summer to Austria, so we shall see. I'm not passing up that Wienerschnitzel and perhaps a few pieces of Sachentorte and or Linzertorte.:sm17:
> 
> Hugs to all.


Hooray for you, Daralene! Walking is so good for you. I know you have been working hard and it must be exciting to see the results of your hard work!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you got some sleep, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So glad you got some sleep, Sam!


No birthdays in the list- I am heading back to bed- the heat is keeping me awake though- wish I could sleep as long as Sam does, once he gets actually to bed!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hello all, Sorry for not being around lately but I've been basically nonstop working on the quilt for my daughter Carol. Finally finished it yesterday late evening. I got it washed and dried today. I have pictures so I'll post them like I promised.
> 
> I went to a Podiatrist/Surgeon and he was surprised and also asked if my previous surgeon was still in business when he seen my toes. When I told him his name he said he didn't think he was around anymore. I know when I looked up his the practice there was a different name. But I was going to him for years so I don't know what happened. I know I was upset when we went over what he was suppose to do on the day of surgery and he initialed it and I did and then he missed doing one thing and then screwed up my toes. It is amazing when he took the pins out and they looked so bad he just said nothing and mentioned when I was ready just call to make an appointment for surgery....Huh
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here goes. On the last one on the bottom, the buttons look white but they are really light purple (the light makes them look white). Just doodling, really, to use up stash but I like the way they turned out.


More cute hats!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I finally got it to work yahoo. The bottom picture looks crooked but it isn't it's just laying across the sofa .
> Now dear ones I can finally get back to knitting and crocheting I was having withdraw symptoms...LOL Please say some prayers that tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I like the knitted hats good job. Chat later. Thank you Sam I am taking it easy ,stressed but trying to settle down. I need to find a box to get the quilt packed up and ready to send off. DH said no more dogs  so packed up all the clothes and toys to send to my sister. I so miss having a puppy. I've had a dog since I was a teenager about 60 years ( telling my age,LOL)
> Bye bye for now


Lovely quilt, Sharon!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


Your DD is beautiful...looks like her mama!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No birthdays in the list- I am heading back to bed- the heat is keeping me awake though- wish I could sleep as long as Sam does, once he gets actually to bed!


Well maybe somewhere between you and Sam. Hope you manage some decent sleep.
And I think I might do the same. If the weather keeps me awake it will be because I am cold. It is actually around 19 (66) but I feel a lot colder. Indeed one leg is aching becuase it feels cold (maybe that is because there is possible rain forecast?)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> No birthdays in the list- I am heading back to bed- the heat is keeping me awake though- wish I could sleep as long as Sam does, once he gets actually to bed!


Sweet dreams, Julie! I wish I could share some of our cold air with you! 21°F here this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well maybe somewhere between you and Sam. Hope you manage some decent sleep.
> And I think I might do the same. If the weather keeps me awake it will be because I am cold. It is actually around 19 (66) but I feel a lot colder. Indeed one leg is aching becuase it feels cold (maybe that is because there is possible rain forecast?)


It's 9c here but it's a beautiful sunny day gorgeous clear blue sky and I really enjoyed being out with mish, think she enjoyed herself to as she took off running round in laps wore me out just watching her . What I can't understand is the land she runs mad round has trees , bushes , holes and delves yet not once does she stop or fall , if I tried I would be head first down a rabbit hole


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I am amazed at your determination and success in changing lifestyle and loosing weight. Wonderful.
Pammie, your daughter is absolutely gorgeous. What breed is Bailery?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your description of you being head first down a rabbit hole. I'd be doing that also.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a pretty rough place..not a place I would want to live, hope they are happy there.
> Will you be visiting them?


They are used to rough - they've been in the mission field for a very long time. We probably won't be visiting, but his mother (Bob's sister) might, she's quite the adventurous soul! But, I've learned to never say never, our friends in Alaska want us to visit sometime - and we just might take a detour! :sm02:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a cousin who is a minister along with her husband. I remember they were going up in that area to do a funeral for someone and there were no roads after a certain point. I don't remember how they would get there, but turned out another minister was able to do the funeral for them. I don't suppose they would know each other unless they were from the same church.


Yes, not a lot of roads up there - David and Joanna used to take the small planes that bring in supplies, as I recall. I remember they used to say that they were 800 miles north of Syracuse. :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's. Am now at cousin's home in North Carolina. Bless her heart she looks so worn out from this pneumonia mess going on for so very long. She goes back to the doctor Monday. Would appreciate prayers for her; her name is Judy. I am going to stay until mid-afternoon Friday then will head home. Hope to be able to pamper her a little.
> 
> Going to go knit some now. Take care to everyone. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Prayers being sent.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD-what a great photo of her. It is so hard to believe that they get that old isn't it? Wonder how our mothers feel? I found my baby turning 30 harder than turning 60 myself. So how must Mum have felt when I turned 60?


Last year was hard for me - DDs turned 45 & 40, and oldest GS turned 21 - how did that happen when I'm only 27!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Last year was hard for me - DDs turned 45 & 40, and oldest GS turned 21 - how did that happen when I'm only 27!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


I'm a few years older than you . I will be 31 again on Monday ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love your description of you being head first down a rabbit hole. I'd be doing that also.


Last winter I was going down a grassy slope when my weak knee twisted and I ended up on my rear end mishka came running back up the slope and looked at me as if to say why are you sitting there , she then ran up and down the hill about 5 times . I told her no one likes a show off


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a few years older than you . I will be 31 again on Monday ????


I'm going to do what my Dad used to do ... He had "anniversaries" ... he'd say " It's the 27th anniversary of my 29th birthday" - then he'd laugh and make me do the math in my head!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad the fire is under control & other countries helped where they could. Sad about the homes gone but as long as no injuries that's the main thing.

I hope they catch who started it & throw the book at them. I just can't understand anyone starting such a fire in such dry conditions


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well maybe somewhere between you and Sam. Hope you manage some decent sleep.
> And I think I might do the same. If the weather keeps me awake it will be because I am cold. It is actually around 19 (66) but I feel a lot colder. Indeed one leg is aching becuase it feels cold (maybe that is because there is possible rain forecast?)


After the heat you've been having 19 must feel frigid ???? It's been so nice here, yesterday it was +5, felt like spring & boy did the snow go down. DH thought GS had shovelled the deck as it's bare in places. We have a deck on the north side of the house, out the patio door, it doesn't get used all winter so usually only gets shovelled in spring so the water is away from the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's 9c here but it's a beautiful sunny day gorgeous clear blue sky and I really enjoyed being out with mish, think she enjoyed herself to as she took off running round in laps wore me out just watching her . What I can't understand is the land she runs mad round has trees , bushes , holes and delves yet not once does she stop or fall , if I tried I would be head first down a rabbit hole


????????Kimber was doing that yesterday when I was out with her, I threw her a rope & she was running & playing catch with herself, silly dog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> They are used to rough - they've been in the mission field for a very long time. We probably won't be visiting, but his mother (Bob's sister) might, she's quite the adventurous soul! But, I've learned to never say never, our friends in Alaska want us to visit sometime - and we just might take a detour! :sm02:


Well, if you do that you will have to stop in, we would be right on your way, well maybe 8 miles out of the way on the road from PA to Edmonton.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a few years older than you . I will be 31 again on Monday ????


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> They all turned out well. Interesting how different the yarn looks knitted up as compared to crochet.


I like seeing the different effects, especially with variegated yarns. Those hats are one strand of variegated and one solid.

Last night I got a lot of typing done. Yay! I need to get February's pattern out. I might release two if I can get the photos and editing done. There's quite a backlog in my computer... :sm16: Last night I also found a pattern I thought was lost--from 2015! I had knitted it and thought the paper was lost (well it is) but hadn't realized it was typed in full (I think. I'll have to knit it again). Adventure! LOL

Glad the fire is getting under control.

Beautiful DD, Pammie.

I need to get a shower and get to work. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday to your DD, what a beautiful lady


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Such a beautiful girl, Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Bailey is a good looking gent! happy birthday to hime also! lol


Thank you, Kaye.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have a beautiful daughter Pammie glad you both had a wonderful time . Bailey is cute too


Thank you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> very pretty bride - great dress - bailey is oh so cute. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. Bailey is a very sweet boy, and spoiled rotten!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your DD is absolutely lovely, Pammie, Happy Birthday to her. And Bailey is a very handsome boy.


Thank you! She is a joy!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD-what a great photo of her. It is so hard to believe that they get that old isn't it? Wonder how our mothers feel? I found my baby turning 30 harder than turning 60 myself. So how must Mum have felt when I turned 60?


Thank you! They grow up so fast. I sometimes wish I could have my little girl again, but then I wouldn't be able to knit as much as I like!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your DD is beautiful...looks like her mama!


You are so kind! Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie, I had to go back & see the photo of your dog, missed it the first time.Pretty dog.

Daralene, you've been so dedicated to dieting, well done. I need to get on that band wagon, I feel like the spare tire has inflated a little this winter????

Well I need to get off my behind & get things organized. DH still hasn't decided what we are doing, we are off to his Aunts 90th birthday but don't know if going this afternoon or wait til tomorrow. I think he wore himself out yesterday getting up at 5 am & not home til 8pm


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I am amazed at your determination and success in changing lifestyle and loosing weight. Wonderful.
> Pammie, your daughter is absolutely gorgeous. What breed is Bailery?


Thank you! Bailey is a labradoodle. He is definitely more lab than poodle as he sheds a lot! He is twice as big as the breeder predicted, but he such a sweet boy, I don't really care! My DS, who is not a dog person, told me I should take him back, but just couldn't do it. I can't believe I've had him 6 years! He is still a puppy inside!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> They are used to rough - they've been in the mission field for a very long time. We probably won't be visiting, but his mother (Bob's sister) might, she's quite the adventurous soul! But, I've learned to never say never, our friends in Alaska want us to visit sometime - and we just might take a detour! :sm02:


Paula, if you have never been to Alaska, go! It is very beautiful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like seeing the different effects, especially with variegated yarns. Those hats are one strand of variegated and one solid.
> 
> Last night I got a lot of typing done. Yay! I need to get February's pattern out. I might release two if I can get the photos and editing done. There's quite a backlog in my computer... :sm16: Last night I also found a pattern I thought was lost--from 2015! I had knitted it and thought the paper was lost (well it is) but hadn't realized it was typed in full (I think. I'll have to knit it again). Adventure! LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well maybe somewhere between you and Sam. Hope you manage some decent sleep.
> And I think I might do the same. If the weather keeps me awake it will be because I am cold. It is actually around 19 (66) but I feel a lot colder. Indeed one leg is aching becuase it feels cold (maybe that is because there is possible rain forecast?)


afraid I have not slept well- worrying about several things- must go and lie down again for a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sweet dreams, Julie! I wish I could share some of our cold air with you! 21°F here this morning.


Thanks for the thought April!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the fire is under control & other countries helped where they could. Sad about the homes gone but as long as no injuries that's the main thing.
> 
> I hope they catch who started it & throw the book at them. I just can't understand anyone starting such a fire in such dry conditions


Just the Fire fighting Helicopter pilot who crashed and died.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, again, I love your humor. There you are with twisted knee teasing Mishka!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, Hakuna Matata! My oldest is 55, eligible for AARP. I have 3 children and Al has 4, so together we have 7 children between ages of 48 and 55!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????Kimber was doing that yesterday when I was out with her, I threw her a rope & she was running & playing catch with herself, silly dog.


I was wondering how Kimber was


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, labradoodles are sweet. Course you couldn't give him back! I can get exasperated with Maya and yell at her "Why are you so needy?". But the moment I say it, I know THAT doesn't help and just snuggle with her or throw the damn ball til she feels loved and settled. She was a runt and hand raised so has some issues, but she is mine and I love her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, again, I love your humor. There you are with twisted knee teasing Mishka!


Knee swelled up like a balloon that day and mishka was so good she just walked very slowly next to me as I limped home .


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, if you do that you will have to stop in, we would be right on your way, well maybe 8 miles out of the way on the road from PA to Edmonton.


I would certainly do that - and maybe even warn you ahead of time!! :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, Hakuna Matata! My oldest is 55, eligible for AARP. I have 3 children and Al has 4, so together we have 7 children between ages of 48 and 55!


I'm just trying to figure out how they got that old when we are still so young!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD turned 31 today! I took her to dinner and we had a wonderful time. It is just so hard to believe that she is that old! My precious Bailery was 6 on Valentine's Day. He is such a sweet boy!


Your daughter is beautiful. And I hope she had a wonderful birthday. So nice that the two of you had dinner together. Bailery is a handsome boy and a belated happy birthday to him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! Bailey is a labradoodle. He is definitely more lab than poodle as he sheds a lot! He is twice as big as the breeder predicted, but he such a sweet boy, I don't really care! My DS, who is not a dog person, told me I should take him back, but just couldn't do it. I can't believe I've had him 6 years! He is still a puppy inside!


Yes, get so attached, much as the mess of having Kimber in the house drives me nuts, I sure miss her when DS is home every 2nd week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the Fire fighting Helicopter pilot who crashed and died.


Yes, I forgot that, very sad about him.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, labradoodles are sweet. Course you couldn't give him back! I can get exasperated with Maya and yell at her "Why are you so needy?". But the moment I say it, I know THAT doesn't help and just snuggle with her or throw the damn ball til she feels loved and settled. She was a runt and hand raised so has some issues, but she is mine and I love her.


Bailey is the most needy dog I have ever had. But, I love him, and I guess we both need each other! He is a lot of company. My DD just lost her dog of 13 years, and she says the thing she misses most is the happy greeting, with tail wagging, she got when she came home. Dogs are so different from cats in that way!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your daughter is beautiful. And I hope she had a wonderful birthday. So nice that the two of you had dinner together. Bailery is a handsome boy and a belated happy birthday to him.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, Hakuna Matata! My oldest is 55, eligible for AARP. I have 3 children and Al has 4, so together we have 7 children between ages of 48 and 55!


Wow! You must really feel ancient????????????( only joking) your children are very lucky to still have both of you


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> afraid I have not slept well- worrying about several things- must go and lie down again for a bit.


I hope you get better sleep soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be right behind you. would love to see mishka on her walk - i loved walking my dogs - they smelled everything like it was the first time they had ever smelled it. we did a lot of walking. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's 9c here but it's a beautiful sunny day gorgeous clear blue sky and I really enjoyed being out with mish, think she enjoyed herself to as she took off running round in laps wore me out just watching her . What I can't understand is the land she runs mad round has trees , bushes , holes and delves yet not once does she stop or fall , if I tried I would be head first down a rabbit hole


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very funny about mishka - hope you weren't hurt - twisting like that is sometimes worse than a break. aren't dogs wonderful - they are just so personable? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Last winter I was going down a grassy slope when my weak knee twisted and I ended up on my rear end mishka came running back up the slope and looked at me as if to say why are you sitting there , she then ran up and down the hill about 5 times . I told her no one likes a show off


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with that handsome face he deserves to be spoiled. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Sam. Bailey is a very sweet boy, and spoiled rotten!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's what i tell my children - i don't know how you girls got so old when i am only 35 - to wit they just roll their eyes. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how they got that old when we are still so young!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep I'm turning 15 this year! 6 plus 9 lol!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep I'm turning 15 this year! 6 plus 9 lol!


I like that! By your reckoning then I'm going to be 11 (6 plus 5) in September! :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, I had to go back & see the photo of your dog, missed it the first time.Pretty dog.
> 
> Daralene, you've been so dedicated to dieting, well done. I need to get on that band wagon, I feel like the spare tire has inflated a little this winter????
> 
> Well I need to get off my behind & get things organized. DH still hasn't decided what we are doing, we are off to his Aunts 90th birthday but don't know if going this afternoon or wait til tomorrow. I think he wore himself out yesterday getting up at 5 am & not home til 8pm


Mind you, I still have a spare tire and my testing shows I am 50% or more fat. When that changes we will all have to celebrate. Don't think New Orleans helped the fat quotient, but worth the experience.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I am amazed at your determination and success in changing lifestyle and loosing weight. Wonderful.
> Pammie, your daughter is absolutely gorgeous. What breed is Bailery?


Thank you. Thought of you as I watched a series on Netflix with a Korean Buddhist nun doing the cooking. Amazing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, like your math....I'm 12, 7+5!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, not a lot of roads up there - David and Joanna used to take the small planes that bring in supplies, as I recall. I remember they used to say that they were 800 miles north of Syracuse. :sm06:


My niece and her DH along with 3 children are now in Indonesia. I do worry about them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, hope Marianne is ok but so sorry to hear about your cousin. I'm sure your visit meant so much to both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Last year was hard for me - DDs turned 45 & 40, and oldest GS turned 21 - how did that happen when I'm only 27!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :

Same thing happened here. DS is now 47 and I told him he is older than I think I am. :sm06: Having a grandchild at 21 must be just as big a shock. You could be Great Grandparents at any point.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to do what my Dad used to do ... He had "anniversaries" ... he'd say " It's the 27th anniversary of my 29th birthday" - then he'd laugh and make me do the math in my head!!


I used to use that one. Love ❤ it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Hooray for you, Daralene! Walking is so good for you. I know you have been working hard and it must be exciting to see the results of your hard work!!


Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.

Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Reply to Sharon's message. So sorry This happened. I know someone who is partially paralyzed from spinal surgery and another who has trouble manipulating her leg. Both had top doctors in their field. It sure scared me away from surgery even when the pain was so unbearable. Sometimes it is just so bad though that you have to put your trust in someone else.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was good sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS.


Glad you are feeling a bit better now - always scary when you are on your own feeling ill.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better now - always scary when you are on your own feeling ill.


Thanks Kate. Poor DH. Wish I could just stay healthy and not be a worry. When I laughed before he left for work it made him feel so good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will be five also in september kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> I like that! By your reckoning then I'm going to be 11 (6 plus 5) in September! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good kate - sending him tons of healing energy to speed up the healing. --- sam



KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good daralene - i think a doctor visit should be in your near future. i would have called bill regardless of what he was doing. you should not have been alone. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry you were so sick. IBS is so painful and debilitating. Glad you are starting to feel better. My doc will do biopsy during colonoscopy to see if I still have microscopic colitis or if it's IBS. Personally I think it's both!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


Glad you are feeling better, now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


Glad everything went well for your brother hope he does get home soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


Oh gosh that sounds awful glad to hear that you feel a little better , hope it was just food sensitivity and that you feel 100% better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i would be right behind you. would love to see mishka on her walk - i loved walking my dogs - they smelled everything like it was the first time they had ever smelled it. we did a lot of walking. --- sam


Mishka smells everything too . A bloodhound in disguise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a few years older than you . I will be 31 again on Monday ????


Having just given away my age I had better not claim David will be 31 on Monday I guess- he will be 48 (whoops try 58!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After the heat you've been having 19 must feel frigid ???? It's been so nice here, yesterday it was +5, felt like spring & boy did the snow go down. DH thought GS had shovelled the deck as it's bare in places. We have a deck on the north side of the house, out the patio door, it doesn't get used all winter so usually only gets shovelled in spring so the water is away from the house.


North is your side that doesn't get the sun isn't it? So can't imagine any reason why you would use it when it is so cold. For us it is the south.
Once the leg got cold it ached most of the night- but it wasn't cold anymore. I slept well though, aching enough to know when I woke but not enough to keep me awake. Sensed this need to be warmer coming on last winter so clearly we will be needing to keep the place warmer this year. Better start working on David now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! They grow up so fast. I sometimes wish I could have my little girl again, but then I wouldn't be able to knit as much as I like!


A grandaughter is a great option. Still get plenty of knitting done but have a gorgeous little baby/girl still.
Laughed as I went to bed last night. Elizabeth had her first day here- shelves of toys in the room I am in now, a portable cot in the spare room and nappies etc on the dressing table in there (David has a lot of his stuff in the cupboard so I need to get a shelf or drawer from him). And a child gate to keep her from the renovations of course.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Little bit early, but please join Sam here for our *new Tea Party.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451217-1.html#10371744


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad you like my maths reckoning!
We have just been out for some smoked fish for tonight's meal. Stu likes it in a white sauce with fresh parsley on top, and fresh bread and butter, easy.
He's entered in a gum ball rally race tomorrow all round Auckland, he couldn't make up his mind what to call his team, so he and his friend are calling it Team Undecided. He won't participate in dressing up etc, so we just went into the mall and having a couple of hats with the name embroidered on them. They're going in the Jaguar. It's not my thing but they will have lots of fun. He belongs to the Hampton Downs car racing club, so I will amuse myself, whilst the boys play cars.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like that! By your reckoning then I'm going to be 11 (6 plus 5) in September! :sm09:


And I'm only going to be 7. Makes David a lot older than me -13.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


That will be great. Mind you 3 lots of surgery in a couple of weeks will tire him out even without having been unwell as well. So he will likely take a long time to get back to normal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My niece and her DH along with 3 children are now in Indonesia. I do worry about them.


Whereabouts?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> and i will be five also in september kate. --- sam


If I'm thinking right, that's makes me younger than you. 7 + 1 = 8. I like this!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


Good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that does not sound good daralene - i think a doctor visit should be in your near future. i would have called bill regardless of what he was doing. you should not have been alone. --- sam


Thanks Sam. I wouldn't be able to get him in a rehearsal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so sorry you were so sick. IBS is so painful and debilitating. Glad you are starting to feel better. My doc will do biopsy during colonoscopy to see if I still have microscopic colitis or if it's IBS. Personally I think it's both!


How well I know. The microscopic colitis is a whole further spectrum though. Not easy for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Glad you are feeling better, now.


Thanks Pammie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, that is wonderful news about your brother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh gosh that sounds awful glad to hear that you feel a little better , hope it was just food sensitivity and that you feel 100% better soon


Yes, totally better and migraine is under control so I'm all spiffed up for dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


That sounds awful. Really scary when you're alone. Do you think you might have had food poisoning?
Or, like me, an attack of pancreatitis. I couldn't stop throwing up and very painful. Hope you're okay today.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Wanted to drop into say . I'm doing fine all is well. Talked to the Dr. this morning and we talked it over and he said he will make it right and take care of the ingrown toenails. So I'm taking it easy and waiting and hope that he was able to fix it.

Love to you all. Chat later


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> A grandaughter is a great option. Still get plenty of knitting done but have a gorgeous little baby/girl still.
> Laughed as I went to bed last night. Elizabeth had her first day here- shelves of toys in the room I am in now, a portable cot in the spare room and nappies etc on the dressing table in there (David has a lot of his stuff in the cupboard so I need to get a shelf or drawer from him). And a child gate to keep her from the renovations of course.


I keep my DS and BIL's two sons (adopted a year ago today!), so even though I am Aunt Pam, I sort of have the grandmother role. I hope to be a real DG within a couple of years! DD really wants a girl, but I told her she will probably have a boy since she wants a girl so badly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I keep my DS and BIL's two sons (adopted a year ago today!), so even though I am Aunt Pam, I sort of have the grandmother role. I hope to be a real DG within a couple of years! DD really wants a girl, but I told her she will probably have a boy since she wants a girl so badly!


Well I only got girls and both of us wanted girls. In fact I thought Maryanne was a boy after she was born and am still surprised at how disappointed I felt. Very confused at first when I heard them saying something to David about his daughter! Being drugged up at the time didn't help!
But much better to be prepared in your thinking- might be a time when knowing before is good so she gets used to her being a him. :sm01: When my youngest sister was born one of my brothers said 'Him not a him, him a her'.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Wanted to drop into say . I'm doing fine all is well. Talked to the Dr. this morning and we talked it over and he said he will make it right and take care of the ingrown toenails. So I'm taking it easy and waiting and hope that he was able to fix it.
> 
> Love to you all. Chat later


Glad to hear that your doctor will fix your toenails.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DS had 3 boys, and now they have adopted 2 boys. Therefore she will be raising 5 boys. I only had 1 girl. I was a little freaked out because I was so used to boys! I guess God gives us what we should have!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


That all sounds very positive --- so good to hear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like that! By your reckoning then I'm going to be 11 (6 plus 5) in September! :sm09:


I like your thinking, I'll be 6 in May????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


That sounds like good news, hope the healing goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


I hope you are all better by now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Having just given away my age I had better not claim David will be 31 on Monday I guess- he will be 48 (whoops try 58!).


You're Another one who robbed the cradle????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> North is your side that doesn't get the sun isn't it? So can't imagine any reason why you would use it when it is so cold. For us it is the south.
> Once the leg got cold it ached most of the night- but it wasn't cold anymore. I slept well though, aching enough to know when I woke but not enough to keep me awake. Sensed this need to be warmer coming on last winter so clearly we will be needing to keep the place warmer this year. Better start working on David now!


Yes, north doesn't get the sun.

I find if I get too cold I can't get to sleep, that's why my wheat bags get lots of use in winter as well as my tights.

Do you have central heating in your house? I know some places only have space heaters, we would freeze to,death with that here.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's so true, wish the whole world could be so good to each other. Update, the rain is coming in now so should do the trick to put the fire out.people are at last being allowed back to their homes, in some cases sadly no homes. But the locals are very supportive and helping provide food, shelter, etc.
> The suspicion is that it might have been arson, so an investigation is underway. If they catch someone for it, they will be in for a major jail sentence.


Rain is good! 
The loss of homes is not good but if the only life lost is that of the pilot, that is a good thing, not that he was lost but that no one else was. 
I hope that if it was arson, they catch the perpetrators and nail the to a wall.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a few years older than you . I will be 31 again on Monday ????


Happy Birthday early, in case I miss getting on here Monday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> afraid I have not slept well- worrying about several things- must go and lie down again for a bit.


Sending calming thoughts your way. Hope you get some rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


Not good! I am glad you are doing better, but next time, please call the EMT's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i will be five also in september kate. --- sam


And I will be 13 (5+8) in April!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Wanted to drop into say . I'm doing fine all is well. Talked to the Dr. this morning and we talked it over and he said he will make it right and take care of the ingrown toenails. So I'm taking it easy and waiting and hope that he was able to fix it.
> 
> Love to you all. Chat later


I am glad the the new Dr will try to help you. Ingrown toenails are horrible! As a teenager, I had to have the sides of the nails on my big toes cut out, root and all, because my nails curled down into the sides of the nail bed. Think of how a staple looks. Turn this on it's side [ so the open end is down. The bracket would be the nail. And it curled in some as well. I had a lot of ingrown nails. No trouble after that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, north doesn't get the sun.
> 
> I find if I get too cold I can't get to sleep, that's why my wheat bags get lots of use in winter as well as my tights.
> 
> Do you have central heating in your house? I know some places only have space heaters, we would freeze to,death with that here.????


I have field corn in my bags. If I get chilled, one goes at my feet in bed and I snuggle the other to my middle. Love them! Does the wheat smell like the rice does in them?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


That's wonderful, keeping fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, like your math....I'm 12, 7+5!


LOL! I'm only 6, 5+1. Does that mean I can have a nap whenever I want? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Walking has been a real problem for me for years now, but one never knows. I just keep getting better.
> 
> Speaking of that. Felt so awful this morning and told DH we might not be able to go out to dinner tonight but doing better now. Last night I seriously thought I would end up in Emergency but thankfully came through ok. Nobody was home but me. By the time DH got home I was half n and half off the bed and had been sick. Think it was food sensitivity turning to extreme with IBS. For a while it felt like a heart attack. Almost passed out from pain, but other symptoms seemed more related to past episodes with food.


Ewe! I'm glad you are doing much better, that sounds awful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanted girls both times - i think phyllis wanted a boy the second time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I only got girls and both of us wanted girls. In fact I thought Maryanne was a boy after she was born and am still surprised at how disappointed I felt. Very confused at first when I heard them saying something to David about his daughter! Being drugged up at the time didn't help!
> But much better to be prepared in your thinking- might be a time when knowing before is good so she gets used to her being a him. :sm01: When my youngest sister was born one of my brothers said 'Him not a him, him a her'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think after they hail them to the wall they should start a bonfire under them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Rain is good!
> The loss of homes is not good but if the only life lost is that of the pilot, that is a good thing, not that he was lost but that no one else was.
> I hope that if it was arson, they catch the perpetrators and nail the to a wall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending calming thoughts your way. Hope you get some rest.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like seeing the different effects, especially with variegated yarns. Those hats are one strand of variegated and one solid.
> 
> Last night I got a lot of typing done. Yay! I need to get February's pattern out. I might release two if I can get the photos and editing done. There's quite a backlog in my computer... :sm16: Last night I also found a pattern I thought was lost--from 2015! I had knitted it and thought the paper was lost (well it is) but hadn't realized it was typed in full (I think. I'll have to knit it again). Adventure! LOL
> 
> ...


Whoohoo!! Don't you love finding things you think are lost for good? Hopefully it will work up beautifully the first time and you won't have to rework anything. 
You are really moving on getting the patterns typed up and out, great work! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> afraid I have not slept well- worrying about several things- must go and lie down again for a bit.


I hope you are feeling more settled now and get a better sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you are feeling more settled now and get a better sleep.


Just about to go through and watch the telly news- it is a sticky end to the day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Glad you like my maths reckoning!
> We have just been out for some smoked fish for tonight's meal. Stu likes it in a white sauce with fresh parsley on top, and fresh bread and butter, easy.
> He's entered in a gum ball rally race tomorrow all round Auckland, he couldn't make up his mind what to call his team, so he and his friend are calling it Team Undecided. He won't participate in dressing up etc, so we just went into the mall and having a couple of hats with the name embroidered on them. They're going in the Jaguar. It's not my thing but they will have lots of fun. He belongs to the Hampton Downs car racing club, so I will amuse myself, whilst the boys play cars.


It sounds like they will have a fabulous time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Wanted to drop into say . I'm doing fine all is well. Talked to the Dr. this morning and we talked it over and he said he will make it right and take care of the ingrown toenails. So I'm taking it easy and waiting and hope that he was able to fix it.
> 
> Love to you all. Chat later


That is great news, I'm hoping that all goes to plan and you have no more pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think after they hail them to the wall they should start a bonfire under them. --- sam


That would work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just about to go through and watch the telly news- it is a sticky end to the day!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have field corn in my bags. If I get chilled, one goes at my feet in bed and I snuggle the other to my middle. Love them! Does the wheat smell like the rice does in them?


I don't notice much smell to the wheat


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, north doesn't get the sun.
> 
> I find if I get too cold I can't get to sleep, that's why my wheat bags get lots of use in winter as well as my tights.
> 
> Do you have central heating in your house? I know some places only have space heaters, we would freeze to,death with that here.????


Very few have central heating here. The closest is ducted Reverse Cycle Airconditioners that can heat the whole house. When we live dup in the hills where it is much colder we had a wood heater that was able to heat the whole house. It went on at the beginning of winter and stayed on (unless we were away overnight or longer). Here we had virtually nothing last year. We may put in a wood heater again- they give the best heat but it won't heat this area where I will be spending most of my time (as will Elizabeth) so will probably have a single room reverse cycle. Provides easy heat and cooling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And I will be 13 (5+8) in April!


Thats me younger than you as I will be 7 in April. (6+1)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I'm only 6, 5+1. Does that mean I can have a nap whenever I want? lol


Not till the end of the school day though- no sleeping in class


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wanted girls both times - i think phyllis wanted a boy the second time. --- sam


David never wanted boys- he said he knew what boys were like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, totally better and migraine is under control so I'm all spiffed up for dinner.


Hope you had a wonderful time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday early, in case I miss getting on here Monday!


Thank you Tami


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DB got his operation to remove his toe this morning and all went well. The infection also seems to have gone, so if he gets the angioplasty done on his right leg in the next few days, he may even get home before the end of next week....fingers crossed!


Very positive news. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! Don't you love finding things you think are lost for good? Hopefully it will work up beautifully the first time and you won't have to rework anything.
> You are really moving on getting the patterns typed up and out, great work! :sm24:


I have to! Some of these have been "languishing" for too long, and I feel bad when I don't finish a thing. I set a goal of at least one per month but am hoping for more than one at least some months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't notice much smell to the wheat


Thanks.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> I have field corn in my bags. If I get chilled, one goes at my feet in bed and I snuggle the other to my middle. Love them! Does the wheat smell like the rice does in them?


Have you tried a heating blanket. I know I just jumped in on an ongoing conversation. I just been reading the last few pages .

Kate B I read your DB had a toe removed. Which toe was it? How is he doing?

Dr. Cohen called me last night to see how I was doing and told me he had to do a lot of repairing on my toes. I'm doing fine not much pain.

I hope everyone is doing good. I feel so bad about the people in Cal. They sure are getting the worse weather lately. I'm praying it gets better for them.

chat later and sending healing prayers to those who need it. Love to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Have you tried a heating blanket. I know I just jumped in on an ongoing conversation. I just been reading the last few pages .
> 
> Kate B I read your DB had a toe removed. Which toe was it? How is he doing?
> 
> ...


Yes I've tried a heating blanket, don't always have one available. In the RV when we don't have electricity, I can start the generator and heat the bag in the microwave then turn the generator off again. And when I get that chilled at home even the heating blanket isn't always enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops....wrong tparty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops...wrong tea party


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

once again...wrong tea party


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> once again...wrong tea party


We may have to have a new definition and name it Gwennie 2.0.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> That sounds awful. Really scary when you're alone. Do you think you might have had food poisoning?
> Or, like me, an attack of pancreatitis. I couldn't stop throwing up and very painful. Hope you're okay today.


I seem to get a reaction to certain food and it feels like a heart attack. The only way I know the difference is the other symptoms are different. I am calling tomorrow and will talk to the doctor since this time it made me sick. That's a new symptom. My grandfather had so many allergies he ended up in the hospital and they run on both sides of the family. I said if I ever had a heart attack I might not know the difference. I've eaten apples that weren't organic and thought I was allergic to apples as my throat would feel like I had a rock in it, quite painful and then spreads but then it has also happened when I have certain things that are artificially colored, so turns out that is the pesticides and chemicals. I stick to organic and no problem with apples at all and if people have red or green colored pastries, I abstain. I think IBS doesn't help because if I eat something that I get a reaction to things close and seem to spasm causing problems. There are some times if I'm having problems that I just don't leave home because of other symptoms. Have been so good for so long that this took me by surprise, but still, I will go talk with the doctor just to make sure. and ask him how I can know the difference between a heart attack and this. I even end up with pain down the arms, so not easy to tell.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes I've tried a heating blanket, don't always have one available. In the RV when we don't have electricity, I can start the generator and heat the bag in the microwave then turn the generator off again. And when I get that chilled at home even the heating blanket isn't always enough.


I'm so sorry to hear that Yikes! That is awful and the weather has been terribly cold this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I seem to get a reaction to certain food and it feels like a heart attack. The only way I know the difference is the other symptoms are different. I am calling tomorrow and will talk to the doctor since this time it made me sick. That's a new symptom. My grandfather had so many allergies he ended up in the hospital and they run on both sides of the family. I said if I ever had a heart attack I might not know the difference. I've eaten apples that weren't organic and thought I was allergic to apples as my throat would feel like I had a rock in it, quite painful and then spreads but then it has also happened when I have certain things that are artificially colored, so turns out that is the pesticides and chemicals. I stick to organic and no problem with apples at all and if people have red or green colored pastries, I abstain. I think IBS doesn't help because if I eat something that I get a reaction to things close and seem to spasm causing problems. There are some times if I'm having problems that I just don't leave home because of other symptoms. Have been so good for so long that this took me by surprise, but still, I will go talk with the doctor just to make sure. and ask him how I can know the difference between a heart attack and this. I even end up with pain down the arms, so not easy to tell.


That is not good Daralene- I am glad you are going to the doctor.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you think it might be acid reflux? I and my friend have that. Nexium helped me but my friend it didn't help. She had it so bad that her reflux food would actually come up in her nose ( sorry for the grossness) she had to have surgery for it. It's just a thought. I 'm sorry you have to deal with that. I think Nexium can be bought over the counter if you want to try it to see if it helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I seem to get a reaction to certain food and it feels like a heart attack. The only way I know the difference is the other symptoms are different. I am calling tomorrow and will talk to the doctor since this time it made me sick. That's a new symptom. My grandfather had so many allergies he ended up in the hospital and they run on both sides of the family. I said if I ever had a heart attack I might not know the difference. I've eaten apples that weren't organic and thought I was allergic to apples as my throat would feel like I had a rock in it, quite painful and then spreads but then it has also happened when I have certain things that are artificially colored, so turns out that is the pesticides and chemicals. I stick to organic and no problem with apples at all and if people have red or green colored pastries, I abstain. I think IBS doesn't help because if I eat something that I get a reaction to things close and seem to spasm causing problems. There are some times if I'm having problems that I just don't leave home because of other symptoms. Have been so good for so long that this took me by surprise, but still, I will go talk with the doctor just to make sure. and ask him how I can know the difference between a heart attack and this. I even end up with pain down the arms, so not easy to tell.


Women's heart attack symptoms are much different than men's so it's wise to get it checked. Do you still have your gall bladder? I had an attack one night after dinner. I fell asleep in the chair and woke up with this pain in my chest. I thought I was having a heart attack. My DH took me off to the hospital and they did all kinds of tests and it turned out to be a gall bladder attack. We get all kinds of strange pains and doctors do have quite a time trying to diagnose us. I hope when you see the dr., it will be something very minor.


----------

